# True Or False Game !!!



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a game that i like
This what you do: A poster says something like the next person hates PSP. Then someone replies saying True or False, and then they make up there question.

So, i will start.
The next person loves Okami


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 13, 2008)

False, couldn't play it yet so I can't love it yet ^^.

The next person love macaroni


----------



## Fat D (Apr 13, 2008)

false

The next person has not tried the Twilight Hack yet.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

True (wow you dont like macaroni  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
The next person doesnt have mario kart wii yet


----------



## Fat D (Apr 13, 2008)

false
same for the next one, but with brawl instead of MKW


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

false.

The next one has a broken brain.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

False
The next person loves this game..


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 13, 2008)

True.

The next person has played all Ace Attorney games but hasn't bought them.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

The next one is going to post a new "true or false" thing


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

Haha, I ruined the game! And I lost.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

The next person is my pet!


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

The next person ends the game.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 13, 2008)

True

:endofgame
goto endofgame


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, it actually worked.


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2008)

-

the next person's reply either tends to true, or to false


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2008)

Sometimes true but then sometimes false.

I am really female.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 13, 2008)

tralse

v is just an evil dictator in disguisee


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

-
The next person is a virgin xD


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 13, 2008)

False. ;;>__>

The next person is a pirate, arrr.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

True..

The next person is retarded


----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2008)

False, the next person is a girl.


----------



## Zonix (Apr 13, 2008)

False! 

The next person is a GBATemp member.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

True,
the next person is on a diet


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

The next person is juicy_mokro.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2008)

false, 

Trigonometry: The tangent of an angle in a right triangle is defined as the ratio of the length of the opposite side to the length of the hypotenuse.


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2008)

False

Opera is music...


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False. 

The next person is gay


----------



## fischju (Apr 13, 2008)

False

This is a lot like "weakest link"


----------



## drock360 (Apr 13, 2008)

False

The next person doesn't have a wiikey.


----------



## Prime (Apr 13, 2008)

True

The next person is eating


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True.

The next person have a dog


----------



## Prime (Apr 13, 2008)

True

The next person like me


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False

The next person doesnt like metroid


----------



## Prime (Apr 13, 2008)

False

The next person is Harumy

(you don't like me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cries*)


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person is japanese...

(yeah, i dont like you...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2008)

false

The next person has no life even though he/she denies it


----------



## Prime (Apr 13, 2008)

true

The next poster is Harumy, Masterof619, xiang123, juicy_mokro or gabringel


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person is Brian


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2008)

false

Death Note is the best anime ever


----------



## gabringel (Apr 13, 2008)

False. The next person isn't dead.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person's girlfriend is lesbian


----------



## Zonix (Apr 13, 2008)

NEVERMIND


----------



## Prime (Apr 13, 2008)

false (i don't even have a girlfriend)

The next person has a wii


----------



## Zonix (Apr 13, 2008)

False(I wish I had a Wii ._.)



The next person will say False


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2008)

False (true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

The next person think that George W Bush actually exists.


----------



## Jax (Apr 13, 2008)

False (He's a puppet created by underground mayans)

The next person hates him / herself.


----------



## Prime (Apr 13, 2008)

True

The next person has kissed the same sex as them.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

false

The next person doesn't like me


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person doesnt like superrob


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2008)

false

The next person thinks that this thread is the beginning of a flame war.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
the next person has ever shitted on his hand


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2008)

True for I have spent many a time drunk oh and I have a picture of myself aged 8 months holding my own turd in the palm of my hand.

The next person brought sexy back.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False, 

the next person doesnt like me


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

False i like everybody who plays this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person didnt buy his wii himself


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next person is a poke freak.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

The next person remembers the Berlin Wall coming down.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 13, 2008)

False, I was only 4 months old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster wants to carry my babies.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False, 

the next person likes Wario!


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 13, 2008)

False.
The next person is a liar.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

True/False
The next person is gay.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False,

the next person wannabe Kamui's love


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

True,(I am my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person is older than me.


----------



## Jax (Apr 13, 2008)

True (by 4 years)

The next person used to wet his / her bed when little.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True, 

the next person doesnt like underwear


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

True, (on girls, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next person will stay up late watching porn.


----------



## wiithepeople (Apr 13, 2008)

false

The next person doesn't like the "Whiil"

lol

edit: I meant at the person two above when I put true

edit2: actually, maybe true for ^^


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
The next person is Harumy


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person is Harumy


----------



## wiithepeople (Apr 13, 2008)

false

the next person is Costello

*Posts merged*

false

the next person is costello

edit: dangit


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False,

the next person has kissed the same sex


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
the next person thinks that this is the topic of the month


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
The next person likes to play Mario Kart Ds.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person will die next week

(juicy, you're a liar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False (I will post back when I am alive),

The next person is already a grandpa.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2008)

false 
the next person's mom knows he's gay.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 13, 2008)

edit: False.  My mom doesn't know yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was slow on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a woman!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
The next person doesnt know how to balance symbolic equations.(Chemistry)


----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2008)

false
the next person's dad knows he's gay.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True/false, 

the next person likes to dress women's underwear


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
the next person is still a virgin.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True (or false... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), 

the next person loves Jax


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
The next person loves Digimon.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False,

the next person loves me


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

True,
the next person loves me.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

The next person loves me.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
The next person is from Afghanistan(is that how you spell it?)


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False,

the next person doesnt know where portugal is


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

False


The next person doesn't know what a clavicle is.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False, 

the next person hates thebobevil


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False(I would be able to walk to Portugal without map 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),

The next person is 1.75m tall.


----------



## lagman (Apr 13, 2008)

False

The next person doesn't like to shower.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmm youre maybe right.

The next person owns a wii.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False,

the next person is pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I dont want Kamui here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Defiance (Apr 13, 2008)

EDIT:  False!  LOL I was doing superrob's.  xD

The next person wants to be my friend.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> (I dont want Kamui here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cmon, i was just kidding bout loving u...
my girlfriend is much prttier than u(my gues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Besides,

False,
The next person is lagman


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

False, 

the next person hates me because im a cute girl

(no she isn't...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lagman (Apr 13, 2008)

False

The next person is not lagman

*Posts merged*

False

The next person likes color pink


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

True,
the next person hates me.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person loves Kamui and lagman


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

_false
hate is too strong of a word, i'd rather say dislike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_



true, i've always had a secret love for lagman(shh)

the next person has his/her volume all the way up


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
the next person likes to play Counter Strike.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> EDIT:  False!  LOL I was doing superrob's.  xD


Lol that means youre pregnant??



True ima hacker >:]


The next one likes games.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

True,

the next person is pregnant like Nin10doFan


----------



## lagman (Apr 13, 2008)

False (I'm not a sea horse)

The next person thinks chocolate is the best thing in the universe.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 13, 2008)

false (bakewell tarts are)

the next person doesnt have a firewall


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

False,
The next person likes to bake cakes.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

False.

The next one likes Dealextreme.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

True/False (Low price but slow shipping...),

The next person has got a R4DS.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 13, 2008)

true

The next one saw saw 1, saw 2, and saw 3 without getting scrared


----------



## Jax (Apr 13, 2008)

Not entirely true.

The next person HASN'T got an R4DS.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

true, M3 Simply lol

the next person played a pokemon game in the last 2 weeks


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 13, 2008)

true (pokemon dash)

The next one saw 30 days of night and got scared


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person doesnt like football(the american nut ball).


----------



## superrob (Apr 14, 2008)

false

The next one likes iPhone.


----------



## Jax (Apr 14, 2008)

True.

The next person prefers Windows over Linux and Mac.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

True/False(I don really care, aslong as I have an internet browser and wlm...),

the next person hates DS.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 14, 2008)

False.

The next person hates Kamui101...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False...(why all these "hate" Kamui stuffs..),

The next person has got a dell pc.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

False.

The next person knows all the lyrics to the Oscar Meyer wiener jingle.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person has been fucked in his ass by 3 horses in a dark alley


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

False, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person is sad because and back!


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

False/true (dunno, I can't read the statement)

Pirating is evul...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person thinks


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

False

Pie is almost as good as chocolate.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

True,
The next person ever fucked a girl who had more more hair on here vigina then A afghan women have a mostach


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

False, xD

the next person is juicy and his girls and sex... (and horses!)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
The next person never used WLM before.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person never used a soldering iron before.


----------



## Zonix (Apr 14, 2008)

True.

The next person has his/her hand at her/his crotch


----------



## Jax (Apr 14, 2008)

False.

The next person already killed someone.


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 14, 2008)

False.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person never listened to a Beatles' song.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person likes "The Doors".


----------



## Dingler (Apr 14, 2008)

Very true

The next person rides the bus daily.


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

False

Weird Al makes good music.


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person has broken more laws then he/she can count.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

false 

the next person has a game boy


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 14, 2008)

True, I have 12.

The next person likes lagman


----------



## NYCvinster (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person has had a dream of having killed someone.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

true the next person hates hilary cliten


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 14, 2008)

True I always have dreams of killing people

The previous person was to slow


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

True,
The next person never dreamt before.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

true the next person likes dantiy kane


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person thinks that this is a fucking hot topic who juicy_mokro made and juicy mokro should have earnd money for gbatemp


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
The next person would like to give me a free PSP.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

false the next person likes chocolate

*Posts merged*

instead of putting the next person can we just say the thing


----------



## Dingler (Apr 14, 2008)

True

The next person is a Eurofag


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

FALSE
THE NEXT PERSON LIKES SCHOOL


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False(I like my college, not school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





),
The next person is koyeawon


----------



## Dingler (Apr 14, 2008)

False
koyeawon needs to disable cruise control


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

----
The next person thinks dingler has a scary avatar


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

True,
the next person thinks I am leaving now forever.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

True,

the next person is watching porn


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False/True(True if you mean Hentai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),

the next person doesnt like porn.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

False (depends...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ),

the next person doesnt like Kamui


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

TRUE THE NEXT PERSON IS UGLY


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

Falseeeeeeeeeeeee
The next person wanna give me the internet channel ,, or search for someone who wants to give it


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

FALSE THE NEXT PERSON WILL BE FAMOUS

*Posts merged*

TRUE THE NEXT PERSON LIKES MONEY


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

True,

the next person likes to watch girls naked


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 14, 2008)

True, titties make me happy

The next person loves manwich


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

Edit: False

Cats are smarter than dogs.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

FALSE THE NEXT PERSON IS LEZ


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
The next person watched "Bridge to Terebethian"(or how u spell it...)


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 14, 2008)

How can you not like manwich?!?!?!


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person doesn't know who Göran Persson is.



			
				podunk1269 said:
			
		

> How can you not like manwich?!?!?!


It's overrated


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

TRUE I HATE SLOPPY JOE THE NEXT PERSON LIKE GIRLS HAVEING SEX LOL NO THE NEXT PERSON LIKE TILA TEQULA AND HER SHOW


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 14, 2008)

that is because it is ambrosia to the Goddess


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

False.

The next person agrees with me that koyeawon is breaking this game.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

True,

the next person likes gay sex


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

false (except if it's yuri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Manwich is overrated.



			
				koyeawon said:
			
		

> TRUE I HATE SLOPPY JOE THE NEXT PERSON LIKE GIRLS HAVEING SEX LOL NO THE NEXT PERSON LIKE TILA TEQULA AND HER SHOW


Less caps and more spelling


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person knows what I am about to say.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 14, 2008)

True

The next person is at least 1/2 as sexy as me


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

idk THE NEXT PERSON HATES BUGS


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

True,

the next person hates koyeawon


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False(enough with those hate user things...),

the next person is jealous type.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

YOU BARLY EVAN KNOW ME WTF


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

False

Hentai is good.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

NOT YOU HERMY
YEA THE NEXT PERSON IS DRUNK


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

Dragonball Z is great!


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

False

Toothbrushes are interesting.



			
				koyeawon said:
			
		

> YOU BARLY EVAN KNOW ME WTF


Give it up, Caps is almost as you're screaming so stop it please.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

--- 

Sorry Kamui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're bad!


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

harumy who are you talking to lol


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

-- dont brake the game 
the next person ever did his vinger in his ass and smelld

BTW koyeawon really wanna give me internet channel or just a joke


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

false the next person thinks this game is getting boring


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person thinks that koyeawon should stop posting if this thread is boring.


----------



## Law (Apr 14, 2008)

True

The next person is sharpening a blade.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

The next person doesnt know what "WoW" stands for.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person never saw a lord of the ring movie like me


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

true the next person is mean


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

True

The next person dislikes metal.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

false

the next person hopes this game gets better soon


----------



## NYCvinster (Apr 14, 2008)

False.

The next person does not believe in the death sentence.


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2008)

True.
The next person resides within Milky Way Galaxy.


----------



## Law (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person loves dickpenis.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

Lions are stronger than Tigers.

(hmm Law, are you from earth? that means yes milky way galaxy...)


----------



## NYCvinster (Apr 14, 2008)

True.

The next person responding secretly believes that "the internet" is a huge waste of time, but loves it anyway.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

true the next person is in there 20s


----------



## Law (Apr 14, 2008)

False (I'm twelve).


The next person has never played a SNES. Ever.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

false the next person thinks ther hot


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2008)

False
The next person won't read this post.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

false the next person is westside


----------



## Law (Apr 14, 2008)

False

Westside is better than God.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person thinks that an anaconda can eat an elephant.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

True.


Westside is better than God. 
Are yousure about that


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2008)

False, didn't see your post Koyeawon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  God is one and is omnipotent.
The next person will go off-topic.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

the next person likes Mickey Mouse


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

the next person likes Shaman King.


----------



## damon666 (Apr 14, 2008)

false, 

the next reader dont own a 8bit machine from the past days ...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

True,
the next person never fought at school.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

the next person likes Jessica Alba


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2008)

True
The next person is the next person.


----------



## perimbean (Apr 14, 2008)

True. I'm a person.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has taken breakfast.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
The next person doesnt know what 2^0 eqauls to.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

the next person is nerd


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person knows the meaning of life.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

True

The next person doesn't


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

The next person is not form Uzbekistan.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

True,
the next person is Top 4 players on gbatemp Super smash bros brawl tourny


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 14, 2008)

True!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person still has windows XP


----------



## Zonix (Apr 14, 2008)

True. I has Black XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person just pooped.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
The next person got lost.


----------



## Zonix (Apr 14, 2008)

False

The next person will be a male.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 14, 2008)

true

the next person hates hiphop


----------



## perimbean (Apr 14, 2008)

True!

The next person is drunk on beer.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

false

the next person has never heard of the comic, Jigaboo Devil


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 14, 2008)

true

the next person is under 15 year old.


----------



## superrob (Apr 14, 2008)

true.. 14 years.

The next person likes magnets


----------



## xalphax (Apr 14, 2008)

oh so true!!

the next person defined 4chan


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
The next person is from Holland.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 14, 2008)

False,

the next person is from Japan


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

False,
the next person is the person above.^


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 14, 2008)

false


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 14, 2008)

false

the next person is a pervert


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

true, the next person is a trap


----------



## Orc (Apr 15, 2008)

true or false, that is not _what_ she said...


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 15, 2008)

True, the next person never says "true".


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

true.. o shit, damn you you ruined my record
the next person wants to lick mthr's groin


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 15, 2008)

false

the next won will have a nintendo product


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

true
the next person's name is slartibartfast


----------



## NYCvinster (Apr 15, 2008)

False.
The next person has intentionally induced vomiting more than once in their life.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 15, 2008)

False, the next person has chugged a bottle of vodka.


----------



## Warren_303 (Apr 15, 2008)

False, although I did take 12 shots in an hours time.
Not a pretty aftermathe.

True or False?
The next person has never opened a PC before.


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

false
next person had a fantasy involving a mule and a billiard cue


----------



## Zonix (Apr 15, 2008)

False..

The next person just ate something


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

true - lunch
the last person lied about their answer


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 15, 2008)

false  

the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say the next one will say


----------



## Dingler (Apr 15, 2008)

False
kirbyman123 is incorrect


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 15, 2008)

True,
the next person think kirbyman likes kirby


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 15, 2008)

vds


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 15, 2008)

???

The next person has a wii+ps3+xbox360


----------



## xJonny (Apr 15, 2008)

False
I has friends.


----------



## science (Apr 15, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> False
> I has friends.



^^ False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person will click my sig


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 15, 2008)

False

The next person will say true or false


----------



## moozxy (Apr 15, 2008)

goatse.jpg


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 15, 2008)

dont brake the fucking game..
the next person has teeth


----------



## --JoCa-- (Apr 15, 2008)

true ^^

the next person has 11 fingers


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 15, 2008)

true.

wait, what!?


The next person can see crime out of their window


----------



## Dingler (Apr 15, 2008)

False

The next person has tipped GoNintendo for news at least once


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

False.

The next person just played Assassins Creed.


----------



## Warren_303 (Apr 15, 2008)

False, I just played NG Dragon Sword almost done with the game.

Next person likes to skateboard.


----------



## wohoo (Apr 15, 2008)

False. But Tony hawk games is the shit!

The next person has problems getting rid of a woman


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 15, 2008)

False.  I welcome every women into my arms.

The next person killed his sensei in a duel and never said why.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 15, 2008)

True!.
the next person likes avatar the airbender


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 15, 2008)

False, next person got his/her ass kicked by me.


----------



## NYCvinster (Apr 15, 2008)

False.  

The next person has had sexual thoughts about one of their grade school teachers.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 15, 2008)

True!!!
next person types with his feet


----------



## Zonix (Apr 15, 2008)

True! I iz skilled!



Spoiler



False



The next person like cake.


----------



## nruri (Apr 15, 2008)

False

The next person is at work


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 15, 2008)

False

Your mom had sex with a man.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 15, 2008)

true

You watch porn at least/more than once a week.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 15, 2008)

False(no prons only hentai)
The next person doesnt like hentai.


----------



## wiithepeople (Apr 15, 2008)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person wants Westside to keep up his tradition of donkeyballs and dickpenis.


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

False!!!!! (Was reffering to Kamui101's about not liking hentai)

The next person loves Hentai


----------



## Harumy (Apr 15, 2008)

False,

the next person has big tits


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

False 

The person before me has big tits


----------



## Harumy (Apr 15, 2008)

my friends and my bf say yes so, true

the next person has blue eyes


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

True

the next person likes penguins


----------



## Dingler (Apr 15, 2008)

True
The next person prefers Coca Cola over Pepsi


----------



## Harumy (Apr 15, 2008)

True,

the next person is the baby in thebobevil's avatar


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

True

the next person is the mother in my avatar


----------



## Dingler (Apr 15, 2008)

True
The next person is the cancer etc.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 15, 2008)

True, my horoscope is cancer. The next person has tried shoving a DS in the ass.


----------



## cubin' (Apr 15, 2008)

true..i mean, oh. I'm not gonna lie to you guys.

the next person has AIDS.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 16, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  howd you know??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks i really have aids XD


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 16, 2008)

True. The next person is a Tibetan.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 16, 2008)

False,

the next person is American


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 16, 2008)

False, the next person has sex fantasies about executing Tibetans.


----------



## dweirdo (Apr 16, 2008)

[email protected]$#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the next one laughs cause i said [email protected]


----------



## TaMs (Apr 16, 2008)

FALSE
Next person likes to eat shoes


----------



## Westside (Apr 16, 2008)

False, only on Wednesdays... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next person will die one day.


----------



## superrob (Apr 16, 2008)

False. Im immortal!

The next one wants a ipod touch.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

False ... I already have a 32gb iPod Touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has seen a ghost.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 16, 2008)

True, _I see dead people._
The next person has not watched The Sixth Sense.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 16, 2008)

False,

the next person is superrob


----------



## Prime (Apr 16, 2008)

false

the next person has tried drugs.


----------



## superrob (Apr 16, 2008)

false.

The next person hates 360.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

False

The next person thinks quantum mechanics is to do with fixing dishwashers.


----------



## Zankurou (Apr 16, 2008)

False.

The next person is a pedophile.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 16, 2008)

false

the next person is you!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

False

The next person is me.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 16, 2008)

False,

the next person is Bugs Bunny


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

True

The next person is false


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is false



false  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is a lie


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

true *pops out of existence*


The next person is an internationally-renowned walrus pre-fabricator.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 16, 2008)

True, wait, False. The next person loves CNet.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 16, 2008)

true 
edit: damn, too slow, i mean FALSE!

the next person is angry


----------



## Digeman (Apr 16, 2008)

False!

The next person loves chocolate icecream!


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 16, 2008)

Who doesn't?!

Next person has glasses.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 16, 2008)

False, the next person has lost a contact lense down in a sink.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

True ... in 1987

The next person has seen the movie "Jaws" more than 3 times.


----------



## 94dan (Apr 16, 2008)

False

The next person is hungry


----------



## Da-Huntha (Apr 16, 2008)

False,

The next person is the next person


----------



## Westside (Apr 16, 2008)

True
The next person


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 16, 2008)

True all right?
The next person has no idea what the difference between Diet Coke and Coke Zero is, besides the naming.


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 17, 2008)

True, it's made to taste more like regular Coke.

The next person has played a video game today.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

True

The next person hasn't played a video game for at least a week.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 17, 2008)

False, the next person hasn't watched porn for at least a week.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 17, 2008)

false i dont look at that stuff


the next person has no warn levels


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 17, 2008)

True,
the next person likes chocolates more than biscuits.


----------



## dweirdo (Apr 17, 2008)

FALSE.i like them together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next one has got a sex disease somewhere in da past


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 17, 2008)

False,
i still have it
fuck desease (if i dont fuck i will be pissed of)
next person thinks that he has it to


----------



## xalphax (Apr 17, 2008)

false, impossible ^^

the next person owns all nextgen consoles


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 18, 2008)

Kinda true,
the next person used to/still owns both DS Phat and DS Lite.


----------



## lagman (Apr 18, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Kinda true,
> the next person used to/still owns both DS Phat and DS Lite.



False, Lite only.

The next person has/had a Teddy bear.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

True, one of my ex-girlfriends gave me a Fozzie The Bear that I've still got somewhere!

The next person sniffs bus seats when girls get up to leave...


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

half false, I only dream of having the nerves to actually do that.
The next person speaks a language that's from the eastern hemisphere.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

False, I speak Spanish and English.
Next person loves The Beatles!


----------



## lagman (Apr 18, 2008)

True!

Next person doesn't.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 18, 2008)

True
Person below me likes cinnamon


----------



## Gamesphere (Apr 18, 2008)

True, Only in pancakes. 

The next person has never tasted chunky peanut butter in their entire life.


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

false
the next person is not an Uzbek.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 18, 2008)

True

Next person never used linux before


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 18, 2008)

True

The next person makes less than $35000 a year


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

True, for now...

In Soviet Russia, Russia is from you (next person)!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 18, 2008)

false


The next person pirated a game before


----------



## xalphax (Apr 18, 2008)

true

the next person knows pi to a hundred places


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 18, 2008)

True. I mean, false. (Thought it was to the hundredth place.)

The next person is a shoplifter by nature.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 18, 2008)

False.

The next person never watched anime.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 18, 2008)

false

the next person is a adult


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

True

The next person is the last survivor of a dying world


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Half-true, I'm one of the survivors of a dying breed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a tearaway...


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person does not believe in safe sex.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

True ... depending on what I've been drinking lol ... or how much of a slapper the girl is lol


The next person is a psychic rasta ... they see dread people, mon


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 18, 2008)

False,
next person thinks my sig is awesome


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

false 


the next person is the person who posts next


----------



## Harumy (Apr 18, 2008)

False ofc,

the next person likes strawberrys


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 18, 2008)

False

the next person is in love


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

false

the next person is the person who posts next (the answer to this is always true ... )


----------



## Talaria (Apr 18, 2008)

True,

Next person will grab there .... and double click for ....! .....!


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 18, 2008)

huh???
the next person just jerked off


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 18, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person ever fucked a animal


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Half-true, I've fucked some right dogs with my booze goggles on.

Is tired of all the "where's teh romz" noobs spreading like an infection all over GBATemp.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 18, 2008)

True,

the next person is noob


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 18, 2008)

false

the next person will be thebobevil


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

true

the next person has a terminal illness that they are not yet aware of ...


----------



## xalphax (Apr 18, 2008)

false....i hope

the next person wears two different socks


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

True....false, oh... I thought you said two different cocks...
The next person likes to fly.


----------



## superrob (Apr 18, 2008)

false i allways fall down -.-

The next person is not me.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

false

the next person is you


----------



## superrob (Apr 18, 2008)

TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes bacon!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

False, I'm not a big fan of the police! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person did applied calculus at the age of 7


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

false ... it was at 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (yeah, right)

the next person is a bee, see


----------



## Da-Huntha (Apr 19, 2008)

false

The next person wants to play GTA:IV


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

False

The next person is a street urchin


----------



## Harumy (Apr 19, 2008)

False,

the next person likes vodka


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 19, 2008)

False, I don't drink.

The next person has been on gbatemp longer than me


----------



## xalphax (Apr 19, 2008)

true

the next person wants some chicken


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 19, 2008)

True
The next person has a fear of hights


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 19, 2008)

Half true,
next person wants to give me a pizza


----------



## Smuff (Apr 19, 2008)

False..... any pizza is mine and mine alone

The next person loves Manchester United


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

False i hate watching football.

The next person likes pepperroni pizza!


----------



## Dingler (Apr 19, 2008)

True (justeat.dk ftw)

Next person is lefthanded


----------



## xalphax (Apr 19, 2008)

true

the next person plays an intrument


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

False.

The next person is danish.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 19, 2008)

True

The next person can make balloon animals


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is under 15.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 19, 2008)

False,

the next person likes football


----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2008)

True, but only Association Football.
The next person has more than 1 post count.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

True , I have +300

The next person is gay


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

FALSE. I was answaring to Westsides statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD

The next person cares about his post count


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 19, 2008)

False I've just noticed i've got 900+

The next person got a free Guitar Hero faceplate like me.


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2008)

False

Next person loves Ned Flanders


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

False.


The next person is not lagman.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

True ,

Next person just got rickroll'd


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person dont really care about this game.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is french


----------



## Harumy (Apr 19, 2008)

False,

the next person doesnt know my real name


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

True...

The next person says this is true.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

False , your name is Rick Roll

The next person love superrob


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2+2=4


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

False , 2+2 = 22

The next person is a pokemon


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

False im a..... pink ballon.


The next person is a killer.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

True , I'm a killer at SSBB


The next person is metaknight's sex friend


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

True - You got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2+2=5


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

True,

The next person made a lapdance for Georges Bush


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2008)

False -It was a full body massage-

Next person knows at least 3 songs of David Bowie.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

True ,  - Let's Dance  -Let's Dance  -Let's Dance

Next person is Ronald Mcdonald biggest fan


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

True... how dare you call him Ronal! his name his Ronald >:[

The next person likes junkfood.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)

True.

The next person's reply is 'False'.


----------



## Westside (Apr 20, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person's reply is 'False'.


Fuck,
The next person will also set a trap.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

True,
the next person had sex with a chick. Chick as in the chick I posted a pic of.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 20, 2008)

false

the next person will deny he/she is a virgin.


----------



## Westside (Apr 20, 2008)

False, I am a virgin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The next person is a perv.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)

Tralse.
...
The next person will admit they watch 'Lucky Star'.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 20, 2008)

Tralse. I F*cking hated it. I watched up to ep 2, and dropped it.

The next person will play phoenix wright.


----------



## Westside (Apr 20, 2008)

False.
The next person doesn't not have a dick.  not


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 20, 2008)

True , I have a dick + 2 balls

The next person is a mac user


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

False,
the next person has used Windows 3.1.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 20, 2008)

True ,

The next person stole an iphone


----------



## pinbi7 (Apr 20, 2008)

win a free iphone! first one to click here----> link

this aint a scam , we have no need for personal info,just ur cc number

true or false,ill get banned for this >.>


----------



## mflo (Apr 20, 2008)

Tralse,

I am from heaven.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 20, 2008)

false,


the next person is a gamefaq mod


----------



## pinbi7 (Apr 20, 2008)

false

next person loves the person next door but is too shy to tell him/her


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)

Definitely false.
The next person has killed an animal (on purpose OR by accident)


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 20, 2008)

False,

The next person likes blondies


----------



## Harumy (Apr 20, 2008)

False,

the next person likes school/job


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 20, 2008)

True ,

The next person is a yugioh player


----------



## Harumy (Apr 20, 2008)

False,

the next person is from canada


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 20, 2008)

False

the next person is a Sony fanboy


----------



## Westside (Apr 20, 2008)

False,
The next person has no idea what Indefinite Integration is.


----------



## KDH (Apr 20, 2008)

True.

The next person agrees that _Farscape_ is the dradest sci-fi show ever.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

False.

The next person has finished "The World Ends With You"/"It's a Wonderful World"


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 20, 2008)

Flase ( so close to finish it though )

the next person is eating at the moment


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 20, 2008)

True

The Next Person owns an R4


----------



## Harumy (Apr 20, 2008)

False,

the next person has a PS3


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 20, 2008)

False

the next person has an iPod


----------



## Harumy (Apr 20, 2008)

False,

the next person isn't from portugal


----------



## vladislaus (Apr 20, 2008)

True,

The next person thinks Mario is a mustached Women


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

True,
the next person thinks Peach has already raped Bowser.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

True
The next person closed the pool due to AIDS.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 21, 2008)

Tralse
The next person likes MEN


----------



## vladislaus (Apr 21, 2008)

False,
The next person is a Trap.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 21, 2008)

true
the next person is trapped


----------



## Smuff (Apr 21, 2008)

True

The next person nestles snugly in Hillary Clinton's left armpit and feeds off scraps of Twinkies that fall from her mouth


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 22, 2008)

True,

The next person is a barbie player


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 22, 2008)

False,
the next person likes molesting kids


----------



## chalupa (Apr 22, 2008)

True

The world ends With the next person


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 22, 2008)

False, it ends with you.
The next person like Taco Bell.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 22, 2008)

no never eat one

The next perSon has a wii


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Affirmative.

Next person has experienced sensing phallic objects in the oral area.


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 22, 2008)

Carrots included? True.

Next person has a secret internet porn addiction.

Not secret for long hehe.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 22, 2008)

false (it's not a secret)
The next person loves reverse trap girl.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 22, 2008)

True (Kino)

The next person will know how he shot web.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 22, 2008)

false,
next person thinks my avatar is funny ajaahahahahah


----------



## zhripzzz (Apr 22, 2008)

False,
Next person defenitly hates MKW's POW block


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

False,
next person will look at my new topic game


----------



## Da-Huntha (Apr 23, 2008)

False.
The next person is a console fanboy


----------



## xalphax (Apr 23, 2008)

true

the next person did something commonly thought of as impossible


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

false,
next person is gonna sleep after he posts


----------



## Harumy (Apr 23, 2008)

False, (7 p.m.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person has a wii and a ndsl


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2008)

False.
The next person will say 'false'
(true, already done once but I need to find a loophole out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

tralse, ahahah its both
next person thinks warmijnwilfain is stupid


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2008)

False ¬_¬
Next person likes fruit.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 24, 2008)

True,
the next person especially loves bananas


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2008)

true, banana good energy
the next person wants a good time


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

false

the next person was


----------



## Harumy (Apr 24, 2008)

False,

the next person likes cake


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2008)

False, I prefer pie by a wide margin.
The next person has heard of Xavier Cugat.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 24, 2008)

true

the next person smokes pot


----------



## cubin' (Apr 24, 2008)

Tru (occasionally) 

the next person is mthr


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 24, 2008)

false,
next person thinks my avatar is cool


----------



## Harumy (Apr 24, 2008)

False,

the next person thinks juicy's avatar is cool


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 24, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person is breathing


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 24, 2008)

False,

the next person has ants in their pants.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 24, 2008)

False, im wearing a skirt..

the next person has Balls of Steel!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2008)

True.. I'VE GOT BALLS BALLS BALLS BALLS


BALLS BALLS

BALLS BALLS BALLS BALLS

I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEEEEL!

The next person is not the pheasant plucker.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

False, I am THE pheasent plucker

The next person has been on Dateline : To Catch A Predator...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

True ... I am Panzer Tacticer

The next person is the real Panzer Tacticer, and he's annoyed ...


----------



## Orc (Apr 24, 2008)

False.

The next person wears camo/fatigue pants...


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2008)

Half true, it called the digital distributive pattern by the military thank you very much.
The next person is a know it all.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 25, 2008)

tralse,
next person loves this game and my new game called corupt a wish


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 25, 2008)

True 

The next person is pro at SSBB


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 25, 2008)

TRUE!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person wants to fight me now with ssbb


----------



## Pici (Apr 25, 2008)

true
SSBB FC : 4596 9273 7090

the next person will lose at ssbb


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 25, 2008)

false,
next person thinks mk wii is tha best


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

false


The next one doesnt live in new york


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 26, 2008)

True, the next person can't afford a Wii


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

False

The next person used to abuse their pets.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

False. 
The next person has never masturbated.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person doesn't know what a meta is, let alone what it's phor


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 26, 2008)

Tralse (METAKNIGHT!)

The next person likes playing children's card games


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

True ... I do have small children ... and big children, too ... I'm old'd

The next person is a pretty cool guy, and doesn't afraid of anything ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

True. MIND CRUSH!
EDIT: damnit.
The next person loves their mother (not mthr).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

False

The next person is the sole survivor of a freak yachting accident ...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 26, 2008)

false,
next person loves south park


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

False ... I like it, I don't love it ...

The next person knows who the Gooch is.


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

false, i like some but not love it.
EDIT: false, I don't know any mean people. (f'in thebobevil)
the next person likes my Takoyaki avatar...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 26, 2008)

Tralse, i like avatar the air bender but i dont klnow what takoyaki is i like to now what that is now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next person wants to know that to


----------



## Harumy (Apr 27, 2008)

False,

the next person likes teddy bear


----------



## superrob (Apr 27, 2008)

false.

The next person wants to give me a million doller.


----------



## drock360 (Apr 27, 2008)

True, the next person loves my Snickers siggy!


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

false the next person thinks this thread is fun


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

false


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

the next person knows what movie this is


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 27, 2008)

False, the next person thinks none of the girls above is hot.


----------



## drock360 (Apr 27, 2008)

True, the next person is a smashfag.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 27, 2008)

false. im a smash pro
next person thinks the girls above are guys


----------



## Da-Huntha (Apr 27, 2008)

Uncertain.

The next person fapped to said girls.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 27, 2008)

?.
next person likes okami on ps3


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> the next person knows what movie this is


buy the way it was JHON Tucker Must Die


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 27, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> ?.
> next person likes okami on ps3



False, I don't even have a PS3, or even want one....Yet...

The next person will be a head crab zombie in disguise.


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 27, 2008)

false next person is oj sinnerz


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 28, 2008)

False,
next person ever lost money on the streets!


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 28, 2008)

false ( no wai! , i have zippers on every single pocket )
the next person is typing


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Tai Ping? No, my name is ...

The next person needs to enter my new giveaway competition, which can be found in the trading forum ...


----------



## Harumy (Apr 28, 2008)

False, 

the next person wants a big hug


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

True

the next person doesn't ...


----------



## Harumy (Apr 28, 2008)

True, (ahah i'm bad) 

the next person likes Frets on Fire


----------



## xalphax (Apr 28, 2008)

true

the next person got a game gear.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

true

the next person doesn't own a Sega Nomad


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 29, 2008)

True,
the next person has seen 10 000 BC and likes it


----------



## Harumy (Apr 29, 2008)

False,

the next person likes bunnies


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 29, 2008)

false i like monkeys

the next person lost their virginity


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

True ... I lost it playing cards

The next person found their virginity ...


----------



## Harumy (Apr 29, 2008)

False, 

next person needs drugs


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 30, 2008)

False. 

The next person is a PS3 fanboy.


----------



## 1337Nemo (Apr 30, 2008)

false

the next person had sex with his PC


----------



## Harumy (Apr 30, 2008)

False,

the next person is ninja


----------



## DarkAura (May 1, 2008)

TRUE!!!! Ninja ninja ninja ninja ninja NINJA!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am ninja.

The next person likes waffles and rofls and roflwaffles.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 1, 2008)

True. *Watches DMC stupid files* 

Dante: Do you like waffles?
Nero: Yes, I like waffles.
Dante: DO you like pancakes?
Nero: yes I like pancakes.
Dante: Do you like French toast?
Vergil:.......

The next person loves 4kids, and Fox news.


----------



## fischju (May 1, 2008)

You changed it! I hate fox!

The next person wants to kill somebody they know


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> The next person likes waffles and rofls and roflwaffles.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ May 1 2008, 12:39 AM) True.








False, I'd rather kill random people.
The next person has cheated on a test.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 1, 2008)

True,
next person thinks the chinese guy above me is scary


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 2, 2008)

False, because he's a Korean, just like me.

The next person is currently playing Battletoads.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 2, 2008)

False. I don't know what Battletoads are/is.

The next person is currently thinking of incriminating thoughts.


----------



## [M]artin (May 2, 2008)

False. But with all these damn deadlines ahead of me, I sure am getting close... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person hates Luigi with a fiery, burning passion.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 2, 2008)

False. I love Luigi, but hate the fact that he's gay.

The next person goes to Crunchyroll.


----------



## [M]artin (May 2, 2008)

False. Although, I _do_ have an account there that I never, ever use. I also know someone that visits it religiously. 

The next person loves LOST, just like moi'.


----------



## Elisa_ (May 2, 2008)

False, I hate it +}

The next person likes... ... ... ... anime


----------



## zidane_genome (May 2, 2008)

I love anime... and not just the kiddy anime...

The next person... ... ... ... has screamed at a baby in a restaurant for crying.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 2, 2008)

tralse i screamd at a little boy not at a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person never went to marokko


----------



## King Zargo (May 2, 2008)

False.... never been in Morocco.

The next person loves hentai.


----------



## superrob (May 2, 2008)

So much True.

The next person is a god.


----------



## bootmonster (May 2, 2008)

True, but only in the bedroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has never scratched their butt in public without looking at the ground and worrying who was looking


----------



## knl (May 2, 2008)

Looking at the ground? worrying who was looking? false.

The next person has a G6 lite.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 2, 2008)

False.

The next person loves the feeling of jello pudding between their toes.


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

True, but only if i get to eat it.

The next person has been caught maturbating to horse porn at least 3 times in their life.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 3, 2008)

False. WTF?

The next person is watching Gurren lagann, for the 6th time.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)




----------



## xalphax (May 3, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

>



true

the next person thinks someone *cough* posted offtopic.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)

True.
Next person lols at c-c-c-combo breakers.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 3, 2008)

false
next person thinks internet tourny hosters are ok


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 4, 2008)

true next person is a girl


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 5, 2008)

OBJECTION!

Before I answer the question, I must know. We're allowed to answer our own questions?

That is all.





No, I'm a guy

The person is chargain their pewpew lazors.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 5, 2008)

false
next peron hates super smash bros brawl


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 6, 2008)

False. First, I love brawl. Second, second, you didn't answer my question.

The next person is p1ngpong in disguise.


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

False...or is it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person listens to Britney Spears music.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 6, 2008)

tralse
sometimes when i want to jerk off

next person has a bricked wii


----------



## xalphax (May 6, 2008)

true

the next person is full of malicious glee now.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 6, 2008)

False.

The next person is male


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 6, 2008)

True !!! how did you know!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person only eats the yellow thing in a egg


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2008)

True... it's called a yoke you know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next person loves GBAtemp.


----------



## xalphax (May 6, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> True... it's called a yoke you know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true

ot:
you mean, yolk, right?

the next person hates internet grammar nazis.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 6, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person is a virgin


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 6, 2008)

false  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













next person is


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

False, im soryy im posting of my own question LOL
next person ever got hit by a car


----------



## Gman 101 (May 7, 2008)

False. Nearly got hit by a few in China though.

Next person is a dirty Tibetan.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

False
next person will visit my other 2 fun ! gameszz


----------



## Harumy (May 7, 2008)

False,

the next person is playing DS/Wii/PS3/Xbox360


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

False, I play the N64.

The next person likes the following woman:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

shinsil, I just reported you for spamming the thread


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

That is no spam. Just me playing the game.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> That is no spam. Just me playing the game.



*sigh*

Think about it, for a moment, and you'll get it ...


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

I thought long and hard about it and I came to the following 4 conclusions:

1. The whole topic is spam.
2. She eats lots of spam.
3. She eats more spam.
4. I like porn!


----------



## xalphax (May 7, 2008)

false

the next person didnt see iron man yet.


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2008)

False

Shinsil spams.


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

True, I do spam.

The next person loves cowboys.


----------



## Ledah (May 7, 2008)

Truly False!!!
I HATE THEEM.

The next person has seen Dokuro-chan anime.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

false,
the next person will say 2 me why yall think shinsil spams


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 8, 2008)

False,
next person loves Egg but only the yellow one


----------



## King Zargo (May 8, 2008)

False,
The next person will bump this topic.


----------



## xalphax (May 8, 2008)

false, shit, true.

the next person is disgusted by my modern art avatar.


----------



## Minox (May 8, 2008)

false, but it's weird

The next person is eating a shortcake


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 8, 2008)

False
next person has brown poop


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 10, 2008)

True
next person is hungry


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 10, 2008)

False, I just ate

The next person was kicked in the balls by Captain Planet when he was only 5 years old.


----------



## Mewgia (May 11, 2008)

false, I have never met Captain Planet.

The next person has a username


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 11, 2008)

True

The next person has a sibling.


----------



## xalphax (May 11, 2008)

true, and a mean one, too!

the next person had problems differing left and right as a child


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 11, 2008)

false

the next person likes to stick his thingie into other's poop


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 11, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  how did you find out ??
next person thinks that aids is fucked up


----------



## legendofninny (May 11, 2008)

False,

the next person is a big pervert


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 11, 2008)

False!

The next person likes bunnies!


----------



## legendofninny (May 11, 2008)

True (love bunny meat)

The next peron likes kangaroo (meat)


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

False
The next person is gay


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 11, 2008)

False. I'm straight I even had a girlfriend awhile back.

The next person wrote on in a random KTY session.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 12, 2008)

false,
next person thinks that b-blue is a whore


----------



## JBl147 (May 12, 2008)

true, he isn't able to act socially by just randomly insulting somebody.

The next person is able to play TTFAF by dragonforce, expert on GH3


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 13, 2008)

false,
next person thinks tupac is a girl


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 14, 2008)

False. I do not know who tupac is.

The next person thinks Joe88 is a fanboy.


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2008)

False.  I don't even know what Joe88 is a fanboy of.



			
				juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> false,
> next person thinks tupac is a girl


YOUR SIG IS TOO DAMN HUGE!  400 x 100 my ass.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

True, his sig is ridiculously big.

The next person has meat that smells.


----------



## xalphax (May 14, 2008)

false

the next person uses expressions such as "lol" and "rofl" in real life.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 14, 2008)

lol no i dont false
next person really tryd out to  rofl


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

false
next person will reply back!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

True.
The next person has a crush on Costello,and is trying to get close to him an attempt to steal his ADMIN powers.


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

True! Err..I mean false  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks my avatar is cute


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

tralse i find it hot
next person thinks i fuck animals


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 17, 2008)

True,
Next person thinks my icon is hotter


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

False,you mean your avatar.

The next person doesn't like lesbians.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

true i like girls who want a cock
next person tried to rofl once


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 17, 2008)

True,
Next person tried to suck his own dick


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

false, i let my ant do that 
next person believes this


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 18, 2008)

false
next person is a girl with a nose


----------



## Upperleft (May 18, 2008)

false

the next person wear glasses


----------



## tjas (May 18, 2008)

false the next person likes fastfood


----------



## B-Blue (May 18, 2008)

False

The next person is me


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

true,...wait false.
The next person doesn't have raging hormones


----------



## Upperleft (May 18, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person HATES LoZ games


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

False, Legend of Zelda FTW

The next person likes my avatar


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

True,your avatar is the best one on GBAtemp or in my opinion.
The next person is in love with pokemon.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (May 18, 2008)

true,im in love with mudkip
the next person will begin his reply with "False"


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

False, I've never owned a dog.

The next person will donate 30 bucks to charity.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

True, I make donations to charities often.

The next person owns a pet.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

True, I have a cute kitty cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is going to have a colorful signature.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 18, 2008)

False

The next person refuses to watch EVA.


----------



## xalphax (May 18, 2008)

false

the next person has a weblog.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

False, I find blogging annoying

The next person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  me


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 18, 2008)

Tralse. Maybe, maybe not.

The next person is IN AMERICA!


----------



## King Zargo (May 18, 2008)

@ Narin So true, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Ojsnnerz, False.

The next person is evil.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

true,muhahahhahhahhhaha
The next person is asweome


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 19, 2008)

True.

The next person has over 5 different flashkarts.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

False,I only have my Cyclo DS
The Next person thinks my dog is cool.


----------



## xalphax (May 19, 2008)

true

the next person likes cats more than dogs.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 19, 2008)

true i hate dogs
next person hates his mom


----------



## dweirdo (May 19, 2008)

False,
NExt person eats poo after he watches pokemon


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 19, 2008)

false
next person sucks his dick before sleeping


----------



## Dingler (May 19, 2008)

True, on a good day (thank you bike accident = broken rib)

Next person prefer seeds in grapes


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 19, 2008)

False,

Next person likes men


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

True.....wait! no False!!!!

The next person thinks jellybeans are disgusting.


----------



## xalphax (May 19, 2008)

true

the next person got a 360 but wants a ps3


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2008)

False, I won't buy a 360 until the average one lives longer than 3 months!

The next person wants to be in Gary Glitters gang.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

False, as I'm not a middle-aged Canadian ...

The next person is envious of the fact that my launch day 360 still works without a hitch ...


----------



## anime_junkie (May 19, 2008)

[ ] A
[ ] B
[ ] C
[x] D

MIDOINITRITE


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> False, as I'm not a middle-aged Canadian ...
> 
> The next person is envious of the fact that my launch day 360 still works without a hitch ...


Yes,it pisses me off.I bought my elite at launch and it died last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh well I heard there is a newer model that doesn't have many problems.

The next person is  into the final fantasy series.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

True

The next person likes moogles


----------



## xalphax (May 20, 2008)

false

the next person had a steak for breakfast at least once.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

True, steak and eggs for breakfast is niiiiiiice.

The next person buys white label food.


----------



## shadyboy (May 20, 2008)

false... dont really care, buys the things thats cheapest...

The next person is from Europe.


----------



## Gman 101 (May 20, 2008)

False. I'm Australian born Chinese (ABC) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person did the temp quiz.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

False. Not yet. (i should probably hop on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person wants everyone to know that she's a girl, and she wears ribbons in her hair, and she wants to kiss all the boys.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 20, 2008)

False, because I'm not even a girl.

The next person is reading this.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

False. I read it before i posted. Currently, i'm reading this, as i type it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person wants a new NDS to play wif their pokemons! GOTZ TA KETCHUM AL!!!!!1


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

True! I do want a new DS and I dont mind pokemon games (So long as I aint paying for 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person is a 45 year old virgin and proud of their celebasy!


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 20, 2008)

FALSE
im not a virgin since my 12 th birthday

next person is a webcam boy


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

False. I'm a girl and I dont have a webcam.

The next person is a survivor of some disease and a beacon of hope to others


----------



## xalphax (May 20, 2008)

false

the next person reads on the john.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

False. I read to John (a 2 year old relative.) If I read on him, then I'd hurt him.

The next person owns a 2nd hands GBA original model that they dont use and are willing to trade.


----------



## xalphax (May 20, 2008)

banned for reading my question wrong, er.... wrong game.... i mean FALSE

the next person plays video games on the toilet


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

False. But I know a kid who'd skip class by going to the bathroom with a GBA 10 minutes into class and wouldn't show up until 3 minutes before the bell.

The next person has a skeletal manican in their classroom.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

False, but there is a mannequin somewhere in the school i once attended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just playin, gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person likes to shower in swimming trunks because they are a Never-Nude. 
(mad props up to the Arrested Development fans!)


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

@gizmo_girl 
True..well..partly true, when I was in High School, my english teacher had a horse skeleton in his classroom and handed out a rubber chicken as a hall pass, true story.

@WildWon
False..thats just weird

The next person wants to grope my avatar.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

False. I've already done that.

The next person wants to grope me while i grope Narin's Avy


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

True or False,I do not know what grope,or avy means.
The next person is racist torwards me.


----------



## Gman 101 (May 21, 2008)

True. Australians are natural America-haters (except for John Howard the tool).

Next person has had two girlfriends at the same time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> True. Australians are natural America-haters (except for John Howard the tool).
> 
> Next person has had two girlfriends at the same time.



True.

The next person is a reincarnated Red Panda.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

True. But only a lightish-red panda. STFU about "pink." Ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The next person REALLY likes to play the 360 nekkid.


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

False

the next person is 18+ years old


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 21, 2008)

False. I dont have/want a 360.

The next person will order me a DSTT using their account and let me send them 20 bucks in the mail for their trouble


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> False. I dont have/want a 360.
> 
> The next person will order me a DSTT using their account and let me send them 20 bucks in the mail for their trouble



True, PM me ;p

The next person is a moogle hater


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 21, 2008)

false
next person is chinese/japanese


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 21, 2008)

false
The next person is a Scientologist


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

True ... well, I am in showbiz ...

The next person is a Mormon ... and if they are, I have a nice cold Coke for them ...


----------



## podunk1269 (May 21, 2008)

False,
Pagan

the next person has stalked someone on myspace


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

True, i can see Tom right now. And he's out of milk.

The next person is very turned on by panty shots in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

False, I'm turned on by panty shots in celebrity magazines.

The next person spent time in jail for public indecency.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 21, 2008)

False. I find nothing special about panties, I've got a drawer full of them that I never use should anyone want them.

The next person who reads this will have a perverted thought at the very least. Most extreme case scenario--they'll PM me and actually want panties.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

True, my mind is a cesspool.  But I won't PM you, I'll just straight up ask for your panties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person wishes they could type faster...


----------



## xalphax (May 22, 2008)

true

the next person uses speech recognition programs.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

False.I don't
The next person doesn't enjoy sex or is a virgin.


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

False

The next person likes broccoli


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

True.

The next person does not really like this game at all but wishes to play for the sake of posting on this thread. Even if it does not make the post count go up.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

False,I like this game because it's amusingly not boring.
The next person is going to die in tragedy.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

True, me and all 9 of my siblings like broccolli. Its one of the few things that we all agree on at dinner.

Well, the youngest is a month so he hasn't declared his love of broccolli yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves football (soccer)


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

True I play it at school,but I prefer to watch the games.
The next person has been victimized.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

Maybe...victimized by what exactly?

The next person has a personality disorder.


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

@kais
True, gizmo_girl broke my poor little moogle wings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@distorted.frequency
False...well, at least the voices in my head say its false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kupo?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

So true, kupo...

The next person doesn't get why it's so hard to think of a next person statement...


----------



## Fieryshadowz (May 22, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> So true, kupo...
> 
> The next person doesn't get why it's so hard to think of a next person statement...


That's so true, I can't think of the next thing to ask the next poster. . . so I'll leave it blank. . 


[Insert Question here]


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

True, I do pimp out your Mom.

The next person found that offensive.


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

False because I pimp out your mom as well

The next person didn't find that not offensive.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 22, 2008)

True

The next person is ZETTA SLOW.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

True or False,I don't know what Zetta means.
The next person will tell me what ZETTA means.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

True, I cant resist flaunting my knowledge of obscure and seemingly unconnected facts.


Ahem, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Zetta, my dear boy, is an SI-prefix. It is a name or symbol for units of measure (using the metric system, I believe) denoting like  1,000-000-000-000-000-000-000. Its latin and was accepted officially in 1991


----------



## xalphax (May 22, 2008)

true, zetta is a prefix

the next person likes to solder.


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

False

The next person cross dressed before


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

True. I loved westerns when I was young and often dressed up as a cowboy (for some reason I never used cow-girl. I put on that bandana, my jeans and vest. Got my neon green water pistol and *pow, pow* I'm a cowboy!)

The next person is having a good day.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 22, 2008)

Why yes, I do! And I rule at it too!

Next person can't speak french.


----------



## B-Blue (May 22, 2008)

True

The next person has a PS3, Xbox 360, and Wii


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 22, 2008)

False,

The next person can speak japanese and koreanese


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

False. I didn't even know the Korean Language was called "Koreanese" I thought it was Korean and had various dialects between N. and S.

The next person has a pair of soft balls in their garage.


----------



## Szyslak (May 22, 2008)

False.  I don't call that area my "garage".

The next person should be doing something else right now


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

True, but i don't know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is thinking of something else for me to be doing right now.


----------



## xalphax (May 22, 2008)

true, you could do my homework perhaps ^^

the next person never gave a f*** about homework in school.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 23, 2008)

False. I care...and in a structured environment I excel, but being in this self paced class is giving me so many opportunities to exercise my inner-slacker...

The next person is studious and does their work without being told.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 23, 2008)

False

next have play all rpg for ds


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 23, 2008)

False. I only played one.

The next person spends too much time combing their pets and furniture for vermin.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 24, 2008)

false never had one
next person ever had a car accident


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

True,the roads were icy this winter my dad was going 40 until he lost control and went off road hit a tree.There were minor injuries.
The next person is human.


----------



## Narin (May 24, 2008)

False, I'm a Moogle, kupo!

The next person wants to have my moogle babies


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

True I am hungry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next person will click on the link in the sig,and check out some amazing rom hacks.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 24, 2008)

False. I'm on the PC *ONLY *to play the Juick_Mokro's games, and write my brother an email and send him a couple of pictures.

The next person has their settings so that they dont see sigs and/or Avatars on this forum.


----------



## DarkAura (May 24, 2008)

False.  I like pictures.

The next person has a a nice watch.


----------



## Dingler (May 24, 2008)

False

The next person owns Wii Fit, or is going to buy it in near future


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

False, there is a gym down the road.
The next person is evil.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 24, 2008)

False. I'm pretty normal. I have my ups and downs.

The next person has a chip on their shoulder that they never really discuss but cant really let go of either.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 25, 2008)

hmmm false
next person doesnt have hair


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

False. I've got 10-14 inches of hair on my head.

The next person plays or played little league and loves/loved it.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 25, 2008)

false
next person doesnt have msn


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

True. I dont use any IM but I used to use skype some.

The next person has lost a beloved pet at some point in their life.


----------



## silverspoon (May 25, 2008)

.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 25, 2008)

True. Heck, I can't even see the screen clearly.

The next person has only logged in just to be able to play this game.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

False. I came to play this, Curopt a wish, *AND* to see if I can identify the snapshot of the screen in the "Name the Game er...Game" So there.


The next person has no idea what "euphoria" is without looking it up.


----------



## Mars (May 25, 2008)

False. The next person is British.


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

False
The next person finds moogles sexually attractive ;p


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> False
> The next person finds moogles sexually attractive ;p


True I am a moogle molester.....wait I never said that FALSE!!
hehe Im lying guys you know that I would never molest...hahe....a moogle.

The next person has played a hacked version of Super Mario World,and if not click the sig.Too check out some great hacks.

Oh,and just for the record I am not a Moogle Molester.


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

true

the next person likes lycheejuice


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

False, but I'm very interested in getting my hands on some.

The next person picks their nose and tastes what they find if they think they're alone


----------



## ubersk8kid (May 26, 2008)

false, i flick it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (lol, picking is gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
the next person has more then 1,000 posts


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 26, 2008)

flase
the next person is older than me


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 26, 2008)

Tralse???????????

The next person lives in Canada.


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 26, 2008)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next persons favorite color is turquoise.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

False. My favorite color is purple.

The next person is allergic to dogs.


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

False. I love dogs, well, I love animals in general. Especially fluffy, soft furred ones.

The next person is allergic to moogles


----------



## Switchy (May 26, 2008)

False.

The next person failed to sneeze today.


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

false, everytime i look into bright light (e.g. the sun) i have to sneeze.

the next person is on the best way to become a millionaire some day.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 26, 2008)

Inshallah
next person doesnt know what i just said


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

False. Alhamdulilah I understood exactly what my Muslim(?) brother just said and I send my heartfelt Salaams to him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person didn't know I was Muslim.


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

False, I knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes when it rains.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

True, doesn't every gardener/farmer?

The next person has fewer than 2 posts a day.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 27, 2008)

False I post 14 times a day.
The next person is ???


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

False. I'm a girl

The next person didn't see this post before I edited.


----------



## WildWon (May 27, 2008)

True!

The next person wishes i would have edited this post in some way.

Edit: *sigh* not so witty, eh?


----------



## xalphax (May 27, 2008)

false

the next person has bricked some device before.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2008)

False

The next person collects gum from bus seats as a hobby.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

False, thats 110% revolting! :bleck!:

The next person will have made a witty remark on the forums today and link to that post to prove it.


----------



## WildWon (May 27, 2008)

False...



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person wishes i would have edited this post in some way.
> 
> Edit: *sigh* not so witty, eh?




The next person realizes its not so much a link i just posted, but more of a quote from a few replies up


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

True, I think I _do _see a similarity to a "quote" in your post, vs. a link. *hmm, Family-Guy sytle 'squinty eyes* ...

The next person is/was a teen parent.


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

False, I'm 22 and have no kids, I do want kids at one point, just now now.

The next person has children or wants children.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

False. I think I'd be a good parent, but I dont think I want a child to be a mandatory and permanent responsibility for shaping the lives of young humans...little people...its a ton of work...

The next person watches Lifetime but wont admit it.


----------



## Gman 101 (May 28, 2008)

False. What's lifetime?

The next person secretly owns a PSP.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

False. Nintendo through and through.

The next person is a liar


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

False, I always lie.

The next person knows the secret to happiness...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But its a closely guarded secret--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'd have to kill you _all _if I revealed it hear...

The next person cant decide if Trolley Dave defeated an oxymoron with his last "False" statement or not.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 28, 2008)

True
next person is a boy without hands


----------



## xalphax (May 28, 2008)

false

the next person is active on more than 10 forums.


----------



## Narin (May 28, 2008)

False, GBATemp all the way baby!

The next person is in a relationship with a moogle


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

False, I pimp moogles out...

The next person enjoys eating "longpig"


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

False.  Never heard of it.

The next person is over 25 and avidly collects My Little Pony Plushies...dont be shy.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 1, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person thinks he is sexy


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 1, 2008)

False! ... True sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person lieks mudkipz.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

False, they don't deep fry properly...

The next person has at some point in his life tried to topple the local government...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 1, 2008)

False, I'm far too lazy...

The next person has a "a" in their username


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

True. You'll find and "a" located just 7 characters down in my username.

The next person is left handed.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jun 1, 2008)

false, the next person likes Arby 'n the Chief.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2008)

False. The next person has a life.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

False. I died 18 years ago--or was that my birth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?....


The next person likes American Idol.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

soooo FALSE, i HATE IT!

the next person is sometimes confused with the fast progress in the it sector.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2008)

False. The next person is a guy.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 2, 2008)

False, I'm actually a 17 year old girl.

Next person has AIDS.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 2, 2008)

False... or is that just what i tell the girls... =/
The next person is a cronic pothead that needs the kind of help that Intervention on A&E can offer.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

False. Never done drugs a day in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, nor do I know what A&E is....I'm tempted to say its a channel on TV.

The next person lives with their parents and is over 17.



(Remember kiddies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Drugs are bad...unless you _*want *_t to become a manufactured chemically dependent slave!)


----------



## Gangsta_L (Jun 2, 2008)

Almost true, but I ain't 18 yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So false.

Next person hates hardcore.


----------



## vivienne (Jun 2, 2008)

Ture! 
next person only have one girlfriend.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

true

the next person wants to go to vegas.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

False,  I've been when I was little and my main memory is of a neon green dome and a fat guy in a vest telling me to get the hell out.

The next person has more than one pet, or else they used to have a lot of pets and miss their presence.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

True , currently i own a kitten , two turtles and a bunch of fishes xD

the next person is bald


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

False, but many people suspect that I am just because they cant see my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person came here via the link in my signature!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

False 

The next person is evil


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

False. But I personally know Raistlin Majere of Krynn--would you like to meet him?

The next person is an American. But not North American


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 2, 2008)

False!

The person below me thinks Harry Potter sucks.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 3, 2008)

I wouldn't say as far as "Sucks" if I had to grade it, it'd get a "C-" simply because I think its average.


The next person will post the link to a Harry Potter "basher" or "Anti" site. (Cause I've never been able to find one.)


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 3, 2008)

False
next person has visited my other 2 games


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 4, 2008)

True

the next person has over 2000 tracks scrobbled on thier last.fm profile.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 4, 2008)

False? I dont know what an FM profile is...and I dont think I have one either....


The next person knows, without researching it, what a Moogle is, and what it's tagline is.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 5, 2008)

False
next person will tel me what a moogle is


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

False I am too lazy.
The next person likes lost winds.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> False I am too lazy.
> The next person likes lost winds.



False, but they are better than trapped winds.

The next person score less than 500 on their SATs.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 5, 2008)

false

the next person knows why


----------



## Narin (Jun 5, 2008)

False, we're you drunk or something?

The next person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

false, I don't really know you

the next person should be asleep but is being a typical geek and staying up late (it's just past 2AM here)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 6, 2008)

True. Actually, I only woke up at around 12 am as I spent most of my day watching old people


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 6, 2008)

False, 

The next person likes to eat rabbits.


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

False, Rabbit has to much of a gamey taste for my liking.

The next person is in love,


----------



## Volvagia356 (Jun 7, 2008)

False.
The next person has a LightScribe disc burner.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 7, 2008)

False. I dont know what brand that thing is, but its not been used in ages.

The next person likes "boxed" meals--like Pastaroni, Easy Mac, and other stuff--more than home cooked, fresh made food.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jun 7, 2008)

False, first of all i usually can't have those pre-cooked meals because most contain milk, second of all home cooked meals always beat pre-cooked meals.

The next person is not allergic to dairy.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 7, 2008)

True!

I was *very *allergic when I was young to about 80% of the processed foods and drinks found in stores but we ate a lot healthier back then so it wasn't a problem. When I went out of the country and had my stomach torn to shreds by some of the foods found in foreign countries, then I sort of became tolerant of many things that had made me sick before. The 90% immunity to processed food lasted me about 4 years, then I began to get sick again.

The next person is allergic to dogs or cats.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 7, 2008)

False.

Jack Thomson has kids


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

....What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

The next person has a younger sibling that they cant stand.


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

True, my younger sister.

The next person is an only child


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2008)

false

the next person never visited another country.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

False.

The next person is sitting in the living room while reading this post.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 9, 2008)

True.

The next person is playing SSBB


----------



## xalphax (Jun 9, 2008)

false

the next person owned an atari.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends on what you mean--if you mean simply an Atari Console, then True--I have an Atari Jaguar.

The next person didn't know what an Atari Jaguar was until recently.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2008)

False, I want one just for Tempest 2000 and AvP.

The next person knows who my avatar is.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

False. No clue.


The next person cant decide if my avatar is a teddy bear or some sort of "mon" from an overused japanese cartoon series.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 10, 2008)

false, i know that you want me to fear that gremlin but i find them cute.

the next person likes classical music.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

True, I do like it well it enough, though I don't favor any one composer over the other.

The next person is descendant from Theodor S. Geisel and will sell me a manuscript of one of his unpublished works.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 12, 2008)

False.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will not like Final Fantasy on DS..


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

false 

the next person doesnt know the oblongs


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

False. I know of them, though I hadn't thought about/seen them in probably almost 2 years. How I remembered them when I read your post is actually odd to me...

The next person openly/see's nothing wrong with sharing their food with their pet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

True.  If the pet wants it and you can spare it the pet should have it, it's part of the family!

The next person was one of the ones who tried to steal the olympic torch.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 12, 2008)

True, but thats a lie. So, false.

The next person was honestly thinking Hillary Clinton was going to take the presidency in the USA this year. *chuckle*


----------



## xalphax (Jun 12, 2008)

false, lol.

the next person wants anarchy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

True, but only when humans have become enlightened enough to be able to handle it.

The next person is secretly laughing at another member of GBATemp right now.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 13, 2008)

True. I'm laughing at the noobs.

The next person is 15 years old.


----------



## Narin (Jun 13, 2008)

False
The next person wants to play with my kupo nuts!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

False. But if you were to make them into cookies...

The next person wants to test an IM on DS homebrew client and is looking for someone to help them.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 13, 2008)

false
kupokupo


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Chocobo.

The next person just got off the phone.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 13, 2008)

True! The next person is German.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

False,

The next person hates iPhone.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

False. Quite indifferent actually lol.

The next person is curious as to what i look like in real life.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

False. Never thought about it before, but I think that if given a choice I prefer _*not *_to know, absolutely no offense intended.

The next person owns an R4 flashcard and loves it so much, they haven't gotten a new Flash Cart.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

False,

the next person wants an ice-cream.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

True
next person wants a girl


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

True

The next person haves the M3sakura flashcard !


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

True/false(got m3 Real, same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





),

the next persons life is fucked up.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

False. My life sucks, and I'm rather disgruntled and overwhelmed but I wouldn't go that far...

The next person knows when Hankchill will receive his package from the last give away, he's a little disappointed thinks I...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 15, 2008)

False, although I wish him luck.

The next person has an Arby's card with an infinite spending limit on it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

True. Learn about it in 2058. 

I LUV my time machine

Next peson has Pokemon Silver


----------



## Narin (Jun 15, 2008)

False

The next person uses the cheat database I maintain


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

True!

The next person is a liar and will lie about his/her next statement!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 15, 2008)

Talse.

The next person is interesting.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 15, 2008)

Tralse.

The next person is supporting the bill C-61 law in canada.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

False.

The next person is strangely attracted to goats moogles.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 15, 2008)

false

the next person believes in at least one conspiracy theory


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

True. I just know that the govt. is watching me and that there IS a portal to an alternate world hidden behind the moon!

The next person likes Moogle burgers.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

False,
the next person knows the meaning of "Kangaroo" in Aborigines language.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False. (45 seconds on Google and I still failed) I cant help but feel its got something to do with 2-headed or food though.

The next person will give away 20$ at random today, just to be kind.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False,

The next person haves the original ''taiko no tatsujin 2 for ds''


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False.

The next person has a special edition handheld.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

False, never had any special editions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. By the way, Kangaroo means "I dont know".

The next person cant swim.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

Tralse. I sort of can...and I sort of can't.

The next person loves playing these games so much that he/she even advertises it in his/her sig.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is hungry.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

True, (psychic!!!!),

the next person wants to eat gizmo_gal


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

True. *hears stomach grumble*

The next person will gladly give me some food to save gizmo_gal from getting eaten.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

True! True! nothings ever been truer! *Hands over sevaral platters piled high with tasty food*

The next person will help smuggle me out of the country...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False,

The next person spend 6 hours for his exame


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 15, 2008)

Fuck no 

the next person has to go to the bathroom


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

False.

The next person has not played this game before but guesses from the posts what the mechanics of the game are and starts to play.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

False,

The next person smokes weed.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is playing Fifa 08 right now


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False. Dont like sports video games.


The next person will come to my place and make this group of brats behave.

Address is
4319 Sesame Street
HELP Sesame Street


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

False.  I'm way too busy terrorizing Mr Rogers Neighborhood.

The next person hides from the pizza delivery guy just to see they can get free pizzas.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False...does that even make sense?

The next person has seen National Treasure 2 and liked it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

True, it's wasn't that bad at all.

The next person knows all about the pizza delivery half an hour or less or your pizza is free rule.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False 

The next person lives in the United States or Canada


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

True

The next person wonders when this game would end.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD

The next person speaks Japanese.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False. But I worry that it might end soon.

The next person now understands what TrolleyDave with his original pizza remark meant.

Edit: Too slow.
False, but I want to learn.

The next person will read the statement I made before the edit and answer.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person haves a Samsung GSM


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False.

the next person is trilingual


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person haves A psp


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False. but if the emulation is as grand as I hear, I might pick up a used one in a few months time.

The next person has got an Old DS that they dont use anymore...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

True, i have an okd but now a Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes me xD


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

False.

The next person is doing something he/she shouldn't be doing.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False 

The next person wants a Ipod .


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

False. Too expensive for me.

The next person is unable to post because he/she can't think of a next statement to say.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL (again)

The next person is lazy today 
(I'm away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

True. I should be washing dishes at this very moment.

The next person doesn't have chores imposed anymore as they live alone/are the head of their household.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

False

The next person is playing a game


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

True. Unless you dont count this thread as a game.

The next person knows what Tru Calling is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

True.  Eliza Dushku is hoooooot!

The next person is the keeper of the great secret of society.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

False, I wish I was =P,

the next person likes Avatar - the last airbender.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

TRUE!!! PM to discuss it one and all!!! OMG I LOVE THAT SHOWWW *goes into a Foaming Mouth Guy frenzy*


The next person likes Moogles more than Chocobos.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2008)

False,

The next person lives in West-Europe

Edit, too late.
False,

The next person ^^


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

False. Try the edge of the ocean.

The next person wants a hug.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 15, 2008)

true

the next person will hug me.


----------



## Gore (Jun 15, 2008)

Wha? False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm a little late, but last page Trolley meant hiding from the delivery man until it's been 30 minutes for free pizza
Cause of the whole "We deliver in 30 minutes or it's free" deal some places have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or similar ones.
yeah.. i'm a little late. just wanted to say it.

okay, next person.. is an R4 enthusiast


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

False,

the next person is currently appearing offline on msn.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

true,

the next person has an m3real


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

False.

The next person wants to see boobies in the post following theirs.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2008)

True

The next person is not me


----------



## warbird (Jun 16, 2008)

false. I'll visit porn sites when I want to see boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or ill get my gf to send me a pic (long distance sucks :/)

Next person ows all 3 next gen consoles.

edit: damnit!... Ok, true, I'm not you
Next person ows all 3 next gen consoles.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

false

the next person has boobies

EDIT: shit too late


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

...Tralse?

The next person realizes the mistake that littlestevie made but doesn't know how to answer any better than me.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

True (and i posted it)

the next poster knows what im on about


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

False,(btw no boobies o.o?),

the next person has no boobies.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

true,

the next person likes coffee


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

False , Hot chocolate ftw

the next person is a liar


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Random Liar Kid said:
			
		

> THATS NOT TRUE!!!!




This is a bit of an oxymoron, eh?

The next person is amused by what I did just now in this post, and they didn't see this post before the edit.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

false..... but that would make me a lier so true, but that would mean its false (but because i was way too late with my answer so true)


the next person is as lost as i am with my answer


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False. I love riddles and have studied the answers to some of the more complex ones...so I've worked this incident out already.


The next person cooked themselves breakfast from scratch--Scratch meaning not gotten out of a box, and not bought from a fast food cafe.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

True,

the next person thinks gizmo_gal cant cook.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False. I think she's a wonderful cook!

The next person like Avatar:The Last Airbender/Legend of Aang and will PM me so we can discuss it in-depth.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

true (except i dont know how to pm)


the next person is a girl


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

False,

The next person likes Pogeymanz.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

False


the next person likes boobs


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

True,

the next person likes boobs more than me..


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

True,

the next person is playing with some boobies


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

wtf false o_o

the next person likes


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

WTF 0.o im going to say tralse to be safe.......

the next person knows what upperleft is on about


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person is sick


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

true

the next person knows what underbelly is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

True, it was one of my favourite series this year so far.

The next person believes The Patriot Act was te best thing to happen to the USA since the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

False

(wow someone outside of australia knows underbelly: the story of the melbourne underworld)

The next person knows how many people carl williams directly and indirectly killed


----------



## xalphax (Jun 16, 2008)

false 

the next person knows what enigma was/is.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False. I know what the word means, but I dont think you're asking about a simple definition...

The next person hates Disney Channel TV/TV Movies more than any other craptastic station on the TV right now.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

True

(carl williams is a serial killer)

the next person lives in australia


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

False, i'm from Ooosah!

The next person figured out my answer!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False. The next person thinks WildWons avatar is sitting on a toilet.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

true,

the next person thinks im a dickhead


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

True,

the next person thinks I am not...


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

false.


the next person is gay


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False.

The next person likes Boyce Avenue


----------



## xalphax (Jun 16, 2008)

idk, false?

the next person doesnt know Boyce Avenue either.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

True, never heard of 'em.

The next person can't wait (or has already enjoyed) to play LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT: wow, you snuck in there


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False. Who wants to play that junk?

The next person will click this link  and enjoy


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

true (but thanks to opera's stop scripts from operating checkbox i skipped the annoying boxes after 2)

the next person also clicked the link


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

False. Too many fears of 2girls1cup, goatse, rickrolls and meatspin to try ANY un-tagged link at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants me to pet them like a good kitty-cat. (...not like that... perv. I say that in the purest of meanings.)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False. I hate to be touched.

The next person is curious about the link I posted 2 posts ago and will click it.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

False.

The next person is moozxy


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Mooxzy said:
			
		

> True--how'd you know it'd be me?


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

False?

The next person is science


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

True

The next person is moozxy


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

True

The next person is xcalibur


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

False.

The next person is Gizmo_Gal.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False. I'm an impostor.

The next person knows why amptor's name is in a different color.


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

True

The next person is science


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

True 

The next person is moozxy


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

True.

I'm also Your father...search your feelings, you know it to be true!

The next person likes Boyce Avenue...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

False.

The next person agrees there is a major feeling of Deja Vu in this forum right now (with special thanks to Moozxy and Science) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

False

Science is the next person


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

True.

Person next moozxy is


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

True

the next person has the username 'science'


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

VERY TRUE 200%

moozxymoozxymoozxymoozxymoozxy


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

False

sciencesciencesciencesciencesciencescience


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

You falsifying liar!!!

Seriously, whats with you and Mooxzy today? So vain, the both of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

Nothing! That crazy science is just being gay again because I wouldn't buy him a dress. Isn't that the gayest thing you have ever heard?

The next person thinks that thats the gayest thing they have ever heard


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Uhh...sure, why not. Gay has more than one meaning...

The next person wants a person to come in here with a combo breaker that ISNT Gizmo_gal, Mooxzy or Science...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

Psh who'd want that?

the only reason moozxy won't buy me the dress is because it looks better on me than him her!
FACT


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Lol, the next person cant decide what to say about this foolishness...Personally I think we may need JERRY SPRINGAH!!!!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

False.

Ooohhh, i get it Moozxy and Sci have done some "internet acid dropping" and are tripping mad balls right now!

The next person agrees with me.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey how come you shortened my name but not moozxy's? Am I not good enough for you to type my whole name out?? HUH?


----------



## bahamuta (Jun 16, 2008)

C-c-c-c-combo breaker.


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL I am more important than science!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

Psh at least my name is pronounceable!!!
moozxy?? wtf..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

oH, You know what, I had been saying MooX-zee. Now I realize that even my spelling was off.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

-

The next person speak french?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

False, Je ne parle pas francais.

the next person is lying.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

True.

Mooience will reply to this.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 16, 2008)

moozxy is not gay... just a woman in a mans body..lies?

The next person is a chronic master debater.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False.

The next person likes family guy.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person likes DS-scene


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

True.

The next person owns a Sega Saturn.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes i have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person Likes me LOL


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Uh...true? I dont know any reason NOT to like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has an Atari Jaguar.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Uh...true? I dont know any reason NOT to like you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha LOL


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

The next person thinks Kevii does, indeed have an Atari Jaguar--that perhaps he's to embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> The next person thinks Kevii does, indeed have an Atari Jaguar--that perhaps he's to embarrassed to admit it.


-- nothing -- i say nothing


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll take it that I was right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then. Gizmo_gal 1 Keviii94 a big fat 0!!!

The next person wishes dbush would quite lurking on this thread and contribute already!!!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2008)

F*t*A*r*L*u*S*e*E

The next person is sexy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

True, I am!

The next person has been to Burlington, Ontario.


----------



## Narin (Jun 16, 2008)

True, Canada rocks

The next person likes Canada


----------



## moozxy (Jun 16, 2008)

I live in Canada and I love it! So, true!

the next person stole the cookie from the cookie jar


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person lieks m00glez


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

False!

...


...


...


...


Okay, okay, I love Moogles! *grabs the nearest flying Moogle into a big hug* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who doesn't? they are soft and gentle, kind, brave and intelligent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They make great friends and are wonderful listeners (plus they get on well with Gremlins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

... ?

The next person is from Europe


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

False. The next person is allergic to some variety of tree nut.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2008)

False, I've got an allergy to onions.

The next person once tried storming the beaches of Los Angeles.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

False. I dont know what "storming" is and I've never been to the L.A. beaches.

The next person can swim very well.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

True.

The next person is not not not not an animal.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

False (humans are animals too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


the next person just woke up


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

False,

The next person Likes Naruto EX2


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 17, 2008)

False, the next person has a wii?


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2008)

true, but bricked.

next person wants a psp.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 17, 2008)

false
the next person has a R4


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person has what he has


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

False. I'm a girl and therefore a "she"

The next person likes Club House Games and Trauma Center--the DS games--more than they like Ramen Noodles and Fried Fish--the foods.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for smelling.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Oooo false. I enjoy the Ramen and Clubhouse games, but i'm not a fan of Trauma Center or fried fish.

The next person would fight me. Fisticuffs baby! Bare-handed boxing. In a video game. Cause i'm a pussy. But i'd mash buttons till you bleed. But yea, the next person would do that.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2008)

true! lets get going, you'll regret this i tell ya.... *warms up*

the next person wants to see the fight


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

False. I'm a lover not a fighter...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

False, never been in a real fight. Almost 30 (wow... thats fucked up to say.) and never taken a punch. Again, I'm a calm mother fucker, i'm quick on my feet (and in my thinking) and can talk myself out of shit.  Then again, I don't think there's anyone out there that i've ever pissed off enough to punch me. 

The next person wants to be the first person to haul off and punch me, just to be my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

(ps as for "i'm a lover not a fighter." all i can think of now is Red Vs Blue. "I'm a lover, not a fighter!" "Thats what you ALWAYS say!" "Well, what can i say? I'm a lover, not a thinker."  Ahhh, God bless those Rooster Teeth boys.)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

False. Why wreck a perfectly good record? Its commendable you've never been violent or reduced to violent behaviour...

The next person has been to jail.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

False.


The next person has gotten out-of-school suspension.



			
				littlestevie said:
			
		

> False (humans are animals too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned. I said "not" four times, which means that you could shorten my sentence down to "The next person is an animal." And then you go and say "false" and contradict yourself.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

true

the next person is a girl

(Gizmo_gal: have u seen real fights in schools here in australia, they dont end till someone has a broken jaw or broken ribs)


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Tru...wait... *checks* false.

The next person thinks i look like my avatar.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

true....


the next person is not tired 

(sorry its almost 4am im tired lol)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

False. *yawn* I could use a nap...

Also, never seen an Aussie fight, but I dont really go looking for fights either...they used to just sort of find me, if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has memorized all the BBC codes for the smileys on this site.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

False, like 5 of them i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person likes to types w/CAPS


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2008)

false

the next person knows 2 languages.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Tralse. I speak 2 (English and an african dialect) but I know parts of 3 others. (Spanish, ASL, and Arabic)

The next person loves to study language.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Tralse. I speak 2 (English and an african dialect) but I know parts of 3 others. (Spanish, ASL, and Arabic)
> 
> The next person loves to study language.



Ironically, i do! I *JUST* started learning some extra Italian at my bar job. Got to know a guy thats a couple years older than myself, he's east coast italian, and (my last name is VERY italian, but i have NO knowledge of the italian language other than "Grazie/Prego") any time i pass him, or whatever, he teaches me small phrases! I'm very excited to learn more of my heritage and, someday pass it on to my chill'uns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person fears the reaper. (you really shouldn't. the song commands that you not!)


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 18, 2008)

True .. i also freak out when i see a bee near me ..im a coward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao

the next person has played Soul Bubbles


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2008)

True! Just played about 7 minutes last night. It could be a lot of fun! Need some more time for it (hopefully tonight).

The next person has just woken up.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 18, 2008)

false

the next person is bored.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 18, 2008)

True 

the next person


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2008)

False, i've never castrated a Snes.

The next person likes to dance when no one is watching.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

False. I dont like to dance at all, though I've done it a few times.

The next person likes to collect old gaming systems.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

True, nes and super famicom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person likes Biologie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maths


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

False. I HATE Math. Well, know I hate the higher maths, like Algebra and beyond, regular mathematics are okay. Oh and Biology can be alright also.

The next person...loves  animals and often cares for lost/sick/baby animals.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

True love animals and care then but no baby animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person cames from USA


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Tralse. Technically, yes. and I claim N. America as my Nation, I call myself an American--and I am, *but *my ancestors were beaten, drug to the filthy hulls of ships and brought here in chains--torn away from their families, often mutilated and kept as slaves for centuries--if they'd had a say I'd have been born in Africa, I'm sure.

The next person has a tatoo on on the lower half of their body that isn't artistic, but sentimental.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

falseness. the next person has a picture of someone within 2 feet of where they are standing right nao.


----------



## Japan__ (Jun 18, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person is lazy today 

ps: i'm keviii94 with a new account


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

False. I'm pumped and ready for all sorts of stuff.

The next person cant figure out why Keviii94 made a new account.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because i i did know how to set my country to Japanese (i'm now in Japan )

The next person can 1 sentence in japanese


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

true....

the next person has an avatar with a wierd hat.

EDIT: oh wait... can it be a sentence fragment?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

false

The next person likes my desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=912...p;#entry1217555

*Posts merged*



			
				pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> true....
> 
> the next person has an avatar with a wierd hat.
> 
> EDIT: oh wait... can it be a sentence fragment?


yeah


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

False. The glare really ruins it. Next time, use Screen cap to take a picture internally and then use copy and paste in a folder to save it and then upload that picture.

The next person knows what a codec is without researching it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> False. The glare really ruins it. Next time, use Screen cap to take a picture internally and then use copy and paste in a folder to save it and then upload that picture.
> 
> The next person knows what a codec is without researching it.


how to do it doesn't works by me :s


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Theres supposed to be a button on every standard keyboard nowadays, that says "Screen Cap" or else "PrtScr" which means, "print screen".

But I've no idea what sort of keyboard your using and if it varies by region...

The next person is biracial and a stronger person for it.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 18, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Theres supposed to be a button on every standard keyboard nowadays, that says "Screen Cap" or else "PrtScr" which means, "print screen".
> 
> But I've no idea what sort of keyboard your using and if it varies by region...
> 
> The next person is biracial and a stronger person for it.



False (im English lol no other mix)

the next person is wanting to go to bed


----------



## xalphax (Jun 18, 2008)

true

the next person just woke up.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 18, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person just woke up.



false (it may be 550am but im only just getting in bed)


the next person likes cookies


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

...They're ok, so Tralse.

The next person wishes more people would help out in the "Most Replies" topic so we can get it on up to 20,000 posts with in this century...


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 19, 2008)

false (whats the 'Most Replies Thread' lmao)

The next person needs to do the dishes


----------



## xalphax (Jun 19, 2008)

false

the next person knows my secret


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

False .. im not interested too 
the next person lieks berry cocktail


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 19, 2008)

tRUE \\\\\\\352623#@$%@!#354445TGPLKMJSFDV-092

THE NEXT PERSON IS ?? ??


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

...False? Hopefully, I just misunderstood that last statement...

The next person likes Mango.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 20, 2008)

Tralse? not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, his last statement says 'anything' 

the next person lieks mudkipz


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 21, 2008)

false, I hate water Pokemon fire ftw!

the next person has got to much time on hands


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 21, 2008)

True, I have holidays now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person have/had original GameBoy


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 21, 2008)

false i was to young to get one 

the next person cant decrypt this 63 6f 6e 67 72 61 74 73 20 79 6f 75 20 64 65 63 72 79 70 74 65 64 20 74 68 69 73 20


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 21, 2008)

Tralse.  I am too lazy to do it.

The next person don't like tea.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

True i prefer coffee....

the next person used to hide things in binary when they were at school


----------



## Foie (Jun 21, 2008)

False.  I'm not *that* much of a nerd.  
The next person loves banana cream pie.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 21, 2008)

False. I can live without it. infact, I prefer too.

The next person thinks that if in a match, Wolverine (from X-men) would wipe the floor with SpiderMan.


----------



## Foie (Jun 21, 2008)

False.  Wolverine's baby claws are no match for the awesomeness of Spiderman.

The next poster hasn't bought a DS game for over a year.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

False, i own all the original carts for the roms on my flash cart

the next person thinks im lying and im a filthy pirate


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 21, 2008)

True
The next person don't like Nintendo


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

False (love nintendo things)

(and u wer a little right lol, i just realised caslevania POR is on my flash cart and i dont own it yet)

The Next person experiences slowdowns with the game i just mentioned on their flash cart


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

False

The next person agrees with my opinion that Aria of Sorrow is one of the best Castlevania games.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

False. I haven't played any of the Castlevania games.

The next person does not like being called names.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

Tralse..... depends what sort of names

The next person has an opinion about gay marriage


----------



## Trolly (Jun 22, 2008)

True (hehe, I don't have to say what though)

The next person secretly loves me


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

FAAAAALSEEEE

The next person do not have laptop


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 22, 2008)

False... i have ONLY a laptop

the next person has seen fat pizza movie


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

False
The next person have 3.3 firmware


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 22, 2008)

False dont have a wii

the next person has flashmev8


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 22, 2008)

false 

the next person thinks mtv sold out


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 22, 2008)

false MTV were shit to start with

Next person hates Channel VH1


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

True. I hate 95% of TV but VH1 gets honorable mention of hated TV stations.

The next person gets motion sickness.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 22, 2008)

true

the next person gets withdrawls from internet


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

False.

The next person wishes that people would start spelling the word the correctly again.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

True. It'd be great if people used proper spelling. Or at least tried phonetically.

The next person is an only child.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

True
Next person don't have avatar


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

True. I dont have Avatar. I have an avatar to represent me on this site.

The next person speaks 2 languages fluently.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

True. Polish and english.

Next person don't played Virtual Boy (in real-not an emu)


----------



## Trolly (Jun 22, 2008)

True. I think everyone don't played Virtual Boy (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to be fair lol.

The next person had an affair with Tony Blair!


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

What? No, false


And I have played original Virtual Boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's...interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Next person have youtube account


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

True, but I only created it so I could insult someone in a comment.

The next person knows there's gonna be a Borstal breakout.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 22, 2008)

false

the next person is listening to manson


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

False. What/Who is Manson?

The next person lives with their grandparents.


----------



## Narin (Jun 23, 2008)

False

The next person thinks Moogle tastes like chicken.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

True.

The next person thinks Chrono Trigger rulez!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

False. Its good, really good, but not the ultimate best RPG I've ever played--Big Sky Trooper was a funner SNES RPG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The next person is going to look up Big Sky Trooper if they dont know what it is already and be outraged that I'd say it trumps Chrono Trigger on the Fun Meter  of SNES RPGs.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

True.

It looks is really crappy.Is it suppose to be a game?

The next person isn't gizmo_gal,and agrees with me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

True. I'm her evil twin from the 2nd dimension!

the next person is using Vista.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 23, 2008)

true 



the next person hates people who skateboard

if you do your on my list of badness


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 23, 2008)

false, why I would?


The next person joined in 2007.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

False, end of '06

the next person is a douche


----------



## xalphax (Jun 23, 2008)

false.... i hope

the next person still thinks i am ;_;


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

True.

The next person has unrequited feelings for xalphax. :3


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

True.

The next person loves Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

false, never played it.


The next person will say "false"


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

True!

The nest person has their passwords memorized in the browser so that they dont have to remember it.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 24, 2008)

False

The next person has an insatiable obsession with anime.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I like anime. I'm not obsessed with it.

The next person is really smart. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I'm able to think, and I have common sense, but "Really Smart" is kinda pushing it I think....


The next person likes to be loud and be noticed.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I hate the noise.

The next person has an inferiority complex. :'(


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Uh...False...True? How bout we settle for Tralse?

The next person likes to be responsible.


----------



## science (Jun 24, 2008)

True

The next person has more than 5 hand held gaming systems


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

The next person does not watch Stargate SG-1/Atlantis.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

True

The next person isn't eating a cupcake atm.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

True. Dont really care for them but I do eat them on occasion.

The next person has a Virtual Boy and still plays it.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 24, 2008)

false



			
				Mewgia said:
			
		

> The next person will say "false"
> 
> 
> QUOTE(gizmo_gal @ Jun 23 2008, 08:00 PM) True!



>:]

the next person will figure out what is wrong with the above posts.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

the next person is eating while reading this but thinking about some chore that they should be doing instead of being online.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

Tralse.... im drinking beer not eating but i am thinking what needs to be done instead of being online 
*cough*dishes*cough*

the next person likes beer


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

does malt beer count? then true.

the next person likes ginger ale.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

true (as long as its my granmothers secret recipe ginger beer {same thing isnt it})

the next person is male


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I'm a girl...or atleast, thats what I thought....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a pet bird in their house but isn't the animals owner.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

False... was true about 2 months ago.....

the next person should be sleeping


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

The next person is really old!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

False im 19 years young..

the next person thinks 6 security patches since SP1 was released means microsoft really suck at making good software


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Tralse. I don't really care much. XD But mostly because I didn't really notice.

The next person is homophobic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Nineteen is oooooooold. :3)


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2008)

false

the next person thinks every system after the 16bit era sucks.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 25, 2008)

False. I love N64, GameCube, Dreamcast and Wii

Next person have a flashcard on his/her DS/DSL/GBA


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

True.

The next person likes YuGiOh trading cards and collects them still if not plays it still.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

False, though I used to play/collect them, I no longer do.

The next person knows what OS-tans are and likes them!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

False. No clue.

The next person thinks the song _They're Coming To Take Me Away_ by Napoleon XIV is cool. :3


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

False, don't know it...

The next person likes anime...a lot!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

TRUE!!!! (I'm currently looking for a good site to stream Anime from if anyone knows of one. The two I used to visit no longer exist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

The next person would be a pirate even if they could afford to buy and store all the media that they currently pirate.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 4, 2008)

False. I'd buy, rip and dump the games myself for myself only for me thus essentially creating my own roms, but I wouldn't just get a flashcard to "Save money" because I'd like to collect also.

The next person thinks I double posted just to hear myself talk.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 4, 2008)

false, i think you are impatient though :-P

the next person is an avid video game collector.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 4, 2008)

True. Or, I would be. I've got alot of the older systems, but not nearly all of them and I dont have that many games for them yet. I'm working on that bit though.

The next person thinks that Harry Potter book series was absolutely brilliant, original, and well worth all the popularity that it got over its many years.


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 4, 2008)

False.

I only read them to see is voldermot a woman...

Next person loves /b/


----------



## Apex (Jul 4, 2008)

False.

It's annoying anymore.

Next person is also addicted to FFTA2.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 4, 2008)

False just started playing GWG 


next person doesnt know what a GWG is


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 5, 2008)

False.
It means Gain Weight Guide.

Next person adores bonemonkey


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 5, 2008)

FALSE FALSE FALSE *FALSE **coughcough*

The next person want a facepalm smiley here


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

False.

The next person has taken a dose of medicine in the last 10 hrs and expects to take another within the next 8 hrs or sooner.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Sep 8, 2008)

False!
next person wants a ps3 so he hates wii!


----------



## Wynd (Sep 8, 2008)

TruLse.


Next person will say false.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Sep 8, 2008)

True!      (false)
next person is wynd


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

False

Next person has wind!


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

False.
The next person likes Men more then just friends.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 8, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person plays WoW all the time


----------



## webyugioh (Sep 8, 2008)

False,
The next person watches Code Geass too much.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

False
The next person has has 100 > post.


----------



## Wynd (Sep 8, 2008)

True  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NExt person is playing Viva Pinata for DS or X360


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

False.
The next person prefers Men over Women


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

False
Name of next person starts with A


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

True!!! Abangbanger. Er I mean False.

Next person is ENDscape


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

False

Next person dislikes pie


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

True
Next person is new to gbatemp.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

False, 

The next person will be p1ngpong.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 8, 2008)

False, strange isnt it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is in love with Urza..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

True

The next person enjoys eating Pizza and Pasta


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 8, 2008)

true 

the next person is member 123,159


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

True

The next person has been p0wned by p1ngpong before


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

Probably false

Nest person is being hunted by a Sandman.


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2008)

True, but im just to fast.

the next person will be from America.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

true

the next person is a girl


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

False
now the next person is a girl


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2008)

false... i hope.

the next person is a guy.


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

Reply hazy, try again.

Next person has pubes.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

TROO

next person doesnt


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

False
Next person will say false


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

true

next person has Windows 3.1 as their default OS


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2008)

false

the next person has a mac.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 9, 2008)

True..............But i don't use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that much

The next person uses linux


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 9, 2008)

No, I hate Linux..

The next person is a prostitute whose pimp is Bonemonkey


----------



## granville (Sep 9, 2008)

False. (I'm a virgin.)

I'm well liked here.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 9, 2008)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The person below me loves tater tots


----------



## papyrus (Sep 9, 2008)

false i dont even know wat tater tots is

the next person is a punk


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2008)

false

the next person is happy this thread is still alive.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

uhhh...true
the next person is an otamegane. Four eyed anime geek.


----------



## dice (Sep 22, 2008)

False?

Someone's created a dupe of this thread


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 22, 2008)

true 

dice locked the duplicate thread


----------



## javad (Sep 22, 2008)

TRUE

The next person likes sho minamimoto


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 22, 2008)

Hell yeah, but i freakin hate maths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is getting Megaman 9


----------



## lareak (Dec 11, 2008)

FALSE
yuck, megaman
too childich

The next person have a ndsl and loves it


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 11, 2008)

False. I have a Nintendo DS, but not a lite. I might have to upgrade if my DS keeps acting up though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

The next person knows what tater tots are.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 11, 2008)

false... i forgot :x

the next person will google tater tots


----------



## playallday (Dec 11, 2008)

False.

The next person will have a DSi.


----------



## Dark (Dec 12, 2008)

False the Ds/DSL/Dsi sucks

The next person is in love with a character in any ds game.


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

False

The next person to reply has no life. xD


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 12, 2008)

True, I'm still making payments, so it's not mine yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster has stolen something from a store.


----------



## Frog (Dec 12, 2008)

True but it was only gum and i didn't realize till i got home.

The next poster is a member on this forum.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2008)

true 

the next poster has danceed in the rain before


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2008)

true

the next poster has earrings


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2008)

false, me no likey.
what, really?!

the next poster failed an exam before


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 12, 2008)

False, though I have come close.

The next poster likes watching the clouds go by.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2008)

true

the next person likes salmon


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 12, 2008)

True, I like Salmon especially with a honey glaze

The next person likes Pokemon.


----------



## playallday (Dec 12, 2008)

False, who likes pokemonz?!?

Next person just got a 360 like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2008)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person has a wii


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

False

The next person want's an Ipod Touch.


----------



## Gerinych (Dec 13, 2008)

True because of my gaming addiction

The next poster owns a crappy computer.


----------



## playallday (Dec 13, 2008)

True, but I have others that are good.

The next poster is my biggest fan.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 13, 2008)

Not in the least.

The next user is neither American nor Canadian.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

True

Hates porn


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 13, 2008)

True, too addictive.


Next poster has seen me on the boards before.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 13, 2008)

Unless you spend a lot of time on the M3 Adapter forums, no.

The next player has at least 500 GB of total hard disk space.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 13, 2008)

False, I only have 120GB.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster doesn't want anything for christmas.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 13, 2008)

A television with three inputs that don't have the reliability of a biscuit raft would be nice, actually.

The next user doesn't believe in coffee.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

MIND READER O_O

Loves playing Doki Doki Majo Shinpan


----------



## Zamo (Dec 13, 2008)

False

The next user has all current gen consoles.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

False - I have Wii and DS, My Brother has PS3 and PSP

Will come up with custom member titles for me


----------



## Isaiah (Dec 13, 2008)

false (wtf is that meant to mean???)

the next poster is going to say either true or false


----------



## science (Dec 13, 2008)

nope

next person


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2008)

the next person likes metal music


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, I like Metal and most music in general except opera

Next person loves hot women


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 14, 2008)

TRUE!!!!

Next person lieks mudkipz


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 14, 2008)

True, lol.






The next poster found the above picture funny.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope, seen it before.

Next poster wants to b3 mai cuddel bunie.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

False.

Next poster doesn't know what "Nutella" is.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2008)

false

next person is back from the dead


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2008)

true
next poster knows where my left hand is.


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

True, stop groping JPH.

Next person wants to give me a pie.


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

True. But only if it's an "American Pie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person watches Smallville.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2008)

False.

Next person likes cookies.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 15, 2008)

Not anymore.  I'm trying to cut back.

The next user is a boss.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 15, 2008)

False, I'm THE Boss. lol

The next poster thinks this topic should get stickied.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

TRUE!!! Sorry for the double post, but a game this fun deserves to at least stay on the first page.

The next poster plays a guitar.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

false. i cant even play the recorder properly.
next poster watches anime


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

True, though I haven't watched any for a while.

The next poster is listens to Jack Johnson, like I do.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 16, 2008)

False, never heard of him.
v has an onyx dslite


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2008)

false

the next person is registered on more than 20 forums.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

False
The next person is a gbatemper.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 16, 2008)

Nooooo wayyyy??? True
The next person is a guest. Or just joined within a week.


----------



## Roxas Dusk (Dec 16, 2008)

False, I joined a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person Has a DSone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~RD~


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

False, I sold it to get a Lite.

The next poster likes rainy days.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2008)

sometimes, true

the next poster likes snow


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 16, 2008)

Never seen snow

Thinks witch touching > life


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

false

the next poster is a trickster!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 17, 2008)

False

Is xalphax


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

False

The next poster is a guy.


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

True.
The next poster is a girl.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 17, 2008)

False

Is wrong!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

true

V knows why!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 17, 2008)

false, who's v?

next person knows V


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

False, but i know ^

Next person likes candy


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

True



Next person likes Spaceships seperating.


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

True, love spaceships....
The next poster had a SNES.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

True, I loved that thing so much.

The next poster had a NES.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

false

the next poster did not like videogames till he found gbatemp


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 17, 2008)

false
the next poster will not lie.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 17, 2008)

False, I ate the sky.

The next poster has ordered or owns a copy of Tales of Hearts.


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 17, 2008)

False, don't know what it is...

The next poster hasn't smoked a full pack of ciggarrets...


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

true, nonsmoker

the next person smokes cigars


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 17, 2008)

false, only cigarretes...

the next user doesn't know how use photoshop...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

False, though I like paint.net more.

The next poster has a pet that isn't a cat or dog.


----------



## playallday (Dec 17, 2008)

False, I only have a dog.

The next poster has (or tried to) scammed someone in the last week.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

false

the next poster thinks i lied!


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 17, 2008)

true...

the next user thinks im a nooooooooooob....


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

True, I guess I do, but I a noob, too.

The next poster has a cool car.


----------



## playallday (Dec 17, 2008)

False, I hate cars.

Next poster thinks I need to be a staff here.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

False, meh.

The next poster is playallday.


----------



## playallday (Dec 17, 2008)

True, because I am.

The next poster has eaten in the last hour.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

true

the next person speaks 3 languages


----------



## playallday (Dec 17, 2008)

False, I can only speak one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

The next poster is on the phone.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

False, my phone is broken.

The next poster is going to eat chicken for dinner.


----------



## Dark (Dec 18, 2008)

False, having steak.

the next person is in love with him/her self


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 18, 2008)

False, I'm no narcicicicisisisisis'stics or w/e it is.

The guy below is a girl.


----------



## spiritos (Dec 18, 2008)

False. Am I guy and never want it to change.
the Next person never played Star Force on the nes (best shmup ever!).


----------



## Zamo (Dec 18, 2008)

False sadly, but I will now try it.

The next poster hates TWEWY.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

false, but i'm not going all crazy over it either

the next person is a total final fantasy fan


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 18, 2008)

FALSE. I HATE Final Fantasy.

Lieks mudkip!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 18, 2008)

False! Even though I love Pokemon and beaten every version expect for the first generation, I don't liek 'mudkips' 

Next poster had a dream about Obama shedding his skin to show he was schiff all along.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 18, 2008)

I loathe politics.

The next user has nothing better to do.


----------



## playallday (Dec 18, 2008)

True, I'm wasting my time here.

The next posting has played a game for over 200 hours in total.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

false (i think.... but maybe pokemon)

the next person thinks pokemon are real!


----------



## playallday (Dec 18, 2008)

False, but I think Toni does.

The next poster doesn't have internet at home.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 19, 2008)

False!

Loves AeroHex


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 20, 2008)

False

The next person is a zombie in disguise.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS!!

HAS BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2008)

True, it takes a person with half a skill to install a computer without no instructions whatsoever. Which leads to frustration, bawwing, and other censor cursing. 

The next person thinks some anime and reality can mix with a little hope called 'Endless Possibilities'


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

true, who wouldnt want to go to Soul Society when they die.


next person is over 50 years old.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 20, 2008)

Depends.  I use the Mayan calendar so I can't really say.

The next user writes the date in a way other than the rest of their country does it (for example, writing today's date as 20 December 2008 in America).


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

maybe? i write it as 20th December 2008
next person likes shouen anime/manga


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

Bumping this game


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

True, but I hate Naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has never played an Ace Attorney game.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

True
The next person is a catboy


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 19, 2011)

True - It doesn't interest me one bit.


Next person has odiferous nethers.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

False.

next person ate something related to a pumpkin.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

True, it tasted like protokun`s **********
Next person miss sausage head


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 19, 2011)

True. But not that bad. And anyone who says they don't is lying. EDIT the 2nd:And yes Narayan, I'm am saying you are a big fat liar pants on fire.

EDIT: Got ninja'd bout the nethers. False.

Next person likes short shorts.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

False.

The next person is sitting in front of a computer screen and also breathing and blinking manually.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

You.  Suck.  I hate you now, well, actually, it's still false, because I'm blinking automatically still.  I hateit when people bring up breathing.

The next person has never watched The Room.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

False, a tablet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The next person is


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next person is a troll.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 19, 2011)

False -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Next person doesn't know the chemical formula for Bi-Sulphate.


Edit: got ninja'd


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

True




The next person thinks that this is a image of a flying pony and not ** ****** ****


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 19, 2011)

False
----
The next person wubs me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 19, 2011)

False.


Next person likes chemistry.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next person hates Ikki Tousen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

False. Wait a minute..what?

The next person knows what C11H22O11 is.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 19, 2011)

True.

The next person will lie.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is next.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

True
The next person is a moderator and removes the flying pony and will incrase my warn level to 30%


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2011)

True
The next person is a monkat fanboy.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

True


next person is a girl. unless he's a boy.

EDIT: ninjaed but still true


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

True
Next person loves that i revived this topic


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2011)

False.
Next person sucked my d*ck cuz i look like jesus christ.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 19, 2011)

False. 
---
Next person is a moderator who thinks I'm wubbable


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2011)

False.
The next statement is false.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

True.

The next person can read this.

And also this.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 19, 2011)

True


Next person is Scarlett Johansson and would like to become my bride.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2011)

True.
Next person is a cool penis chest.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

True, but with cheese
Next person is a girl(if you say no you are a girlboy)


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

True, I am a guy in real life.

The next person isn't not a troll.


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

True!

the next person thinks I am a boy. xD


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next person knows the konami code


----------



## Ikki (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next person is loved by me.


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person loves tentacle hentai


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

False, I'm not into hentai.

The next person is my child.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next person made a post


----------



## Ikki (Jul 19, 2011)

True. But stop ninja'ing me T_T

the next person doesn't have a soul.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next person does the chicken dance!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

true 
the next person thinks he/she is a genius at a certain field !


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The Next person has never played Chrono Trigger


----------



## Ikki (Jul 19, 2011)

True

Next person doesn't know how to ride a bike.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next poster will post a poster


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person dont know to read from right to left


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next poster is my long lost evil twin.


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

true 
the next poster is not my antagonist !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next poster will post a pony


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

true (if you see my sig its a pony its just look like a piggy ......but its a pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
the next person like to sing in a full moon night !


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 19, 2011)

False. I never like to sing.

The next poster goes limp at the sight of air.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next poster is a pony


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

false 
the next poster loves the game ...............superman 64!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves E.T for the atari 2600


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

f...true (i didnt played it but from your post i can understand ..........it will sucks ,and im gonna try it )
the next poster dont know hot to play chess


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 19, 2011)

False.

The next person doesn't know how much wood a woodchuck would chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next poster has never played chess


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

false
the next poster never played dame !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next poster does not give a "dame"


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

true 
next poster has a black pony on the sig


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

False. I have invisible text, though.

The next person is not a mod.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

False

The next person is not p1ngy


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next poster has a big appetite !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

'd, but also true.

The next person knows the chemical formula for ammonium acetate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next person like explosions


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

hell true
the next poster like mushrooms !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next person likes the taste of poisonous mushrooms


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

true 
the next person like sushi


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell yes. True.

Next person likes chicken curry.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

True

The next person likes cat curry


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

false 
the next poster  say true when it like to say false and say false when it like to say true 
...........and its a n00b


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Declined

The next person does not cheat like i did


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Ninja'd again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But false.

Next person is the next person.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person dont know what a paradox is !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next poster always lies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person isn't the next person.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

True, I'm the current person.

Next person sometimes dreams of cheese.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
the next person know one of my secret


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person likes 'shrooms


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True (lol double ninja'd)

The next person sometimes dreams of the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True

Next person dreams of others having dreams


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person is insane


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Not yet. False.

Next person is going to ninja me. I swear.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person likes something he/she dont know


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

the next poster doesnt afraid of nothing


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Um...Tralse

The next person has never played Persona 4, and will go to Hell for it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False.  (who hasn't?)

Next person is not lying.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person like long walks at the beach


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true
the next person cant see 3d


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

false

The next person cannot see a point to 3d


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person owns a WiiStation360


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person has a powerlevel over 9000


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

After some quick work with some sticky tape true.

Next person probably has a pink haired avatar.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

The next person plays Pokemon.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 20, 2011)

True.
Next person will have laptop.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

The next person will say false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

true

The next person is magical


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

True

Next person isn't.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
the next person is a warrior


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 20, 2011)

Partially true.
Next person has been mod.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

Next person likes ponies


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true back in times
the next person is a frog


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 20, 2011)

False
Next user is going to sleep


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

falZeZZzzzzz........
the next person will fly after 7 days


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person will eat something within the next 28 days


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false ........challenge accepted !
the next person will be zapping all the time !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

FalzAPAZAPZAPZAP!!!

The next person will complain about me spamming ponies


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the nesx person will hate ponies for 3 min a day


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster hates p1ngy for what he did that time to the EoF...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

hell yeah off a true !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  and he even didnt excuse !!!
the next person have no idea what p1ng did in the EOF


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False, i was suspended at the time but i watched all of it...

The next person has a surplus of shittake mushrooms in case he does it again...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true........a lot of them............
the next person has at last 10% of warning


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False. Never been warned once.

The next person likes shiitake mushrooms.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person has never been warned by anyone other than p1ngy


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False, only by Geeky Guy.

The next person is actually a ninja.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is 0%
The next person has never been warned by anyone other than p1ngy


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I've never being warned at all.

Next person got molested by their grandmother.

POWER OF EDIT:Your moma.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

That was a double ninja, master and cws, use the power of edit NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True... damn ninjas

the next person is awesome


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd

The next person is my fwiend


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person is lulzsec


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false ....for now
the next person suspect nothing !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person is invincible


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person is Sausage Head


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

No 

The next person is not sausage head


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next person was Sausage Head


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSE

The next person is NOT Godot.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

Next person is a ninja.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next person eats ponies.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
The next person calls its self chack


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person knows my real name


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person likes coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

Next person loves ponies.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

@machomuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next uses did crack


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person is Tommy Wiseau


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next person


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

FALSE!!!

The next person is from the room


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the next person if he/she edit anything have to put a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  from now one !!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The below poster knows ive been ninjad


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I was ninja'd

The next person is a female

*vanishes*


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the next person thinks yu-gi-oh is cool


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person thinks swords are sharp


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false my katana it isn't
the next person likes spongebob


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next post is this the crusty crab?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next person lives in a pineapple under the sea.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true
the next person likes me!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

False: I'm a jellyfish, stupidji

The next person has caught all the missingnos in Pokemon RBY


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person hates me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

FALSE!!

The next person has 250+ posts.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

Quite true.

The next person to post has absolutely no idea why this game was bumped.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
the next person thinks for its self


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person loves the EoF


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
the next person post only on EOF


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person posts outside the EoF


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person is one of the many Mods that have made a big mistake by not wubbing me

LOOK HERE IF YOU ARE A STAFF MEMBER


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

True


Next person has a fliddle


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is watching me...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

True. 

But only in the shower.


The next person to post has no idea what the previous (deleted) post said.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false 
the next person is the 9tailfox


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I'm a crazed stalker

The next person is also a crazed stalker


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True...wait..what?

Next person knows I watch people shower


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true ......wait ..what?
the next person love pink!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I love Red, sorry.

The next person is Red.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true im all the colors of the rainbow 
the next persons doesnt know the power of my card !


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

False. 
I love Pink (disambiguation; musical artist), but I'm more of a silver fox.


Damn this is popular today.

True I don't know the power of your card.

But I do know it's size

The next person has eaten a potato within the past 24 hours.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false you are the 9 tail fox .......admit it NOA!
the next person likes the 9 tail fox !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next person is a fox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next persons hand glows with an awesome power


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false 
the next person is a piggy !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person has posted in this topic


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person is either 30084pm, FrozenIndignation, or Narayan (is that the trio?)


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the next person lacks of imagination !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person is a pokemon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> false
> the next person lacks of imagination !


False. Remember, it's Imagaynation

The next person is sad that Ikki went retro

@FrozenIndignation
True


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person has played at least 1 bad video game


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

True, I play bad games to prepare myself for reviewing games.

The next person is phat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person says true


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

Next person will say false.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false 
the next person will not say true or false


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

nope.avi

The next person will not cheat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

Next person will cheat.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Ha...False

The next person has watched The Room.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person will ninja me at some point


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

The next person either has or will ninja me.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true
the next person likes the apples


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

the next person will be awesome


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
the next person is awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

the next person has a high EoF post count


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True..somewhat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person will respond in 1/100th of a second.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person is a ninja BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

You never specified which 1/100th of a second. 

Dammit!

False. Not all kitsune can kickbox. 

The next person to post will be exceeding our allowed avatar/signature limit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False, FALSE DAMMIT!!!

The next person is a mushroom


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True. ya rly.

Next person is a potato.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the next mod person will close an eye and have some $ from the users


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster will be a shutterfly


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false 
the next person denie the true


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False, ITS NOT TRUE!!!

The next person is bi-winning


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the next person will make a paradox


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The below poster will make muffins


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I'm more of a cupcake guy.

The next person is good at Osu!


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the next person say false when its angry and true when its mad


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False... well kinda... 

The next poster will be glad they got ninjad


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

*FRUE!*

(because I'm frurious!)

False. I do believe I might have to kill you. 

The next person to post sleeps with stuffed animals.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

FFFFFFFFF-- How did you know!?

Next person is a stuffed animal


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is sleeping with the fishes


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




next person sleeps without the hat !


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

True, It won't fit, what with my visor...goggle....thing.

The next person is in for blend #6734 of my very own coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person is angry


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

True





The next person is me


----------



## Ikki (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person likes pie


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Meh, it was an ok movie

The next person has no idea what I meant by that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person like pi


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

001 0110110110

0110110110 0110 0101110 10110 0101 10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False 

___ ____ ______ ___ _____ ________


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False

___ ______ __ ______ _______.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

____

The next person is confused


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next person understands this: _____ ____ _______ ____.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 20, 2011)

False

This thread is ruined.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

This thread needs more ponies


----------



## tagzard (Jul 20, 2011)

False, you made to many pony threads.


The next person owns a xbox 360?


----------



## Ikki (Jul 20, 2011)

False. 

Next user to post will post ponies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False.. (i dont feel like being suspended again >_>; yet...)

The next poster is unaware of p1ngpong's policy on ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False. 

Next person says false.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 20, 2011)

True, I will say "False", for no reason whatsoever.

Next person has been playing Brawl sometime today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

Next person is false


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next post is yet another false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next pony will be pink


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next user made cupcakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next user wants to be cupcakes


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

true

Next person thinks i'm sugoi.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

true

The next person is kawaii


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

DESU!!!!!...I mean true.

The next person reads Naruto


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

False. 

Next person is reading Naruto right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

HELLZ NO... false

The next person likes naruto... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

False - I don't like naruto but at the same time i don't hate it either. I just happen to keep following it because, i wasted too much time on it just to give it up. 



Next poster thinks fairy tail manga is in their top 3 of best manga's.


EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Ninja'd once again. True.

Next person has 1000+ posts in EOF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next poster loves Full metal alchemist


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

TRUE - Simply amazing.



Next poster has never heard of Darker Than Black (anime).


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I've heard of it... never watched it though.

The next person has never heard of paprika (anime/movie)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

True - is it any good?


Next poster watches Gintama (anime(if your answer is false i will recommend it to you))


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll go look at it then

The next post is the mailbox and the refrigerator will lead the way! Anyone who cares about expiration dates will not get in the way of the glory train! They need to fully realize the liver of the triangle rulers! Now, this festival was decided by the third grade class with the telephoto camera! Move forward! Come together! I am the ultimate governor!


			
				sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> True - is it any good?


Yep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

Next person is a refrigerator.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False, but the refrigerator is angry at me >_>; it has not talked to me in years

The next poster is the person who ninjad this post


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

Next person is the person who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd me for the umpteenth time.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

True - i guess?


If false was true and true was true but true means false which really means true would this statement be true that true is true and false is true?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes

If false is 0 and truth is 1, and then if 10 is 2, then does that mean that 2 is a synchronization of both truth and false. If so, does that mean that the next poster will also avoid using true/false?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

True

and

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Is C9H20 Nonane?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, true.

The next poster knows what a sakabatou is


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Next poster googled C10H22 to see if it was decane.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next poster will make this topic reach 100 pages


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

True

Next poster is FrozenIndignation, who is a boy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True and false respectivly if this is any indication

The next poster will not be me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

True.

The next person will be me.


----------



## xylos (Jul 20, 2011)

False. The next person owns a 360


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

The next person is listening to Michael Jackson right now.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

false, i don't like mj much.

next person was involved in an accident. 



			
				FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> True and false respectivly if this is any indication
> 
> The next poster will not be me


it's a draw.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

false
the next person has no idea that the bird is the word.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

true, what bird?

next person got hacked more than once


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next person likes PB and bacon sandwiches.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next poster is on fire


			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 welp, better change it back to "not set"


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 20, 2011)

uhm... false?

the next poster... is... gay?!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next poster likes to write names in their death note


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

the next post is a mushroom


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

False
Next poster doesn`t have a gender


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person is a pervert


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
Next person hates sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False 

The next person likes cupcakes


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True
The next person is going to say false


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next poster likes to say false


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

False
The next person is gay


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next poster is sausage head


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, i am his successor
The next person is lesbian


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2011)

False - I'm a bloke

The next person will be not be a 'Furry'


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True
Next person is a eof n00b


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

False

The next person is having a quick one off of the wrist and will deny it.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

False  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Next person is fat.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True
Next person have a pokemon as avatar


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Falsee
Nexte persone eatse burritose ine lunche timee


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

false, i don't even know what a burrito looks like or made of.

next person is sick


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True, in my head
Next person doesn`t have legs


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

False, 

next person is bald


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

False - considered it at times because my hair doesn't have a style.


Next person would also like to join Fairy Tail.


----------



## tagzard (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I have no idea what your talking about.

The next person has no hands.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

True: I have stingers has arms

The next person wants to be my rival


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

True.
This statement is false.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

True


Next person will tell me which fast food outlet has the best burgers.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

ninjaed, false, i don't like burgers.


next person is a naruto fan.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

*FALSE*

The next person is a One Piece fan


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Falseee

Next person owns every issue of Kanonno to this date.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

False - what?


Next person will recommend me a awesome anime like fairy tail which i'm then gonna download and watch rite now.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

True (Kanonno)

Next person will complete his


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

complete his what?

next person will ask.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

false, i will not ask

next person wants to get down with the groove


----------



## Maninder (Jul 20, 2011)

FALSE
Next person hates Call of Duty!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

False


Next person hates pokemon.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

FALLLSEEEEEEE

Next person likes watching gay porn *wrestling*.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

false. 

next person loves puppies.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

False (I like them but I don't want to have sex with them)

Next person suk mah d!k last night 'cuz I look like juzus christ


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

false, also only monkat looks like jesus, wait he is jesus.

next person will kneel before me.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I'm too old for kneeling.

Next person is inebriated.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person will have a kanonno sig

edit: ninja'd


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

Next person got ninja'd.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

false, 

next person don't pee


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

True

Next person doesn't look like jesus christ.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 20, 2011)

False

Next person thinks my avatar is Prince Charles.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

ninjaed, false

next person eats poop


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

True (because here everything else is for little girls)

Next persaon asdujfh all over his desk seeing me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

asdujfh... false

The next poster is a giant cookie


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True
Next person want to eat me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

False  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is lolcat


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True
Next person loves nyan pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

TRUE DESU~!!! 

The next person will post more ponies


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next person is also going to post pony`s


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just not yet

The next person will post ever more ponies


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next person hate p1ngpong because of the no pony rule


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

And an extra:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next person shall join the EoF pony revolution!!!


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

True
Next person makes a pony topic


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 20, 2011)

False.

The next person will not post anything pony related.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 20, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> And an extra:



And a bonus.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true
the next person will not bann anyone !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next poster will be killed and harvested into cupcakes


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false .....hope so!
the next person will have a monocle !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

FALSE...errr... no, never mind, thats true

The next person will be yellow and porous


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true ..........thats me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will have pink hair and a strong character !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True

The next poster will live in a pineapple under the sea


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

False, I live in a Cocoa Bean, it';'s very quaint.

The next person is lulzsec!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Partly true, I'm lulzsec's monocle

The next person is a mailbox


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

false 
the next person will tell me a paradox.......i love them !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

True 
Line 1: line 2 is false
Line 2: line 1 is true

The next poster will also think up a paradox


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

true 
this is my favorite paradox of all


```
A crocodile steals a son from his father, and promises to return the child if the father can correctly guess what the crocodile will do. What happens if the father guesses that the child will not be returned to him?

ANSWER: There is no solution. If the crocodile keeps the child, he violates his rule, as the father predicted correctly. If the crocodile returns the child, he still violates his rule as the father’s prediction was wrong.
```


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm... nice...

I always lie


Spoiler



If one always lies then that line must be false... yeah...



Anyway
The next poster will continue to play this game


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true......nice one 

```
There are 1,000,000 grains of sand in a heap. If we remove one grain, it is still a heap. If we remove another grain, if it still a heap. If we continue removing one grain at a time, when we’re left with one grain, is that still a heap?
```
this comes with a answer 


Spoiler



ANSWER: Set a fixed boundary. If we said 10,000 grains of sand made a heap, then anything below it would not be a heap. Yet, it seems unreasonable to distinguish between 9,999 and 10,001 grains of sand. The solution can therefore be altered to say there is a fixed boundary, but they are not necessarily knowable.


the next person will post something


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next person posts another paradox (I dont have any in mind at the moment >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true 

```
What happens when an unstoppable force meets an unmovable object? If the force moves the object, then it is not unmovable. If the force doesn’t, the force is not unstoppable.
```
answer 



Spoiler



ANSWER: This situation can never happen, as if there is an unstoppable force, there couldn’t be an unmovable object and vice versa. More interestingly, there can never be an unmovable object. An unmovable object would have to have infinite inertia, and therefore infinite mass. Infinite mass cannot exist in our finite universe, therefore an unmovable object cannot exist.


the next person will ask for another paradox


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next post has a tasty piglet in their sig


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




```
Epimenides, in a poem wrote: “The Cretans, always liars, evil beasts, idle bellies!” However, Epimenides himself was a Cretan. If Epimenides is a Cretan and a liar, then his statement, “The Cretans, always liars” is a lie. This means all Cretans are truthful, then Epimenides’ statement is the truth. The paradox will infinitely regress.
```
answer 


Spoiler



ANSWER: If Epimenides knew of at least one Cretan (other than himself) who is not a liar, his statement is a lie (because he asserts all) even though it correctly describes the speaker as a liar.


the next person will have pink hair and ask for a paradox ....another one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False, this line is a lie!!!

The next poster tastes like cupcakes


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true 
the next person always lie


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 21, 2011)

False. I'm a jellyfish, tard

The next person hates me a LOT


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False... ALOT

The next person wishes they could kill me


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false 
>.>
.>
the next person wishes they could kill me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

If by "me" you mean that piggy there, then yes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster notices how many times i have posted in this topic


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false ........i dont know how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next poster notices how many times *i* have posted in this topic


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True, 59 times


Spoiler



you click the reply number on a topic



The next person can fly


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false
the next person will tell me where the reply nr is !!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True


Spoiler











The next poster is vegetable


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false......thnx
the next person didnt see the movie insidious,also is on a laptop


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False and true respectively

The next poster likes the taste of pork


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

True, I just had some yummy Gyoza

OTAKU POWER!

The next person has never played a Tales game.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true....did i miss something?
the next person dont know how to train a dragon!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

FALSE!!!! TIMES INFINITY!!!!

The next person loves the tales of series


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 21, 2011)

False - i'm neutral on that series.



Next person had sex sometime in their life.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true
the next person know how to make an Omelette AU fromage


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows how to make souffle


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 21, 2011)

False


Next person power level is lower than mines.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next poster has a power level greater than or equal to ninethousand


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 21, 2011)

True 


Next poster love's the Gran Turismo series.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False, I don't care about it.

The next poster knows what "yakety sax" is


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2011)

True.

Next person likes listening to yakity sax.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next person listens to "Spanish flea"


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false
the next person will say "night" as im going (3:28 am)to sleep !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



true

The next poster will refuse to post a pony


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 21, 2011)

true - ponies doesn't interest me....


Next poster will tell the reason that i am still alive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True
You are still needed...

The next poster is bald


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 21, 2011)

false but im getting there

the next poster puts the "master" in masturbation


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

what?

next person is a sony fanboy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False

The next poster has a psp


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 21, 2011)

False.
Next person knows what means lentokonesuihkuturbiinimoottoriapumekaanikkoaliupseerioppilas in english


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

False

next person has a boner


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False

The next person is a zombie


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

false, i prefer undead


next person had a bsod


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False, i just got back from my BSOD and... oh... true...

The next person is a vampire (and they don't sparkle... not like any vampire would do that, that would be beyond stupid, especially when you consider the composition of the average vampire!!!)


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

true, sparkly sparkly vampires are fake


next person loves touhou


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next person only plays touhou on lunatic mode


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

false i still don't have time to play it... along with others on the list.


next person is blind.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next person points out what is wrong with this post


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

False, i'll just leave it at that

next perso...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

tr...

the next person likes throwing prinnies


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

true, they're so many so it's okay

next person like etna


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next person likes Laharl's laugh


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

true

next person likes ice cream.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next person likes sweet foods


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

true, but not too sweet.

next person likes spicy foods


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True... but not too spicy... >_


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

false, i can't take it's bitter taste. 


next person still has a ps1


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next person still has ps2


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false...........never had one
the next person has a original ds


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next poster has a DS lite


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true
the next person has a 3ds


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next poster has played superman 64


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false ...but iv seen it in action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person has played


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True... oddly enough...

Oh hey, I'm now the member with the most replies in this topic, nice...


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has played this game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False :/

The next person has played tales of phantasia


----------



## Ace (Jul 21, 2011)

false,

The next person is a devoted monkat follower


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 21, 2011)

False

Next person can read deleted posts.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true ....i still can read mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person know the equation of  pythagore


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

True

The next poster is alicejane


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false
the next person know how to format a nokia 3310 !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False

The next person knows what an "n-gage" is


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true
the next person has played n-gage games over a other nokia phone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False (all my phone can do is call people >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true
the next person destroyed o phone with consensus


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 21, 2011)

False. 

The next person wants to be a Jellicent too


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

false, i want to be a darkrai


next person is a troll


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 21, 2011)

False. Problem with that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Next poster have eyeglasses.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

true. 

next poster looks like poster above me.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

false but close
the next person will love ponys


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz a bit. 
next person ate a whole box of chocolates.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

true ........how do you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person can read the mind


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

false, 


next person has a pet lobster.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 21, 2011)

false

the next person knows my full name


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

false. don't know your middle name.


next person ate a lobster.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 21, 2011)

True

Next person is rather warm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False

The next poster is a bear riding a tricycle


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 21, 2011)

True
Next person watches CSI.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

False!

The next poster will be epic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False

The next poster will be epic fail


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 21, 2011)

False, cuz it's still bigger than yours.

the next person... isn't bigger than yours..


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next person will write my real nome on its death note!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

False

The next person has watched deathnote


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 21, 2011)

True, but for Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next user have earrings.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

False - was considering getting my ear pierced but then i consulted a female and she said don't do it. end.



Ellie Goulding is marvelous!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True?

The next poster has killed before...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

True - no humans though.



Next poster will tell me why i can't fly.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false...


next person saw a flying horse this morning on the way to...somewhere.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

False, I did see a flying poptart cat, though

The next person saw it too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True... though it was really more of a pony

The next person has enough armour


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

False, I do have enough armor, though

The next person loves my lazer eyes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next person has catherine preordered


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

False


Next poster watches Angel Beats!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next person has experienced an example of newton's 3rd law


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

not sure, i forgot that law


next person will explain me newton's 3rd alw.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

True - Newtons 3rd law states that to every action there's an equal/opposite reaction. Something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Next poster agrees with string theory.


EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True, 
Third law: The mutual forces of action and reaction between two bodies are equal, opposite and collinear., or in simpler terms, if i punch someone in the face, both their face and my hand will hurt...

The next person disagrees with my simplification


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

False - that's the jest of it, really.



Next poster will try to explain string theory without googling it.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false. now i rememberi don't know that.

next person don't have a mouse.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next person does not have a keyboard


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

False - -_-"



Next poster will recommend me one of their favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

true...barbie and the nutcracker.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next poster has watched casablanca


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false


next person have seen a girl fall down he stairs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next poster has played a pokemon game


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

True 



Next poster will tell me their most enjoyed anime.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True... full metal alchemist i guess :/ (the original series)

The next poster will not google my user name >_


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

true

next person found a coin


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True...

The next person has psychic abilities


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false

next person has a broken wii


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False... though the modchip i have in there is starting to act up >_>; though that's negligible... annoying... but negligible...

The next person has a wii


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

True


Next poster will tell me the best rpg game their is for the wii.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false, 
next person is on a bed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next person has played tales of graces


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

False



Next person will tuck me in as i'm going to sleep.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false, 

next person is eating nachos


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False >_


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false, though i am a bit hungry


next person is not FrozenIndignation


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next post is not a pony


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

true

next poster likes dogs



and you're FrozenIndignation


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;

The next poster likes cats


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

true. very much

next person....hasn't eaten lunch yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next poster has played at least 1 non-spinoff disgaea game


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 22, 2011)

False (what the HELL is a disgaea game ??)

The next poster will not explain the fascination of this game


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 22, 2011)

False, I haven't a clue either.

The next person probably will do.


----------



## wasim (Jul 22, 2011)

false !

does your friend know that you are retarded ?!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

yes

next person will say kyaa!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false............never
the next person will dance on the rhythm of "stand by me"


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false... i don't recall what that is.

next person is bald


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
the next person has blonde hair


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false, i have black hair

next person ate a pepsi


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true.......a jelly one
the next person ate a cola !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

true, but i had a hard time eating it.

next person is afraid of the sky falling.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false.......my recurrent dream 
the next person is afraid of the snakes


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

false. 

next person drinks water from a well. a dirty well.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
next person know how to swim !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

uhhh... true, i think....i only know how to swim when underwater. and i'm really slow.

next person saw a naked girl and get slapped.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

partially true .........
the next person kissed 2 different girls on the same day


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz.... i think i did...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
the next person will not post on the wrong topic


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz feed it more!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
the next person will be happy to eat piggy


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

True - Roast piggy ftw!


Next poster will tell me their phone number, address and bank pin.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

true. it's a secret

next poster knows how to ride a bike


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 22, 2011)

False. I can only in my human form. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants to start a rage against TSJN (The Shiny Jellicent Network)


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False.
Next user have higher postcount than user above me.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

true

next poster posts after me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz its true


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
the next person will use this ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 soon or later


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False.... ... ... ... ... ... ...


Spoiler











The next poster is a yellow submarine


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False.
Next user have windows xp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

the next user uses linux


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true ........ubuntu
the next user has dual boot


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i kinda want to... but at the same time i CBF...

The next poster tells me i'm lame >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false ...never
the next poster will tell my what CBF is!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True, but i Cant Be F***ed 

The next poster is a sponge


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
the next person dont like mac


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False.
Next user prefers Google+ than Facebook.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true......even thought only one of my friends has one 
the next person like facebook than google+


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False, I avoid social networks like the plauge

The next poster thinks i should get a google + >_>;


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false/true depends on you ,those can be very addictive but in the same time you can "kiss and say bay" to your privacy
the next person know more the 3 language !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next poster likes science...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
the next person reads the series "for dummies " books


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False.
Next user have made portable game console.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
the next user never played a psp


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False, have both a 2000 and a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is not a masochistic as me


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true ......only when the moon is full
the next person does not have a xbox/360


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False, I own a jtag'd 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster has a ps3


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False.
Next user have Wii.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next poster has wii/ps3/xbox360


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False, only Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next user have 3DS.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
the next person has
nes/snes/gamecube/wii/ps1/ps2/ps3/psp/nds/3ds/iphone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler



nes false :sad
snes true
gamecube true
wii true
ps1 true
ps2 true
ps3 true
psp true
nds true
3ds true
iphone false



The next poster realizes ive been ninja'd


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false ?!and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you only need the nes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and you have all the consoles 
the next person has a lot of money 


Spoiler









 all those consoles .............do you use a room only to store those consoles


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False, i just spend all of it on video games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Nope... well... kinda >_> ive got them all on a shelf next to my TV



The next poster plays alot of video games


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false .......i used to now i just lurk the games ,but i intend to finish my "unfinisht" games soon 
all 355 of them
the next person game a lot


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True, lately though ive been spamming on this forum... 

The next person has a lot of games to finish


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

True.

Next person has a pig in his sig and a fake Yu-Gi-Oh! card.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person know japanese becouse ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

True because I play alot of that Dating game on the 3DS


Next person realizes I'm on borrowed time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont want you to go though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even if you did cut my arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will not say false


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false ...i got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed
the next person know to play piano !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True...

The next person is intelligent


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true .......even though anyone like to say that and is not always like thatt
the next person can draw a anime very well


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

True, at least what my friends says...
Next user is not very good at drawing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

true, i suck at drawing in general >_


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

True, at least when I'm drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Next user listens Adele.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false 
the next person drink coffe  regulary


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False. I hate coffee x_X
Next user drink milk regularly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False, as any person who wears a monocle though, i do drink tea regularly...

The next person drinks green tea


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false ......i drink coffe
the next watch a lot of anime


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 22, 2011)

False, I don't watch anime.
Next user reads manga.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
the next person has at last watched/read death note


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Trueish? ive only watched the first and last eps... through sheer coincidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tells me if i should watch deathnote


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true .........thats a top anime you should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will tell me some great anime movies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False, i dont know many :/

The next person is alanjohn


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

false

Next person knows what Zeta Reticuli means.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false 
the next person is happy that alanjohn has become an awesome not spamming member


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

eh, im neutral on that...

The next person will not move


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false i had to move for posting this
the next person write with hes left hand


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

False.

Next person is not under control of estimated sub-atomical particals under subjection of 3.145234212315442... by unforseen conseqeunces


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next person is assuming direct control


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person know italian


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes using latin


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

e vero!
the next person knows
japanese 
italian 
and?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

English
Polish
Latin
Russian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster tells me what languages they speak


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
italian 
albanian
english
can understand a little spanish
and learning japanese from a ds game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person is a noble !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next person is undercover


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
the next person has learned japanese from?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

ZAH WARUDO!!!
ahem... numerous...

The next person has been in another country


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true monte n**** mecedonia
the next person will respond with real words


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has a lower percentage of their posts in the EoF than me


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
the next person has lower posts than me on the main board


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has played a video game within the last 72 hours


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
your japanese coach 
The next poster has played a video game within the last 48 hours


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True Tales of the abyss

The next poster is awesome


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also the next person is awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next poster has looked at my new topic


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
the next person suspect nothing !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is me


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
the next person know what "sono figo" means


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next poster is eatable


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
the next person favorite console is?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False, i do not play favorites based on consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next poster has a favorite console


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
nds lite mostly becouse of the battery/games/homebrews
ans its portable
the next person has done some
how to tutorial once in a lifetime


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

err... false?

The next poster spins me right round


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
the next person loves soccer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next poster like swords


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true i have a red katana
The next poster like swords


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True, I have three katana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unfortunately i managed to warp them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster cant swing a katana as fast as i can


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false mine is unsharped so i dont do to  much damages 
the next person has a arch (weapon)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False



Spoiler



So are mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i warped them through striking air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The next person explains what it is


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
that on the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



i dont know the word in english so i translated directly from albanian


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

A bow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is this crusty crabs?


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false ......i want a crusty crabs
the next person is as hungry as i am


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now i could probly go get something to eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is up late


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true im always up late
the next person is up early


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

true

next person will post pictures of


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next poster realizes i edited my post and proceeds to change their's


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true 
the next person will post a picture of the alanjohn avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next poster is inflatable *goes digdug on their ass*


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
the next poster has 3 guns


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2011)

True. I'm using them all at once.

Next person posts mlp


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster does it instead


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false dont know what mops are
the next person has a cat for a pet


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True...

The next poster likes both cats and dogs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2011)

True. 

Next person owns a pet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next person has a cat and a dog


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

False (had a cat, up until yesterday, and still have a dog)

The next person loves sushi.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




true

The next poster like giant enemy crabs


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

true
the next person believe in aliens


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

True

The next person would like to have a Metroid as a pet


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

false

The next person is a flying duck


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

False


Odiferous nethers?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person is immature


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false 
the next person reads books


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

True
The next poster has a watch


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

False

The next poster has a jar of pony


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false
the next person will post true/false randomly


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

wrong

The next poster has cheated at this game less than 3 times


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

false .......more than 3 time.like i say i like paradox  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will be a mod here !


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

false
The next person has something pink in his/her sig'.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

True...  

The next poster is a not a mod


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 23, 2011)

False - i am a mod in disguise.



Next poster will tell me why they're home on a friday night,


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

True, its Saturday :mellow"

The next person likes friday


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 23, 2011)

True - T.G.I.F.


Next poster is gonna get drunk this weekend.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2011)

False - I'm only an occasional drinker (Xmas/Birthdays/Funerals etc)

The next poster gonna use the letter 'E' in their post


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

fals 

th nxt prson will corrct my sntncs.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

False.

Next person has a SCHNIDER TV.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

false

next person sucks


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

False.

Next person has a degree in Photoshop skills.


----------



## wasim (Jul 23, 2011)

false ........ am not a pro 

next person will use fast reply


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

you won't be able to tell.


next person won't reply


----------



## wasim (Jul 23, 2011)

False !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next person is not narayan !


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 23, 2011)

True. That's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is who have post +100


----------



## wasim (Jul 23, 2011)

true ..... phew

next person is also not narayan !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is a food.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 23, 2011)

True. That's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next is 3 pinky ladies


----------



## wasim (Jul 23, 2011)

False !

next person played monkey island !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

false, i recalled wanting to play that but i lost interest.


next person eats carrots


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

true

next person is a kanonno


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

false. 

next person is a rabbit


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

True.

Nest person is Rosie Hunnington and wants to sleep with me.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

true. especially the sleeping with you.

next person is jealous


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

True.
Next user have 0% in warning meter.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

true

next person lies


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

True.

Next person


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

false


next person helps


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

false


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

True.

Next person likes Harry Potter and knows who was Harry's grandfather.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

true and false, i only watched up to half-blood prince. or i might have missed that.

next person will tell me who.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

True, I'm the doctor.

Next person knows that Amy dies in the next episode.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

False, I don't know who she is. I only know Amy from Tales of Phantasia who dies in the beginning.

Next person is gonna ban AJ


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

false why would i.

next person reads comics


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

True. ( I LOVE the Ultimate marvel series).

Next person knows how Peter Parkers father died.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

true. but only in the movie. i forgot how in the cartoons and i didn't read the comics

next person seen captain scarlet


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

True (through the entire series I was like 'WTF!?!?!', I got REALLY annoyed by the cheesy 3d animation)

Next person knows my prediction was correct....



			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> True, I'm the doctor.
> 
> Next person knows that *Amy dies* in the next episode.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

true. 



next person hates parrots


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 23, 2011)

False - i don't mind them...



Next poster can eat an entire chicken and will tell us how he/she cooked it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

True.

Next person watched Power Rangers Zeo.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

False

The next poster watched paint dry


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 23, 2011)

True - it didn't take that long



Next poster thinks i'm gonna get wasted tonight and spam drunk posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

False?

The next poster is wasted


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

False.
Next user is my neighbour.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

False 

The next poster has watched grass grow


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, i mean true. it was quite entertaining.

next person never kissed a girl.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has never been killed


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

True, if we don't count video games.
Next person have been killed (in video games).


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

True

The next person can float


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 23, 2011)

true - partially



Next poster can drink a keg of beer.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

False, I can't even drink pepsi >.< (and I'm underaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Next user doesn't drink.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 23, 2011)

True.

Next user is using firefox!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

False

The next poster can fly, but not for very long


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 23, 2011)

True, in my dreamworld.

The next person to post will have chortles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

False, i have fury 

The next poster will provide me with mustard, THE MUSTARD OF YOUR DOOM


----------



## wasim (Jul 24, 2011)

False.   lolwut ?

Next person is not one of the 3 girls ( you know em )


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 24, 2011)

True

The next poster is awesomesauce incarnate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

False, the only time i might have deserved that was when i posted ponies >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2011)

True.

Next person does a barrel roll!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

True 




The next poster is oblivious


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

false
the next person knows her rights !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

False

The next person tells me what they are


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

true
im a human
the next person played on EOF  without me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

False... err... ive been set up!!! its all a lie!!! >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

false .....i have proofs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has no justification  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



i mist you too,
i didnt pay  the internet ,now im on internet caffe ,so i would not be active for 2-3 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you have the right to post as much as you want


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

False, but i ated it

The next person is online


----------



## wasim (Jul 24, 2011)

True .......... duh!

next person ummm....... is the next person


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

False... no wait, the other thing... true?

The next person creates post 1903 of this topic


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

False, this post is now officially numbered #1095 will be updated in the next 24 hours.

The next post will be made by a person who is below 25 years old.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

True

The next person... the next person... is not me!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 24, 2011)

True,

The next person likes Justin Bieber, and will never go through puberty.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

False, ew.

The next person loves Rebecca Black and her singing.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 24, 2011)

False - you troll.




Next poster loves Gintama.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 24, 2011)

False  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person will be banned for trolling.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

False (I hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
The next person has blond hair


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 24, 2011)

False

The next user has only three vowels in there username.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

True

The next member to post here has a composed username.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

False

The next poster has a shorter username


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

true.

next person eats raw eggs


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

False (not eating right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

next poster does not like reading.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 24, 2011)

False.
Next user doesn't like writing.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

False

The next user is not french nor japanese.
(don't ask why those two nationalities, I don't know myself, just wanted to write them xD)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

True

The next person is guiles theme


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

true
the next person has internet


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

false.

next person has cookies. and will give me lots.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

False, i has no cookie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person makes cookies


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

false... can't make them so i ask for it.

next person probably has cookiez?


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

true
the next person want cookiez?


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

true
next one want me to share ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2011)

True.

Next person wants ice cream.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

true. gimme some?

next person will give me cookiez


----------



## Paarish (Jul 24, 2011)

true







next person knows the difference between effect and affect


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

true (a letter, hahaha! just joking)

Next person likes onigiri


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

True

The next person has failed to make a sandwich


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

False (didn't try)

The next person is a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-addict


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

... i mean true

The next person realizes the 7+1/2 cents doesn't mean a heck of a lot...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

True, because there is no such thing as a half cent.

The next person knows that Costello is getting married.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

False

The next poster can see wut i did thar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

True.

Next person knows tomorrow is Costy's birthday.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

True

The next person is a Mac'n Cheese fan


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 25, 2011)

False false and FALSE

Next person has a time machine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

True... I killed my past self to see what would happen... 

The next person has mad cow disease


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

False.

The next person is mad


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

EhehehHAHEHAHAHAhlaHAAHUAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH... by which i mean true.

The next person is insane


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Insane? I'm not insane!
Don't say it you are, just admit it!
Hey I didn't write that!
Yes you did...

Err, I mean... Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will post here when the next post is posted (Hahaha!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

False

The next person is also delusional


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, true (I won't tell more about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

The next person will be the next person.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

false, i am actually the next person after the next person but before the person who said they were the person who divided by zero persons and not that person who personalized a personal persona person...

The next person hurt themselves in their confusion


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

True, I'm confuse with the 3 pinky ladies

Next is a pinky lady


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

False, I AM NOT AN APPLE!!!

The next person knows what i meant...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

True

The next person has a lady in his avatar, but is not a lady.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

False, I have a man in my avatar(more like Fursona male).

The next user saw A Nightmare on Elm Street when they were young.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

false
the next persons likes nightmares


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

True, they are sometimes funny.

The next user thinks Nintendo should be happy that people are making homebrew for their products.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 25, 2011)

False.

Next person wants to be a substitute for Sop in Trollmainia 2012 Troll Fight Xtreme.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

False.

The next person is a black ninja troll.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 25, 2011)

False - i may be a black ninja but i'm no troll.





Next poster believes in demons.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

true ......shinigami
the next person know what Alchemy is


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

True (but I don't practice Alchemy though)
The next person believes in unicorns


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

.> 
@frozen is not around ,so false
the next person believes on ninjas !


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

True (been ninja'd too much here, so some of you are ninjas)

The next person has a screen in front of him.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

false ......i have 2 ,1 is my pc 1 my tv
the next person has a usa keyboard


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

True(How the heck did you know)

The next person doesn't like Sony.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

true 
the next person likes ninty


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 25, 2011)

False -  i prefer twenty-four



Next person favorite colour is blue!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

True.

Next person's favorite color is red.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

false....blue
the next person has broken a bone once in a life


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

True

The next person has a jar of dirt


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

true
the next person will tell me 
Why is the Rum Gone?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im still sad over the rum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will provide rum


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next The next person will provide rum for 2 of us


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 25, 2011)

False, but seriously if you'd have asked an hour ago I'd have still had some Mount Gay left.

The next person drinks too little.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person never drink


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

true... "the only dangerous amount is none"

the next person knows


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

true
the next person suspect nothing !


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 25, 2011)

False, I suspect everything.

The next person feels.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

true........i feel nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is heart frozen


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

true

The next person is


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

True  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has interests... IN SCIENCE!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 26, 2011)

True - I want to create a nuclear bomb, or dark matter.



Next poster is 5'8" tall.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False... and oddly specific

The next post is under 9000" in height


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false ....181 cm,true and im under 9000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has not ninja'd me ..........yeah like i thought i got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd but still im not editing my answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .........maybe just a little


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False

The next person is darkmatter


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false ...im darksoul
the next person has a dark thing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False, its a sony... err... pony!!!

The next person has a giant enemy crab


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

believe it or not true
the next person has a transformers toy


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 26, 2011)

EDIT: Dang it, you ninja'd me. 
True, it walked away from my dish, unfortunately.

The next person has 100 reasons to get kicked out of walmart.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 26, 2011)

true, i hide dog turd in cereal boxes

the next person has a fetish for dirty feet


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false 
the next person is a nintendo hater


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False

the next person phears me


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

true
the next person thing good things


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

True. if by good, you mean spam : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person is wearing a turtleneck


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false a dragon one
the next person will tell me a good online vs game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next poster has a ps3


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will tell me a good online vs game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

true... uhh... blazblue? >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

true ....that was for the psp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......i need a win one
the next person is on linux


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False, vista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person is on a laptop


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false....pc......and its even for ps3 
the next person has played tatsunoko vs capcom


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

True... for the entirety of 15 minutes...

The next person has played a tales of game


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false......why 15 min?
the next person has played all the ninja gaiden nes games


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False... should i? (15 minutes, because i lost interest in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person tells me a game i should play


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

true 
1.tatsunoko vs capcom....try all the combos an the boss battle (epic!)
2.?
the next person will tell me what games types he likes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

True 
err... all? though I generally hate FPS, only because they all feel like the same game... RPG's remain my favorite...

The next person throws up


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 26, 2011)

False.

The next person has been on a (virtual or not) suicide mission.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 26, 2011)

True - luckily i succeeded.



The next post is a raging homosexual.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

False (not raging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
The next person already played a Metroid game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

True

The next person has played a persona game


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

false
the next person likes lego games


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False, never played any

The next poster likes posters


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

True

Next poster has no heart (metaphorically speaking)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

False... i hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is the person who posts next


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

False (Because I post now, not next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
The next person is... a person


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

I really want to say false... but w/e
True

The next person has fallen over in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

True (I fall over all the time, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The next person will lie by saying 'True' or 'False'


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 26, 2011)

False - it's been a while since i've fallen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Next poster will tell me why i have to go to class now.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> True (I fall over all the time, that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ERROR... ERROR!!!!! *boom*

Next person will pick up my remains


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> False - it's been a while since i've fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True ( cuz I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ers)

Next poster plays The 'You are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed' Game


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

False.

Next person is a daft.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

curses! Obviously true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person deserves a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dammit AJ!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Next person is a daft.
> Err... Am I? (I think it's True, but it may be False though...)
> ...


True!

Next person is not me.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

False.

Next person was ninja'd.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

True.

Next person is a ninja who loves to ninja people


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

True.

Next person wants Minecraft.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

False.

Next person will need to find someone else to play 'True or False' cuz' I'm going right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person will play with me...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

False.

Next person was under gustwsery.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

false

the next poster likes fried egg


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 27, 2011)

False - i don't like it but i don't mind it.




Next poster is a very beautiful female.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

false. 

next person ate my cake.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 27, 2011)

False - it was Veho... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Next poster will recommend me something.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

true go play ever17

next poster saw me monkat naked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

False o_o

The next person explains why monkat is a brony


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 27, 2011)

True, because it's an internet fad and makes him look cool to the kids.

Next person will explain why Monkat hasn't been visited by Chris Hansen yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

True, Monkat is Chris Hansen's attention whore persona... or something more lame and unlikely...

The next person watches this


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/8h5qRaQwReU[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

False

Next person is a fellow brony


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

True

The next poster likes spam


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

true, tastes good.

next person eats bugs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

true, but not intentionally...

The next person listens to the disgaea arranged ost


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

false, i don't like it that much yet.

next person loves p1ng.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

False, I... WOULD'NT... DARE!!!!!

The next person is a talking mushroom that is hellbent on taking over the world.


----------



## Ace (Jul 27, 2011)

False: I'M A FUCKING RAINBOW.

Next person has a hidden crush on Miles Edgeworth


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

f-false, its not like i like him or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is average


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 27, 2011)

False.

Next person has a scrollbar on his warn window.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

False, *makes window smaller* ... true

the next poster has been warned by p1ngy


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

false

the next person doesn't know what i know...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 27, 2011)

False (I now what you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Next person was not happy with his warn.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 27, 2011)

False - i welcomed my warn


Next poster wants a warn.


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

true ......but in form of a hate mail
the next person will send me a hate mail!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

True.

Next person sent me a hate mail


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

true. but it got lost along the way.

next person saw where i went.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2011)

true you went on the throne

next person eat their noseshit


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

False.

Next person read this message...


----------



## Waflix (Jul 27, 2011)

False; I didn't.

The next person is not a Moderator.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

True... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is not from UK


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is on Earth


----------



## Waflix (Jul 27, 2011)

False; I'm in the country Waffia, located at the planet Mu.

The next person is alive.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

False, I'm dead... wait, if I breathe, it means I'm not dead anymore ? well then true I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person drank water today.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

well duh!

the next person ate today!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is not human


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

False.

Next person is reading a book.
F*ck autocorrect!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

True.

The next person doesn't personally know me


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

false... for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person thinks books should be arranged size wise, instead of alphabetically (which is stupid thinking)


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

True (I'm stupid, but I do it in my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person thinks I'm stupid for doing that


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How the heck do you find your books quickly and easily!?

The next person will answer this question


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2011)

False, I really cba.

The next person wants a cookie.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 27, 2011)

False - i want cookies 


Next poster will give me cookies.


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

false......those are mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person want to bay cookies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person wants this cookie (cake).


Spoiler: One gigantic cookie


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

true
the next person want a laser gun


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

False. I can shoot my own laz0rs.

Next person wants to give me a cookie.


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

false ....are mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will make a cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

True. Made some just now.


Spoiler: COOKIES











Next person wants a cookie!


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

false .........the next person (i ) ate all the cookies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has my gratitude for the cookies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF--
True. I'm gonna make another batch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will eat my next batch of cookies!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

true ........you can bet on theat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person dont want money from me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

True, i dont want your money

The next person is batman


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

'd, but still false.
By the way, I finished making a second batch of cookies to replace the ones that were eaten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: moar cookies











Next person will eat all of them again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

False *eats all ghost cookies*

The next person will make more ghosts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

False, but I bring you this somewhat creepy gingerbread cookie instead.


Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Next person will eat this cookie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i started stabbing it with a knife

The next poster will clean up the remains... there is blood everywhere...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

True.

Next person wants ice cream.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

true

the next person is made out of tofu


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

True..wait, what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is made of cookiezzzzz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is alive


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

True. (or am I..?)

Next person is a potato.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

True... >_>; damn bird... ITS EVIL KILL IT!!!

the next person has a strange laugh


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

True..but no one shall hear me laugh!

Next person is a Linux user.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

False >_>; unfortunately...

The next poster is pc


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

True..?

Next person posted more in the EoF than anywhere else.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 28, 2011)

True - sadly.



Next poster regretted not telling a certain girl he liked her.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

False, i regret that I have made her think that i always lie

The next poster is not as manipulating as me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 28, 2011)

True - somewhat.


Next poster will tell me the perfect cup size for boobs.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

False.. I know nothing about boobs

Next person likes No. 6


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

*googles "No. 6 pony"*
Finds this


Spoiler










True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is a vocaloid


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

false
the next person likes to sing in the shower


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 29, 2011)

false, im a dood

next person is a raging furry

edit : ninja'd for volcaloid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  true i sing sometimes there XD


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

False

The next person is rotating


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2011)

False, I'm swaying slightly on my chair though.

THe next person has a liking for the incredibly niche artist: Justin Bieber


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is rolling


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

True: barrel rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person does a barrel roll


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

false ...and i hate my self for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is in love.......with the tv


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

False

the next poster has played starfox 64 (or for pal users, "lylat wars")


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

false
the enxt person has tablet


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

False

The next poster has flown


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2011)

False. I was falling with style.

THe next person will either have pink hair or a pig in their sig. (I'm a poet I just didn't know it)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

False.

Next person is part of the trio.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 29, 2011)

True (the trio is under construction)

Next person knows who Gordon Freeman is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

True

The next poster carried the 1...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 29, 2011)

False - i'm still carrying it




Next poster loves me


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

True - I WANT TO BEAR YOUR CHILDREN.

Next poster bows down to me, their Holiness, the Sparklelord!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person posts rainbows.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 29, 2011)

False, only rain and sunlight (rainbows!)
Next user clicked my siggy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 29, 2011)

False.

Next person wants to get a free sig by me.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 29, 2011)

False - My sig is awesome.




Next poster wants a bj.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is having a BJ atm


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 29, 2011)

False - heh, if only



Next poster have to buy bread to eat today.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 29, 2011)

True, I bought it already
Next user is watching rally.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

False, watching X files

Next person is on their cosy bed


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 29, 2011)

False - i'm on a worn-out office chair.



Next poster have not had sex yet.


----------



## Waflix (Jul 29, 2011)

True, unless stuffed animals count.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is having sex right now.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 29, 2011)

true i am writing this with 1 hand now


next person wants me


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

true .........dead alive for 500$
the next person is a hunter


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

True. You're the prey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is 5'4"


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 29, 2011)

False, I'm MUCH taller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next user is over 5'4"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2011)

True, both in height and circumference.

The next person is quite turned on by my girth.


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person is not the 9tailfox


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2011)

True. And please learn the term Kitsune! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is not as funny as he thinks he is.


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2011)

True. 








The next poster is actually a duck.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 29, 2011)

False - more like man-bear-pig.


Next poster loves kuloop.



EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

false
the next person think that the 9tailfox is inspired by kitsune


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False, I'm simply much too busy with the overflowing urge to play muramasa again...

The next person has played muramasa


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> False, I'm simply much too busy with the overflowing urge to play muramasa again...
> 
> The next person has played muramasa



False, I have never played it. I would have boughten it if I could have, but my work sold the last copy, and since we aren't getting it in again...well you know.

The next person knows just how much Gamestop rips you off.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True

The next person has been ripped off by gamestop... by which i mean has purchased something at gamestop...


----------



## tlyee61 (Jul 30, 2011)

true, but sold

the next person is asian


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False

The next person is bacon


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 30, 2011)

False - i'm not that fatty.



Next poster thinks i'm drunk.


Edit: ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False, by which i mean true,  by which i of course mean what?

The next poster is drunk


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 30, 2011)

False - i had a few but not that many. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Next poster will tell me why i make so much noise typing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

True. Stop pounding on the keyboard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person had waaaaaaaay too many drinks.
EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

false

The next person can survive under water, but not for very long


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

true! up to 2 minute last i checked

next person has a god complex


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True

The next person has an inferiority complex


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

true my left ball seems thiner then the right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person will buy me a mc donald's menu and bring it to my doorstep within the next 5 minutes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False

The next person is thirsty from eating pretzels


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

true, you stingy.. feed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next person not yet took a dump for today


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False >_>;

The next person sprouts wings and flies


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

false

next person is a belieber


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False

The next person has also shot themself in the head... multiple times...


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

false
the next person has a assassin for a friend


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True, i call her Zalgo dash

The next poster is a pony


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

false im the pony rider 
the next person want to make a pony race with me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

;;; false


The next poster is... one of "them"


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

tr......false
the next person know the truth !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

false

The next poster does not suspect a thing


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

false ......... 
the next person suspect everything !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True

The next poster does not even have a perp because the sus with a mo has a perfect al


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person know quantum physics is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True

The next person doesn't afraid of NOTHING


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

true
the next person know that when a negative sentences point on a negative sentences the sentences becomes positive


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True

the next person unconditionally says true when they do not understand something but want to look smart


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 30, 2011)

True, there's nothing very scary about nothing.

Next person is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

true 
.>
the next person will write slowly so that other people will understand better (not me thought i can understand well -_-' )



Spoiler



read well i said write


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False... maybe...

The next person is a muppet


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

false
the next person is a teletubbie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False

The next person has 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person has 3 atoms !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

False, i have more than that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster travels back, back to the future!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

true .........with my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some popcorn's 
the next person travel throught universe


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True, but i kill everyone i meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person attacks a giant enemy crabs weak point for massive damage


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2011)

True and I won

The next person shall learn to fly and help create a new city in the sky.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

True

The next poster burns the next poster they post to create post equilibrium with posters


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 30, 2011)

True - equilibrium is necessary.




Next poster loves the song 'Rolling In The Deep - Adele'.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

false - never heard of it

next person loves lasagna


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 30, 2011)

True. I FUCKIN' LOVE LASAGNA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wears boxers, not briefs.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

false i use underwears

next person loves gin tonic


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 30, 2011)

False. Never tried and probably never going to.
Next person knows my neighbour's (x4) occupation.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

False... hobo?... never mind...

The next person is secretly hobo man, protector of piece and upholder of justice, saves the world for the price of a sandwich...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

False? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person can divide by zero


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

True, TURTLES!!!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster knows why i wrote turtles


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 31, 2011)

False. Turtles is 5.

Next person has more warn than me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

True...

The next person has been warned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

False.

Next person also has a clean record.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 31, 2011)

True.

Next person will sing me a lullaby.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

True- JIIIIII GALLY PUFF, JIGA LEEE  EEE PUFF

The next person fell asleep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

False.

Next person actually fell asleep to that lullaby.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

wha- hmm? where am i?

The next poster is static


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I'm magic. *poof*

The next person is a dirty liar.


----------



## Waflix (Jul 31, 2011)

True, except for now. (Or not?)

The next person posts for the first time in this topic.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

false i started posting here like 2 weeks ago

next person lub brownies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

True... i think...

The next person likes bronies


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

True, if bronies = brownies 

Next poster bought the 3DS full price


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

False. I rarely play video games,
But when I do,
I prefer Super Nintendo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster is an alcoholic.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False.

The next person eats melon bread.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

False, but only because I've never heard of it. It sounds AMAZING!

The next poster likes hats.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I prefer jackets.

The next person is infected by the pony-disease that drill in the EoF


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

False, because it's not really a disease.

It's a way of life.

The next poster has yet to be assimilated to the herd.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MLP FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has yet to be assimilated to the herd.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

FALSE! I'm a proud general in Fuhrer Celestia's unstoppable army.

The next poster IS a pony.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

True, in disguise of a human but every full moon i go back to my wonderful land and eat rainbow cakes

Next poster has no pet


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False (I've got a dog, two goldfishes and a rabbit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next poster is heartless


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

False, though my heart is in a bad shape

Next poster is a Frenchie


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster lies!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

True. (False?)

Next person will say false.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope! (Haha, destroyed your paradox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next person is born because of a time paradox.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

True.

Next person has to pee but can't cuz I locked every bathroom!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

False cos 
A) I don't
B) You're nowhere near here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person watched that X Files episode with the creepy doll


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

TRUE, it was written by Stephen King even.. what a show!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person never seen a grey's anatomy episode


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

true and i regret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person likes dr House !


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has already seen at least one episode of Charmed


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

False, but I like the opening theme.

The next poster is a poster.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I'm, err... me?

The next poster is not a mushroom.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I'm a person

Next person is next

EDIT: Ninja'd but the answer is still plauable


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

true
the next person has watched at last 1 episode of fringe !!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I'm previous too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Btw, you should say true as I said 'not', bot it's not important...)

Next person will give me melon bread.

Edit : Ninja'd... --'. But still false, and same 'next' cuz' I'm too lazy...


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

false i has none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person know a good action nds game !


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

true... not gonna say though

the next person just got ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

False.

Next person is a


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

True.
The next person is a bad person


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

true 
the next person say true when the right one was false 
and say false when the right one was true ...........see im bad


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope!

Next person will not say anything.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

True. (I didn't say the word you mentionned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next person is at least as much twisted as I am


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

false or the game is overrr

next person still plays jump ultimate stars

edit blah ninj'ad.. wont change my initial post tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and false im more twisted!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

semi-true... still play it but not alot 

next person is even MORE twisted than Jerome and koimayeul put together. (AKA my standard)


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False... no, true... no false... or maybe true... Dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is a cake *hungry*


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

true but more than you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person want to become fat


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

False, Who WANTS to be fat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is asian... or of asian decent


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

false ...........the very slim people wants to be fat
the next person is 180 cm


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I'm 178.5 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next person will not say false.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

False: ROW ROW FIGHT THA POWA!

The next person is a vegiterian.


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

false im eating meat right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has green eyes


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

False (They're mixed between gray, blue and green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wierd color...)
The next person has a mouth


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

True, assuming muzzles count.

The next poster likes purple.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

True.

Next person is tired.


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

true
the next person is going to sleep


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (At least I'll be going soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
The next person too


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

true ZZZzzz.....
the next person will read/game something before sleep


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I don't sleep, I wait.

The next person is a troll.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - i prefer to be called an innovator.



Next poster would love to get a beer with me.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

True, if by troll you mean unicorn.

The next poster ISN'T a troll.

*Posts merged*

I got ninja'd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, I would love to get you a beer.

The next poster is a ninja.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

True
_>

The next person is a pirate

*Vanishes*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

TRUE! AHRGG.

The next person does drugs.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Tr-FALSE!

The next person does drugs but is sober.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - Kid's, drugs are bad m'kay...





Next poster loves butters from south park.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

True! He's so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has at least once had a crush on a cartoon or video game character.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

False, I'm 100% IRL...*goes off to fap to Hitomi hentai*

The next person is Hitomi


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - she's my ex.




Next poster loves the movie 'Forest Gump'


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

True, I freakin' adore that movie.

The next person likes The Sims.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

True - it vaporized days of my life!





Next poster will recommend a awesome rock band.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

True, Asian KungFu Generation...did I mention I mostly only listen to Japanese music?

The next person does, too.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - I prefer lyrics i can understand, but there are a few japanese music i really like. This is my taste in Japanese music.





Next poster watched 'Angel Beats!' already.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

False, I need to, though.

The next person has seen the show Rin...good God is that show stupid...not bad, just stupid.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - You recommend i watch it? How was the song? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Next poster will post the song that's stuck in their head right now.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

True, it's a good song, and it does fit in with my tasted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't watch Rin, BTW.  It's just a piece of stupid ecchi crap that thinks it's clever and complex but...isn't.

The next person watches the Nostalgia Critic.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - what's that?




Next poster will give me a good reason to go sleep now (it's 1am).


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

True. It's 1am. You should sleep.

The next poster doesn't love Miyavi as much as I do.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 1, 2011)

true, dont know jack bout it

next poster love pickles


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True

The next poster has played Catherine


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 1, 2011)

false, im in france the thing not came out yet but im rly interested!

next poster own a dreamcast and still is fond of her sexyness


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False

The next person is energetic


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

True.

The next poster will answer this and then ask a "True or False".


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

The next person asks a question

false


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

false.

True or false?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Waffles

The next person is a waffle iron


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

False, I'm not a waffle...

The next person will say something interesting.
(Edit: spelling error)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

true


Spoiler: F/I's history lesson 1



A long time ago there existed a kindly, shy man, who loved animals, his name was Louis... which is french for king 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... now he had a lovely wife called Mary Ann Twente who loved her people so much she wanted them all to eat cake. Now one day she heard a noise, that noise was a *REVOLUTION*. To be continued...



The next person likes cake


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a cookie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

true, but i crumbled

The next person is a marionette


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

false... but i think i have one somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is a muppet


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Yoda i am not

The next person twirls their sword *twirl* *twirl* *twirl*


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

true *twirl*
the next person sits on a round table!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False, i sit on a couch

the next person has a TV


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false i have 3 tv's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has more than 1 pc


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True, 3 laptops (1 of which works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and a desktop that can play nothing higher than warcraft 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a giraffe


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false 
the next person has a ebook reader


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False

the next person lives under water


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

true
the next person has difficulties concentrating !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False, i just dont like concentrating...

The next person misreads things alot


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false i read alot on my free time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is a genius


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False as far as anyone should be concerned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has memorized at least 10 GBAtemp emoticons


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false .......only
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person knows more than 11 smiles

edit' if forgot


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True
1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is starting to realize how stupid it feels to fight a book


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false .........3....2...1........DOH!
the next person has give fire at last at one book!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False

The next person approves of my anti-peace sentiments.


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false ........if you want peace be ready for war so when you say anti-peace you mean anti-war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has fight a daemon at last one time


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True?

The next person is a blue hedgehog


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false 
the next person say true when it cant solve a paradox


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False

The next person makes a paradox


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

true 
the next person lies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True... always...

The next person always says false


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false .........not always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person sentence  is false.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Next poster will make me break-fast.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True, it is cyanide, i hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is poisoned and has decided not to move for fear of loosing HP


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

True - can someone bring me an antidote?




Next poster can summon Ifrit.


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

true.........go fast on e pokemon center before you faint !
the next person loves digimon


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

True - what do you think of the new season?




Next poster got ninja'd.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 1, 2011)

false 

next poster has annoying friends


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False... 

The next person is disapoint for my lack of interest in digital monsters


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

i got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd ..........anyways is false , you have your opinions 
false!!!......my friends are awesome!!! ****edit:i will leave this for my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also iv stopped watching digimon at the 3 one the 1 was the best of all
now i still have to see the last one but i dont have a hype for it 
the next person will telll my how the new digimon series is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False, go look it up on wikipedia or something >_>;

The next poster looks up digimon on wikipedia


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false
i never read the story for the spoilers 
the next person hates spoilers


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False, i love spoiling things for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is not as evil as me :/


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

true im the typical god boy next door 
the next person has hacked at last one web page


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not... *adjusts monocle*

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false........ -_- .........im watching you !
the next person has at last killed a bug once !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True, every human alive has at one point or another...

The next person is less innocent than me


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false im the natural hunter of the mosquito's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person has a cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True, and she is right next to me >_>;

The next person tells me what pets they have


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

True - none.




Next poster will recommend me a psp game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True... err... 
ys 7
Star ocean
star ocean 2
WTF
Tales of eternia
tales of destiny 2 (jpn)
tales of rebirth (jpn)
Duodecim

The next poster suspects nothing


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false   -_-
the next person had a cat like me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next poster likes kittens


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

false i love them
the next person likes dragons !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

False, they keep telling me to burn things... or was the leprechauns?

Teh nehxt po stah stole me pot'o gold


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

False, I swear *hides it*

The next person cannot read.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

i dun knoo what ya said un account ah nut being abel tah reed, but true

the next person does not hurt the english language as much as i do...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

False - The english language sucks anyway.....



Next poster will tell me a language that doesn't suck


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 1, 2011)

true, french is refined 

next person loves rambutan fruit


----------



## Waflix (Aug 1, 2011)

False.

The next person thinks he or she is funny.


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

true
the next person has a dog


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

True

The next person is stuck in space


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

False. I'm here by choice.

The next person is a BAMF.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

False, I'm a FMAB

The next person is a Pegacorn.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 2, 2011)

False. I'm an Earth pony. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a Pegasus pony.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 2, 2011)

False - I'm a dragon.



Next poster will recommend me a good anime.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 2, 2011)

True, give Trigun or FMA (not brotherhood) a try. I love 'em both.
Or, you could always watch MLP:FiM like I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster agrees Trigun is amazing.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 2, 2011)

Trigun is nigh on amazing, true

The next person knows that Brotherhood is way better than FMA


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Trigun is nigh on amazing, true
> 
> The next person knows that Brotherhood is way better than FMA



False...I actually need to watch more FMA at some point, I've hardly seen any episodes. Now for a darker notion...cause I'm in a darker mood tonight for some reason... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is a Masochist..


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 2, 2011)

False - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Next poster will give me their view on Ao no Exorcist.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 2, 2011)

False, I've never seen it.

The next person has never watched an entire Japan-only anime


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> The next person has never watched an entire Japan-only anime



False...cant think of anything witty to say.

The next poster knows how much I dislike masterd00d.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

false, no clue about  your feelings toward him

next poster is glad to see Rydian back on GBATemp


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True... though i wish he would hump my leg for old time sake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is all like


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is all


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is all like NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

True.

Next person is all liek, omg, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY~!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False

The next person is false


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope.

Next person is all


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is all like whoa


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

True, whoaaaaaa that's far out, man!

Next person swears to drunk, he isn't god.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False, i -AM-


Spoiler



drunk



The next poster threw nuts at that squirrel


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person threw squirrel at the nuts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

FALSE!!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... yeah okay, that was true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next poster is dry


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

False... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

The next poster has a long neck


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

nope.avi
...Actually, true.

Next person HAD a long neck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True

The next person can divide


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

True and i also multiplicate breads

Next temper did read my usernews about Toki remake and is hyped to death


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False... they're making a remake of it huh? w/e

The next poster has a falls at a speed of 9.8M/s^2


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

false cuz i don't know what you talking about 

next person has a DSTWO


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True... 

the next person has a gaming platform with DS somewhere in its title


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

True, i own a Ds Phat (black) and one Dsi XL (bordeaux, dunno in english for this colour)

Next person has a PSP with cfw 6.20/6.35/6.39 PRO B8


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Falseish... i have one of the earlier pros on my psp go >_


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has (had?) a ps2 (for ToA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True, in fact i got it purely at the time for tales of the abyss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person had to import tales of the abyss


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope, didn't play it on a real console yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is a 'Tales of' freak (and so am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has played a tales of game in japanese


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I played 3 tales of in japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next poster did too!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True (every non english main series games so far, the two radient mythologies and tales of VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next poster is falling


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False (from the 3rd floor, I could hurt myself >.>)

The next poster thinks I'm not telling the truth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False 

The next poster will always say false


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

True.

The next poster's head exploded because of the paradox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True

The next poster is covered with the remains of my exploded head


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False (I'm a magic user, god save the Force Field 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next poster can use magic too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True, but my magic has been limited with a fon slot seal...

The next person kills the seal and becomes hated by seal lovers


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False (Shaoran uses a seal too if I remember well...)

The next person is working on unblocking his fon slots.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False, i already undid it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has green hair


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False (but I love green... Hey I found my new avatar, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person didn't understand.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is part of the dark wings


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False! (Ankoku no tsubasa ga?)

The next person had an affair with Luke fon Fabre


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2011)

false, only with Guy Cecil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person thinks Guy is sexy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

true... because he wouldn't dare get close to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person had their wallet stolen


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a fonist ninja


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False, and i certainly am not Jade incognito either

Edit: The next person does not forget O_O


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False, I forget, a lot...

What were we talking about?
The next poster suspects everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True

The next poster likes shinning fang


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False, I prefer shining fang dragon.

The next person wants a Holy Lance


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False, i want a thunder blade

The next person listens to classical music


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False (J-pop mostly)

The next person hates mosquitoes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False, im good at killing them... before that, i would get bitten an insane amount of times by them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;

The next person has had a leech on them


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure to understand so false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I kill them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person is a mosquito (*kill, kill, kill!!!*)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would have to kill myself

The next person has a pet giant enemy crab, who they tickle the weakpoint for massive funage


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

False (but I saw a tiny enemy crab in the pet shop I went in yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tiny crab shall become giant!)

The next person doesn't like sea fruits... (do we say it like that?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Sea fruits? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 true?

the next poster shows a picture as an example


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

True





The next person tells me how we call this in English (cuz I don't remember right now)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True... "sea food" i think... unless that lemon there is the main draw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is- SWALLOW FURY!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

True!
(no, the lemon has nothing to do there >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is- ICICLE RAIN!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is... Gold Cat!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is amused by this


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/VqxktfxUGmk[/youtube]


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

True!

The next poster has issues with that


Spoiler: Blah...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iwViNMefIo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Estelle made cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



false, I used to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has trouble doing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: PHOTON!!!



[youtube]http://youtu.be/xYyI3y0CDzY[/youtube]


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope, already did it twice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It needs the good weapon-skills and some timing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is light.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

False :/

The next person likes KARMA


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

True. (The song from BUMP OF CHICKEN is absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person knows what the Heart of Infinite Time is.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> True. (The song from BUMP OF CHICKEN is absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> ...



False, no clue on that one.

The next person agrees with me that this thread should be stickied!


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

true
the next person is a sleep walker


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

false

The next poster has posted less in this thread than i


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

true ........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like everyone 
the next person has posted less than me on the main board 1-1


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> false
> 
> The next poster has posted less in this thread than i



True...I haven't posted as much.

The next poster is already dead.


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 'ed NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

False

The next person is a turkey... and shall be hunted down to make turkey curry... which no one will actually want...


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

false........i want turkey
the next person likes this game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

False... this game likes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is half cookie, half cyborg


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

false ...im half cyborg half cookie
the next poster will be a frozen replica


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

False, i am the original...

The next poster is a replica but does not know it, so they will respond with false


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but if im a replica and im posting here where is the original master00d?
oh sh*t ! 
**calling girlfriend**
honey,stop doing what aver are you doing........just listen to me ...........im not with you in your bad ,thats a replica ............kill him ............if you dont have the courage to kill it........... remember ...................he has betrayed you several time ....one after other .........for 245 times ...........i know it................. im him 
**end call**
that replica has no chance of survivor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



back on topic
the next person has an iphone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

False

The next poster has a telephone that can do more than just call people


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

true he can receive calls too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has an black/white tv


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

True, when i turn off the colors

The next person watches TV on a regular basis


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

true
1:45 decetive conan,simpson,how i met your mother 3:30
6:30 top m of the week 7:15
11:00 pirated movies on a pirate tv channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 01:00
the next person goes on internet on regular basic


----------



## linuxGuru (Aug 3, 2011)

True

The next person is a linux user.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

False >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

false .....google translate cant translate that
the next person is a "bukur" person


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

wat?

Next person is sad that ponies are banned from EOF.


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

false
bukur=beautiful in albanian
the next person like google translate


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next poster is a digimon


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

false im a rancher monster
the next person likes the black colour


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 3, 2011)

False - i'm neutral towards black.





Next poster will make me dinner!


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

false ........to to become a man and call the pizza by your own 
the next person will take a pizza for me too


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

false master splinter ate it on the way

next person never played shenmue


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2011)

True.

Next person despises the 3DS.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

False, i don't have one to tell but i do prefere Sony over Ninty

Next poster never seen the movie "The Goonies"


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> False, i don't have one to tell but i do prefere Sony over Ninty
> 
> Next poster never seen the movie "The Goonies"



False, they used to have it playing over and over again at work on the Display TV's near Photo at work.

The next poster knows that I'm not a total hardass. I'm actually quite skittish and whatnot.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

FALSE

The next person is me.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> The next person is me.



Eeep...Dont scare me like that!

F-False. I may like coffee, but I'm not you!

The next person will definately pet me, and give me coffee...more COFFEE! MOAR! MOAR! MOAR!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

False i give you a bitchslap for corrupting my wishes every so often ><

Next person hates on Justin Bieber


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 4, 2011)

False. >> It's Rebecca Black.

Next person wants to give me a cookie.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

True.. If I had some right now.

Next person has cookies to share.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

False and im fucking HUNGRY

Next person give us all a cookie


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False, i nom nom'd em all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster does whatever a spider can.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

true im the amazing spider man irl
next poster was sent to this planet as a baby


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

True.

Next person is a wizard.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

True, err... no false (don't want to be burnt! don't want to be burnt!)

The next person is not a person, but a feebas.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 4, 2011)

False, I am but a Milotic drifting through the water... Er, what?

Next person wishes pokemon were real.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

true(world domination will be so much easier)

next poster is a digimon fanboy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False

The next poster is a baby with a chainsaw, and a killer, i advise posters to not die


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

False.

The next person is a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False

The next person is trololo


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

True.

The next person is a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False

The next person tries to rickroll me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

True i rickroll you in a shoes box and send you to Tibet

Next person loves Tales of series


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

True

The next person is drunk


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

False (not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person has already been rickrolled


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False, i have yet to be rickrolled :/ thats not to say people haven't tried...

The next person has jumped


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

True to get inside shower this morning i have to

Next person have most of his forum activity in the EoF


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person has a job


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

false, i wish

next poster loves the smashing pumpkins


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

False.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False, i dont like smashing pumpkins... its a waste of produce...

I wish for apple jack


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

False, you hate them, I do like them though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a troll.

And Frozen, I think I just Ninja'd your post.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

False, I'm not a troll.
@FI: why a wish here?

The next person is a summon spirit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Ah, this time i got ninja'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



True... i mean false >_>;

The next person is in love with a summon spirit


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Ah, this time i got ninja'd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False.

The next person is a trollOLOL(DIFFERENT FROM TROLL)!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

False (I prefer humans)

The next person loves rappigs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False, his majesty seems to though, i always loved using their meat for my curry though...

The next person has no idea what i mean


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> False, his majesty seems to though, i always loved using their meat for my curry though...
> 
> The next person has no idea what i mean


True.

The next person is a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but: False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tee hee hee, i responded to myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is a giant


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

True, I am a giant SUPERSTA!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks they can play a real guitar if they beat Guitar Hero.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False, HOW DARE YOU SAY IM A TROLL!!!!

The next poster is dead


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

False, and I think I ninja'd your post again...

The next person knows life isn't always fair.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

True, but i just dont care

The next person thinks they ninja'd me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

false, but you just did it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is a pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is not a pony


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

true, but my niece is

next person hates seafood


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False

The next poster is part human


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

true, part human and part pony now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next poster love spicy food


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False... 

The next person like the taste of human blood


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

false i like the one of cats better

next poster run naked in streets a candle up his/her arse every full moon while singing the twilight movie theme


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

False, I hate the Twighlight series.

The next person likes pie.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

true love apple and srawberry pies

next poster got ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

False.

Next person will get ninja'd.


----------



## pistone (Aug 4, 2011)

false.........so false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has 50% on eof ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

True. 84% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person posts way more in the EoF than I do.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

false im a young troll still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next poster had spaguetti today


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

False, spaghetti actually upsets my stomacher.

Next poster knows I have a low pain tolerance


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

True you can't take spaguetti

Next poster is below 20 yo


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False

the next person is older than me


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

True.

The next person hates the Bitch Squad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

false, they don't EoF too oftain, are eh pretty cool and doesn't afraid of nothin'

The next poster is a cat


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> false, they don't EoF too oftain, are eh pretty cool and doesn't afraid of nothin'
> 
> The next poster is a cat


False, and no they aren't to cool by the way they act...

The next person is a Microsoft fan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False

The next person has seen shit fly


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

False. (I think using Linux and OSX more often is enough of a proof here...)
The next poster is a ninja who has already been ninja'd

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd >.<
False, I don't fly shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next poster is a ninja who has already been ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

False

the next poster is a monkey... or a cat... or a flying monkey cat thing...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

True(I evolved though, jk).

The next person lives in a forest.


----------



## pistone (Aug 4, 2011)

false the forest live in my house 
the next person knows something


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

True and something tells me i'm off to sleep

Next person will sleep soon


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

True.

The next person will ponpon soon.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

TRUEPONPONPONWAYWAYWAYPONPONPON

The next person will ask the next person a question about Ponponpon.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

False.

The next user is not not not serious in th EoF.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

False - No one can tell when i'm serious or not.




Next poster will give me the reason to why i'm alive.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

True, Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.

The next person will pronounce "Godot" correctly.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

False, or should I say, No-dot.

The next poster likes 3D gaming.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

True- oh, 3D as in 3DS 3d/Sony 3D TV 3D?  False.

The next person has played One Piece Gigant Battle in English.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

False - games based on anime is 89.74% of the time most likely crappy. I'll just stick to my anime.





Next poster will tell me of a game that was based on a anime and didn't suck dry balls.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

I remember playing the first Naruto fighting game a while back. It was nowhere near great, but the game play was serviceable. I still wouldn't recommend it, but it wasn't horrible.

The next poster is anticipating Mass Effect 3.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next person has chocked to death on a black pretzel.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

False, I loved 1 and 2, but from what they've shown of 2 I don't really care.

The next person loves Persona 4


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

False - haven't tried the Persona series yet.




Next poster's breast is excessively large!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person hates Naruto


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

BELIEVE IT!!! ... by which i mean true

The next person acknowledges that it is time to duel


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

True. *readies trap cards*

The next person doesn't like Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next poster finds


Spoiler: this










Amusing


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Very true.

The next person thinks Applejack > Fluttershy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True... partially...

The next poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s pinkie pie


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

True. She's amazing.

The next poster will tell me who they think is best pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True. Its obviously trollestia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler










Okay, Pinkie or Rarity... though I'm leaning towards Pinkie

The next poster thinks apple jack is the best pony


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

TRUE! But, it's only because she is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But really, I like her best, because I relate to her character far more than the others.

The next poster will post another funny Trollestia image.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False, you can have this instead


Spoiler











The next poster has spent a 1000 years in the moon...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

False, im human and 31

Next poster loves Barbie products


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh so false... I'm more a bratz kid. o.O Wait... what.

Next person has thought about IT.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

True and i HATE on clowns

Next poster ninja'd me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True? I dunno, I've ninja'd alot of people...

The next person deserves to get a ninja


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

True i always dreamt about jumping from roof to roof and sneek trough open windows of my neighborhood

Next poster will log out now


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster cannot make the next post without the letter 'e'


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

Wrong

Following post is coming from a man


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next poster is a miserable little pile of secrets

Edit: muu~ ninja'd


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

True and SOTN is my favorite one

Next poster don't have a clue what is SOTN

(finally ninja'd another temper, YAY)


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

True...(Or maybe false: is that "Symphony of the night"?)

Next poster is half ninja, half cookie and half troll (yeah, 3 halves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True, but i think its bad for my health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a samurai


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

True, I use 3 swords 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is hyped for Disgaea 4.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

false. don't have the console to play it.

next person knows what durian is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is prinny


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person ate a mango


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was delicious

The next person is a coffee addict


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

false. if it would taste like cherry i would drink it.

next person is a clone


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

False, the Character in Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations is the clone, I am the true Godot

The next person will pronounce my name.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

go-doh

next person will tell me if i got it right or not.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

False, because I'm not sure what you're talking about.

The next poster can sing (well).


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah, i can. 

next person ate my cookies.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

You're damn right I did! How could I say no?

The next person can play an instrument.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

i can play....i can't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next person can run 5kms nonstop.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

False - 2 Km, maybe.



Next poster wants to build a space craft and have space adventures


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False, im in space...

The next person is gonna go to space


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> go-doh
> 
> next person will tell me if i got it right or not.


Holy crap you got it right.

Also, true, I'm on my way there right now

The next person is a non-explosive prinny.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True... though i dont think any of us explode :/

The next poster reminds me if you could kill pringer x by throwing it


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

False, I gave him a much more painful death.

The next person has no idea what we're talking about.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

True - never played that series.




Next poster will make me a donut


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

True, i got 2 left now

Next poster drank a coke today


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next poster likes prinnies


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

True, I like make them 'splode.

The next person has beaten Chrono Trigger at least 3 times.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

true, got each and every ending for ps1 release

next poster never played disgaea


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next poster has played persona 3 portable


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

False, I don't have a PSP, I did, however, just recently start playing P3FES, I've been putting it off for WAY too long

The next person has never played Persona 4


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has played, and liked Final Fantasy II (as in the nes game, and not IV)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

True, I just started it not too long ago on my NESDS.

The next person has never played The Sims.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False... unless by "play" you mean do something other than kill them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next poster has killed lots of sims


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

false not even one sim down

next poster still own a NES with a zapper and super mario bros + duck hunt


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never owned a NES

The next person still has a SNES


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

true and many old stuff still

next poster still has a ps1


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster still has an atari 2600


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

false my first (purchased) console system was a NEs (still working BTW)

next poster still not corrupted my wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next poster likes alcohol


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

False i dont like i LOVE strong liquor but with moderation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person just likes it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False... i like to BURN alcohol... but i despise it otherwise

The next person has thrown a prinny before


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

True...'SPLODE 'SPLODE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a prinny


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe... kinda... 

The next person is not as confused as I am


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

True - you need to sort your shit out.





Next poster thinks i'm black.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False, I think your a human 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The next person has reason to believe i am a bot


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

True - when your firmware is updated your persona changes.




Next post has dyspepsia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next person scratches their head...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 5, 2011)

True, as the fact the reason is what you said.

The next person has an original XBOX.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False

The next poster has an xbox360


----------



## pistone (Aug 5, 2011)

false
the next poster has a new avatar.......a awesome new avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is yellow


----------



## pistone (Aug 5, 2011)

true
the next person will tell me who this avatar is from


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True, its fuuka from Disgaea 4

The next poster will say true then they mean false, and false when they mean true


----------



## pistone (Aug 5, 2011)

negative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person wasnt to active on the EoF because was busy with A Promise Unforgotten


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False, its not out in english yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is has not played anything new in a while


----------



## pistone (Aug 5, 2011)

false...sonic colors ....dementium 2 .......
the next person has played something new this week


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

True... err... catherine? back to the future part 5

The next person is doing something and then casually glancing at the EoF


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

True - I'm playing game.





Next wants to elope with me.


----------



## pistone (Aug 5, 2011)

true?
the next person likes that lady on catherine


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

False? 

The next person shall replace me with a bucket of turnips.


----------



## pistone (Aug 6, 2011)

false
the next person will have an awesome avatar and SIGNATURE !!!and will say "night" ,as im going to sleep (beach tomorrow so i need to wake up early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2011)

True... I hope.

The next poster has never heard of Babylon 5.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 6, 2011)

True

The person below me doesn't believe me.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 6, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The person below me doesn't believe me.



False, I believe you...wait...about what?

The next poster below cannot believe my post is not butter!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 6, 2011)

True. I can't.

The next poster knows who ^this^ is.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

err false.. mel gibson on steroids maybe?

next person will tell who this really is


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

false, don't know him, but he looks like the actor from conan the barbarian or something.

next person will tell who the person in penguindefender's post is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True... err... Fabio? 

The next person is annoyable


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

err... not sure.


next person gives me a job.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 6, 2011)

False... I don't have that power.

The next poster believes this topic should be stickied.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has an apple jack plushie


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

false.. i guess? dunno what is >< 
tooo french on that one soz

next poster sticky this topic


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False, thats up to the good grace of the well loved mods or higher
and i guess p1ngy could do it too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is alive


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

tr-false. i'm an undead, like vampires.

next person is a zombie.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

trusaqws... oops... finger fell off :/

Next person is a prinny....dood!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True... i guess... i mean, they told me i was a prinny, then they just gave me this hat and jacket... Of course, this is all just a big dream...

Right?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Right?


True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person saved Weyard at least once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True... I-I think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I've actually doomed it if its been helping Alex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person can teleport


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Alex is strange, we never know what he really wants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person, unlike me, cannot teleport


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False...

The next person can walk on water


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True (thanks to Sophia's psynergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... or was it the Lighthouse's power?)

The next person knows what we're talking about


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

oh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person didn't finish the second one like I didn't


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

False (Actually I even played it before the first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person wants a 4th one cuz there are too much unsolved things at the end of the 3rd one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True >_>; although i have not finished the 3rd one yet (I'm infront of the final boss >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False... cos I DIDN'T FINISH IT!

The next person will explain why.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

uhh... because the trident quest was unbelievably tedious?

The next person hated the fetch quests


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True (even more when you had to cross all the map with no way to teleport yourself >.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False cos I DIDN'T GET THAT FAR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will change to subject to prevent spoilers....


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True, I loved disgaea's plot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person goes back to the original subject.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True.

The next person played with a real Portal device to make holes ("not bullet holes but... you'll understand by yourself when you have it!")

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd >.<
So false.


The next person played with a real Portal device to make holes ("not bullet holes but... you'll understand by yourself when you have it!")


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True, it drove my physics teacher insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person threw a ruler in physics class and explained their action as an example of projectile motion.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False

The next person likes space...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False, too much space... 

The next poster is a weighted companion cube


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (beloved WCC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person is a defective turret


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

True... blam blam... out of bullets

Next person wants me gone


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

False (I didn't use to want you dead and now I don't want you gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person is still alive


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True, even though you broke my heart and killed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tore me to pieces and threw every piece into a fire


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False I would never do that...

Next person was alot like you (maybe not quite as heavy)


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True, and I even did it twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks this piece of data makes a beautiful line.

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd and now it takes a completely different sense, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



False (actually I'm a lot less heavy than a lot of people >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

true

The next person was told to stay away from science in a language other than english


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

true...

next person is doo-ing in a secret area in one of the test chambers


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True, I played it in french, english and spanish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks we should burn the lemons!

Edit: Again?!? Anyway true: I love secret areas in test chambers


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False, i am gonna burn life's house down with the lemons... i'll have my boys make a combustible lemon!!!

The next person hands me some combustible lemons


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Er, false, I don't have one right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has been violently disassembled and carefully reassembled for the sake of science.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False, i'm a prinny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... probably...

The next poster wants to give me lemons


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a lemon


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False,  I'm a combustible lemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is different


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True *foreshadows*

The next poster saved that turret


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, for the sake of the success 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves to go turret-bowling with weighted storage cubes.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False! How can you harm turrets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person didn't save that turret out of stupidity (like I did the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

False: I didn't save it out or cupidity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows my friend Neurotoxin and my other friend Moron


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

Half true, half false, i know neurotoxin but I am afraid i do not know any moron... exept maybe wheatley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person had pinkie sphere instead of wheatley


Spoiler: pinkie sphere



[youtube]http://youtu.be/iIejAv3yA7o[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

false... but i wish i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person likes that video just as much as I do


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants her hacked into the game


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants a pony instead of PotatOS in the game too


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

True, I approve

The next poster thinks everything is better with ponies


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

True... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person actually watches MLP


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

False, I don't even know what that is.

The next person is Herobrine.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Edit: double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



False.

The next person is a window


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

false

The next person is a persona
Edit: :/


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False 


Spoiler











Next person thinks I actually do think that

NINJA'D but w/e


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False, cuz i changed it cuz the above changed it... 

The next person kept up with what i just typed


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

false cos I cba

next person will do it for me


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True (cuz I'm the one who changed everything, sry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person is a


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False *gets ninja's*

The next person got ninja'd be me just now


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

True (you ninja...)

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster eated piggy


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

False.

The next person is not smart, not a scientist, not a doctor, nor a full time employee.


----------



## Wiip™ (Aug 6, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a zit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False 

The next person is not a prinny


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next person likes to say "dood!"


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Doodly false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person will play without me until tomorrow


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

False, I think I might have had enough for now...

The next person is gonna go to sleep soon


----------



## pistone (Aug 6, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......not until tomorrow at last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is watching a movie


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

kinda true... your post was made while I was watching Life of Brian but now I'm finished

next person will wish me good night!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

True, Good night have a nice dream!!

Next poster will wish ME good night


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

True. G'Night!

The next poster is human.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

yes, well formerly.

next person shows me a ring.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

false, lazy to link it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next poster will not be so lazy and show us a ring


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

false, i'm the one who's asking for a ring. 

next person shows me a pig.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

False, i give you an elephant with clothes on



Spoiler











Next poster will give me a sexy furry kitty lady


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

ahh, no, i'll keep them to myself


next person is someone who don't know who rain is.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

false, she is the hot blonde in fear effect 2

next person don't know who Gabo is


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

false, i don't know who that is.


Spoiler






			
				koimayeul said:
			
		

> false, she is the hot blonde in fear effect 2


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rain_(entertainer)



next person gives me a glass of water


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

False, i only carry bottles of water

also you was True, not knowing who Gabo. He is a character in Dragon Quest VII and also my new little hamster



Spoiler











And i recall this asian guy Rain in some korean dramas i saw i believe?

EDIT : holy shit! FULL HOUSE rofl my first drama ever.. im still in love with this and the cute lady actress, so sweet & funny >.<


K Next person will post at least one pic of his/her pet(s)


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

Spoiler: look








sorry about the quality



next person hates monkeys


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Lovely furry friend what's his/her little name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False i love monkeys i wish to have one chimpanzee since i was a kid

Next person loves densha otoko


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

nope haven't watch/read it.

he's named iw-iw. that was the sound he makes when he was a kitten. 

next person ate a bag of bags.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 7, 2011)

false. I don't eat bag

next is dancing stuff~!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

false, im eating while laying on my bed

next poster has a fetish for socks


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 7, 2011)

True.


Spoiler










Next person likes free steam games.
-snip-


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

False 

Next poster corrupt my wish!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 7, 2011)

False! Corrupt your own wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person will corrupt his wish


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

False (do it yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person is corrupted


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

True, by you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is not french


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

True

The next person is not a vampire


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

True.

The next person is not a rappig


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

True

The next person is not a necromancer


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

True im a warlock

the next person know who is Luke Atréides


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

False (but he's on Fb - thanks google ^^)

The next person is not Luke Atréides


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

true

The next person is an octapus


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

(Luke Atréides is character from Dune)

True i m FF6 octopus

Next poster ninja'd my T or F game


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

False (I'm a Dodecadopus, with 12 tentacles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person suspects everything

Edit: Ninja'd
False, you ninja'd me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

True

The next poster likes monocles


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

True

The next person had a monocle a few days ago


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a mustache


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

False but my dad used to have one

Next poster has a beard


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows someone who has one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

False, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person does not like sugar in their tea


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

True, i like it clean

Next poster will post an awesome mustache


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

False.

The next poster has got a pink pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler











The next poster has sleeps more than 4 hours a day


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

Unfortunately true.

The next person is A PEGACORN!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

False 

The next person knocks me out with a wet fish


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 7, 2011)

True

The next poster likes turtles


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

True, i had small ones when i was a kid in a fish tank

Next poster likes pickles


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

True

The next person likes the powerpuff girls


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

False, don't see that in France?

Next poster will play Alphabet game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

err... >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

true, dont let this game die!

next poster likes shit pickle 



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

False

The next person likes the angry video game nerd


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

true can't get enough of his stuff 

next person likes motherfucker mike


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

eh, true enough...

The next person likes old video games


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

granted, but not too old starting with NES 

next poster start with SNES


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

False, atari >_>;

The next poster is a robot from the future


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope, I'm a pony from Equestria.

The next poster is a robot from the future.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False. I am from the future, however.

Next person is a robot from the future.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 8, 2011)

False, I'm still just a pony.

The next poster is a robot from the future.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False. Nuff said.

Next person is a pony from the future.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

False, im a dood

Next person is asleep


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 8, 2011)

True - This may all just be a dream.






Next poster will wake me up.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

no, stay there. 


next person will kill me.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 8, 2011)

True. 

Next person will be the next person.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

true, 

next perosn will tell me.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 8, 2011)

False. I ain't sayin' nothin'.

The next person appreciates southern dialect.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

uhmmm...which south?

next person won't hate ponies


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 8, 2011)

True - i don't hate/like them.



Next poster will recommend me a awesome music artist whose album(s) is just flowing with awesome.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

false. i don't know what awesome or now, just what i like and what i don't.

next person eats riceballs


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish.

The next person actually does.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

nope, 

next person saw monkat's hole-in-one post.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 8, 2011)

False - I'm sure i didn't miss anything....





Next poster will recommend me a awesome music artist whose album(s) is just flowing with awesome.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

True, i recommand you



Spoiler



[youtube]onDh4P1cE2E[/youtube]



Next person will recommand us yet another awesome artist


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False

The next person will recommend i stop listening to Devo


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

True, fucking STOP LISTEN TO DEVO HOLY SANDAL

Next person still listen to Devo


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False, I'm listening to Chopin

The next person likes classical music


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

True, especially Ludwig 

Next poster loves opera


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True... as long as you're not talking about the person

The next person can fly at mach speeds


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

haven't tried yet.

next person knows how to troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True

the next person actively trolls


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

False, I never try top troll

The next person isn't a troll


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True

The next person is a bad troll


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

eh? i don't know, you tell me.

next person helps a lot.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False

The next person is on a quest


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

False, but whenever im able i help ^^

Next person likes to troll while helping

edit: you ninja you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




true, quest for identity flashback style


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 8, 2011)

true O.o...

the next player also plays pockie ninja (|:|)

*even got ninja's but, idc.. still true..*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

fals.e

next person plays the piano.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False

The next poster plays an ocarina


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

false only some accoustic guitar, bad

next person plays drums

edit: false for ocarina!
i give up the game im too slow tonight.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

true, i throw them at people. 
wait...that's not how you play it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is sleepy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False

The next person gloats about ninjaing me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

False, i cry because u'r a lightning speed ninja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster will teach me the way to be even faster


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

True, type faster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

False, dont see frozenindignation around

Next poster is female


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True

The next person is male


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

True

The next person is good at Osu!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False, I'm good at the DS ones but i don't think that's what you meant

The next person is a pirate


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

True, I'm a self pirate.

Also, I was referring to the PC one

The next person is srs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False, 

one of us is not serious enough


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

True, im DEAD FUCKING SERIOUS just like the nerd about Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde

Next poster saw the episode with Mr Bucket


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True

The next person owns a Mr bucket


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

False, i wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person had an AMSTRAD computer


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False

The next person has played E.T on the atari


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False.

˙pɐǝɥ ɹǝɥ/sıɥ buıuɹnʇ ʇnoɥʇıʍ sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ uosɹǝd ʇxǝu


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True 

The next person uses the same font


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

True.

Next person uses the same font size.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True 

The next person lies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

True.

Next person is telling the truth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

true

The next person is a sea turtle


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

True. Wait, what?

Next person's hand is a dolphin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

false, its a dolphin torpedo

The next person is a robot ninja pirate dolphin from outerspace


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False, but I'M IN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACEEE!

Next person is a turtle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True

The next person is a frog... and is surrounded by the french


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False. *croak*

Next person is the person that will come after my next post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False

The next poster is a poster


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False, I am a poster.

Next person is the next person.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False, I do not exist

The next poster thinks i do not exist


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False.

Next person knows why we exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has tried to kill me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Did I now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also false.

Next person was peeking through a crack as I took a shower.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a crack


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False.

Next person drinks H2O2.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

False

The next poster drinks MgO


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False.

Next person drinks C11H22O11 (aq)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmm... thats 1 carbon away from sucrose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In anycase, false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes the way H2O2 bubbles when poured on human blood


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False, that's disgusting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will hand me a bottle of vodka.


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

true vodka absolut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will drink all the vodka


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True (BTW H2O2 can act as a disinfectant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The next person sets the vodka on fire


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

True.

Next person drinks the vodka while it's on fire.


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

false ....last time i did it ......it wasnt only the vodka who took fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will bring me a shoot of.............milk


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

true but you get drunk from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person hears a high pitched noise


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

True..my sister playing a Justin Bieber song.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has an annoying sibling


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True... she suffers from Chronic Troll Syndrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows what that is


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

true but i wont tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has no idea what it was


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person actually baked a cake using these ingredients.


Spoiler



1 18.25 ounce package chocolate cake mix.
1 can prepared coconut pecan frosting.
3/4 cup vegetable oil.
4 large eggs.
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips.
3/4 cups butter or margarine.
1&2/3 cups granulated sugar.
2 cups all purpose flour.
Don't forget garnishes such as:
Fish shaped crackers.
Fish shaped candies.
Fish shaped solid waste,
Fish shaped dirt.
Fish shaped ethyl benzene.
Pull and peel licorice..
Fish shaped volatile organic compounds
and sediment shaped sediment.
Candy coated peanut butter pieces, Shaped like fish.
1 cup lemon juice.
Alpha resins.
Unsaturated polyester resin.
Fiberglass surface resins.
And volatile malted milk impoundments.
9 large egg yolks.
12 medium geosynthetic membranes.
1 cup granulated sugar.
An entry called 'how to kill someone with your bare hands'.
2 cups rhubarb, sliced.
2/3 cups granulated rhubarb.
1 tablespoon all-purpose rhubarb.
1 teaspoon grated orange rhubarb.
3 tablespoons rhubarb, on fire.
1 large rhubarb.
1 cross borehole electro-magnetic imaging rhubarb.
2 tablespoons rhubarb juice.
Adjustable aluminum head positioner.
Slaughter electric needle injector.
Cordless electric needle injector.
Injector needle driver.
Injector needle gun.
Cranial caps.
And it contains proven preservatives, deep penetration agents, and gas and odor
control chemicals. That will deodorize and preserve putrid tissue.


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

true but not shore how it came out .............it was for my neighborhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has baked a cake only with these ingredients 


Spoiler



water
air


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it tasted terrible

The next person complimented me on the taste of the cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then... slowly started bleeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... from the ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Grr... i got ninja'd... eh, whatever


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

true ..........it was deliciuos i like..........oh my ears .........my blood......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

False, but you DID, however, ninja me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person is a deadly ninja


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

tr.........false
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next poster suspects nothing


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

*doesn't think to look around. Uh... true?

The next poster owns a rabbit.


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

'd 
false ........i had a rabit muahahhaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next poster has a "mini me"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person has been ninja's lately


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is not true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has a frozen heart 





 ..........again


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True...

The next person has a heart


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

True. AND IT'S FULL OF LOVE!!!

The next person appreciates friendship.


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

true ............also i got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd again ...........now that i think about it can i change my answer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person dont care about bandwidth


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False >_> 

The next person has faster internet than me


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

hahahahah............no really..... hahahaha ..........LOL ........meaning FALSE >.<
the next person has hacked their neighborhood wireless


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

EDIT: Haha, I have... more than once, but I pay for my own now.

The next person has had to use dial-up before.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True *shudder* 

The next person is almost as insane as pinkie pie


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

False. I don't think anypony comes close.

The next person is as helpful as Applejack.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True... but only if you're comparing my helpfulness to her during apple bucking season

The next person likes throwing parties


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false
the next person has a strange hat somewhere in the house


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

true... it did not like being washed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is made out of glue


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false
the next person like gummy bears !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

true

The next person has had their wallet stolen


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

true .......maybe ...........or i just lost it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person don use wallets


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person has more than 1 TV


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

true 3 
the next person has more that 1 phone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person has a jar of dirt they stole from captain jack sparrow


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

true
the next person is going take the hobbits to Isengard


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

true

The next person does not simple walk into mordor


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

true
the next person knows why the rum si gone !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person gives me some rum


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false you must be 21 
the next person will fly with a plane next year


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True... most likely >_< also the legal drinking age in australia is 18 >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false ...........i suspect nothing muahaha........hey wait a min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next poster made a gbatemp meme


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false ......we made a gbatemp meme .....i just dont remember it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will tell me their favorite meme


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False, I can't think of it right now...one of them is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person will tell me theirs


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

true ....glade you asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will keep posting as im going to sleep now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a nice day/night


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person enjoys the Nostalgia Critic


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - what is that?





Next poster likes to reminisce in the past.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

False. I don't like my past. I spend my time looking ahead.

The next poster had a happy childhood.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

True - i don't really remember much...





Next poster will recommend me a awesome music artist whose album(s) is just flowing with awesome.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True - i already did few post back but here goes



Spoiler



[youtube]nzY2Qcu5i2A[/youtube]



Next poster is a BELIEBER!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

False... i don't know what that is...

Next person will make me food...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

You believe in Justin Bieber = Belieber xD

False, i make food for nobody  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster IS Justin Bieber!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

yes. i am.


next person hates me.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you.

The next person knows I love a good argument, but don't start them intentionally.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True 

The next person wants me banned from GBAtemp


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, who will play with me on the EoF if u banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person want to get unbanned


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The nxet posren can raed tihs


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

true, easy

le prochain qui poste sait lire le français ^^


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person knows some latin


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True but only very little

Next poster will tell me about the game ZHP Unlosing Ranger vs Darkdeath Evilman


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, its a rougelike styled RPG with some wacky comedic elements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're character starts each area they enter at level 1, but each time their level resets they get an increase in base starts which the leveling up formula takes into account. Its also quite brutal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has played demons souls


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True and though i loved the art direction i re-sold it out of frustration, too hardcore for my liking >.<

Next person did the same or just left it taking dust for silly difficulty issues


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i loves it, but have not had enough time to play it properly

The next person has played a tales of game


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True, starting with Tales of Phantasia on my old ps1, but beside i only played Eternia on the same ps1 later on

Next poster will advice me of the best Tales of available for Ds, ps1 or ps2


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True These would probly be the best
For DS: 
Tales of Hearts (only in japan)
Tales of Innocence

For PS1 
Tales of Eternia

For PS2 
Tales of destiny remake (directers cut) (Only in japan)
Tales of Rebirth (only in Japan)
Tales of the abyss

The next person tells me to list all the tales of games


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - my friend Wikipedia can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Next poster will try to guess what i had for breakfast.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True... was it breakfast?

The next poster usually has breakfast afternoon


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True, though...

Like me, the next person does not like breakfast foods.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, unless steak counts as a breakfast food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person gives me some coffee


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - i'll give you beer.





Next poster will allow me to date their sister.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

she's 14. no.

next person shows me a pic of angelina jolie.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True, a nice shot of her sexy curves



Spoiler











Next poster enjoyed the sight


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

true. though i would've preferred if it was monkat's face.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

False, both the head and body of that picture are terribly disgusting.

The next poster agrees with me.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

True. Love monkat as a person... hate those images

Next person agrees with me


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

false, love both.

next person saw an eagle and shot it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person is as majestic as an eagle... piloting a blimp


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

False, I'm even more so, because I'm a pegasus elegantly flying through the air.

The next person thought of Rainbow Dash when reading this. ^


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False


			
				penguindefender said:
			
		

> *elegantly* flying through the air.


I thought of fluttershy

The next person also has a pet alligator they call gummi


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

False, BUT DEAR CELESTIA I WISH I DID!!!

The next poster thinks Gummy is awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, quite

The next person can use magic


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

False.. if only

I wish I had the incentive to watch MLP
Only watched the first one


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True...wait, you didn't say anything

The next person *did* say anything.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

True, because I'll give you a big, warm hug if you watch the rest of 'em.

The next person agrees the person above me should finish MLP.

EDIT: ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person is pumped for season 2


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

True.

Next person makes a wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ninja'd.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

FALSE

The next person is excited for Disgaea 4


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

HELLZ YEAH!!!! TRUE!!!

the next person is getting a vita thanks to disgaea 3


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

hmm....nope. not just because of disgaea 3

next person will get the 3g version


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

False. AT&T sucks.

Next person knows how much AT&T sucks.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True to the high heavens

The next person has played Persona 4


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

no i don't. 

next person will shoot me.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

TRUE!!! I can't wait to get a new plan.

The next poster also agrees AT&T sucks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, although i have no idea who they are

The next person tells me why i should care when they do not provide their service here


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

because...maybe...for americans?

next person also hate's the psv 3g carrier in their country.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person has played Persona 4 (I were ninja'd)


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

False, what's that?

The next person will explain it for me.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

false - haven't gotten around to playing the persona series, yet.




Next poster will give me a good reason to go to class this evening.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, i lovezd it... and i love the hiimdaisy comic too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person knows about the persona 4 comic

Edit: ninja'd
@sinharvest24 False


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

false. comic, you mean manga? 

next person will answer my question


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - i don't know.





Next poster know the meaning of Odiferous Nethers.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

They mean manga Actually hiimdaisy is a hilarious webcomic turned even better youtube comic, but I was ninja'd so it doesn't matter.  False

The next person knows that in Japan the Japanese are starting to call manga "comics"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Edit: false. i didnt know that 

True, and i DID mean comic

The next person likes that comic too


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

I love it, put links in my previous post, too bad they stopped.

The next person wants more


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants a persona 5


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - I should start at 1.




Next poster will give me a good reason to go to class this evening.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> True, because I'll give you a big, warm hug if you watch the rest of 'em.


A free hug is a free hug! 
*begins watching MLP*

True, I'm not a fan of persona but I want one so all the fans can enjoy it (me being non-selfish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next person will heal my big toe cos my brother stepped on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINJA'd but I ninja'd penguindefender so


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

True. It's good, and good for you.

The next poster agrees sinharvest should go to class.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

true it's night. no sun.


next person will recommend me a game for the psp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True disgaea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a muffin


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

True...
I recommend any of the Tales games

The next person will disagree with my selection.

NINJA'D!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True and False, I've only played Innocence and the beginnings of Symphonia and Phantasia for the PS1

The next person will tell me what I changed in my signature


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

False, I dunno
but I like Osu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person also plays Osu!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - what the hell is Osu?



Next poster watches Ao no Exorcist.


Edit: ninja'd


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

;_; I flipped my Anime Planet image so Goku isn't hidden behind text.

Also True and False, I play Osu! more than any human should and I plan on watching Ao no Exorcist

The next person has died their hair.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, should i?

The next person likes reading manga


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Heck YEAH

The next person knows One Piece is better as a manga.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person has spasms at the phrase "believe it"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

True - i love Fairy Tail!!!




Next poster will recommend a awesome manga that is not bleach/naruto/onepiece.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True: Rurouni Kenshin

The next person has been ninja'd


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person knows that One Piece should NOT be grouped in with Naruto and Bleach


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, it should be grouped in together to annoy one piece fans

The next person tells me why, if pirates are better than ninjas, how come they still havnt found the one piece?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

'Cuz it's like Dragon Balls in Dragon Ball Z, not that important anymore.

The next person knows it's true.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, though i never thought it was important

The next person tells me to read the one piece manga


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

true. it's awesome. 

next person likes the latest chapter of naruto.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False, I have to check it out, though.

The next person watched a random Funimation anime and almost died because of it.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false, didn't see even a shipuden era

next poster fix the alphabet game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : ninja godot! bad! bad godot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



false i like most anime i seen except this blue dragon stuff lately gets on my nerves


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i have not watched/read naruto in years... BELIEVE IT!!!

The next person stabs me for making references to terrible dubs...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

false, i don't play that gam.e

next person likes mysterious girlfriend x


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

True 

errr 

wait what?


False....



Next poster watches Gintama.


Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

False
Next person will help me tidy my room


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

NO.  NEVER.

The next person will tidy mine, and I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you forever.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

yes. i'm glad to help.

next person will cut my hair.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i suck at cutting hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is a bomb


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

SPIRIT BOMB!

The next person wants to be filled with "spirit"


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false it sounds scary

next poster has a hatchet


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person has a 50 uses hatchet


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - i really don't







Next poster likes Gintama.


Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

yes. though i only watched a few eps.

next person has a cake.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

True.. it's chocolate fudge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i'm such a fatty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next person disagrees with that statement


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True, I don't like chocolate

The next person likes skittles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is self aware


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false i think im a cocumber

next poster has an awesome cake


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False 

The next person is pony


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False i m cocumber

Next poster give us cake


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False -it's all mines!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Next poster loves to hug big boob girls.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

no. i'm a prinny.

next person wishes to be a pony


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false, im good being a cocumber girls luv me

erm..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next poster found it gross


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person is of german decent


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

not really. i like hentai.

next person eats my meals.
ninjaed again...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

true, from my mom side it seem

next poster give us all a cake for dessert

edit: ninjjj >< 
true i ate your meals but want dessert!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True, but I will be the one to eat it

The next person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s  me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person hates me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

True - you're not her



Spoiler













Next poster loves her ^


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

False.. never I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person hates ME

NINJA'd


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False.

The next person will tell me how they feel about Apollo Justice


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

i don't know him.

next person will tell me about itachi.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

No

The next person knows Naruto loves Sasuke


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

True - it's a gay-oriented story.


Next poster will tell me about Okita.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

false

The next poster keeps shipping shippuden characters


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, he's a fool turning down sakura and hinata.

next person reads bleach.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Meh...kind of.

The next person wonders what happened to Bleach after the first season.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False: it became filler

The next person has watched filler, the anime


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

True 



Next poster will tell me why the fuck is my back hurting so much?!?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

ehh, i don't watch fillers.  nope. dunno.

next person watched the girl who leapt through time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, but i feel like playing time hollow again

The next person has played time hollow


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false, is it good?

next poster will tell me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, I remember it being really good...

The next poster is awake


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False, this is a dream, yours actually

The next person has seen Inception.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True... either that or exposition, the movie...

The next person tells me an anime i should definetly watch


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

uhhh.... kami nomi zo shiru sekai II? 


next person likes kami nomi zo shiru sekai.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, never heard of it

The next person also googles it

Edit: oh, its that >_


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - i i have better things to do with my time.




Next poster will give me the general equation for alkenes.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

nope.i already know what it is. and i love it. keima is awesome. dunno what it is

next person thinks keima is awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person is the walrus


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - i'm a greymon.


Next poster will tell me which Greymon was the coolest.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person has a Digimon...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True, Pikachu

The next person has a prinny


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a Digimon...


False. Sadly ;O;
FUCKING NINJA'D
False.

The next person flies around on winged catboys


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person throws prinnies at catboys


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

fuck i get ninjaed all the time.

next person will complain too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i have no idea whats going on

Neither does the next poster


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Ninja's and prinnies, duh.

The next person knows


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i suspect nothing

The next person suspect everything


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

True - It's pretty simple.



Next poster will explain explain Kirchoff's rule to me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i dont know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes cole's law
GEDDIT?! GWAHAHAHA


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, who is that?

next poster has a ps2 with modchip


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, just swap magic 3.8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tells me i should hack it to play games from a harddrive


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

no, coz i don't know what you guyz mean.

next person is bored,


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - get a ps3 and lets play online.



Next poster wants to Escape to IMVU...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

NO WAY

The next person...PERSONA 4


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

FFS, YES, I LIKE PERSONA 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has their coffee stolen by me


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

i don't have coffee

next person has coffee.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false, its 9:30 pm i wotn drink cofee

next poster likes watermelon lolipops


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

false, i like strawberry flavor

next person is not alone.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

*Fornever Alone*

The next person noticed I haven't been saying "True" or "False"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person has a cat


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False, I'm a nyancat

The next person has a PS2.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

False - my ps2 lens was semi-working so i gave it away...




Next poster will tell me why does koimayeul avii disturbs me so much...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

i only noticed it now, so....not sure

next person want's to be a mod.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, too much tedium

The next person like science


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i like weird science and LISA

Next poster will get my point


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True, but i will not care for it

The next person is round and squishy


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False im small and thin

Next poster will guess my height and weight


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, you are a smurf

The next smurfing smurf is smurfing being cencored smurf by smurf in the smurf by a smurf that is so smurf and so smurf you will not be able to smurf smurf smurf sideways for smurf weeks.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i could not smurf a thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next poster think Dana Scully is hot


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 9, 2011)

False.

Next Post shall on the 200th page.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person thinks the sun is hot


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True, unless i create a void crashing gbatemp server

Next poster will destroy me before i do so

edit duh.. true sun is hot u


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is Laharl, the heir to the throne


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False, I'm Adell

The next person is Mao


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i can't stand disgaea 

Next poster is hurt by my words

edit, oh god im geting my ass handed to me by ninjas again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



false, dunno who mao is


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

False, cuz you love ze Phantom Brave

BTW, you're first false is valid, Laharl, Adell, and Mao are the main characters of Disgaea 1, 2, and 3 respectively.

The Next person knows just how awesome Phantom Brave is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person is prinny my love


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

No, I am Prinnydot.

The next person cowers from me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i get ice coffee thrown on me

The next person shares some coffee with me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, 10pm no cofee or bad night

Next poster drink cofee at anytime


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

True, you now it

The next person will give me coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

True

The next person drinks more coffee than me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false, im not godot

next poster got ninja'd by me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe... hard to tell

The next person is undead


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True, i m udnead warlock and udnead rogue on my wow account but not put credit on that for more than a year now

Next poster has an actve wow account


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i hate MMO's

The next person loves them


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false i like real few of them at a moderate pace

next person was a bastard on pvp at wow


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False, i never played wow

The next person has an addictive personality


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True or false, what is that? too french on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster has a fetish for nails


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person has eaten frogs legs


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, and not anytime soon

Next poster likes to eat Snails


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

False

The next person is stalking me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

True, but its getting late

Next poster will tell me his/her local time


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 9, 2011)

True  4:54pm

And the next poster is wearing the same clothes they were yesterday...


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false
the next poster has a wifi rooter


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

false, changed them today

next poster sleep naked


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false ........half naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd and didnt realize


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

False, but i had my fair share few hours back lol

Next poster will see a X file episode soon


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false ....they dont scare me anymore
also yeah if you read just 3 post back you will realize that you have  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has more medals than me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

holy shiz did not notice with new page ^^
false i have ethernet connection

true i have 5 medals 

next poster know who is eugene victor tooms


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

false ...... :S
the next person will tell me who eugene victor tooms  is


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

True, he is a character from early X-files seasons
more here http://x-files.wikia.com/wiki/Eugene_Victor_Tooms


Spoiler










open if you dare!

Next poster was scared to open and now jelly in fear


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

no

next person didn't open the spoiler above.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

false I didn't open but I know who he is... the freak... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person knows who he is as well...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

false, and i have no intention of knowing.

next person is naked.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

false, do you want me to be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is naked and will send pics as proof


----------



## wasim (Aug 10, 2011)

false  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person is from the prinny squad !


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

false. i don't want to be naked in public. unless they're all hot girls and naked too. ahh ninja!!! yes.

next person will be jelly.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

True, i posted that spoiler tag with tooms and now im still jelly.. also, i know you guys opened it ^^

Next poster opened it, admit it, and is jelly too!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

False, i didn't look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is literally jelly


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

True, still under Tooms powerful aura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster got a warn


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

True, it rose to 30% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks I am eventually going to be banned


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

False, you must really try for that to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster missed me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

True

The next poster thinks 30% is an awkward number :/


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

False, im pretty jealous actually with my virgin state 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster thinks the Backstreet Boys were the Best. Music. band. Ever. Period.  (hahahaha...haa.. haaa...)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

Even in EoF it's false.

The next person has never beaten a "Tales of" game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

False
@koimayeul you can have this


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/qRxU9fKw1X8[/youtube]



The next person started watching that clip from 39 seconds in


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

False, i skipped through the whole thing and i can't get much from speech.. im too french need subtitles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next poster has the same issue with spoken english


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

False, I live in an english language dominant country.

English is also not the next poster's first language


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

True, here is french and german.. english is foreign 

Next poster is scared of p1ng


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

False, I dont even mind the guy :/ though i think he has something against me.

The next poster uses pudding to fly


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

False, i fart to fly

Next poster is waiting for Fringe on Tv tonight


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

False,

The next poster lieks donuts


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

True, it goes great with coffee

The next person likes coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person drinks less coffee than me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

True, i almost not drink any.. only on rare occasions

Next poster likes Visual Novels


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2011)

True

The next poster recommends me one


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

False - i don't know any.



Next poster will tell me why i haven't eaten in 8 hours.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2011)

True, because you have most likely been preoccupied with something

The next person explains the universe to me in just 5 easy installments of $199.99


----------



## machomuu (Aug 11, 2011)

False, it only takes 1.

The next person will take me up on this great offer.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

False - i can easily just pirate it.



Next poster will upload a copy.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

False, i cba doing so

Next poster is keepin an eye on this FF type 0 demo coming today if all goes well


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

true. well... actually it's already out and i already have it. 
AWESOME!  
that is all.

next person didn't download ff type-0


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

true, im looking for it though

next poster will provide me with a direct link


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/fabula/0/download/download.html

next person don't understand anything in the link i posted


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

True, but i found it just a minute before your help, thanks though xD
On that page, saw the area with the arrow becoming a cute finger so i grabbed the file  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next poster will tell me the basic commands to enjoy the game


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

meh, just figure it out yourself. it wasn't hard for me. 

next person is downloading ff type-0 demo.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

False, I want the full version!

Next is maid lover


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person is a French lover


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

true, but im a loyal one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next poster loves french kiss


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

well what french? yes. aren't kisses usually like that?

next person tells me what.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

true .......what 
the next person has 122 open tabs in their browser !


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

true, what?
don't know exactly why it gets this name but i wont complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next poster will start the ff type 0 demo now

edit : ninja'd err.. false i have 2 only, one being youtube and other being this page


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

false, i already played it earlier.


next person played disgaea 1


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

False, i tried but could not get into it.. makai kingdom i liked some

Next person don't like t-rpg that much


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2011)

True... I really don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I loved the VN

Next person thinks ARPG is the best form of RPG


----------



## machomuu (Aug 11, 2011)

False, I like any type of RPG but I definitely don't like ARPG the most, though I did love Secret of Mana.

The next person as played the Secret of Mana.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

false

next person is in prison


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will help me evade


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

false, i come tease you to the parlor with oranges and porn on my iphone

next poster want kill me for being so evil


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

false, i would join you in teasing him

next person would join too.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so who is the dude ?.....................doh!
the next person will protect me from this evil friends


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

yes yes i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person wants to help the poor guy


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so who is the poor guy ...........doh!
the next person will make a riot with me ! 
for the resistance!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

True - FOR HIGHER!!!!!!!!!!!



Next poster will appose me in the riot.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

false .....i will join you in the riot !
the next poster shout with me:
For the resistance!
and then join me in the riot !!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

false. who are you opposing?

next person will tell me.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

true .......for the resistance!
the next poster will surrender and join the resistance


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

false. i won't follow rebels

next person won't too.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

false.........im the rebel 
the next person will not join me in the not-riot
also @naryan will respond to the questions i made on the "know your temps "


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

True, i wont help you out of jail even though im a Rebel Ewok



Spoiler











Next poster would love an Ewok furball friend and think they are lovely, too


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

no.

next person loves bieber. even wants to marry him.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

false, i like Kirsten dunst for that purpose better

next poster is Eugene Victor Tooms


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

False - who the fuck is that?


Next poster will ask me to play black ops with them on the ps3.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

no. i haven't played black ops for the pc....


next person is crying.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

false   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  ...............true 
the next person will make me smile


----------



## wasim (Aug 11, 2011)

false , i am no joker

next person will make master00d smile !


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

next person will laugh.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2011)

false...
it had no effect

the next person has a picture that will make me laugh


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

i have none.

next person will not post a pic.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

false .....my avatar is a pic and i cant do nothing about that
the next person will know the truth


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

true, and truth is.. this is spongebob squarepants!

next person will have dinner soon


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2011)

false... i literally just had it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will do... something... but... im not sure... what...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

True, i post a new spoiler tag every1 is itching to open



Spoiler











Next poster opened it but is scared to admit he/she got jelly at such a sight


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

False - Taylor Swift > your spoiler




Next poster will name some that > Taylor Swift.


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

true master00d >all the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person will tell me their true name


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a weird name


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

my name is not weird. i think.

next person is pregnant or wants to be.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

False - i have no womb.



Next poster doesn't have a womb but also doesn't even exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is an easy bake oven


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 12, 2011)

False- the next person is a Prinny


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

True d00d

The next person has d00d in their post d00d


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

dood?

next person is a leo.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False d00d

The next person has a cat named leo


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

False - i don't have a cat.



Next poster would like to hug Taylor Swift.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False d00d

The next person is responsible for several shenanigans d00d


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

[youtube]-oWWbAqSHcE[/youtube]...False (Sorry I couldn't get the original seen)

The next person has an NES.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false.

next person is a lolicon


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person would like to be a loli


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false, i would like to collect them.

next person is a loli.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish

The next person is a meme


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

False.

The next person is a bishonen.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

False - They disgust me.



Next poster knows a loli.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

True... maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person would like some pound cake


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

True, in fact...LINK TIME
[youtube]SL_x1rRg7mM[/youtube]

The next person met pedobear.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

yes. we had a fight over a loli. i won of course.

next person posts a pic of a loli


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person does it for me


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

False

But the next person will.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False, its me again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will really do it!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

False

But the next person will...maybe.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

here's a loli.


Spoiler











next person will the other.

edit: dammit. i forgot how to put it....


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

True, I provide ze ecchi


Spoiler











The next person now has naughty thoughts


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False... I'm thinking about steam buns...

The next person gedds id


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

no i don't 

next person will tell me if this is nsfw or not.


Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

NSFW for the line of *** connecting to her mouth.  True.

The next person is NSFW.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

i'm completely safe for work. 

look a dancing prinny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next person likes the dancing prinny


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

True... but it makes me want to make a Disgaea 4 version
(or a Fuuka Geddan... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The next person likes geddan


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

False, geddan can go die in a corner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster has a fetish for foot nails


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

ewww!!

next person shows me a loli.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

True but open at your own risk. NSFW!



Spoiler











Next person got disapointed and post more Loli


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

yes. i was jelly but my loli are nsfw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





next person posts a loli.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

True, a gothic one and still safe for work



Spoiler











Next person praise me for my taste in loli


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False :/

The next person is a parachute


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false

@koimayeul, i don't think that's a loli.

next person will post a loli i like.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont looks for loli's

The next person is loli obsessed


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

true, only at times though

next person, please post a loli.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

True, and this time im not mistaken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











Next person looked from below in hope of a glimpse under the skirt


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

hmmm... nope...



Spoiler: my loli











next person likes my loli.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

False - i prefer the loli next to me.



Next poster will recommend me a good on-going anime.


Ninja'd


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

False, im lost about on-going anime

Next person will recommend me a PSP hidden gem


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

steins;gate? false, i don't know many psp games. 

next person will like this loli!!


Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/Qu0pS.jpg this reminds me, need to find more lolis.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

False, she's cute but did she wet herself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person likes my new username


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

True, are you that little boy from Jumanji?

Next poster loved that movie too


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And no, Paarish is my RL name 
and I believe he was called Alan Parrish.

The next person will finish this sent-


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

true. i love that.false.

next person watched the animated series too.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

False 


Next poster will help me to get rid of my sinus.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I also ninja'd you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next person hurt themselves in the last 24 hours

Ninja'd my sinharvest


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

yes. wait no. 24 hours already passed.

next person is not a ninja.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

False 


Next poster will help me eradicate all these mutha fucking ninja's in this mutha fucking gbatemp.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false, ninjas are awesome!!

next person likes sexy asians


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

True - Who doesn't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Next poster knows how to make cheese.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

no i don't know how to make them, but i know how to eat them.

next person likes pies.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

true, very much so...

Next person likes pears more than apples


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false i haven't eaten pears. 

next person will tell me to go to sleep.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

False - it's 11:44am.


Next poster likes to hug.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> false i haven't eaten pears.
> 
> next person will tell me to go to sleep.


YES! YOU SHOULD GO TO SLEEP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person will apologise for me to sinharvest for skipping him


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

True, sorry from Paarish.. and i will take his game -> True, i love to hug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is EMO


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

damn I missed a free hug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False

Next person is french


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

no i'm not. though i like songs from secondhand serenade. some people said those songs are emo.

next person listens to kelly clarkson.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

true... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(damn sister :rant

Next person will eat a cake in the next hour


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

false, but i will have dinner

next person likes to fart in the bath


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false. 

@paarish you hate her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person watched 200 pounds Beauty


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

true, if its that obscure asian movie 

next person seen that one where they fake accident to abuse from insurance


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false, 

i love 200 pounds beauty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so touching.  and if it was the original voice(it was dubbed locally, but usually they don't dub the singing) i love her voice.

next person looks at the sky.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

True... everyone does
and no I don't hate her... I hate my sister cos she made me like her music....

Next person knows where to find the mole people


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

true, whenever i gotta take a dump you can spot the mole

next person found that outrageous


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

false.
I thought it was funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person didn't


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

true, i didn't care much. damn. i have an instant food here ready cook. BUT IT"S IN MALAYSIAN!!!
not sure how to cook this.

next person will help.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

false
I can't read malaysian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will also help


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

false, i cant read it either

next can read it and will help


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false, and no need: http://manokanexpress.com/2010/04/its-not-...read-the-label/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I only followed the illustrations on how to prepare it.  It say’s mi 2 minit which I deduce to mean only 2 minutes.  At the back it shows 2 200mL cups and the seasoning.




next person already ate.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

False, I'm about to though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person isn't a prinny

@Narayan aren't you tired yet?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false.

next person just came out from the cr.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

false, although what is cr?

next person is off to dinner


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

false, haven't been called yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will go to sleep soon.

@Narayan are you sure you ain't tired?

PS: cr is short for crapper


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

no, not yet.

next person lie a lot

ps cr= comfort room


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

False, but you just did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




cr =/= comfort room

Next person agrees


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

False, i make rare lies with little consequences
True, i agree! comfort room sound better

Next person will have soup for dinner


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

false, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's what we call that here.

you're lying, even you're answer is a lie.


next person agrees.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

false cos you called it the crapper on IRC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person was a witness

PS: alot of ninja-ing going on


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

False, i don't use IRC for years

Next person know how many years and for what purpose i was using it


----------



## pistone (Aug 12, 2011)

true .....have passed 3 years and you used it for chat and for downloading files
the next person will think twice before posting


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 13, 2011)

False - My initial thought is always my post unless it goes against my ideals.



Next poster understands the true meaning of love.


----------



## nexus1556 (Aug 13, 2011)

True or False

Alan John Sucks


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 13, 2011)

false (I am HADDAWAY, what is love? baby don't hurt me)
Next poster knows that nexus1556 doesn't know how to play this game


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 13, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> false (I am HADDAWAY, what is love? baby don't hurt me)
> Next poster knows that nexus1556 doesn't know how to play this game



False, I didn't know....wait what game? Y u no tell Nimbus about game!?

The next poster realizes or at least gets the hint that I really do have a mini coffee addiction IRL (Cant start mai workday without my Coffee, I iz zombie otherwise!)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 13, 2011)

True - tea is better though...(look at uncle from Avatar: The last air bender)



Next poster knows that uncle from Avatar: The Last Airbender is beast.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

true. he's got wisdom and power.

next person has an anime avatar


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 13, 2011)

false

next person likes pokemon


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

true. 

next person saw harry potter and the deathly hollows part 2


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I laughed at the most inappropriate times 

The next person has an airship


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

True, its a gorgeous art of cid's airship from FF7

you can have it






Next poster knows the name of this baby


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!
It's the highwind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person thinks it's awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False,  Shut up! Sit your ass down in that chair and drink you goddamn TEA!

#*$&#! Shera. What are you blind!? We got guest!! GET SOME TEA! @&#^@!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

no. i'd have the airship from ff type-0 false. you only get a teapot.

next person would disagree.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> no. i'd have the airship from ff type-0 false. you only get a teapot.
> 
> next person would disagree.


^He hasn't played FF7 so he doesn't understand the tea bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so true I do disagree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will get angry at Narayan for not playing FF7


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False

FF VII was way too easy


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 13, 2011)

True

The next person is outside of home.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True, i am on the moon

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

False, i suspect a ninja behind my back every time i post on the EoF

Next person knows what i mean


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False, i am oblivious

The next person will rain down oblivion!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

True. *starts pissing napalm everywhere*

Next person stole my coffee!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True, but dont tell the person i stole it from

The next person does not suspect anything


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> True, but dont tell the person i stole it from
> 
> The next person does not suspect anything



False, I suspect everything.

The next person likes cheese on crumpets.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Quite true old bean

I say, the next person speaks like a gentleman


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

True, dear sir

Next sir / lady has only one ball / nipple


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 13, 2011)

False my swinging good chap. All three are exactly where they should be.

Next person knows the truth.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

True, you actually got 4

Next person is jealous


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

False ;O;

Next person is a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

I wish ;O;

The next person is Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is Watson


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False my dear Watson

The next person stole Sherlock Holmes' pipe


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

False, but i got his scarf

Next person saw the new show named Sherlock and likes it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False, i have heard nothing of the sort

The next person tries to troll me


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 13, 2011)

False, I do not troll.

Next person does.



			
				koimayeul said:
			
		

> Next person saw the new show named Sherlock and likes it



The old BBC 3 part one? Yeah it's cool. New, full season soon.

EDIT: Dammit, wrong. It's another 3 parter, and it's not until early 2012.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

True, this one with 3 episodes for a season.. just seen the first 3 on french tv last month
1st was PERFECT.. 2nd really got me down i guess too china and numbers related and 3rd was very, very good!

Next person is hyped for more Sherlock http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_%28TV_series%29


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True, i guess... i do like Sherlock Holmes after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;

The next person creates a sonic rainboom


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

True, along with a delicous loli



Spoiler











Next already seen this but got disapointed again by the loli content


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

False
I don't like lolis
only shotas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has seen and liked Boku no Pico (which I doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

FALSE!!! IT NEVEH HAPPENED I TELLZ YA!!! NEVAH!!!

The next person believe me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

False, ai saw wut ya deed thare!

Next person likes to fap after midnight


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

True
Everyone's asleep and you can do all sorts of things to yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person understands what I'm saying


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

true. and i'm also disappointed in that lolipop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person wants to see a shooting star


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants to be on a shooting star


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

True, and i shine after midnight like other people fap

Next poster wants to join me in the sky


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

True... I'd follow you anywhere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person wants to join us.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False, with you out of the picture, nara-kun can be all mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is nara-kun


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

False! and I resent that statement!

Next person will help me assassinate F/I


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












The next poster wants nara-kun to himself


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

True! You stay away from him
*pokes F/I with a stick*

Next person helps me poke him!


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

false .......ill poke you instead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will + me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

False, i want gin tonic! actually i have some 

Next poster saw Sucker Punch and tell me if it's worth the download.. my bro bug me about it for a while


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True, i thought it was worth it 

The next person pirates their movies


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

true, but i delete from HD afterwards

next poster do the same


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

True however I move them to my external HD instead of deleting them

Next person is someone I'm stalking


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False

The next person does not want to stalk me


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

false, i would like to know who you really are, but i only have a few leads.

next person is easy to stalk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person will never figure out my identity!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

false, someday i will. 

next person believes me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a tardis


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 13, 2011)

False, but I'm quite often a bit of a tard.

Next person is a non stop tard.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False i should hope

The next person has both a higher, and lower post count than me


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

true, wait...false

next person beats me.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

false, im an old memebr but young poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person will teach me the art of trolling/spamming to increase my posts


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False, i am just a humble EoF temper with an ungodly EoF post count

The next person gives me muffin cannon ammunition.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

False, i give you a cool art



Spoiler











Next poster knows who that is, of course


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

err... steven seagal?

The next person tells me if i was right


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

true .....i hate him
the next person likes jackie chan


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True... mostly

The next person like french fries


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

True, of course there can only be one with such bones crushing skillz

2 ninjas, oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



true, jackie chan is one of my fav
true, i love french fries with salt and mayonnaise

Next poster liked Steven Seagal lots, before he got fat and hides within dark, drunk camera on action scenes


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False, never heard of him

The next person thinks i am telling the truth


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

steven seagal...i forgot who that guy is...


next person like arnold schwarzenneger more.


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

'd 
false
the next person like the lord of the rings


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True

the next person would like to be a tree


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

true a tree with money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person wants to be a bird


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False, I would rather just be a tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is a


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

False im a bird and i take shit on passengers from the high skies.. feel good!

Next poster would love to try it and aim his dump on some random ppl


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 13, 2011)

True - i myself will not deny it.


Next poster knows i'm a


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

true you are a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person wants that i become a


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is ninja


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

false ......but id like to
the next person is a samurai !!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False, i arte ronin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a chicken


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

False, im Chang Lee

next poster knows who that is


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

false 
the next person will tell me who it is !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes the taste of chicken


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

true
the next person has tried some frogs legs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

False

The next person has ninjad me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

True 


Next poster is wondering why did Gbatemp blackout again.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

False, i m used to it these days.. bad gateway alright

Next poster is off to sleep, just like me.. but not with me


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 14, 2011)

true, I look forward to my super thin sheets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next poster is obsessed with smileys


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster's favorite emoticon is


----------



## pspunabletohack (Aug 14, 2011)

False,
The next person does own a Original R4


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

False - I don't have a NDS.



Next poster doesn't know what i know because what i know isn't known but i know that you don't know. That' didn't even had a point so the next poster is a red neck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

false

The next person cannot read any posts longer than 3 sentences.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

true i heard you like person si i put person in my sentence so you can get a person to like

next person got annoyed reading this


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, i have been on the internet way too long from something like that to annoy me.

Th enex tperso nfind sthi sannoyin gtor ead


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

False, only a little difficult to get used to

Next person is already sleepy at 17h20


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, i need about 34 hours before i begin to be sleepy...

The next person sleeps more than 3 hours a day


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

True, lucky me! why not you.. ? 

Next person will tell me their sleep time


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i sleep at random

The next person has a top hat


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

False, i have a poor yankees cap

Next poster has a fetish for poo


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False

The next person has a fetish


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

False - Can't really think of any right now....



Next poster will tell me why i should watch Clannad.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

True
because DarkShinigami told me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will tell me why I should watch The World God Only Knows


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, never heard of it so i wouldn't be able to tell you

The next person suggests a random tales of game i should play again


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

True
I suggest Tales of the Tempest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person thinks that he SHOULD play Tales of Mobile


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has played tales of wallbreaker


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

False - The 'Tales of' series is over-rated. IMO.



Next poster will tell me why they like the 'Tales of' series soo much...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

"Over-rated" 
are you serious!?
75% of people don't even know what it is over here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone else carry on..
I'm too angry to play


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> "Over-rated"
> are you serious!?
> 75% of people don't even know what it is over here!
> 
> ...








 75%? huh? nice... here its about 90%

As for why the question, its cause the battle system is entertaining and engaging (particularly tales of graces and tales of destiny remake), the Characters are amusing, and the grade shop adds variety and extra replay value.

The next person tells me how a series, where most people dont know it even exists can be classified as "over-rated"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

True - because i played it and it was good to some point then, somewhat near ending it started to get repetitive (cause i think i unlocked most of the things that kept me interested). It's over-rated (well in gbatemp, that is) because everyone has nothing bad to say about the game.



Next poster is mad at me for not liking the 'Tales of" series.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, I dont particularly care is someone has a differing opinion to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i would like to know which tales of game you played.

The next person like to party


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

True - Only if there's beautiful girls and alcohol. (i forgot which tales i played...it was for the DS)




Next poster wants to become stronger.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, id rather be weaker if anything, strength is nothing more than a distraction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has less EoF posts than I


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> (i forgot which tales i played...it was for the DS)


oh then I forgive you cos that's understandable
Play one of the ones on a home console. Then come back to me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should have been forgiven from the start for making it obvious he only played one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: it should be noted that not all tales of games are alike, thats why it is probably not a good idea to judge the series by one game...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

True, i got humm..

The Edge of the Forum
( 517 posts / 42% of this member's active posts )

Next poster is an EoF FREAK with much more than me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

True, ive got
The Edge of the Forum
( 3742 posts / 94% of this member's active posts )





The next poster tells me to spam in other forums so i can get a custom title already


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

True, let's chose a good place in the forum not much moded to raise our medals

Next poster has a brilliant idea about that and will share


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Spamming is bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tells me to spam anyway


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

True! Except do it outside of the EOF and Blogs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person wants to take a ride on my disco stick.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tells me what they mean by "disco stick"


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

False, im scared to just wrap my head around the idea

Next person will tell us


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, its me again

The next person is a disco stick


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

False, i dont even

Next poster is the orignial owner of the disco stick and will tell us


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

True, I am the original owner
False, I shan't tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will figure it out themselves


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

False. I'm 7 and wtf is that.

Next person can tell me what a "disco stick" is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False... although i fear i know what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has two disco balls


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

False, i got 1 i had an accident with the noodles cup

Next person will tell me what he/she does on the internet being 7


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False

The next person;s lucky number is 7


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

false i dont have a lucky number 

next person dont have any as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

True

The next person likes working with numbers


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person likes working with me working with number


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes seeing ridiculous numbers in tales of games


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

false i never played one 
the next person know what error 502 is !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

True, its do with the server... i could expand on that, but then i would not sound like a total noob d00d

The next person is a d00d


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

True, ima  d00d

Next person has it in his name


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

3/4 true im "master" 00d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person is a pro


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

True my PSP has CFW 6.39 *PRO* B8

Next poster dont know the amazeness of the PSP


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, i own two of them after all

The next person posts like a boss


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

true
the next person will tell me if its a trap


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

True, im a troll
False, not a trap

Next poster will tell me why no ff type 0 demo to play while having 2 psp


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Err... cuz i want to play the full product?

The next person is a boss


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

true this one --------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person knows what a zombie is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

True, its called "Paarish"

The next person does not agree with me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

False - i agree.



Next poster prefer's zombies over vampires.


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

true .........after twilight 
the next person has 2343 open tabs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False

The next person has stolen a horse wiener from a zombie (cookie if you know the reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true I stole the horse wiener and gave it to Flonne
the next person will tell me a great anime movie so i can pi....bay it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, apart from paprika i cant think of anything... oh, princess monoke (sp?)

The next person touch types


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false ............paprika is confusing and i watched it .....princes monoke is not action ,i want war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has played **the world ends with you **


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

False, its on my harddrive in a zip though like many others

Next poster will scold me for that


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

HELLZ YEAH!!! it was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has maxed the stats of their characters in it


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false i hate to max the things when i finish the game
the next person will tell me their favorite soundtrack on The World Ends With You
also @koimayeul you didnt play the game ?!

Table Flipping!

(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???

go and play that game ........... NAO !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Favorite track? meh, i can tell you only what i hated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "fighting for freedom" *shudder*

The next person tells me if i remember the name to that track correctly or not


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true actually there is a song like that on the web but i cant remeber it on the game :S
the next person has played sand of destruction


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

false, it share the same situation as TWEWY

next will scold me moar

(only launched to see if it worked, little time for so many games lol)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, it was fun though if not completely broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is a firefly


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false ..............also got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd
the next person will tell me their favorite non-j games on nds and wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s "little time for so many games lol"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Non japanese? 
Radient Historia
Tales of symphonia DOTNW

The next person tells me what their favorites are


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true
wii
resident evil 4
tatsunoko vs capcom
need for speed nitro 
super mario bros
fatal frame 4  ......... i will play it nao
dragon ball budokai 3
james bond
final fantasy crystal 
pro evo 
dead space wii
sin & punishment
no more heroes 2

nds
yu-gi-oh
golden sun
learn japanese
art academy
twewy
pokemon
nsmb
pf.layton
ect cant remeber

pc 
The Suffering 
the next person will tell me their


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a tough one, I guess Super Scribblenauts would be one.

The next person will tell me their favorite RPG


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Tales of graces f so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person scolds me for playing a game completly in japanese


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

thats TRUE ...go and play pal ones and then tell me what to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






the next person has noticed that i edited my previews post


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True, and now i kinda feel like listing some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tells me if i should


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

True, you should.

The next person will.


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true i forgot animal crossing 
the next person will list their favorite games 

also just now i realize that i finished more games on wii than on the ds...........i mean my ds is my favorite console how could ?! ...........


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm starting to think my favorite game is Persona 4.

The next person will say their favorite game.


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true....... i forgot brain age 
the next person will tell me their favorite games


p.s ill bet that @frozen will have a HUGE list of games


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True... i cant remember them all... give me a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wii:
Trauma team
Trauama center second opinion
truama center new blood
Fragile
Super mario galaxy
Super mario galaxy 2
New super mario bros
Phantom brave
Tales of symphonia 
Tales of graces (jp only)
Fire emblem
No more heroes
No more heroes 2
Muramasa
Sonic colors 
resident evil 4
fatal frame 4
final fantasy crystal 
sin & punishment
Cave story
Super paper mario

DS
Truama center 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trauam center 2
Disgaea DS
Radient Historia
Chrono trigger
Time hollow
Yugioh... its 2011 now right?
Golden Sun 3
Sands of destruction
TWEWY
Gyakuten saiban 1-4
Gyakuten saiban kenji
Lost magic

Grr >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true....... like i said ...........a HUGE list
the next person will tell me their favorite games


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

false, too sleepy to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person will forgive me

(on my top ten should be, castlevania symphony oif the night, aria & dawn of sorrow.. ff 4, 7 & 8.. shenmue.. mario 1 + 3 + world.. super metroid.. secret of mana)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True 

The next poster reminds me of more games


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true knowing you ......... Luminous Arc ? , trauma ? fire emblem ?super mario galaxy ?
edit :ninja gaide? metal slug ,layton? animal c? 4 heroes of light ? marios bros back in time?yoshi islands?kirby? 
the next person will now post its list of favorite games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@koimayeul dot forget to say nigh


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

False - too long



Next poster will post their top 3 games for the psp.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

false, only have one since early

next poster will do his/her top 3 for DS and also tell me good night


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Radient historia
Trauma center 2
Time hollow
good night



			
				master00d said:
			
		

> true knowing you ......... *Luminous Arc ?* , trauma ? fire emblem ?super mario galaxy ?


Ah, forgot about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and its sequels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the others i already had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster posted before i finished editing this post


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

False - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Next poster first kiss was magical.


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false ........is sucked .......... >.> 
the next person is also going to sleep as me and  @koimayeul ........is about 2:40 here >.>
so night all see ya tomorrow and by tomorrow @frozen i want all your favorite games ...........so i can pi........bay them too


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

you mean pi-... "buy" right? 
And do you want me to list all my favorites or just the ones on wii/DS?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster tells me to run for my life


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

true, we go to sleep 

next poster wish us sweet dreams , ttyl temper buddies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : ninja bfore bed grr.. well run for your life, eugene victor tooms has the eye on ya!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

sweat dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has the disgaea ost


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false 
also all your games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



you know japanese ,dont you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so you have forgot Doki Doki Majo Shinpan! 2 Duo


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

True - This is your theme song while you run.




Next poster will hook me up with one of their beautiful friend who is a girl.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False 

@master00d I have never played it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



i know what it is though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The next poster has no reflection in their mirror


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

False - I always see awesomeness anytime i look into the mirror.




Next poster doesn't see awesomeness when they look into the mirror.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True, my mirror never seems to show my reflection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person talks to themselves.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 15, 2011)

True

The next person is old


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

depends relative to who's age and by what standards.
Relative to your age and by anime standards, i am an old geezer with a bad back.

The next person is a young wippersnapper


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mehhh....mostly False - sometimes i can be a whippersnapper.





Next poster wants to live a anime.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True

The next person wants to know what life would be like as a musical


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

true... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person wants to dance and sing


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

false, i want sleep some more

next poster sing while he/she takes a dump


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person does it in the shower


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

true.. false.. you mean, sing or take a dump? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next poster likes to pee in shower


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false ........also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person does a shower every 3 months


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

false, every day i do.. well, normally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next poster don't wash at all


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Well i didn't back when i time traveled to the 18th century... but then again i do wash appropriate to the era i time travel to. So i guess in this time frame that would be false.

The next person like musicals


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person likes them as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love them... most of them...

The next person is clumsy, trips a lot, and says sorry too much.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

false... 
that's colette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person likes to BLAH BLAH BLAH!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True, you can call me Rita from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves using Guy Cecil


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

False, who the hell is that

Next poster is really lazy to google or just don't give a damn about Guy Cecil


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

False to both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guy Cecil is a character from Tales of the Abyss!

Next person has played this game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has played tales of VS


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

Hell yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person hasn't (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False 

The next person also has adhoc party so they can play psp games online with me


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

....false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and xlink kai doesn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will give me a hug to make me feel better


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hug*

The next person has a ps3 with a wireless internet connection


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

True.. with WEP like my Ds has.. and PSP i believe

Next poster has a new stalker


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes I'm afraid that's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will think of a different game to play


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True, the HOW THE HELL DID I MANAGE TO GET 644 POSTS IN THIS TOPIC!? game

The next person is also liek


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

False, im like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster is a long time lurker and will create an account on forum just to play this game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False... although i used to be the above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a water cannon


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

true, im on the back of evolved bulbasaur

next poster dont know who that is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False... but it does look stupid 

The next person has a charizard with a water cannon


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

False. He has an anti-matter cannon.

Next person isn't a shinigami. LOL


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False

The next person is a dolphin torpedo


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

[since when did you become a shinigami???]
False. I'm a shark torpedo. [sharpedo???]

The next temper is female


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as this forum is concerned my current status is "male" which would make that a false.

The next person knows whether i am male or female


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

False, but im pregnant

Next poster is mindfucked by that statement

edit.. ahh.. i wont change for ninjas


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True, but not as much as ponies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person posts a post related pony


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

...true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will explain how this is possible


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, but i seem to have ninja'd you.

the next person is impressed with my ninja skills


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

False. [What ninja? Didn't see no freakin ninja]

The next person posts gibberish


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

triwahleghawluhallliuwahglue

Thawehlufaluwihalee Neawuhgaliuehgasiuxt peraosifhaolrngeklvnaeson undeasidouhaerulnaweiuhnastands Thaisolhgalerikerhis


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

True. [literacy in teh EOF??? Oh noez]

The next person isn't a person.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True

The next person thinks i am male


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hm... Would it offend you if I said false? [it's a trap!!!]


The next person... doesn't really care either way.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True

The next person has a magnifying glass and a pipe


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

True. Problem is, I seem to have lost my pipe... Now to whip out them trusty magnifying glasses to look for it...


The next person is... sleepy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False

The next person has a headache


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has a smile


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks i am female


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false 
the next person thinks im fat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, i think your piggy is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next poster wants to make piggy bigger before eating it


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

hell of a true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will bring the salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when we will eat piggy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

True, if i remember

The next person will remind me to bring the salad when the time is right


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true i will
the next person will sing some song to piggy so its meat becomes  better


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, i dont sing for anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will do it instead


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false ......i would but then a mass-suicide will happen just not to hear me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will dance a jazz song for piggy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False

The next person will do the chicken dance for piggy


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false i dont know how to dance it .........but can always make a chicken dance is that the same?
the next person has forgot to edit its list of all time favorite games


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, i just didn't feel like listing them all (the memorable ones are there though... for wii and DS at least)


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false you forgot one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has no idea what game he forgot


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks i am lying and to prove it, they post the game they think i forgot


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true ...you forgot tatsunoko vs capcom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will accept that he forgot that awesome game !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, i told you, never played it for more than 10 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person scolds me for not liking it


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whyyyyyyy only for 10 min ......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
the next person will try to beat that game and then ..........duel with me online

p.s but i have a hacked wii do the online feature work ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont have my harddrive at the moment since i lent it + xbox360 to a friend, but yes, it will work online.

The next person tells me to get my harddrive back (or at least copy the game data onto a seperate harddrive)


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

false just dow.......buy the game and then burn it into a dvd or just use a 2gb usb tatsunoko vs capcom is about 1.6 gb
the next person will tell me some great ds/wii multilayer games  
i didnt remember to play any game ...........ever multilayer online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my friends dosn't have a wifi spots nor a wii/ds all have the ps3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, and i am shaped right now so my internet is slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but when i make a copy of my games i will play you online some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants to play me online


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

true ....like i said i haven't played any games online so just name it ..........but it must be a ds/wii game




the next person will tell me if they like pro evo soccer as a game ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate hate hate hate HATE sport games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HATE EM!!!

the next person does not comprehend the true nature of my hate


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

false ...........the last "HATE EM!!!" makes me ralize lol 
the next person loves racing games ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Falseish, i dont mind them, but i dont love them either... i hate realistic racers... and like the rest more or less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person like fighting games


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

TRUE allot ...........i remember i spend all my many on fighting games with coins (i dont know how to call them arcade maybe ? )
spend days /months on them even thought it hard to find some great fightin games now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what about fps ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

They are ok... I like games like bioshock or borderlands... games that try something different, but otherwise they are all kinda meh.

The next poster tells me their opinion on FPS


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

true ..... ilikes fps mosly horror one like doom 3 ,resident evil 4, dead space ,but i hate the ones that you will have to find the secrets .....li metroid prime 3 iv spend 6h just to find out that you need to blow up a rock to pass that passage and it was at the first world >.>
the next person will tell me what it thinks about simulations game like mama ones


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

true, I think they fail as simulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will tell me if they have played "arc rise fantasia" for the wii


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

true..but no ......i had no idea what kind of game it was so iv just played hte games rated high on gamspot :S
the next person will tell me what kind of game is that


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

True, it is an RPG... quite fun too... the only problem it has is terrible voice acting

The next person recommend me an RPG for any system


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

true ...... ok this is a simulation /fantasy game,also you spend like 500h on that game so maybe you will like it ......even thought i doubt it is 
monster hunter 3

in adition is Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers
the next person will tell me their favorite multilayer game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

heh, i dont like monster hunter for some reason... never really clicked with it...
And i do not think i have tried crystal bearers... so i will see that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and true
Online: borderlands
Offline: super smash bros melee

The next person has played super smash bros


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

false........iv heard great things about that game .......but it seams to easy for me ......from what i know if a player use only a wiiremote and a other player use a clasic controller they are =
the only game that deserve online play for me is tVSc and dragon ball budokai 3 that was awesome !!!
and isnt melee for gamecube? 
the next person will tell me their nds favorite multilayer game


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 16, 2011)

true, it's jump ultimate stars
next poster doesn't like naruto


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

True, I hate it actually.

The next person knows why, and will post said link.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

False... you need a reason to hate naruto now? BELIEVE IT!!!

The next person will BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Mondegreen (Aug 16, 2011)

False... I don't believe it!

The next person will know who my ava is!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

False, because your avatar refuses to load 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person can see his avatar


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

True it is.. attorney related!

Next person loves my avatar and wanna date it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 16, 2011)

False - i absolutely despises it.


Next poster has received a felony from the dark court.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

True, but I rarely go to the Dark Court after getting a subpoena.

The next person knows what we're talking about.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

False, is that from disagea?

Next poster despise my avatar as well


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

True, because in the words of Bandit Keith "It's not American!"

The next person likes Yugioh the Abridged Series.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

False, i don't know much about yugioh

Next poster likes shaman king


----------



## haflore (Aug 16, 2011)

True, but i haven't watched it in a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person never finished Persona 3.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

True, I just recently finished Persona 4 and am now (literally right now) playing Persona 3 FES.

The next person will play Persona 4.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 16, 2011)

True - sometime in the future i will...



Next poster will teach me a cool trick in Disgaea 2 (psp version)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

False, i don't have it

Next poster is scared


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Next poster will teach me a cool trick in Disgaea 2 (psp version)


Well there is the very useful level trick that REALLY helps, 



Spoiler



Hint - Quick Level Up
Go to Chapter 4-3 "Red Water" first send one character to kill the necos. make sure not to kill the beast master. Send Adell or someone that can throw atleast 5-6 spaces to the geopanel in the top screen and also send the person you want to level and wait in the top right where the geopanel is.

After killing all the necos, keep ending turns until you are satisfied. I recommend if the character is lvl 50, make the beast master around lvl 140, NOTE: Good Equipment. Make Adell destroy the geopanel and make him stand where the geopanel was. Then move the character you want to level stand next to him and make Adell lift that person. MAKE SURE TO END TURN.

Then Adell throws the character to the other side where the beast master is and then move behind the beast master. If you are a swords character and the beastmaster's weakness is wind then use hurricane slash. Or other character's with elemental attacks. Do not attack with weapons and make sure to use specials like blade rush.

Even if the level differencial is large your chance is at least 80% behind him. If you didn't kill him make sure to have other characters that is weaker than him to lure the beast master and try again. I kill a level 2000 beast master with Rozalin lvl 130 strongest gun and full equip with eyewears.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> False, i don't have it
> 
> Next poster is scared
> False
> ...


You can throw through walls if you retract and extend your throwing range, there is a sweet spot where it works.
Also, you can throw diagonally if you alternate between two throwing directions... This can also go through walls...
The above makes for a REALLY cheap way to get past a certain stage to do with a red geo panel


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

False, i always cut myself on purpose!

jk, True~

The next person will one day drink a glass of their own blood o.o''


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

False, i have already done that.

The next person is in awe


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

false, coz i have done it too~

The next person is a male


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

True according to this

The next person does not necrobump that thread


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

False, just did, and since it's been less than a month it's legal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will vote that Frozen is female.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

( sooo can i bump a thread frm July? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
false, c0z di InTerNeT haz n0 galz

The next person will troll me


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

False.

The next person will tell me if iMasaru is back or not. :/


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

trolololololololololololololololololololololol nope.

The next person will c wat i did thar

Ninja'd...but it still works, so I'm keeping it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

True

The next person is teh internetz


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

False, am still downloading it






Next person is other 9000


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

False, i am under 9000

The next person has a hedgehog


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

False, but was true in my childhood

Next poster had lots of weird pets but no cat or dog


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

False, i have both a cat and a dog

The next person lives alone


----------



## haflore (Aug 16, 2011)

False, I live with the voices in my head and my personae.

The next poster will be one who posts primarily in the EOF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 94% of my posts are here

The next person is jelly


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 17, 2011)

False, would be cool to bounce around though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows the meaning of life


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

True, but I'm not telling. Hint: 42

The next poster enjoys coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

True

The next person enjoys tea


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 17, 2011)

Trues but very rarely and randomly

The next person uses firefox


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

True, occasionally.

The next poster owns a sword or dagger.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

True, both

The next poster likes sharp objects


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 17, 2011)

True 

The next person will answer the same question as me again


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

False.

The next poster is amused.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 17, 2011)

The next person uses Stumbleupon


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

False.

The next poster uses Facebook.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 17, 2011)

True

the next person has been Facebook raped


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

'd False, i do da fraping

The next person has never heard of facebook.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

False, im not gollum

Next person find gollum quite sexy


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

False, it's all about Dobby... that sexy house elf!
He gets his girls  with a click of a finger~






The next person is a harry potter fan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a fan


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Meh, I'm okay with it but I'm no fan.

The next person is an Ace Attorney fan.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

YES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i not a dobby fan and didnt care about him dying ¬_¬

The next person will tell me which is more superior, Harry Potter or Twilight~







 'd

YUP! big fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



played all of da games over and over, even own some of the retail jap carts :3


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing to reply to, so ya im fan of the AA (still not played the mile edgeworth one tho) and i do not know where this ugly Debby comes from.. gollum is better!!


Next person has cat ears


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

True, but only when I put them on.

The next poster is an Apple fan.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2011)

True. Gotta love my iPhone.

The next poster has eaten breakfast today.


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

False, seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster ate breakfast hours ago, because the live in the UK.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2011)

....lucky guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person had coco pops for breakfast


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

False, im having sandwiches right now for a breakfast

Next poster want to steal me one of them


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

False, I'd much rather fish fingers in custard.

The next person has walked the plank


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2011)

false 
the next poster has a robot for a pet


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

False

The next person has a plank of wood as a pet


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has a bike for pet


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

False, it ran away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is laughing for the sake of laughing


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2011)

true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next poster will be jelly


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most of my matter is composed of a gelatinous like substance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person mistakes this for corrupt a wish thread


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but- BLAST!

The next person will recommend me a good PS2 JRPG I haven't played yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

True... uh...
Tales of Destiny remake (jp only)
Tales of rebirth (JP only)
Tales of the abyss
.hack//gu
Valkyrie profile 2

The next person has played all of these (exept maybe the JP only ones)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

False, I've only played GU 1-3, I'll get Abyss for the 3DS and I'll try VP2 sometime

The next person is also getting Tales of the Abyss for the 3DS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though i have played the ps2 version

The next person has preordered disgaea 4


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...



False, I have never heard of disgaea and it sounds like a bad form of constipation.

The next person is going to be offended at my previous remark about Disgaea 4


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

True.

The next person is not excited for the $80 worth of Disgaea 4 DLC.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

False, i am offended by your ignorance.
True

The next person knows the truth about instant made muffins


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person knows I just ninja'd FrozenIndignation.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will surpass my ninja skills, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

False, but i certainly want to believe i can do it!

Next poster get ninja'd quite often and wanna change turns


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

false, i get ninja'd slightly less than i ninja

The next person is floating for some reason


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 18, 2011)

True, I forgot to eat dinner.

The next person is astonished this thread hasn't been stickied yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

False, it just saddens me.

The next person is allergic to sunlight


----------



## Paarish (Aug 18, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is allergic to the moon


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

False, i like it more than the sun

Next person swim like a fish


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

False

The next person flys like an olive


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person saw a pig fly before.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

True, it had a helmet with a propeller

Next poster noticed the difference with this game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

False

The next person is sticky


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is glad that this thread is stickied.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

False, i really couldn't care less either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is shocked


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

False. Why would I be?

Next person has never been rick rolled before.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

True

The next person will finally change that


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

true, i rick roll you in a cup of noodles 

next poster will give this very cup to a hungry hobo


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

The next person is that hobo


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

True, yum yum

Next poster likes my new avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True... its not so damn close anymore

The next person is close


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

true, im huggin you tight

next person hug me tight


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False... unless your a tree... 

The next poster is a tree


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2011)

False, i'm a lion

The next person likes dogs more then cats.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False

The next person is a catgirl


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2011)

False

The next person is FrozenIndignation


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

The next person has a 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

True.

Next person knows who I am.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has added me on their 3ds and has seen my retarded and unrelated looking mii


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

True. (My brother somehow found your FC.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is patiently waiting for Tales of the Abyss 3D...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

True, 3DS WHY U NO HAVE MORE RPGs!?

The next person likes RPGs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

Why you no post next person


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can haz cookies from next person? :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True...

The next person is going to post because its just his/her style


----------



## Rayder (Aug 19, 2011)

True....


My avatar suits me.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

true.



After 1 its 2?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

what goes up, must come down


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

False. How the hell am I floating? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person can divide by zero.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

The next person likes bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ORLY?

Next person is a mmm...beeyetch that likes mmm..bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False

The next person is going... TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

False. I'm already there.

Next person is about to go bananas..
ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False, i defy logic

The next poster is sad over the lack of bananas... ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

False.

Next person doesn't like bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False

The next person likes mmmm bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

True.

Next person is in space.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

False.


the next person uses


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person does not use


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

false.


next person is Hydreigon


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False

The next poster is an alien


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

false.


next person is a cowboy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False

The next poster has seen cowboys and aliens


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

false.


The next poster is not a human


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

The next person will never believe me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

False, i know you not human 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster knows im not as well


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

True... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person realises that this thread has been stickied!


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false..........true
the next person will bann someone


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

True, in you are banned game.. sadly not for real or i would have more fun

Next poster is a shameless power abuse


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false i dont have any power so i can abuse with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will give me some power so i can abuse with ii


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

False.

Next person has more than 5 posts removed but has never been warned once (like me).


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

True, i got many removed and still 0%

Nest poster is freakin jealous


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

True, I'm jelly.

Next person is made of jelly.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

False, I'm made of light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person comes from an other planet!


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true from the planet mars,and im a mice and i ride a bike..........so who im?
the next person doesn't know who im !


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person suspects...


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true .........nothing
the next person avatar is?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

Neither true or False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is an other me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False?

The next person is ham


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false............my signature is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person didnt help me when i asked him


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

False, you never asked me for anything.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person suspects nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False

The next person is a wizard


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false im/got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd 
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True, until now.

The next poster expects me to answer it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

True.

Next person just posted in that topic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has both a higher and lower post count than me


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true
the next person is awesome coz he answered that post


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

False.

Next person has over 4100 EoF posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True?

The next person expects me to reach 10000 eof posts


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true ..........soon or later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person wont to become a corrupted mod


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False, i want to be a pony spammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person increased my warn


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..........iv also increased mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will not post any thing that will increase its warn


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is cold


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false ......im hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler









 i said no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





the next person has played a game  in 12h


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

true

the next person cannot play a game without finding glitches


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false ...........iv never notice them .........once i played a copyrighted game that was with an ap in mid game for 12h without realizing it >.>
the next person hates glitches


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

False, i love glitches in my games

Next person knows a game full of glitches and not being of the GTA licence


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

The next person likes abusing glitches


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has at last 9 open tabs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True, i have 50ish 

The next person has more tabs opened than me


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

False.

The next person knows what a tab is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

The next person has played pinball at least once in their lives


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

True.

The next person has at least one useless thing in his/her house.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False, nothing is useless to an active imagination.

The next poster has used the most unrelated items to create the most useful of tools


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false nothing is unrelated to an active imagination.
the next person used the most unrelated items to create the most useful of tools


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

False, i used the most unlikely

The next person has built a tardis


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true i build one im 23 and i was born in the 1200 
the next person has build at last one kite


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True, but it did not work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster cannot concentrate in exam conditions due to having to hear everyone's thoughts


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

false i dont need too i hear all the thoughts/answer and just write them down no need for concentration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will say god night as im going ........


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True
Good night to all and to all a good night

The next person is true


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

False.

Next person is false.


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true
good night to all and 
the next person will vs me !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

True

The next person will tell me what i will vs him at


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

true
who sleeps more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will be awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is sad


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

True..

Next person is floating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

True, i like floating, floating is cool

The next poster likes bow-ties. bow-ties are cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

True. (sorta..)

Next person likes space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

true

next person is in space


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

True. (SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACEEEEE!)

Next person is a space cop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

True

The next person is going to meet the sun


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

True.

Next person is the best at space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

False, you are

Why me space?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

Why not?

...SPAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

True

The next person... dad are you space?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

True

The next person is tired of space


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 20, 2011)

False - Space is space




Next poster will tell me a great song to head bang/rock out to.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

true, bohemian rhapsody.

The next person likes queen


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 20, 2011)

true

the next person likes pokemon


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

True, love it.

The next person has or will read some of my retrospective.


----------



## pistone (Aug 20, 2011)

true ......maybe
the next person will sing under the rain


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 20, 2011)

I always do ^^

the next person is master00d's pig


----------



## pistone (Aug 20, 2011)

false im just master00d
the next person sing under the shower


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

true, sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person sing outside the shower


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

True

The next person showers outside the shower


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 20, 2011)

True, but only after a few drinks.

The next person never drinks, but sings anyway.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

True

The next person is always accused of being drunk, even when sober.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

True. (I'm always sober 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Next person is drunk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

False

The next person has a ps3/xbox360


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

True, I used to have a PS3, but it broke in a really stupid way. (My little cousin "gave" it a bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The next person thinks I'm lying..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but... seriously?! How old were they? ... and how did that even happen?!

The next poster is


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He is 7, by the way. I don't know why in the hell he would do that.. I got so pissed when I found out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is also


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

False, i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster is


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

False, I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

The next person can spell


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

flase, i cnt speel fer shieet!

nxt prsn noes tht speel chek is fer nubs!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

teru

dah neetx pearsun gset a deadhach fuurm raedeen dees


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

fasle

nxt prsns hed hurrt frm raeden tis sht!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

False.

The next person will STFU.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

False - Fuck you, i will speak when and if *i *want to.



Next poster will recommend me some grid tactics games.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

True.  Disgaea, Makai Kingdom, Final Fantasy Tactics, Chess, Go...I can't think of anymore right now.

The next person will continue.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True: fire emblem, phantom brave.

The list keeps going


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> True: fire emblem, phantom brave.
> 
> The list keeps going


OBJECTION!

Phantom Brave is my favorite SRPG, and it's most notable and main feature is that it does *not* use a grid!

Also, Advance Wars

The next person will list more.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 21, 2011)

False, cant be bothered.

The next person is too lazy aswell


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True, but:


			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> True.  Disgaea, *Makai Kingdom*, Final Fantasy Tactics, Chess, Go...I can't think of anymore right now.
> 
> The next person will continue.
> 
> ...


Now what do these two have in common?
The next person knows


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

True, in Japanese "Makai" means Phantom, so it is Phantom Kingdom.  In addition, confining is also in MK, to a different extent.

The next person has played Makai Kingdom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, i am waiting for the psp version... but i did watch some gameplay >_>;

The next poster thought it was canceled


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

False, I didn't even know they were making a PSP version.

The next person didn't either.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 21, 2011)

True.

The next person is mad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, i am insane

The next person is insane too


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

True.

Next person knows how insane I am.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is spinning


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

True, I'm floating, spinning, and upside down.

Next person is listening to Yakety Sax right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, I am watching Dr. who >_


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

False - i'm more of a epicly legendary awesome thingy.



Next poster will tell me what is the most beautiful thing that they look for in a girl.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

False, im just tinky winky

Next poster hates on me

christ ninjas at that hour of the night..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, i look for a kind hearted, faithful and loyal person in my girl.. if not she can get the fuck out of my life.. no time for bullshit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False

The next is a doctor


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

False 




Next poster will tell me where i can find mana.


Edit: fucking ninja'd


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

False, this is The Secret of Mana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person loves that game to bits


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True, but i liek seiken densetsu 3 more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a giant bee


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

False, i am a lizard

Next person is a wizard


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, sorceress

The next person is a hobo with a shotgun


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

True, and i deliver justic one shell at a time



Spoiler












Next person gives sum money to hobos when he/she is able to


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

False - They can very well clean themselves up and find a job.




Next poster will buy a ps3 rpg and also ship it to me.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

False, you can very well dress yourself up and buy a game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person shoudl think twice before angrying a hobo with a shotgun


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, i anger who i want

The next person is a wish


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 21, 2011)

false, I am a genie that grants wishes
next poster knows who jory caron is


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

False... (Is it the guy who microwaves random crap on youtube?)

Next person knows the answer..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, 

the next person is in a library


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

False.

Next person likes bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

True.

Next person is a banana phone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True

This song drives the next person bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

True. If only I had a banana phone..

Next person knows what time it is.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

False, cuz I'm allergic.

The next person will post an abridged video.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

False, lazy to search atm

Next person will do it


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 21, 2011)

false- I'm too busy creating memes that will never get posted
Next poster will realize the true meaning of love


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

False - the meaning i understand is just my theory by no way can it be confirmed the actual/true meaning.




Next poster will single-handedly translate the shining hearts.


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 21, 2011)

True, trololol, PSYCH!

The next person had a hard one when he woke up.. (or 2 if it's a she)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False

The next person had a piano fall on them


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

False - it just phased through me.




The next poster will tell me what's so great about a legendary subpoena in Disgaea 2 (psp)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True, there is nothing all that great >_>

The next person will throw my to the next panel


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

True - *lifts* *throws*             *explodes*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Next poster will get Disgaea 4 when it comes out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True... actually i might get it before release date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants disgaea 4


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

TRUE!

The next person is excited for Disgaea 4.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

True, i have it preordered at the nis store >_>;

The next person has it preordered


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 21, 2011)

False- I has no preorders
Next poster is mad at me for breaking the chain


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70030--><span style="color:#C70030"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70018--><span style="color:#C70018"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74200--><span style="color:#C74200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75500--><span style="color:#C75500"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B00--><span style="color:#C77B00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78E00--><span style="color:#C78E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BA00--><span style="color:#C8BA00"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C800--><span style="color:#77C800"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C700--><span style="color:#33C700"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19C800--><span style="color:#19C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C803--><span style="color:#00C803"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71F--><span style="color:#00C71F"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C866--><span style="color:#00C866"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77C--><span style="color:#00C77C"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C7--><span style="color:#0064C7"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C7--><span style="color:#0051C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500C8--><span style="color:#0500C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C8--><span style="color:#4A00C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C8--><span style="color:#7600C8"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700C8--><span style="color:#A700C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70034--><span style="color:#C70034"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80021--><span style="color:#C80021"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80600--><span style="color:#C80600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B00--><span style="color:#C82B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74B00--><span style="color:#C74B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85B00--><span style="color:#C85B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77900--><span style="color:#C77900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88900--><span style="color:#C88900"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9C800--><span style="color:#A9C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C800--><span style="color:#84C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C700--><span style="color:#72C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C700--><span style="color:#61C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC800--><span style="color:#4FC800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC800--><span style="color:#3CC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C805--><span style="color:#00C805"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C731--><span style="color:#00C731"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C757--><span style="color:#00C757"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C768--><span style="color:#00C768"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78C--><span style="color:#00C78C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B1--><span style="color:#00C8B1"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C5--><span style="color:#00C7C5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C7--><span style="color:#00A3C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072C8--><span style="color:#0072C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C7--><span style="color:#0063C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024C8--><span style="color:#0024C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011C8--><span style="color:#0011C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C8--><span style="color:#2900C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, i imported it anywayz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a bomb, but does not realize it just yet


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001E--><span style="color:#C8001E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000F--><span style="color:#C8000F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81C00--><span style="color:#C81C00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82900--><span style="color:#C82900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84D00--><span style="color:#C84D00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86E00--><span style="color:#C86E00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89D00--><span style="color:#C89D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AA00--><span style="color:#C7AA00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C600--><span style="color:#C7C600"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9C800--><span style="color:#B9C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC800--><span style="color:#ABC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC800--><span style="color:#9DC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90C800--><span style="color:#90C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C700--><span style="color:#83C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69C800--><span style="color:#69C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->/<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#13C700--><span style="color:#13C700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#02C700--><span style="color:#02C700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80F--><span style="color:#00C80F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81F--><span style="color:#00C81F"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C758--><span style="color:#00C758"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C765--><span style="color:#00C765"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C772--><span style="color:#00C772"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C5--><span style="color:#00C7C5"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADC8--><span style="color:#00ADC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066C8--><span style="color:#0066C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC7--><span style="color:#001FC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011C7--><span style="color:#0011C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C8--><span style="color:#0003C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C8--><span style="color:#0C00C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C8--><span style="color:#1A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800C8--><span style="color:#2800C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C8--><span style="color:#4300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00C8--><span style="color:#5D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300C8--><span style="color:#9300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C7--><span style="color:#B200C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70030--><span style="color:#C70030"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70018--><span style="color:#C70018"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74200--><span style="color:#C74200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75500--><span style="color:#C75500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B00--><span style="color:#C77B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78E00--><span style="color:#C78E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BA00--><span style="color:#C8BA00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C800--><span style="color:#77C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C700--><span style="color:#33C700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19C800--><span style="color:#19C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C803--><span style="color:#00C803"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71F--><span style="color:#00C71F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C866--><span style="color:#00C866"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77C--><span style="color:#00C77C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C7--><span style="color:#0064C7"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C7--><span style="color:#0051C7"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500C8--><span style="color:#0500C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C8--><span style="color:#4A00C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C8--><span style="color:#7600C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700C8--><span style="color:#A700C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<img src="http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/8175/31c0fec191e59078472f506.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

False, i find this adorable


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

False i like the pony lady more

Next poster has pony doujin on his hard drive


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<strike><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002C--><span style="color:#C7002C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80011--><span style="color:#C80011"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82500--><span style="color:#C82500"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83D00--><span style="color:#C83D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75300--><span style="color:#C75300"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87E00--><span style="color:#C87E00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79500--><span style="color:#C79500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6C800--><span style="color:#C6C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9C800--><span style="color:#A9C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC700--><span style="color:#8FC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC800--><span style="color:#5DC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C819--><span style="color:#00C819"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C884--><span style="color:#00C884"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79D--><span style="color:#00C79D"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC7--><span style="color:#00BAC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC8--><span style="color:#009FC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C7--><span style="color:#0088C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072C7--><span style="color:#0072C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC8--><span style="color:#005DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C7--><span style="color:#0030C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C7--><span style="color:#0017C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C7--><span style="color:#0400C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00C8--><span style="color:#3A00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300C8--><span style="color:#5300C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C7--><span style="color:#6D00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </strike>

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wtf.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wtf.gif" /> <!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70017--><span style="color:#C70017"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79300--><span style="color:#C79300"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC800--><span style="color:#0DC800"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72B--><span style="color:#00C72B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->K<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80003--><span style="color:#C80003"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AC00--><span style="color:#C8AC00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BD00--><span style="color:#C7BD00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC700--><span style="color:#9EC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC800--><span style="color:#4FC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FC800--><span style="color:#3FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BC800--><span style="color:#1BC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C854--><span style="color:#00C854"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C783--><span style="color:#00C783"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B4--><span style="color:#00C8B4"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C6--><span style="color:#00C8C6"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC7--><span style="color:#007BC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C7--><span style="color:#3B00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C8--><span style="color:#9C00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00C7--><span style="color:#AF00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

True, err you became evil pony lord?

Next person will provide a link to little pony doujin


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 22, 2011)

False; I don't know what that is.

The next person is as happy as I am this has finally been stickied.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--quoteo(post=3846582:date=Aug 22 2011, 01:00 AM:name=koimayeul)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(koimayeul @ Aug 22 2011, 01:00 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846582"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->True, err you became evil pony lord?

Next person will provide a link to little pony doujin<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7003C--><span style="color:#C7003C"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71500--><span style="color:#C71500"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82900--><span style="color:#C82900"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73200--><span style="color:#C73200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73A00--><span style="color:#C73A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75300--><span style="color:#C75300"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75B00--><span style="color:#C75B00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89500--><span style="color:#C89500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79E00--><span style="color:#C79E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A800--><span style="color:#C7A800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BC00--><span style="color:#C7BC00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C700--><span style="color:#C8C700"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C700--><span style="color:#B3C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC700--><span style="color:#9EC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C700--><span style="color:#81C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C700--><span style="color:#52C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C700--><span style="color:#05C700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C807--><span style="color:#00C807"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C813--><span style="color:#00C813"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71F--><span style="color:#00C71F"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C866--><span style="color:#00C866"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86F--><span style="color:#00C86F"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C879--><span style="color:#00C879"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC8--><span style="color:#009DC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C7--><span style="color:#0083C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BC8--><span style="color:#006BC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC7--><span style="color:#005BC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C7--><span style="color:#0015C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC7--><span style="color:#000AC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C8--><span style="color:#0B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C8--><span style="color:#6300C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C7--><span style="color:#6C00C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C8--><span style="color:#7600C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C7--><span style="color:#8000C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C7--><span style="color:#9400C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600C7--><span style="color:#B600C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70037--><span style="color:#C70037"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70019--><span style="color:#C70019"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80008--><span style="color:#C80008"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80800--><span style="color:#C80800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73400--><span style="color:#C73400"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A900--><span style="color:#C7A900"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6C800--><span style="color:#C6C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C700--><span style="color:#B6C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C700--><span style="color:#A6C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88C700--><span style="color:#88C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EC800--><span style="color:#2EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DC800--><span style="color:#1DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BC800--><span style="color:#0BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81B--><span style="color:#00C81B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84C--><span style="color:#00C84C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C869--><span style="color:#00C869"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C878--><span style="color:#00C878"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B4--><span style="color:#00C7B4"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EC8--><span style="color:#008EC8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C7--><span style="color:#0068C7"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC8--><span style="color:#000AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600C8--><span style="color:#0600C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F00C7--><span style="color:#6F00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C8--><span style="color:#9E00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

False.

Next person is a pony.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

Couldn't be truer.

Next person wants to be a Pony or a Sparklelord.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2011)

False, i want a break

The next person is explosive


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 22, 2011)

False - That would imply that i want to become inferior to what i currently am.



Next poster knows to secret to ridding me of my tail-bone discomfort.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 22, 2011)

True, submerge your ass in a bucket full of lotion, then proceed to the hall of shame
next poster is in the bathroom playing with a smartphone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2011)

False, i dont even have a smartphone

The next person has killed someone using their phone


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

True, if by kill, you mean have sex with them.






Next person is a Prinny enabler.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person uses a rainbow bbcode generator.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2011)

False

The next person has watched MLP


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 22, 2011)

False. I guess the order got totally screwed up, here.

The next person has not posted on this page yet.
/forcedtruth


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

False.

Next person is wondering why I'm using a rainbow bbcode generator.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 22, 2011)

False - i couldn't give a fuck less...



Next poster want's to see katy perry's boobs.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

False, i want see moar than her titties

Next person likes female ninjas


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 22, 2011)

true, I want to play sengura kagura
next poster is a wizard!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

Next person is a *L*izard


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

False, I'm a wat?

Next person is a spy.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 22, 2011)

False I am an apprentice Sparklelord
Next poster can haz cheezburger


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope.

Next poster is a cheeseburger


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

False.

Next person is a cookie.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

How did you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person wants a cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

True. GIMME ONE NAO!

Next person haz cookies. :3


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

False... had, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows how to bake cookies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

True, just look at all the cookies I baked just now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Next person wants one.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

True, gimme one pleeeeeaaase *.*

Next person gimme a cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

True, have a cookie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Next person also wants one.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

True, you know i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 those lil chocolate turds on your cookie

Next poster wants a chuck norris cake


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

True..but I know I can't cut into it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person can haz this cookie.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

erm.. sorry what is "haz"? have? cut?? 

anyway, here your chuck norris cake






next poster is happy as a king


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

False, I'm as happy as Chuck Norris.

Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

False I am

The next person is on fire


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 23, 2011)

False - That's the human torch.



The next poster will be the genius who rids the world of evil doers.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

True

The next person is riding a flying chair


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

False, I'm riding-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

False, im digesting my chili

Next poster want a pic of my next dump if there be corns inside


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is eating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

False

The next person has eaten something within the last 24 hours


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True.

Next person has not eaten anything within the last 24 hours.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

Does human blood count?

The next person lieks ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True. 

Next person is a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a hard time typing... since they dont have hands... just hooves...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

False. This is how I do it.





Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

False, i do that myself >_>; in fact, that looks like a picture of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but really now i would not look that boring would i? i mean i look more animated and my computer is like totally better i made it out of cupcakes but its not like anyone really knows what i mean by "cupcakes", i mean if it were actual cupcakes that would like DUH, BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!! so i really really like cupcakes but this one time this grey and blonde pony comes over and requests oatmeal muffins so im all like OATMEAL?! ARE YOU CRAZY!?

Err... the next person read all that


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True.

Next person knows how cupcakes are made.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

Of course i do silly filly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants to help me make cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person will inhale and shout yay!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *inhales* yay

The next person is from the near future, the year 2000!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

False.

Next person is a pony from the future.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

True, but dont tell hydreigon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is all liek PERSONA and then this thing comes out and its all I ART THOU, AND THOU ARE I, WERE A HAPPY FAMILY and it goes all wiggly and woosh and wheeeee and than its all like THUNDERBLADE and then its all like zzzzz sparky warky POOF... and then it goes and disapears and your TV tries to eat you and then its all liek INDIGNATION and its all... fail zap... And then i had liek this cupcake but then its also liek PERSONA and a giant cupcake appears and its all like wait are you still reading this? because this is getting kinda overlonged and pointless so... umm say muffins if you read all this and by all this i mean everything i typed right now, there is a lot here isent there? big wall of text? why is the text so big? why u no stop tie p1ng nao!!!! and then i am liek MUFFINS and the next poster says yay.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True, yay!

Next person is winning the game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

True, bi winning

The next poster is epic winning


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

False.

Next person sees dead people.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

True... well kind of... time travel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a... wibbly wobbly... timey wimey... thing...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True...sorta.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is derp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

False, i am herp

The next person has herpies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has derpies.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

True.

...
...
...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

True

The next person is a mind reader


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

False.

..........................................................................
................


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

False

The next person speaks loudly...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ahem.
TRUE.

NEXT PERSON IS NOT SPEAKING LOUD ENOUGH.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

oh, umm... true...

The next umm... pony, is, uh quiet... like... umm... me... _yay_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True, I can be as quiet as you want.

Next person is invisible.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

True

The next person gets it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

oh, um, yes, true.

The next person is doing it wrong


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

True, I'm doing it wrong

True or False?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

yes

The next person is a math joke


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person is sausage head.


----------



## Ace (Aug 24, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000C--><span style="color:#C8000C"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71D00--><span style="color:#C71D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74800--><span style="color:#C74800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86000--><span style="color:#C86000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77F00--><span style="color:#C77F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A100--><span style="color:#C8A100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6C800--><span style="color:#C6C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7C700--><span style="color:#A7C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC700--><span style="color:#8BC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C700--><span style="color:#81C700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC800--><span style="color:#5DC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C800--><span style="color:#36C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21C800--><span style="color:#21C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C802--><span style="color:#00C802"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80F--><span style="color:#00C80F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74E--><span style="color:#00C74E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C760--><span style="color:#00C760"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C873--><span style="color:#00C873"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77C--><span style="color:#00C77C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C898--><span style="color:#00C898"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AB--><span style="color:#00C8AB"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B5--><span style="color:#00C8B5"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C0--><span style="color:#00C8C0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC8--><span style="color:#009DC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC8--><span style="color:#008CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC7--><span style="color:#005CC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C7--><span style="color:#0054C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC8--><span style="color:#003CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C8--><span style="color:#0034C8"><!--/coloro-->z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C7--><span style="color:#0019C7"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600C8--><span style="color:#0600C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000C8--><span style="color:#1000C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C7--><span style="color:#1A00C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C8--><span style="color:#2E00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C7--><span style="color:#4000C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300C8--><span style="color:#5300C8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C7--><span style="color:#5C00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00C7--><span style="color:#8B00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C8--><span style="color:#A000C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C7--><span style="color:#AB00C7"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wtf.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wtf.gif" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

False... looks normal to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you sure you're not just seeing things?

The next poster sparkles


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 24, 2011)

True, Hyper sonic is the sparklest of sparkles
the next poster is quite the dapper fellow


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

Quite true if i must say so myself ol' chap

The next person, i say, is wearing a top hat


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

False, but my lookalike always has a fedora

Next person knows who im talkin about


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

False

The next person is tuna


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

no
i am sausage head
moosh
youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit

Next is all, liek, yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

False

I am all liek... _yay_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

True.

Next person was able to grab an HP Touchpad before they were all sold out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

False.

The next person has HP


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

False.

Next person is next person.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

False, I am previous next person

The next person is pissed that I got ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

True..? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is wondering why the EoF is so empty. (Seriously, where is everyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

False, i am playing Xenoblade personally >_>; so...

The next person tells me why the voice acting when jumping is so hilariously bad


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

False, never played it.. (Should I?)

Next person will tell me..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

True, its not that bad i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its certainly feels big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person pirates wii games


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

False, my Wii isn't even hacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person will tell me whether or not I should hack my Wii..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

False, i dont tell people what to do.

The next person is space


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

False, I'm in space.

Next person is a space cop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

False

Here come space cops


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

True.

Here's a star. Here's another one. Star. Star. Star. Star. Getting bored of space.

..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

True

The next poster has a dark secret


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person knows my dark secret.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

True



Spoiler



but i forgot what it was


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

True..?

Next person is going to remember.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

True... silly amnesia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has amnesia


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

what did you just ask ?

next persojn don't know either


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Know what?

Next person will tell me!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

False, what is this 

Next person don't even


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

False.

Next person is a lizard.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

False

The next person is running on a hamster wheel


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2011)

False - I don't like wasting time.



The next poster also wants to know what are the remaining captains bankai's whose bankai is currently unknown.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

False...

The next person lieks bleach.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2011)

True - Somewhat. 



The next poster also wonder's why all their home-pants rips at the crotch.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person lieks bleach.



If you are refering to the Anime, False. I hate Anime.

The next person has a Nintendo 3DS. (BTW i picked up OoT today and its sweet!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 26, 2011)

why yes I do!
Next person likes Yu Yu hakusho


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2011)

I hate it when i ninja'd someone and then i end up getting skipped......I had a good one too....


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

True, somewhat... as for @sinharvest; false

The next person has enough armour


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

False.

Next person needs to construct additional pylons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

True

The next person tells me how i mine for fish


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person is ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

False

The next person lieks bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

False.

Next person is a bee-yetch that doesn't know if she lieks bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

False

The next person sends me to the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

False, I'm not a princess!

Next person is a potato.
Spelling fail. YOU SAW NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

False

The next person is a princess


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> False, I'm not a princess!



Next person is a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is evil


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

How did you know!?

Next person is a prinny.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Trueish falseish wibbly wobly... err... maybe?

The next person is not a princess


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > False, I'm not a princess!


Wait, what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is i dont even


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

True, what is this...

Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Spoiler: False, I am













Spoiler: Next poster is


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

False, lolwut?

Next person knows where I live.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

True... i am watching you... right now... ehehehahAHAHAHAHA

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

False. *closes all windows, rolls up blinds, nails boards to windows, locks all 6 locks, grabs a shotgun and a beer, and sits back*

Next person suspects everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

False, everything suspects me

The next person is from russia


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

False.

Next person has rainbows.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

False, i don't have the ponies steal 'em all!

Next poster is fed up with ponies


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2011)

Hell NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person hates ponies for some reason.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

True, could not find doujin of them

Next person found some and will share!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Nope.

Next person will say either true or false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

MUFFINS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is derpy hooves


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

False, I have herpy hooves

The next person has Harpies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False, I have sharpies though.

Next person has rainbows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

*hurls* yep...

The next person is a rainbow thats puking a rainbow


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Yo dawg...

Next person is a rainbow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False

The next person is yay


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 28, 2011)

F*** rainbow im a black & white midget wrestler!






Nest person is my partner on the ring!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False

The next person is a ninja who wears a bright orange costume... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSE
FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEF
ALSEFALSEFALSE!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is a ninja pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False

The next person is a prinny pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False.

Next person is waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

True

The next person has played one of the original pokemon games (red/green/blue)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False. (Although I did play the Crystal version..)

Next person is drunk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False, i have never been either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has been drunk before


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False. I'm not old enough to drink yet, but I have tasted liquor before. (I thought it was my soda.)

Next person is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: EPIC SPELLING FAIL. I must be tired as hell..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is square enix


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is Valve.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

True

the next person is a sandwich


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False, I'm waffles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is waffles.
EDIT: ANOTHER FAIL. YOU SAW NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False, i am bacon

The next poster licks my screen


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

True.





Next person suspects everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person everything suspects nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False.

Next person suspects nothing.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

True.

The next person will kill FI for his wish about Phantom Brave.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Never.

Next person is an evil dictator in disguise.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False... as far as you suspect anywayz

The next person is a cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

False.

Next person has a cat.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

False, the next person knows about Phantom Brave's level trick.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

True >_>; i guess... 

The next person is Ash


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

False, I'm Raphael.  

Also, you will need to use the level trick to beat the boss of the game, and he's tough.

The next person is a prinny.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

False, this is all a dream

The next poster knows that my logic is airtight...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

False, this is actually a dream within a dream.

The next person wants to start an inception on FI's mind.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

True, but this is all a dream within a dream in another dream.

Next person's mind hasn't blown yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my mind is already inception... except... ya know... without the plot holes, continuity errors, and endless exposition...

The next poster liked inception


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Didn't see it yet...so...yeah.

Next person is disappoint.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

True, im disapoint of my evening dinner

Next person knows what it was


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

False

The next poster is not a vegetarian.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 29, 2011)

True, I crave the blood of poor defenseless animals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next poster is at PAX


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is seeing rainbows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is a rainbow... and there are two of him/her... omg OMG DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

True.. O MAI GAWD, DOUBLE RAINBOW ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE SKY..

Next person is slightly intoxicated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

False... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda...

The next person rolls around to barrel roll


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

False. To do a barrel roll, I press L or R twice.

Next person will do a barrel roll..and hopefully won't crash into a building.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True 


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ktpuiNHE29E[/youtube]



The next person thinks i am pinkie pie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is fluttershy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

False, i am pinkie pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is all liek _yay_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*goes insane and dances*

Next person is yay and suspects nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True
Or is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay or nay?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

True and false. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person knows... and suspects nothing..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

WRONG

The next person is a troll


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

True!
erm.. I MEAN FALSE!
*cough*

Next person is a bigger troll than I am.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

False silly, i am a pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is apple bloom


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

False, I'm derpy hooves.

Next person sees ponies everywhere.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

False, but they see me in their nightmares... where i turn them into cupcakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person lieks cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person saw how cupcakes were made.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants to be cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

False, your number is not up yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a silly filly


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]q3gqG_aGECw[/youtube]

Next person expected him to say "eeeyup."


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

false... but i did expect it the first time

The next person lieks apples


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

False. I liek turtles.

Next person lieks turtles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True... in cupcakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person eats nothing but cupcakes >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

False.

Nextpersonwouldlieksumpoundcaek!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True

The next person is blanka


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

If I can find that video... then true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is the spy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/tBu83-0vJbg[/youtube]



The next poster is a cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

False, but I can has?

Next person has cookies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

False >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

COOKIEZ!





Next person lieks cookies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

True

The next person lieks money


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah. I liek money.

Next person lieks waffles.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 29, 2011)

true, I love me some waffles
next poster is Hydreigon, or FrozenIndignation cuz you guys post here a lot


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Falso.

The next person is excited for Disgaea 4 but doesn't have the money necessary to pay for it.


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 29, 2011)

False on the first part...

i'm not into disgaea... sorry...

next person faps to above's avatar :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

False ಠoಠ

Next person has cookies. :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True... but they're all poisoned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person wants to be a cookie :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False.

Next person wants to be cupcakes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

False silly filly, i want to make everyone cupcakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person's number is up


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False. I didn't have one to begin with.

Next person is ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Heeheehee, of course not silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would prevent me from making cupcakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

True, why else would I have this banana bag?

Next person doesn't know whether or not she likes mmm..bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

*tries to leave*

The next person is going round and round


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

True, I'm doing a barrel roll!

Next person will put that cookie down! NAOW!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

false

the next person needs to get to dah choppah


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False.

Next person was told to eat my cookies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True

The next person is all like


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

se

The next person likes cake


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

True.

Next person is good at eating cupcakes.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 30, 2011)

False - I'm pretty messy....


Next poster got confused and attacked the wrong person.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

False, i hurt myself in the confusion

The next person got away safely


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 30, 2011)

False - 'cannot escape from boss battle'






Next poster know what is Yggdrasil.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True

The next person does not


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> -
> 
> the next person's reply either tends to true, or to false


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Silly filly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehehe of course not

The next poster thinks i should change my display pic to pinkie pie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]t348e24vDyA[/youtube]


Next person will decide.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

False, but i have the sudden urge to get TF2

The next person tells me i should


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe...
I know I can't cuz I only have 300MB free space on my hard drive.
EDIT: Nope, 153MB. How the hell did I use up 250GB already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has no idea.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True... also i doubt my laptop is powerful enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But 300MB?! get an external harddrive d00d >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

I have two, both 1.5TB. One is filled and the other is....virtually empty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has completely filled multiple external hard drives..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

i have filled two of them >_> so true

The next person has more than 2000 EoF posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False.

Next person suspects nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

False

Next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suspects person nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False.






 nothing suspects person next.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True

The next poster is a spammer


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

True.

Next person knows I joined for the "you are banned" game and spam thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True

next person knows i joined to lurk


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

*looks at your intro*
True.

Next person knows the only thread I made was my intro.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is not a spam bot because they are wearing a hat


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2011)

False, i don't wear anything im naked

Next person is shocked


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

False, i am electrified... it seriously hurts...

The next person is a pickle


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False.

Next person is a waffle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

True

The next person is of royal decent


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

False.

Next person tossed a prinny.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 30, 2011)

False - i've done no such thing thus far.



The next poster will attend classes in my stead.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

False

The next person is composed out of small little particles...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

True.

Next person is space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

True

The next person is never going to space


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

False, I'M IN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCEEEEEEE.

Next person is in space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is hearing things


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

False. You can't hear anything IN SPAAAACCCEEEE!


The next person is having trouble understanding the Prinny fad.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

True.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has been tossed before.


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

True. I have no idea what that is. 
The next person is very very young.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

false

The next person has been leveling up their abc gum


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

False. 
The next person is a human.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

False. It makes far more sense to level up Gency's Exit.





EDIT: Negative negative, I am a meat popsicle. 
/5th Element


The next person has stuff stuck in their keyboard that they can't get out.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 31, 2011)

True, I think there's a cheeto stuck in here
next poster still has pokemon cards...FROM THE 90'S


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

False.
The next person doesn't know how to drive


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

True... for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person keeps getting paper-cuts


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

False.
The next person hates dr.pepper cherry


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

False >_>; but its not like they sell dr. pepper here...

The next person tastes the rainbow


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

False.
The next person has read my latest post. Which is this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

False I post blindly and drill towards the heavens!!!

The next person is a poet, yet they dont know it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

False.

Next person suspects everything.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 31, 2011)

True, and i got my eye on yall

Next person has 3 eyes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

False, I have (let's see..) 6 eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Next person is sausage head.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

You can't get any more fuckin' false. 

The next person has a theory on how to hack the 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

True. Take a saw, and start "hacking" it.

Next person knows where to download the internet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has download the entire internet to their brains


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 1, 2011)

False - only 97% of the internet is porn, i'm missing 3%



Next poster thinks that if they go up for 10 years they'll reach heaven.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

False

The next person likes long walks in supermarket isles


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False, I can't stand shopping for a long time.

Next person is defying every single law of physics right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

False, i am defying all but one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has yawned


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True..only cuz I'm tired.

Next person is a cat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has played demon's souls


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False.

Next person is suspecting nothing while suspecting everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True while being false

The next person is a duck with wheels


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False.

Next person was duckroll'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

False

The next person was rickroll'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True. Twice within the same hour.

Next person was trololol'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tries


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Next person is nothing suspected everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yo dawg, i herd the next poster likes truth, so i put some truth in your truth so now you can say false to be ironic


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True, but false.

Yo dawg, I herd you liek pound cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Blanca makes pound cake



[youtube]http://youtu.be/SL_x1rRg7mM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> -
> 
> the next person's reply either tends to true, or to false


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

cupcakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False. Only the cake is.

Next person


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True, but i

The next waffle is tasty


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

wat.

Next herp is derp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

false

The next person is a spy


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

I HAVE NO IDEA.

Next person tried to ask the medic a question.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True

The next person is wheatley


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Space.

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

true

The next person is still alive


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True.

Next person will bake a cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True 

The next person comes to my castle


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True. TIME TO CRASH THIS PARTY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is cleaning up the mess. :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

False, i made the prinnies do it

The next person is explosive


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False.

Next person is a prinny.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True... d00d...

The next person has d00d or false in their post d00d


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 1, 2011)

False.
Next person orders cheeseburgers without cheese


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True, but then i get a refund when i complain about a lack of cheese in my cheeseburgers

The next person is flying


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True.

Next person has wings.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person thinks my wings are fake, which they so totally are not...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False.

Next nothing suspects person everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True is that are very

The next


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True

The next post is a post


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next post is spam


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spam

The next post is a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

true.

Next pony is a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person needs to be about 20% cooler


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False.

Next person beat Super Mario Bros. in under 25 minutes.


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002D--><span style="color:#C7002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79200--><span style="color:#C79200"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC800--><span style="color:#0FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73D--><span style="color:#00C73D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70036--><span style="color:#C70036"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70026--><span style="color:#C70026"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81D00--><span style="color:#C81D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A800--><span style="color:#C7A800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C800--><span style="color:#C5C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C700--><span style="color:#23C700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C804--><span style="color:#00C804"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82B--><span style="color:#00C82B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84C--><span style="color:#00C84C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76B--><span style="color:#00C76B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87B--><span style="color:#00C87B"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BB--><span style="color:#00C7BB"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C8--><span style="color:#0085C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C7--><span style="color:#0034C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C8--><span style="color:#0C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C8--><span style="color:#5C00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00C8--><span style="color:#8B00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C8--><span style="color:#9C00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00C8--><span style="color:#AF00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False, I thought you two were married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has rainbows.


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 1, 2011)

False
Next user have counted how much is googolplex


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False.

Next person can count to muffin.


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wtf.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wtf.gif" /> <!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80003--><span style="color:#C80003"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AC00--><span style="color:#C8AC00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BD00--><span style="color:#C7BD00"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC700--><span style="color:#9EC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC800--><span style="color:#4FC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FC800--><span style="color:#3FC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BC800--><span style="color:#1BC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C854--><span style="color:#00C854"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C783--><span style="color:#00C783"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B4--><span style="color:#00C8B4"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C6--><span style="color:#00C8C6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC7--><span style="color:#007BC7"><!--/coloro-->z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C7--><span style="color:#3B00C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C8--><span style="color:#9C00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00C7--><span style="color:#AF00C7"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80011--><span style="color:#C80011"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70002--><span style="color:#C70002"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74900--><span style="color:#C74900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75F00--><span style="color:#C75F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89700--><span style="color:#C89700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21C800--><span style="color:#21C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C810--><span style="color:#00C810"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C820--><span style="color:#00C820"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78B--><span style="color:#00C78B"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C898--><span style="color:#00C898"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A5--><span style="color:#00C8A5"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B3--><span style="color:#00C7B3"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C1--><span style="color:#00C7C1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC7--><span style="color:#006AC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000C7--><span style="color:#1000C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C7--><span style="color:#6C00C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C7--><span style="color:#8600C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C8--><span style="color:#9400C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C7--><span style="color:#A300C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C7--><span style="color:#B200C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7003C--><span style="color:#C7003C"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80027--><span style="color:#C80027"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001D--><span style="color:#C8001D"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70012--><span style="color:#C70012"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80006--><span style="color:#C80006"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81000--><span style="color:#C81000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72500--><span style="color:#C72500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84A00--><span style="color:#C84A00"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75B00--><span style="color:#C75B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88F00--><span style="color:#C88F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AC00--><span style="color:#C7AC00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1C800--><span style="color:#C1C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC800--><span style="color:#ABC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC700--><span style="color:#8CC700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C800--><span style="color:#64C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC800--><span style="color:#4FC800"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AC800--><span style="color:#3AC800"><!--/coloro-->V<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC700--><span style="color:#2FC700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C702--><span style="color:#00C702"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C810--><span style="color:#00C810"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71C--><span style="color:#00C71C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C828--><span style="color:#00C828"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C834--><span style="color:#00C834"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C854--><span style="color:#00C854"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C768--><span style="color:#00C768"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C872--><span style="color:#00C872"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C786--><span style="color:#00C786"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A5--><span style="color:#00C8A5"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7AF--><span style="color:#00C7AF"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BB--><span style="color:#00C8BB"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C6--><span style="color:#00C8C6"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC8--><span style="color:#008BC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C7--><span style="color:#0082C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C7--><span style="color:#0079C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C7--><span style="color:#0071C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C8--><span style="color:#0034C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C7--><span style="color:#0021C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC8--><span style="color:#000BC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C7--><span style="color:#0B00C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C7--><span style="color:#1600C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C7--><span style="color:#3600C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C7--><span style="color:#4000C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C8--><span style="color:#4A00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400C8--><span style="color:#5400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800C8--><span style="color:#6800C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C7--><span style="color:#7200C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C7--><span style="color:#9200C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00C8--><span style="color:#9D00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C7--><span style="color:#A900C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600C7--><span style="color:#B600C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False.
By the way, I know everypony, and I mean everypony in ponyville.

Next person is stalking me.


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001E--><span style="color:#C8001E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73400--><span style="color:#C73400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85600--><span style="color:#C85600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C200--><span style="color:#C7C200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C800--><span style="color:#46C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C807--><span style="color:#00C807"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C752--><span style="color:#00C752"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85F--><span style="color:#00C85F"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BC--><span style="color:#00C8BC"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C7--><span style="color:#00B6C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC7--><span style="color:#008FC7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300C8--><span style="color:#9300C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C7--><span style="color:#A200C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80031--><span style="color:#C80031"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001B--><span style="color:#C8001B"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000C--><span style="color:#C8000C"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84200--><span style="color:#C84200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86000--><span style="color:#C86000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77200--><span style="color:#C77200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77D00--><span style="color:#C77D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78400--><span style="color:#C78400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78A00--><span style="color:#C78A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89600--><span style="color:#C89600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89D00--><span style="color:#C89D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A400--><span style="color:#C8A400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BA00--><span style="color:#C8BA00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C100--><span style="color:#C8C100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C700--><span style="color:#C5C700"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC700--><span style="color:#AEC700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC800--><span style="color:#9FC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C700--><span style="color:#98C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC700--><span style="color:#7CC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C700--><span style="color:#75C700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C700--><span style="color:#59C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C700--><span style="color:#52C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DC800--><span style="color:#3DC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC700--><span style="color:#2DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#25C800--><span style="color:#25C800"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DC800--><span style="color:#1DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BC800--><span style="color:#0BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#02C800--><span style="color:#02C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C807--><span style="color:#00C807"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C710--><span style="color:#00C710"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C819--><span style="color:#00C819"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C731--><span style="color:#00C731"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84F--><span style="color:#00C84F"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C856--><span style="color:#00C856"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C872--><span style="color:#00C872"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C879--><span style="color:#00C879"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C780--><span style="color:#00C780"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C794--><span style="color:#00C794"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89C--><span style="color:#00C89C"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7A3--><span style="color:#00C7A3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B2--><span style="color:#00C8B2"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B9--><span style="color:#00C8B9"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C5C8--><span style="color:#00C5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC7--><span style="color:#009AC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C7--><span style="color:#0093C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C7--><span style="color:#0080C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC7--><span style="color:#007AC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C7--><span style="color:#0074C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C8--><span style="color:#0057C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C8--><span style="color:#0051C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C8--><span style="color:#0045C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032C8--><span style="color:#0032C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC7--><span style="color:#001EC7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C8--><span style="color:#0017C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC8--><span style="color:#000FC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C8--><span style="color:#0007C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800C7--><span style="color:#0800C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000C8--><span style="color:#1000C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00C7--><span style="color:#1F00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C7--><span style="color:#3C00C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C8--><span style="color:#4300C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900C7--><span style="color:#4900C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C8--><span style="color:#6C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9000C8--><span style="color:#9000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C7--><span style="color:#A000C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A800C7--><span style="color:#A800C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70039--><span style="color:#C70039"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80011--><span style="color:#C80011"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000A--><span style="color:#C7000A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80002--><span style="color:#C80002"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71200--><span style="color:#C71200"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72C00--><span style="color:#C72C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83200--><span style="color:#C83200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75400--><span style="color:#C75400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85900--><span style="color:#C85900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75E00--><span style="color:#C75E00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78500--><span style="color:#C78500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A00--><span style="color:#C88A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89600--><span style="color:#C89600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AF00--><span style="color:#C8AF00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B600--><span style="color:#C7B600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC700--><span style="color:#AEC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7C800--><span style="color:#A7C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C700--><span style="color:#87C700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C700--><span style="color:#61C700"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54C800--><span style="color:#54C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C700--><span style="color:#47C700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39C700--><span style="color:#39C700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#04C800--><span style="color:#04C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C704--><span style="color:#00C704"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C715--><span style="color:#00C715"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72C--><span style="color:#00C72C"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C841--><span style="color:#00C841"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C847--><span style="color:#00C847"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84E--><span style="color:#00C84E"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C761--><span style="color:#00C761"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76E--><span style="color:#00C76E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C881--><span style="color:#00C881"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C894--><span style="color:#00C894"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AF--><span style="color:#00C8AF"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BD--><span style="color:#00C7BD"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC8--><span style="color:#00BCC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC7--><span style="color:#00AEC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C8--><span style="color:#00A2C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C7--><span style="color:#0069C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC7--><span style="color:#004EC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048C7--><span style="color:#0048C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC7--><span style="color:#003DC7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC7--><span style="color:#002CC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC8--><span style="color:#000BC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00C8--><span style="color:#0A00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00C8--><span style="color:#1F00C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00C7--><span style="color:#3A00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C8--><span style="color:#4000C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C7--><span style="color:#4600C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300C8--><span style="color:#5300C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C8--><span style="color:#6C00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C8--><span style="color:#8600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C8--><span style="color:#9400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True, but it ain't mine. I **might** consider your request.
(Quite a threesome you have going on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next person is the spy.


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70017--><span style="color:#C70017"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79300--><span style="color:#C79300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC800--><span style="color:#0DC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72B--><span style="color:#00C72B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><i><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></i><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B5--><span style="color:#00C7B5"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C7--><span style="color:#9500C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002E--><span style="color:#C8002E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80021--><span style="color:#C80021"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80600--><span style="color:#C80600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B00--><span style="color:#C82B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74B00--><span style="color:#C74B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85600--><span style="color:#C85600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76000--><span style="color:#C76000"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76A00--><span style="color:#C76A00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87E00--><span style="color:#C87E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88900--><span style="color:#C88900"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89300--><span style="color:#C89300"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89F00--><span style="color:#C89F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C500--><span style="color:#C7C500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2C800--><span style="color:#A2C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC700--><span style="color:#5BC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><a href="http://www.deviantart.com/download/205283636/luna_mlpfim_animoo_by_seiryuga-d3e7xv8.jpg" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#4FC800--><span style="color:#4FC800"><!--/coloro-->(<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C700--><span style="color:#35C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC700--><span style="color:#1AC700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C805--><span style="color:#00C805"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C814--><span style="color:#00C814"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C823--><span style="color:#00C823"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C731--><span style="color:#00C731"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83E--><span style="color:#00C83E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84A--><span style="color:#00C84A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C757--><span style="color:#00C757"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C762--><span style="color:#00C762"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86E--><span style="color:#00C86E"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AB--><span style="color:#00C8AB"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B8--><span style="color:#00C7B8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C5--><span style="color:#00C8C5"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC7--><span style="color:#00BCC7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C7--><span style="color:#00A3C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC8--><span style="color:#008CC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C7--><span style="color:#0082C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078C8--><span style="color:#0078C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C7--><span style="color:#0063C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024C7--><span style="color:#0024C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018C8--><span style="color:#0018C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC8--><span style="color:#000BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000C8--><span style="color:#1000C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C8--><span style="color:#2900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C8--><span style="color:#4200C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C8--><span style="color:#A500C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003C--><span style="color:#C8003C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001D--><span style="color:#C8001D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72D00--><span style="color:#C72D00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76A00--><span style="color:#C76A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B00--><span style="color:#C77B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89600--><span style="color:#C89600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BF00--><span style="color:#C8BF00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9C800--><span style="color:#B9C800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC800--><span style="color:#AEC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C700--><span style="color:#85C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC700--><span style="color:#7BC700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC700--><span style="color:#5DC700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#03C800--><span style="color:#03C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C823--><span style="color:#00C823"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74E--><span style="color:#00C74E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C859--><span style="color:#00C859"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C780--><span style="color:#00C780"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C894--><span style="color:#00C894"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79E--><span style="color:#00C79E"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B4--><span style="color:#00C8B4"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C8--><span style="color:#0088C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066C8--><span style="color:#0066C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032C8--><span style="color:#0032C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC7--><span style="color:#001EC7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C7--><span style="color:#0014C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C8--><span style="color:#0009C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C7--><span style="color:#0100C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C8--><span style="color:#2300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C7--><span style="color:#5500C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C8--><span style="color:#9200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C7--><span style="color:#9E00C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600C7--><span style="color:#B600C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7003F--><span style="color:#C7003F"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80031--><span style="color:#C80031"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000C--><span style="color:#C8000C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81200--><span style="color:#C81200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83400--><span style="color:#C83400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A100--><span style="color:#C8A100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AE00--><span style="color:#C8AE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2C800--><span style="color:#B2C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC800--><span style="color:#ABC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CC800--><span style="color:#9CC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95C800--><span style="color:#95C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC800--><span style="color:#8EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C800--><span style="color:#51C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC700--><span style="color:#4AC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC700--><span style="color:#3BC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BC800--><span style="color:#1BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#13C800--><span style="color:#13C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C700--><span style="color:#01C700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C811--><span style="color:#00C811"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C819--><span style="color:#00C819"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C831--><span style="color:#00C831"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84F--><span style="color:#00C84F"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C856--><span style="color:#00C856"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85D--><span style="color:#00C85D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79A--><span style="color:#00C79A"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C0--><span style="color:#00C8C0"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C8--><span style="color:#00C7C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC7--><span style="color:#00BFC7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C7--><span style="color:#00B8C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C8--><span style="color:#0083C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC7--><span style="color:#007DC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BC8--><span style="color:#006BC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048C7--><span style="color:#0048C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C7--><span style="color:#0042C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC7--><span style="color:#003CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00C7--><span style="color:#0A00C7"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C7--><span style="color:#1200C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C8--><span style="color:#1A00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800C7--><span style="color:#2800C7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C7--><span style="color:#3D00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C7--><span style="color:#5F00C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C7--><span style="color:#9900C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C8--><span style="color:#A000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001D--><span style="color:#C8001D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70800--><span style="color:#C70800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71D00--><span style="color:#C71D00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73D00--><span style="color:#C73D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76A00--><span style="color:#C76A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B00--><span style="color:#C77B00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89300--><span style="color:#C89300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79900--><span style="color:#C79900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A600--><span style="color:#C8A600"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AD00--><span style="color:#C7AD00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C300--><span style="color:#C8C300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC800--><span style="color:#AEC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7C800--><span style="color:#A7C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC700--><span style="color:#8BC700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C700--><span style="color:#85C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C800--><span style="color:#64C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC700--><span style="color:#5DC700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#03C800--><span style="color:#03C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C805--><span style="color:#00C805"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80E--><span style="color:#00C80E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71F--><span style="color:#00C71F"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C752--><span style="color:#00C752"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C859--><span style="color:#00C859"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85F--><span style="color:#00C85F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C766--><span style="color:#00C766"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C873--><span style="color:#00C873"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C780--><span style="color:#00C780"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C894--><span style="color:#00C894"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A2--><span style="color:#00C8A2"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C7--><span style="color:#00C0C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C7--><span style="color:#00B2C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC8--><span style="color:#008BC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C8--><span style="color:#0085C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C8--><span style="color:#0058C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C7--><span style="color:#0022C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C7--><span style="color:#0014C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DC7--><span style="color:#000DC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C7--><span style="color:#0100C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00C8--><span style="color:#1F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C7--><span style="color:#5500C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00C8--><span style="color:#5B00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F00C8--><span style="color:#6F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C8--><span style="color:#7600C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00C8--><span style="color:#8B00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C8--><span style="color:#9200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C8--><span style="color:#9A00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70034--><span style="color:#C70034"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80027--><span style="color:#C80027"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80021--><span style="color:#C80021"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000D--><span style="color:#C8000D"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80006--><span style="color:#C80006"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80700--><span style="color:#C80700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82D00--><span style="color:#C82D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85300--><span style="color:#C85300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76C00--><span style="color:#C76C00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89200--><span style="color:#C89200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89D00--><span style="color:#C89D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AF00--><span style="color:#C8AF00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BC00--><span style="color:#C8BC00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C300--><span style="color:#C8C300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C800--><span style="color:#C5C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC800--><span style="color:#BEC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C800--><span style="color:#B7C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0C800--><span style="color:#B0C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAC800--><span style="color:#AAC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC800--><span style="color:#9DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C700--><span style="color:#97C700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90C800--><span style="color:#90C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC700--><span style="color:#8AC700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C800--><span style="color:#84C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C700--><span style="color:#78C700"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54C800--><span style="color:#54C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC800--><span style="color:#1FC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#18C800--><span style="color:#18C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C710--><span style="color:#00C710"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81F--><span style="color:#00C81F"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C826--><span style="color:#00C826"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C834--><span style="color:#00C834"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C741--><span style="color:#00C741"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C847--><span style="color:#00C847"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74E--><span style="color:#00C74E"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C754--><span style="color:#00C754"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C760--><span style="color:#00C760"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C866--><span style="color:#00C866"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C872--><span style="color:#00C872"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C878--><span style="color:#00C878"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77E--><span style="color:#00C77E"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C884--><span style="color:#00C884"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89D--><span style="color:#00C89D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7A3--><span style="color:#00C7A3"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC8--><span style="color:#00BCC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC7--><span style="color:#00AFC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC7--><span style="color:#009DC7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC8--><span style="color:#008CC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C7--><span style="color:#0077C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072C8--><span style="color:#0072C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C7--><span style="color:#0062C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC8--><span style="color:#005DC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->"<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C7--><span style="color:#0015C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C8--><span style="color:#0001C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600C8--><span style="color:#0600C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300C7--><span style="color:#1300C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C8--><span style="color:#1A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C7--><span style="color:#4000C7"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->"<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C8--><span style="color:#6400C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C8--><span style="color:#7600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C7--><span style="color:#8F00C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9600C8--><span style="color:#9600C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00C8--><span style="color:#9D00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C7--><span style="color:#BB00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B5--><span style="color:#00C7B5"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C7--><span style="color:#9500C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70040--><span style="color:#C70040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002D--><span style="color:#C7002D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000B--><span style="color:#C7000B"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80300--><span style="color:#C80300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74100--><span style="color:#C74100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79200--><span style="color:#C79200"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A400--><span style="color:#C8A400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C700--><span style="color:#80C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C700--><span style="color:#74C700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC800--><span style="color:#0FC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73D--><span style="color:#00C73D"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C751--><span style="color:#00C751"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88F--><span style="color:#00C88F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79C--><span style="color:#00C79C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C5--><span style="color:#00C8C5"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C7--><span style="color:#2900C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C7--><span style="color:#4200C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00C8--><span style="color:#5B00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C7--><span style="color:#9C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C8--><span style="color:#BB00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->





<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003C--><span style="color:#C8003C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001D--><span style="color:#C8001D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72D00--><span style="color:#C72D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76A00--><span style="color:#C76A00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B00--><span style="color:#C77B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89600--><span style="color:#C89600"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BF00--><span style="color:#C8BF00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9C800--><span style="color:#B9C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC800--><span style="color:#AEC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C700--><span style="color:#85C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC700--><span style="color:#7BC700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC700--><span style="color:#5DC700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#03C800--><span style="color:#03C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C823--><span style="color:#00C823"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74E--><span style="color:#00C74E"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C859--><span style="color:#00C859"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C780--><span style="color:#00C780"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C894--><span style="color:#00C894"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79E--><span style="color:#00C79E"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B4--><span style="color:#00C8B4"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C8--><span style="color:#0088C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066C8--><span style="color:#0066C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032C8--><span style="color:#0032C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC7--><span style="color:#001EC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C7--><span style="color:#0014C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C8--><span style="color:#0009C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C7--><span style="color:#0100C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C8--><span style="color:#2300C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C7--><span style="color:#5500C7"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C8--><span style="color:#9200C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C7--><span style="color:#9E00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600C7--><span style="color:#B600C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70025--><span style="color:#C70025"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001E--><span style="color:#C8001E"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80017--><span style="color:#C80017"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80008--><span style="color:#C80008"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80600--><span style="color:#C80600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72F00--><span style="color:#C72F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74000--><span style="color:#C74000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76800--><span style="color:#C76800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77800--><span style="color:#C77800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87E00--><span style="color:#C87E00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88300--><span style="color:#C88300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88900--><span style="color:#C88900"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88F00--><span style="color:#C88F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79500--><span style="color:#C79500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AF00--><span style="color:#C7AF00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3C800--><span style="color:#C3C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC800--><span style="color:#9FC800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C700--><span style="color:#85C700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C700--><span style="color:#71C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C800--><span style="color:#64C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC700--><span style="color:#5EC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C700--><span style="color:#51C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC800--><span style="color:#3CC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C700--><span style="color:#35C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EC700--><span style="color:#2EC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC800--><span style="color:#1FC800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EC800--><span style="color:#0EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C702--><span style="color:#00C702"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80B--><span style="color:#00C80B"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C814--><span style="color:#00C814"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71C--><span style="color:#00C71C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C823--><span style="color:#00C823"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82B--><span style="color:#00C82B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C732--><span style="color:#00C732"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73A--><span style="color:#00C73A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C841--><span style="color:#00C841"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C847--><span style="color:#00C847"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84E--><span style="color:#00C84E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C762--><span style="color:#00C762"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C869--><span style="color:#00C869"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76F--><span style="color:#00C76F"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88F--><span style="color:#00C88F"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89D--><span style="color:#00C89D"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7A3--><span style="color:#00C7A3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7AA--><span style="color:#00C7AA"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B1--><span style="color:#00C7B1"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B9--><span style="color:#00C8B9"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C0--><span style="color:#00C8C0"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C8--><span style="color:#00C7C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C8--><span style="color:#00C0C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C8--><span style="color:#00B8C8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C7--><span style="color:#00B1C7"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C7--><span style="color:#00A4C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC8--><span style="color:#008BC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C8--><span style="color:#0086C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048C8--><span style="color:#0048C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC7--><span style="color:#003DC7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024C7--><span style="color:#0024C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C8--><span style="color:#0017C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010C8--><span style="color:#0010C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C7--><span style="color:#0009C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C8--><span style="color:#0001C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500C8--><span style="color:#0500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C7--><span style="color:#2900C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C7--><span style="color:#3000C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C8--><span style="color:#4300C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C7--><span style="color:#5000C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00C8--><span style="color:#5D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C7--><span style="color:#6400C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C7--><span style="color:#7100C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C8--><span style="color:#8500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C8--><span style="color:#8C00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300C8--><span style="color:#9300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C8--><span style="color:#9A00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C7--><span style="color:#A200C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C7--><span style="color:#AA00C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70034--><span style="color:#C70034"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84A00--><span style="color:#C84A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76100--><span style="color:#C76100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76800--><span style="color:#C76800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87800--><span style="color:#C87800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88F00--><span style="color:#C88F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC700--><span style="color:#ACC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2C800--><span style="color:#A2C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90C800--><span style="color:#90C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C800--><span style="color:#64C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C800--><span style="color:#36C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C800--><span style="color:#22C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80B--><span style="color:#00C80B"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C749--><span style="color:#00C749"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C752--><span style="color:#00C752"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C799--><span style="color:#00C799"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A2--><span style="color:#00C8A2"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AB--><span style="color:#00C8AB"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B5--><span style="color:#00C8B5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C7--><span style="color:#00B2C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C7--><span style="color:#00A9C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC7--><span style="color:#008FC7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078C8--><span style="color:#0078C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C8--><span style="color:#0070C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C7--><span style="color:#0022C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC8--><span style="color:#000FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C8--><span style="color:#0400C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C7--><span style="color:#2B00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C7--><span style="color:#6000C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C7--><span style="color:#AC00C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70036--><span style="color:#C70036"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70026--><span style="color:#C70026"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81D00--><span style="color:#C81D00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A800--><span style="color:#C7A800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C800--><span style="color:#C5C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C700--><span style="color:#23C700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C804--><span style="color:#00C804"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82B--><span style="color:#00C82B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84C--><span style="color:#00C84C"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76B--><span style="color:#00C76B"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87B--><span style="color:#00C87B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BB--><span style="color:#00C7BB"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C8--><span style="color:#0085C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C7--><span style="color:#0034C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C8--><span style="color:#0C00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C8--><span style="color:#5C00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00C8--><span style="color:#8B00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C8--><span style="color:#9C00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00C8--><span style="color:#AF00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True. 5/5 ;O;

>.>


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> True. 5/5 ;O;
> 
> >.>


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False. ;A;

Next person thinks I'm lying.


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC700--><span style="color:#0FC700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003B--><span style="color:#C8003B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002F--><span style="color:#C8002F"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70017--><span style="color:#C70017"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000B--><span style="color:#C8000B"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80100--><span style="color:#C80100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82500--><span style="color:#C82500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74E00--><span style="color:#C74E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87E00--><span style="color:#C87E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78800--><span style="color:#C78800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79300--><span style="color:#C79300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79D00--><span style="color:#C79D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1C800--><span style="color:#C1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C800--><span style="color:#64C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BC800--><span style="color:#1BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC800--><span style="color:#0DC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C810--><span style="color:#00C810"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81E--><span style="color:#00C81E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72B--><span style="color:#00C72B"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C866--><span style="color:#00C866"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C872--><span style="color:#00C872"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AB--><span style="color:#00C8AB"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C8--><span style="color:#0086C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018C8--><span style="color:#0018C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C8--><span style="color:#1A00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300C8--><span style="color:#5300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500C8--><span style="color:#7500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C8--><span style="color:#9900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600C8--><span style="color:#A600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B400C8--><span style="color:#B400C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## pistone (Sep 1, 2011)

false im a awesome robot 
the next person will be a multicolour pony


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002F--><span style="color:#C8002F"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80027--><span style="color:#C80027"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000E--><span style="color:#C7000E"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81400--><span style="color:#C81400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71C00--><span style="color:#C71C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B00--><span style="color:#C72B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74E00--><span style="color:#C74E00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85B00--><span style="color:#C85B00"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88900--><span style="color:#C88900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A600--><span style="color:#C8A600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AE00--><span style="color:#C8AE00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C700--><span style="color:#A5C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95C700--><span style="color:#95C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC800--><span style="color:#8EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C800--><span style="color:#77C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C700--><span style="color:#48C700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C714--><span style="color:#00C714"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C826--><span style="color:#00C826"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C760--><span style="color:#00C760"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86F--><span style="color:#00C86F"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C786--><span style="color:#00C786"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89D--><span style="color:#00C89D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A5--><span style="color:#00C8A5"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C7--><span style="color:#00B6C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C7--><span style="color:#00A6C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC8--><span style="color:#009FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C7--><span style="color:#0089C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C8--><span style="color:#0083C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC7--><span style="color:#007CC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C7--><span style="color:#0068C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC7--><span style="color:#004EC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024C8--><span style="color:#0024C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C7--><span style="color:#0003C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500C8--><span style="color:#0500C8"><!--/coloro-->"<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C8--><span style="color:#3E00C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->"<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C8--><span style="color:#5C00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C8--><span style="color:#6400C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C7--><span style="color:#6C00C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->"<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C8--><span style="color:#8C00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C7--><span style="color:#9400C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00C8--><span style="color:#9D00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600C8--><span style="color:#A600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00C7--><span style="color:#AF00C7"><!--/coloro-->"<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B900C8--><span style="color:#B900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

True.

Next person noticed how I mlp'd the spam thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn ninjas!


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79400--><span style="color:#C79400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C720--><span style="color:#00C720"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is floating.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 2, 2011)

False - gravity always seems to get the best of me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Next poster will teach me how to read kanji.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 2, 2011)

False, I'm a bastard like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next poster will tell me how to play the "You are banned game"


----------



## Ace (Sep 2, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80035--><span style="color:#C80035"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71200--><span style="color:#C71200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC700--><span style="color:#9FC700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC800--><span style="color:#5EC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC800--><span style="color:#3CC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C815--><span style="color:#00C815"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73B--><span style="color:#00C73B"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86E--><span style="color:#00C86E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B1--><span style="color:#00C7B1"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C7--><span style="color:#0088C7"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C7--><span style="color:#9A00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80021--><span style="color:#C80021"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70017--><span style="color:#C70017"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000D--><span style="color:#C8000D"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70003--><span style="color:#C70003"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80700--><span style="color:#C80700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72300--><span style="color:#C72300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83400--><span style="color:#C83400"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73D00--><span style="color:#C73D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A00--><span style="color:#C88A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79300--><span style="color:#C79300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B00--><span style="color:#C89B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A400--><span style="color:#C8A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0C800--><span style="color:#B0C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC700--><span style="color:#8AC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C800--><span style="color:#81C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC700--><span style="color:#5DC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54C800--><span style="color:#54C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EC800--><span style="color:#2EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C700--><span style="color:#23C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19C800--><span style="color:#19C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC700--><span style="color:#0DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C800--><span style="color:#01C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C816--><span style="color:#00C816"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72B--><span style="color:#00C72B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C735--><span style="color:#00C735"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76D--><span style="color:#00C76D"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77F--><span style="color:#00C77F"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C891--><span style="color:#00C891"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC8--><span style="color:#009DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C7--><span style="color:#0047C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C7--><span style="color:#0025C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC7--><span style="color:#001CC7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C8--><span style="color:#0009C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C8--><span style="color:#0B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00C8--><span style="color:#1F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800C8--><span style="color:#2800C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C7--><span style="color:#4400C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003B--><span style="color:#C8003B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80030--><span style="color:#C80030"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7001F--><span style="color:#C7001F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70019--><span style="color:#C70019"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70007--><span style="color:#C70007"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81000--><span style="color:#C81000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81C00--><span style="color:#C81C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75700--><span style="color:#C75700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86000--><span style="color:#C86000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86E00--><span style="color:#C86E00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78A00--><span style="color:#C78A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88F00--><span style="color:#C88F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79400--><span style="color:#C79400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A900--><span style="color:#C7A900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AE00--><span style="color:#C7AE00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BA00--><span style="color:#C8BA00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C600--><span style="color:#C8C600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0C800--><span style="color:#B0C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAC800--><span style="color:#AAC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC800--><span style="color:#9FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#89C800--><span style="color:#89C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69C700--><span style="color:#69C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C700--><span style="color:#64C700"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC700--><span style="color:#5EC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DC800--><span style="color:#3DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#37C700--><span style="color:#37C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C700--><span style="color:#17C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#02C700--><span style="color:#02C700"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C804--><span style="color:#00C804"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80B--><span style="color:#00C80B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C819--><span style="color:#00C819"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C720--><span style="color:#00C720"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C726--><span style="color:#00C726"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72C--><span style="color:#00C72C"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83E--><span style="color:#00C83E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84A--><span style="color:#00C84A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84F--><span style="color:#00C84F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C860--><span style="color:#00C860"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77A--><span style="color:#00C77A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C880--><span style="color:#00C880"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7AC--><span style="color:#00C7AC"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B2--><span style="color:#00C8B2"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BE--><span style="color:#00C7BE"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C7--><span style="color:#00B8C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADC8--><span style="color:#00ADC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC8--><span style="color:#009DC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC7--><span style="color:#008DC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC7--><span style="color:#007FC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C8--><span style="color:#0051C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048C8--><span style="color:#0048C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC7--><span style="color:#003EC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C7--><span style="color:#0039C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C7--><span style="color:#0034C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C8--><span style="color:#0020C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C7--><span style="color:#0009C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C7--><span style="color:#0003C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00C8--><span style="color:#0F00C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C8--><span style="color:#3200C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C7--><span style="color:#3D00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C8--><span style="color:#4200C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C7--><span style="color:#5200C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00C8--><span style="color:#5D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C7--><span style="color:#6700C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700C8--><span style="color:#A700C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B500C8--><span style="color:#B500C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC00C8--><span style="color:#BC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003B--><span style="color:#C8003B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70030--><span style="color:#C70030"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000D--><span style="color:#C7000D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70001--><span style="color:#C70001"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71100--><span style="color:#C71100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81C00--><span style="color:#C81C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74500--><span style="color:#C74500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74E00--><span style="color:#C74E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75300--><span style="color:#C75300"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76600--><span style="color:#C76600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76A00--><span style="color:#C76A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87800--><span style="color:#C87800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79500--><span style="color:#C79500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79F00--><span style="color:#C79F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A500--><span style="color:#C7A500"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B500--><span style="color:#C8B500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C100--><span style="color:#C8C100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1C800--><span style="color:#C1C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9C800--><span style="color:#A9C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC800--><span style="color:#9DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC700--><span style="color:#7CC700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C800--><span style="color:#77C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C800--><span style="color:#51C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC700--><span style="color:#4CC700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C700--><span style="color:#46C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AC800--><span style="color:#3AC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EC800--><span style="color:#2EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C700--><span style="color:#22C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BC800--><span style="color:#1BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC800--><span style="color:#0DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80F--><span style="color:#00C80F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C816--><span style="color:#00C816"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C823--><span style="color:#00C823"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C735--><span style="color:#00C735"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83B--><span style="color:#00C83B"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C741--><span style="color:#00C741"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C847--><span style="color:#00C847"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85D--><span style="color:#00C85D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86D--><span style="color:#00C86D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C873--><span style="color:#00C873"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C878--><span style="color:#00C878"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78E--><span style="color:#00C78E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C799--><span style="color:#00C799"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BC--><span style="color:#00C7BC"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C2--><span style="color:#00C7C2"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C8--><span style="color:#00C7C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C8--><span style="color:#00C0C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC7--><span style="color:#00BAC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC7--><span style="color:#009EC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099C8--><span style="color:#0099C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C8--><span style="color:#0085C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C7--><span style="color:#0073C7"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C8--><span style="color:#0057C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C7--><span style="color:#0049C7"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C7--><span style="color:#0036C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C7--><span style="color:#0021C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010C8--><span style="color:#0010C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC7--><span style="color:#000AC7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800C8--><span style="color:#0800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C8--><span style="color:#1A00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C7--><span style="color:#2B00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C7--><span style="color:#3100C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C7--><span style="color:#5C00C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C8--><span style="color:#6C00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C7--><span style="color:#8300C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C7--><span style="color:#8E00C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C7--><span style="color:#9400C7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700C8--><span style="color:#A700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B500C8--><span style="color:#B500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC00C8--><span style="color:#BC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003B--><span style="color:#C8003B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80030--><span style="color:#C80030"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70002--><span style="color:#C70002"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B00--><span style="color:#C82B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83E00--><span style="color:#C83E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74800--><span style="color:#C74800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76C00--><span style="color:#C76C00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89200--><span style="color:#C89200"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A600--><span style="color:#C8A600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BD00--><span style="color:#C7BD00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6C800--><span style="color:#C6C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC800--><span style="color:#AEC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2C800--><span style="color:#A2C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC800--><span style="color:#8CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C700--><span style="color:#77C700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC800--><span style="color:#4CC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C800--><span style="color:#36C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC700--><span style="color:#2AC700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DC700--><span style="color:#1DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C700--><span style="color:#01C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73E--><span style="color:#00C73E"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84A--><span style="color:#00C84A"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C755--><span style="color:#00C755"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85F--><span style="color:#00C85F"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77F--><span style="color:#00C77F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AB--><span style="color:#00C8AB"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B7--><span style="color:#00C7B7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C8--><span style="color:#00C0C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C7--><span style="color:#00B4C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC7--><span style="color:#009EC7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C7--><span style="color:#0094C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078C8--><span style="color:#0078C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC7--><span style="color:#005CC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C7--><span style="color:#0041C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC7--><span style="color:#002DC7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018C8--><span style="color:#0018C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DC8--><span style="color:#000DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C8--><span style="color:#0B00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C7--><span style="color:#1700C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C8--><span style="color:#2300C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C8--><span style="color:#2E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C7--><span style="color:#4300C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C8--><span style="color:#6300C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C7--><span style="color:#7900C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C7--><span style="color:#9B00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A800C8--><span style="color:#A800C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B500C8--><span style="color:#B500C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80037--><span style="color:#C80037"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80027--><span style="color:#C80027"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70017--><span style="color:#C70017"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82900--><span style="color:#C82900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87800--><span style="color:#C87800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78500--><span style="color:#C78500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79300--><span style="color:#C79300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A100--><span style="color:#C7A100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC700--><span style="color:#BDC700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC800--><span style="color:#ACC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C700--><span style="color:#61C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C800--><span style="color:#51C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC800--><span style="color:#0DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C806--><span style="color:#00C806"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82B--><span style="color:#00C82B"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84C--><span style="color:#00C84C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76A--><span style="color:#00C76A"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C879--><span style="color:#00C879"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A7--><span style="color:#00C8A7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B7--><span style="color:#00C7B7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C7--><span style="color:#00C7C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC7--><span style="color:#008AC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C8--><span style="color:#0070C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C7--><span style="color:#0049C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC8--><span style="color:#003CC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C7--><span style="color:#0020C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010C8--><span style="color:#0010C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C7--><span style="color:#2200C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C8--><span style="color:#4F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00C7--><span style="color:#9D00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00C8--><span style="color:#AF00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

True, she is the luna that is infinity better than you

The next person has made less pony threads than i


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

True.

Next person will tell me to make one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats my job

The next person expects me to be suspended again if i do


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

True, so don't do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person knows we already have a thread for ponies..
(where is it though?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has searched many lands for ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

True. Where the hell are they? o3o

Next person made the spam thread a new pony thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with your help of course

The next person loves it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

True. I love fun things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person lieks bananas.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

False, i like peaches better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person likes cocumber


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

False.

Next person likes to eat habenero peppers raw.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

False, only jalapeno ones

Next person spray red poo after eating heavy pepper


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is a sausage head.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

No

The next person is no


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2011)

YES! waitaminute.....no.

The next person can't think of something to say.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

True

Umm... the uh... next person liek... bananas?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Mmmm...false!
The next...mmm...person doesn't know whether or not she lieks..mmm...bananas!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

uhh... ill just be going now 

The next person is a projectile


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False, but this table is. 
(屮≖益≖)屮 彡 ┻━┻ 

The next person flipped over something right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

True, my cat.

The next person has a cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False.

Next person likes flipping stuff over.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

False, i like spinning things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a pet sword


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is a ninja in disguise.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2011)

Nin nin nin nin nin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The next person is a pirate, doing what they want.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Yar, tbe true me harty 

The next skallywag be robbin a bank on de high seas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False.

Next person is charging his laz0r.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

False, IMMAH CHARGIN MAH batteries...

The next person is firing someone or something


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False, but I did flip someone over..don't know who though.


Spoiler



（╯°□°）╯︵ /(｡□｡  )\



Next person knows who I just flipped over.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is a creep


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Next person has to pee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: true



[youtube]http://youtu.be/0yyMaGdl_O8[/youtube]



Edit: i had to edit this post


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2011)

True, you had to edit that post.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

True, but false.

Next person is explosive. o_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

False

The next person edited this post


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False.

Next person likes to edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Edit: false

The above person ninja's me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False.

Next person edits their edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

False
Edit: true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is RICHARDO!!!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 3, 2011)

False, I am _ALEJANDRO_!!!
next poster won't say my name, won't say my name...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

................................................................................
.......

The next person has an NES that they will give me in exchange for my world famous coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

False, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i would not trade it for your coffee either, not when i steal it on a regular basis.

The next person thinks i violated some form of law or something when i stole machomuu's coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False, there was never a law, silly.

Next person is stealing some coffee right now.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

True, I steal my own coffee, sue myself, bask in the money I just gained from myself, and drink the coffee made by myself.

The next person wants me to change my avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Next person is


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

False, I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

True 

The next person is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

The next person is the devil?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

nope.avi

Next person is firing his laz0rs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False, i am firing a mediocre employee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is Dr.Octagonapus


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

Next sausage head is a sausage head.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

No

The next person is a master 0f the ancient arte of spamming


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes.

Next yes is no.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False

The next next next next next next next next next next... space...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

...Dad?

I wish I could flip space over..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True

This line is false


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

True.

The above statement is false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

false

The above post is true


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

This response is false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True

This post cannot be read


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

The previous statement is false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False

The next post is true


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False

Suasagehead


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

no

no


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False

The next person is known for their ability to count to muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

True. (derp)

Next pony is derping.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Derp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is made out of muffins :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

Next person is a PC.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True

The next person is a mac


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope.

Next person is the curiosity core.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False, i am the fact sphere

The square root of rope is string


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

True.

Next pony please!
you suspect nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True... maybe

the next person believes friendship is magic


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Friendship is magic, bee-yetch!

Next pony lieks bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True

The next person sends me to the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False, you ain't mah sister!

Next pony is luna.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True

The next poster is a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

OH LAWD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



erm...true.

Next pony is ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its cold up here and this sphere like thing keeps saying the word "space" 

I wish I was back in equestria


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, wait..
ಠ_ಠ
ehh...granted.

Next pony is partying.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im stuck in a dungeon tia threw me into

The next person has been banished to the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False..wait..wtf?

Next person knows I escaped from the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has thrown a monkey onto the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False, however, I did threw a banana at the moon once.

Next person just tried to tell the space core that nobody's going to space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he seems so hopeful that i just couldn't bear to tell him

The next person is wheatley


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

Next person knows the cake recipe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True

The next person is a lie... and thus cake...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

The next person knows my secret.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True... its how you wear a bright orange costume right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wears a bright orange costume and uses a portal gun


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False. I'd prefer not to wear anything than to wear that orange costume.

Next person is flipping a table over.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True, the one i drew on a piece of paper

The next person has a watch they drew on their wrist


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False, I don't have a pen.

Next person signed this waiver.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False, the only thing i signed is a petition to ban petitions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a flying unicorn


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

True.

Next person is one post away from 5000 EoF posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False, i have >5000 EoF posts nao


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

-

Next person edits his edit.


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

False...

Next person has a crush on Uboa.





This post has been edited by *Ace Faith*: Tomorrow, 1:37 PM


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False

The next person tells me who Uboa is why i should care >_>;


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70038--><span style="color:#C70038"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80031--><span style="color:#C80031"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7001C--><span style="color:#C7001C"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000D--><span style="color:#C8000D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80100--><span style="color:#C80100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83F00--><span style="color:#C83F00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85600--><span style="color:#C85600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76200--><span style="color:#C76200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77300--><span style="color:#C77300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79100--><span style="color:#C79100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B900--><span style="color:#C7B900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C100--><span style="color:#C8C100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6C800--><span style="color:#C6C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC700--><span style="color:#BEC700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC800--><span style="color:#8CC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C800--><span style="color:#85C800"><!--/coloro-->z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC700--><span style="color:#5DC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56C800--><span style="color:#56C800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC800--><span style="color:#4FC800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39C800--><span style="color:#39C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C700--><span style="color:#32C700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C800--><span style="color:#22C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C809--><span style="color:#00C809"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C811--><span style="color:#00C811"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C832--><span style="color:#00C832"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84F--><span style="color:#00C84F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C856--><span style="color:#00C856"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C877--><span style="color:#00C877"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C799--><span style="color:#00C799"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A7--><span style="color:#00C8A7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AF--><span style="color:#00C8AF"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C6--><span style="color:#00C8C6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1C8--><span style="color:#00C1C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC7--><span style="color:#00BAC7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC7--><span style="color:#008BC7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C7--><span style="color:#0079C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C7--><span style="color:#0068C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C8--><span style="color:#0057C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C7--><span style="color:#0051C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC7--><span style="color:#001FC7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018C8--><span style="color:#0018C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011C8--><span style="color:#0011C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC8--><span style="color:#000AC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C8--><span style="color:#0002C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500C7--><span style="color:#0500C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C7--><span style="color:#1500C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C7--><span style="color:#1C00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C8--><span style="color:#2300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800C8--><span style="color:#3800C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300C8--><span style="color:#5300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500C8--><span style="color:#7500C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C8--><span style="color:#9900C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C7--><span style="color:#A900C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C7--><span style="color:#B100C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001B--><span style="color:#C8001B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000C--><span style="color:#C8000C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85300--><span style="color:#C85300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76B00--><span style="color:#C76B00"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78F00--><span style="color:#C78F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8C800--><span style="color:#B8C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC700--><span style="color:#9AC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC700--><span style="color:#8CC700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#18C800--><span style="color:#18C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->(<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C759--><span style="color:#00C759"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79F--><span style="color:#00C79F"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3C8--><span style="color:#00B3C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C8--><span style="color:#00A5C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC7--><span style="color:#008BC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C8--><span style="color:#0100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C7--><span style="color:#3C00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C8--><span style="color:#4A00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C8--><span style="color:#A000C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wtf.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wtf.gif" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False (should I?)

Next person flipped over a table when I said that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True >_>; i warn you though, i react to things the same way pinkie pie does, but for most people thats kind of hard to figure out because they dont see the pattern and think im crazy, but if i was NOT crazy i would be BORING, see i really like cupcakes and people don't really realize just how much effort i put in to making those cupcakes and instead the who help always seem to complain, like the time i had dashie helping me out she was a total bore to listen to, i was hopeing we could really have some more fun times but i suppose i have to do what i have to do when the time comes, but that story is kind of boring so anyway the point i was trying to make is that when i was a little filly and the sun was going down, the darkness and the shadows they would always make me frown, i'd hide under my pillow, from what i thought i saw, but grannie pie said that wasn't the way, to deal with fears at all, she was all liek pinkie you gotta stand up tall, learn to face your fears, but i was like, totally shivering, you'll see that they cant hurt you just laugh to make them disapear
HA HA HA
but the sad thing is they dont disapear when i make cupcakes and its always so annoying to clean everything.

The next person is pink in appearance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: ow... i got ninja'd
@hydreigon false


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

TRUE, BECAUSE YOU SHOULD PLAY EET!

Next person has completed Yume Nikki.

This post has been edited by *Ace Faith*: Tomorrow, 2:59 PM


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False. (unless you're talking about the toy)

Next person makes a tl;dr post.





 'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False, i was too slow with it so... >_<

The next person is a muffin cannon


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

False, I'm a Pony Lord.

Next person is ALSO stuck in a time rift.


This post has been edited by *Ace Faith*: Tomorrow, 4:21 PM


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

Next person is throwing a party.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has harnessed the power of the elements of harmony

Edit:


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70034--><span style="color:#C70034"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002B--><span style="color:#C7002B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80021--><span style="color:#C80021"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80600--><span style="color:#C80600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71000--><span style="color:#C71000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B00--><span style="color:#C82B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74B00--><span style="color:#C74B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85300--><span style="color:#C85300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85B00--><span style="color:#C85B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77900--><span style="color:#C77900"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88900--><span style="color:#C88900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89100--><span style="color:#C89100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2C700--><span style="color:#B2C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9C800--><span style="color:#A9C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC700--><span style="color:#9FC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C800--><span style="color:#84C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C700--><span style="color:#72C700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C700--><span style="color:#61C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC800--><span style="color:#4FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC800--><span style="color:#3CC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DC800--><span style="color:#1DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C805--><span style="color:#00C805"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C811--><span style="color:#00C811"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C826--><span style="color:#00C826"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C731--><span style="color:#00C731"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73B--><span style="color:#00C73B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C757--><span style="color:#00C757"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C860--><span style="color:#00C860"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C768--><span style="color:#00C768"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78C--><span style="color:#00C78C"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A7--><span style="color:#00C8A7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B1--><span style="color:#00C8B1"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BB--><span style="color:#00C7BB"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C5--><span style="color:#00C7C5"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACC8--><span style="color:#00ACC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C7--><span style="color:#00A3C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072C8--><span style="color:#0072C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BC7--><span style="color:#006BC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C7--><span style="color:#0063C7"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024C8--><span style="color:#0024C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011C8--><span style="color:#0011C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C8--><span style="color:#0007C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C7--><span style="color:#2000C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C8--><span style="color:#2900C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500C8--><span style="color:#4500C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800C7--><span style="color:#6800C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C7--><span style="color:#7A00C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C800--><span style="color:#64C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C752--><span style="color:#00C752"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A2--><span style="color:#00C8A2"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C7--><span style="color:#00B2C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C7--><span style="color:#0022C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True, but i also have multiple personalities, and some of them have superiority complexes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has multiple voices in their heads telling them to make cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False.

Next person is making cupcakes right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

False, im out of flour :/

The next person is a cupcake


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 4, 2011)

True, I have many sprinkles too
Next poster wishes they had cupcakes


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 4, 2011)

False - cookies is preferred.



Next poster will help me build a time machine!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

hell, why not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might need a spare...

The next poster is a pony now, ponies are cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

True.

Next person is ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True :3

The next person is good at chess


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

False, I suck.

Next person has..mmm..bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True

The next person wants to send me to the moon


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

False, do you want me to?

Next person has a black heart


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Well it was more reddish then black when i pulled it out yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so... uh... false?

The next person is a doctor of awesomeness


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Faws

The next person knows who my avatar is without google's help.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

False.

Next person has cookies for everyone.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 5, 2011)

False, They're belong to the Sparklelord
Next poster is tap dancing with a top hat... LIKE A SIR


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

True, but some ass took my top hat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person just flipped over a table.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

True... a times table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so freaking worthless

The next person twirls a sword


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

True *twirls a sword, tosses it into the air, and catches the grip with mouth*

Next person has a lightsaber.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

False, but i DO have a sandwich... those are kinda similar right?

The next person cuts off my arm with a sandwich


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

False, I don't even have one. O.O;

Next person knows...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

False, i suspect nothing

The next person doesn't afraid of NOTHING


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

False. I does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person spilled table all over his liquids.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person spilled their pinkie pie on their apple jack while fluttershying their twilight sparkle, so they rainbow dashed to the store to get more rarity


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

True.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is rolling around to the sound of barrel roll


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Barrel roll, barrel roll, do a barrel, barrel roll!

Next person is doing a barrel roll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person needs A PARTY!!![/pinkiepie]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

PARTYPARTYPARTY!

Next person is a better troll than me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

False, i am not a troll >_>;

The next person is watching paint dry


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

False, I'm freezing my equine ass off in my own room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is lurking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person gave their console a bath


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

False, my cousin did though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has wings.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not because of red bull though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;

The next person dislikes homework


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

True.

Next person knows how screwed I am if I don't complete my assignments.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 much less than you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Err... i mean... umm... VERY MUCH SO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your doomed if you dont...

This takes me back to when no one in my class did the assignments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; except me and a couple other people who put more effort into it than i >_


----------



## Ace (Sep 7, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70037--><span style="color:#C70037"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70019--><span style="color:#C70019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80008--><span style="color:#C80008"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80800--><span style="color:#C80800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73400--><span style="color:#C73400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A900--><span style="color:#C7A900"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6C800--><span style="color:#C6C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C700--><span style="color:#B6C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C700--><span style="color:#A6C700"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88C700--><span style="color:#88C700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EC800--><span style="color:#2EC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DC800--><span style="color:#1DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BC800--><span style="color:#0BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81B--><span style="color:#00C81B"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84C--><span style="color:#00C84C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C869--><span style="color:#00C869"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C878--><span style="color:#00C878"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B4--><span style="color:#00C7B4"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EC8--><span style="color:#008EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C7--><span style="color:#0068C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC8--><span style="color:#000AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600C8--><span style="color:#0600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F00C7--><span style="color:#6F00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C8--><span style="color:#9E00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002E--><span style="color:#C8002E"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80008--><span style="color:#C80008"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81200--><span style="color:#C81200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75E00--><span style="color:#C75E00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79100--><span style="color:#C79100"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C100--><span style="color:#C8C100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C800--><span style="color:#01C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC8--><span style="color:#009FC8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BC8--><span style="color:#006BC8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C8--><span style="color:#0057C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500C8--><span style="color:#0500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00C7--><span style="color:#1F00C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C8--><span style="color:#4300C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C8--><span style="color:#4F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C7--><span style="color:#A500C7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70039--><span style="color:#C70039"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001D--><span style="color:#C8001D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000F--><span style="color:#C8000F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80700--><span style="color:#C80700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80F00--><span style="color:#C80F00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81C00--><span style="color:#C81C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73600--><span style="color:#C73600"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84200--><span style="color:#C84200"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74800--><span style="color:#C74800"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74D00--><span style="color:#C74D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85300--><span style="color:#C85300"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75900--><span style="color:#C75900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78000--><span style="color:#C78000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79200--><span style="color:#C79200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A500--><span style="color:#C8A500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B900--><span style="color:#C8B900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C100--><span style="color:#C8C100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C700--><span style="color:#B7C700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0C800--><span style="color:#B0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9C800--><span style="color:#A9C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2C700--><span style="color:#A2C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC800--><span style="color:#9BC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC800--><span style="color:#8EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C700--><span style="color:#80C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC800--><span style="color:#4CC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#37C800--><span style="color:#37C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C700--><span style="color:#28C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#18C800--><span style="color:#18C800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC700--><span style="color:#0FC700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C813--><span style="color:#00C813"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81B--><span style="color:#00C81B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C823--><span style="color:#00C823"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82B--><span style="color:#00C82B"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C732--><span style="color:#00C732"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C841--><span style="color:#00C841"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84E--><span style="color:#00C84E"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C755--><span style="color:#00C755"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75C--><span style="color:#00C75C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C862--><span style="color:#00C862"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C869--><span style="color:#00C869"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86F--><span style="color:#00C86F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77D--><span style="color:#00C77D"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78A--><span style="color:#00C78A"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A5--><span style="color:#00C8A5"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AC--><span style="color:#00C8AC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BA--><span style="color:#00C7BA"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C2--><span style="color:#00C8C2"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C5C8--><span style="color:#00C5C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC7--><span style="color:#00AFC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C7--><span style="color:#00A9C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C8--><span style="color:#00A2C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC7--><span style="color:#009CC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C7--><span style="color:#0083C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078C7--><span style="color:#0078C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072C8--><span style="color:#0072C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C7--><span style="color:#0062C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C7--><span style="color:#0056C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C8--><span style="color:#0051C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C8--><span style="color:#0045C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C7--><span style="color:#0033C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C7--><span style="color:#0027C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C8--><span style="color:#0020C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC7--><span style="color:#000CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C7--><span style="color:#0300C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00C8--><span style="color:#0A00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C7--><span style="color:#1900C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C8--><span style="color:#2E00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C7--><span style="color:#3500C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C7--><span style="color:#4200C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C7--><span style="color:#4800C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C7--><span style="color:#5C00C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C8--><span style="color:#6300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C7--><span style="color:#8400C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00C7--><span style="color:#8B00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300C8--><span style="color:#9300C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C7--><span style="color:#9A00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 8, 2011)

False - what are you talking about?



Next poster will post a pic of a hawt celeb.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> False - what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Next poster will post a pic of a hawt celeb.



False! Sorry, I am disappoint you!

Next poster knows that I love the Boktai series.


----------



## kevan (Sep 8, 2011)

False - No idea you did.

Next poster posted a reply to this statement.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 8, 2011)

False!



Next poster will recommend me one of their all time favorite movie!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> False - No idea you did.
> 
> Next poster posted a reply to this statement.



True! And I did +1, I quoted it!

The next poster might know how much I hate idiots at work (Not my coworkers).


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

False. (I'm guessing a lot.)

Next person has one of those...bophead avatars.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

False

The next poster posts a pony


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

True



Spoiler












Next person posts another pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

True


Spoiler











The next person is stalking me


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

False, im stalking nopony

Next person has a monocle


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

False >_>; that used to be my thing too~ >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

WHAT THE FU-- BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
(true)

Next person is a pony with a monocle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person likes rpgs


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

True..not the RPG-7 though.

Next person set something on fire once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

false, i set things on fire multiple times

the  next person has danced on someone's grave


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

False - gotta respect the dead.


Next poster wants to control BLUE FLAMES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

false

The next person would like to control ice


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

False, I already control the sun and moon. TOO MANY DAMN THINGS TO DO!

Next person would liek some pound cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

False, all i need are SARDINES!!!

The next person is a giant sardine


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

False, I am tuna.

Next person is salmon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

True

The next person is a fish waffle


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

False.

Next person is sausagehead waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

False

The next person is human/pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next pony has been sent to the moon more than once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

True

The next person is ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

True

The next person is with me... ON THE MOOOON!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 10, 2011)

False - nohomo


The next poster wants to dance with shakira.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe.

Next person is about to go bananas...ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALSE

The next person knows about the babe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes bacon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True.

Next person had waffles today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next is an icicle


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

False.

The next is a banana.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

True, i am a banana that likes mmm bitches





The next person tells me where i get sent


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True, you were sent..TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOON!

Next person will also be sent TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

False, i am the person you sent 
TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON

The next person tells me if its hard to talk to someone in space...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Believe me, it is. 

Next person is from space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

False, i appear wherever yakety sax plays...

The next person knows what yakety sax is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True. *yakety sax starts playing*

Next person is being chased by me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

True... no, now im chasing you... umm... false... no wait, true again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks bow ties are cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True.

Next person can translate whatever the hell steve007 is saying.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

True, but that's only because I'm insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is a mad scientist


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True--
I mean false! Really!

Next person suspects everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm told by others i'm "paranoid"

The next person believes me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True, no wait! False! Wait..
Ah...crap...

Next person is a ninja wearing an orange costume.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

False, BELIEVE IT!!!

The next person BELIEVES IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True, BELIEVE IT!!! erm..

Next person will BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

True, BELIEVE IT

The next is not a ninja and does not BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

True.

The next person is a pirate.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True, I'm a ninja, but I'm not BELIEVING IT!!

Next person BELIEVES IT!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

False, i dont BELIEVE IT

The next person is confused why i keep mentioning sardines


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

True, why sardines? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has a banana phone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

True


Spoiler: sardines/disgaea 4



[youtube]http://youtu.be/5FDv2k8dFpw[/youtube]



The next person has played disgaea 4


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

False, not yet.

The next person has played Cheetahmen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

True... that was painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;

The next person will explode when i throw them...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

True, but I'm too heavy to be lifted.

Next person has attempted to toss me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is half asleep


----------



## pistone (Sep 11, 2011)

true .......like always
the next person doesnt sleep !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next person is sleep incarnate


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 11, 2011)

True - just woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i should go back to sleep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




Te next poster knows the secret to getting abs in a very short period of time!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

False.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person accidentally 93MB .rar


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

True

The next person is also reminded about the time i 52KB .rar


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

True.

Next person knows i 28MB .gif


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 fun times...

sort of when i 47GB .mp3


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

True. I totally remember that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person saw me when I 2.4GB .avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

True that was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda how i 36KB .mkv


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also remember how i 2KB .xml. That kinda sucked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

True 

but at least it was better than when i 58TB .txt


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 11, 2011)

False.

I threw the guy after me off a cliff, then he floated up to the clouds like an angel :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is explosive.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

True, i had chili yesterday

Next poster knows how to fly


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

false !!
the next person:
wants candies .........."clap"clap"     "clapclap"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 12, 2011)

False - it's too late to eat candy!


Next poster knows what, money and sinus have in common.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

false?

The next person lights their cigar with $100 bills


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

False, not smoking

Next person smokes weed


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

False, i dont smoke

The next person is made out of weed


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

try i make people go crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person is freaky like me


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

False, Im just insane

The next person has put several hundred hours into a video game


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person hasnt played a video game for 14 days !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

False, infact, im playing disgaea 4 right now

The next person is multi-tasking


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

strange but false this time i have only this open task 
the next person plays disgea 4 while  posting here............lets write it another time ............
THE NEXT PERSON PLAYS DISGEA4 WHILE POSTING HERE


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

True

The next person likes using big text


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 12, 2011)

True - Mostly true i guess....



Next poster will be my side-kick when i decide to become a super-hero!


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

false this was a exception 
the next person has a 16gb of ram (in the head)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 12, 2011)

False,

Next poster is an actualy poster


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

False, im cardboard

The next person is string


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

true
the next person is curios to know where i was all this time ?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 12, 2011)

False - I couldn't care less...




Next poster will be my side-kick when i decide to become a super-hero!


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

False - I couldn't care less...ah irony 
the next person is curios to know where i was all those year


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

False, I knew you were in a pineapple under the sea

Batman and Superman are gay lovers


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2011)

false ........Batman and Robin maybe but Superman?
nah its too damn cool to love Batman ........Superman and Spiderman now thats some news 
the next person is doing it wrong !!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

True, I installed a game incorrectly :/

The next person has problems with his/her neice in afrigastanliopian avenue


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2011)

false 
the next person is afraid of the fireflies !!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Wat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



False.

Next person has 2000+ posts in the EoF.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 13, 2011)

False - Not that much of a spammer



Next poster loves Scrubs!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

False..

Next person likes mmm..bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

True

The uh, next person, sends me to the moon... again


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2011)

true ........with apollo 21 
the next person is happy for the new circle pad of nintendo


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

False, i couldn't care less >_>; 

The next person hates region lock


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 13, 2011)

True


The nesd js f siieso  absdugubafg;weths'rmh fmkl;fhygml;dfm;hb


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Fdgdfjghjwfdkh.

Next person knows what I just said.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

True







The next person can read this:


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

True.

Next person sees this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

False. I did not see it

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

False.

Next person is suspecting nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

True

Nothing suspecting is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are suspectig nothing.
(typo intended)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person who wears a bright orange costume is a ninja, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

False.

Next person is BELIEVING IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

TRUE, I BELIEVE IT!!!

The next person has the one piece


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

False.

Next person needs to construct additional pylons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

True

The next person is ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

DIRECT INTERVENTION IS NECESSARY.

Next pe--I WILL DIRECT THIS PERSONALLY.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

True

What is a man?! A MISERABLE LITTLE PILE OF SECRETS!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2011)

False

Needs to shave!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

True

What?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 15, 2011)

True, i look like hobo after 3 days or so

Next person shave me or gimme a shotgun


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

true ...........shotgun
the next person has a gun !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

False

The next gun has a person


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 15, 2011)

False!



The next needs to lose some weight!


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

true i cant make 100 m in 9.2` anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will help me make 100 m in 8.6 `


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

True, but i need to shoot you out of a cannon... a SLOW cannon!!!

The next person is a talking sword.


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

false ..........but i can  always teach my katana to speak .......hell iv teach my cat to play the piano ,this will be a piece of cake
the next person will make me 2 piece of cake


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

True... but i eat them infront of you...

The next person lieks sum pound cake


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

false i didnt tried those
the next person is a bad bad person


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

True... 

But you suspect nothing


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

false i know nothing .......which is something different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will believe it !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

False, i dont wear a bright orange costume

The next person suspects nothig


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

true ...............maybe 
.>
the next person will fight :
for the resistance !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: True



[youtube]http://youtu.be/3DINwaVZRQY[/youtube]



The next person likes that musical


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

true 
damn you @frozen now i will have that song stuck in my head for month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will link me to a beautiful song


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: False



[youtube]http://youtu.be/EtK_TzJejfo[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
damn you @frozen ............this is worse ..............how the hell is supposed to talk serious when singing popipopipopipoo
the next person will not go here


Spoiler



take that @frozen now sing all day that song muahhahha


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

True, i did not go there >_>; should i have?

The next person is liek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT!!! BUT NYAN CAT!!!


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

true >.>
so you did go there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has a lower score than me on that page muahhahaha


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually I put my cursor over your link which showed it to be nyan.cat
And ive been there before >_>

the next persons record is more than 800000 nyans


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

false is measured in min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has finished a game lately


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Trueish falseish... I finished the main storyline of disgaea 4, but i have not finished anything post game yet...

The next person has a lvl 9999 character


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

false ...........im still on 22 in sand of destruction >.>
the next person will say night as im going .............and as is night


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

False, its morning >_>;;; err...



Spoiler: The next person likes this



[youtube]http://youtu.be/AEE1L8rTQg0[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

false is night >.> :;;;err....
also i hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










hat u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will learn the violin while im sleeping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



night ca later 20h later


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

False cya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person is part human and part cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

False.

Next person is wearing a monocle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

True >_>;

The next person is wearing a tophat


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

False. Does this look like one? o.o

Next person is wearing a suit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

False

The next person is wearing cat ears


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

False.

Next person is wearing a crown/tiara.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

True

So is the next pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

True.

Next person is not a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

False

The next pony throws a party


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

True.

Next person knows I crashed my own party.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

True

That party sent me to the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

False. If I did, I did it while I was drunk.

Next person drank too much at the party.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

False, the party drank to much me... and something about soviet russia >_>;

The next person made a batch of cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

True..

Next person wants one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows whats in those cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

False. I don't know what the hell's in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person can count to muffin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

True... actually i can even count to banana muffin

The next person can too


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

true
the next person knows nothing about the 3ds hack


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

True

The next person suspects nothig


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

false
the next person has already joined the resistance !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Deja vu?

The next person hears the people sing


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

true.................deja vu 
the next person can hear people thoughts


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

True... it hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person wishes they could read peoples minds >_


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

false i already do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has a dream


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

False, its more of a nightmare

The next person's dreams feel as realistic as when they are awake


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

True, cuz i tend to make 'em become real

Next person will either hand over a shotgun to me or shave me


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

False... i do both, so you can never be a hobo with a shotgun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster is a hobo with a shotgun... or are they?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

PROUD TO BE



Spoiler











Next person is a hobo with a flame-thrower


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

False, i am a pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes the moon


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

False, master roshi smoked it to prevent goku to morph into giant ape

Next person has unhealthy addiction and obsession over PONIES


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

False, its healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves the healthy glow of their computer screen


----------



## pistone (Sep 17, 2011)

true
the next person will sleep at last 30 min a day


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

True. I get around 4-6 hours of sleep each day.

Next person can sleep for more than 14 hours.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

True... my record was a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;; that was REALLY disorienting...

The next person has slept longer than me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

False, I barely get any sleep at all..

Next person is tired.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 18, 2011)

True!


The poster wants to sleep UNDER-WATER!!!!!!!! and still wake up......alive.


EDIT:Ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

False... at least i hope not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is an insomniac


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

True...sorta.

Next person wants to sleep with the fishies.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 18, 2011)

False, No thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks Crown3DS is fake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

False... I think there is not enough evidence yet to suggest that its real, yet at the same time, there is enough to support the possibility...

The next person wants it to be real


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

I kinda want it to be real, but at the same time, I also want it to be fake. I'm leaning towards a fake.

Next person wants it to be a fake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

False: I want it to be real, but only capable of running splinter cell... 

The next person would buy it regardless of the above


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe not..

Next person would buy it if it supported all commercial roms.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

false: I would buy it if it were to support most roms...

The next person would too


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

True. Only a few, though.

Next person thinks it'll turn out to be an Acekard clone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

False, but i do expect a bunch of defects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a ghost


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

True.

Next person is ninja ghost.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 18, 2011)

False, im a Hobo with a Shotgun






Next person is a Hobo with a Rocket Launcher


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

False, I'm a rocket launcher with a hobo

The next person is going to dance within the next 24 hours


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Nope.

Next person is giving me a blank stare.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a dragon


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

True.

Next person is staring ever so deeply at this -


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has a cookie.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

False i ate 'em last night watching pony pr0n

Next poster want some


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person knows the secret !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person explodes when thrown


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

How did you know Patrick explodes when he is thrown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next person is lerking EOF right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

False, I live here... ask anyone...

The next person knows how many EoF posts I have.


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

true also ........Patrick ? 
its a me Mario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person understood nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

False

The next person gives me a muffin


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

true


Spoiler











the next person dont know why lady oscar is in trend on twitter


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

True... I dont know who she is either >_>;

I next person will not tell me... because i dont want to know


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will post here


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

False

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

false
the next person has joined the resistonce !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

False... I dont join anything... 

i just manipulate in the background...


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

true for the manipulator .............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it actually sound cool
now @the manipulator will find me a nice nick name !


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

False, its your the masterd00d to figure it out!

Next poster misses my old avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

False... I wanna date your current one...

The next person is all like


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Next person wants to date a cactuar.


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

treu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person will lol on this video [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2UXDn_bB20&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Tag fail.
Anyways, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Defying the laws of physics is my job!

Next person can defy the laws of physics.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes the worlds current physics


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

tag fail or awesome troll ?
true
the next person has a 98g force on its head !


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person accidentally the forum.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

true

The next person accidently 43kb rar


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

false .......i 502 the forum
the next person has a sig that has a table in it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

False.

Next person is going to flip a table.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

False... I dare not think of doing something so vulgar.

The next person, i say, is shuffling


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

true .........all day long
the next person hears the voices !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

True

The next person is a muppet


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

false i quit long time before
the next person has a invisible friend


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

False... she died... when i turned her into cupcakes...

The next person wants to know how i turned her into cupcakes


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

true also the next person (me) want a piece of that cupcake
the next person will tell a story


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

True, once apon a time there existed a giant enemy crab... which was the source of all mana, a war which actually took place in ancient japan, however, caused this giant enemy crabs weak point to be struck for massive damage... or something >_>

The next person knows the two things i combined there...


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> True, once apon a time there existed a giant enemy crab... *which was the source of all mana, a war which actually took place in ancient japan*, however, caused this *giant enemy crabs weak point to be struck for massive damage*... or something >_>
> 
> The next person knows the two things i combined there...


True

Next person is singing on beat 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClbeVcndtto[/youtube]
(Skip to 1:15)


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 20, 2011)

False, don't know about fairy tail

Next person is over nine thousand


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not enough EoF posts for that either...

The next person thinks I need to post outside of EoF more


----------



## Necron (Sep 20, 2011)

True

The next person has three genders.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

False.

Next person is over 1000 years old.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 21, 2011)

True.

(╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Spoiler: True.











Next person will flip every single table in here.


----------



## Necron (Sep 21, 2011)

True.

(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???
(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???
(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???
(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???
(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???
(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???
(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???
(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???

The next person is not going to be Hydreigon


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

false. hydreigon is actually my second account.

next person will flip the temp.


----------



## Necron (Sep 21, 2011)

True.

(?°-°)?'temp ( ?°?°)?d???,

The next person post a lot in the EoF


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

True 

The Edge of the Forum
( 959 posts / 51% of this member's active posts )

Next poster has even more activity in the EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

True, actually.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most active in The Edge of the Forum
> ( 2846 posts / 88% of this member's active posts )



Next person has way more EoF posts than me.


----------



## pistone (Sep 21, 2011)

false
( 1415 posts / 72% of this member's active posts )
the next person has 23 unread pm`s


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Next person is all liek


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

True, negative PM ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster explains


----------



## pistone (Sep 22, 2011)

true gimp/photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the next person will say im a liar


----------



## Necron (Sep 22, 2011)

False. You always say the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is going to post.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is NOT going to post.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2011)

False - False - False


Next poster knows who is Roronoa Zoro!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

True, I torture his fans by calling him "Zolo"

The next person feels the pain... of those inferior beings... as they burn in hell...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2011)

False, I only feel a slight itch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has -1 new messages.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have no PM's 
ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GBAtemp, y u no send pm 

The above is true


----------



## Necron (Sep 22, 2011)

True

The next person dislikes ponies


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2011)

True - I don't get what's so great about them.....




Next poster will tell me ^


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

False, only fluttershy is awesome

Next poster is vewy jealous


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh... um... I would never be jealous...

The next person reads my post in fluttershy's voice... umm, that is... if they want...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

False.. i.. i don't know her voice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster will sample it for me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

True.


Spoiler



[youtube]hMCW5wvg4lU[/youtube]



Next person watched this video.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 23, 2011)

False - I saw a troll face as the video preview, why would i watch it?




The next poster wants FRIED WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necron (Sep 23, 2011)

False - I ate them a while ago

The next person thinks that the patch walks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

False I think the patch asagi

The next person is even


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

False, I'm odd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is rational.


----------



## Necron (Sep 23, 2011)

False, I'm _e_

Next person is integral


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

True, I'm a definite integral.

Next person is a derivative.


----------



## Necron (Sep 23, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> True, I'm a definite integral.
> 
> Next person is a derivative.


True, a second one [*f''*] (is this even right? I don't know how to say that in english)

Next person is a differential equation


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

False >_> i am a waffle iron

The next person is pi


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

False, I'm _e_

Next person is irrational.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True... thats why I stand outside Q

The next person is rational


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: False. I'm...












Next person is _i_


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, 47i

The next person has an eye


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True, in fact, I have 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person has -9001 messages.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, i have COSTELLO IS WATCHING YOU messages

The next person is the one sending them


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person knows I didn't actually send anything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True, i suspect nothig

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True, no one suspects a damn thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




person everything next nothing suspects the.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing True Suspect I Everything False 

The next person suspects the tuna


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

False, the tuna suspected everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is the bird.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, i am the word...
wait >_>; the bird is the word... DAMMIT!!!

The next person has heard about the bird


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True, everybody's talking about the bird!

Next person either filled my inbox with ponies or filled it with hate mail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True... maybe

The next person will start to send me ponies via PM


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

...dammit.

Next person got the message.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True

So did the next person


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

Next person started it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster continued it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

The next person will continue it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True

The next person is confused


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

Te nex perosn suspets noting.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, i suspect nothig

The next person knows who nothig is...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is suspecting everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, i suspect only nothig

The next person thinks i suspect everything


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

The next person is suspecting everything while suspecting nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants my autograph


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person doesn't have a working pen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person can get me a working pen in 10... seconds... FLAT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

HERE!
*tosses pen*

The next person knows I actually took 5 minutes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person makes me sign their death note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then they are going to take a potato chip... AND EAT IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

False, I accidentally lit my death note on fire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...but I'm still eating potato chips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person lit something on fire once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, i always light things on fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like earlier today i took a match, AND I LIT IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

O.o
I used a blowtorch just to light a freaking candle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves to set stuff on fire.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but im always careful that nothing important is damaged  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has experienced a burn before


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

The next person can juggle chainsaws.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True... but only when they are on fire

The next person can juggle fluttershy, rainbow dash, and pinkie pie... somehow...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person can lift my 2000kg equine ass!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, i can only lift things made out of dark matter...

The next person is not make out of dark matter, but believes that since i can pick up dark matter, i should also be able to pick them up
The poster after is all


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True..if only you could lift me up.

The next person is wondering where p1ngpong went.
Seriously, where is he? I never see him around anymore.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False... I know he's watching... waiting somewhere for an opportunity to raise my warn...
on an unrelated note: my shrink says I'm paranoid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster thinks the above is true


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is going to answer my massive list of questions on KYT.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when it comes to my turn

The next poster expects me to take it seriously


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

False. I never expect anyone to take the questions seriously.

The next person knows I'm going to add more questions with each session.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster makes this thread reach 300 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remember when i started posting here... at something like 80? pages...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

The next person knows I started posting when the spam thread was only 9 pages long.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fun times huh?

The next poster wonders why the EoF just isn't as active anymroe


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True. Where the hell is everyone?

The next person knows that everyone is probably concerned about school/work.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

True... wait school?! oh damn it!!! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person lied


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

The next person told the truth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, i always lie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person stands in the full light of the heavens


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True.

The next person is in space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

False, no one can hear you yakity sax in space...

The next person knows its actually yakety sax, but never cared to correct me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is playing yakety sax right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

false, I am playing with my cat >_>;

The next person has a cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

False. I have 11 hamsters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



I originally bought two, and the shop told me they were both male. They were wrong. >.>



Next person is all


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

False, i am all like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is subsequently,


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next person is all


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 25, 2011)

False - i'm all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







The next poster is all


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is all


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

False. Only sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The next person is like


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

true

The next person likes the disgaea series


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

true

The next person likes ponies.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 25, 2011)

False, only Fluttershy i like of them

Next person prefere unicrons


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

False, i love em all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is as awesome as rainbow dash


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

False, I'm more insane than you-know-who.


Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The next person is also insane.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

True 


Spoiler











I occasionally do the same thing as pinkie in that pic


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

True.

The next person occasionally walks around like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

True

The next person is all like


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

True.



T̵̳͓ͩ̄ͫ̓̇̂̈́̑ͦͤ̀͜͜͠ͅh̢̧̛̫͕̘̰̱̭̪͇̫̭͆ͪͭ͗ͦͬͫ̾ͬͭ́͡e̢̛̤̥̪͚̜̣̤ͨ͆ͬͥ͑̽̒ͫ̋ͭ̇̉̒ͬͭ̓͡͡ ̶̨̊ͪ̊͋̓̔̑̓̇͐ͦ͛ͦͪ͑̆͂҉͕̰̺̯͕̺͕͢ń̨͔̜̜̱͇͔͍̥͉̘̆̓̑͒̂̇̚͘͡͠e̘̞͎̠̳̳̺̅̅ͯ͂̾͗̂͊ͦͨͮͮ̏̚̚͟x̪͎͍̭̟̝̭͕̰͚̝̀̄͗ͩ͢͡͝t̷̷ͩ͌͛̾̾̈́̋ͧ̏ͣ̎̔͘͏̟̳͖̹͓ ̆̅̂̏͗̈ͪ̽̋͑͛͊͆͑̾̚҉̺̗̗̳̳̘̙͉̼̗̕͠ͅͅp̴̨̰̟͖̻̹̙̝͖̲̬̄ͩͣ̿̅ͨ͋̉̅͂͊ͦͨ̂ͅę̸̃ͤ̔͂̉́ͧ̇͑̋̓́͞͏̭̬͙̼̜̯̙͉͈̬̘̥̹̹͙ͅr̶̴̵̸͉̙̳͖͓̥̱̣̜̪̰͌̋̓̓͌̔͒̄ͮ͆͒ͫͧ̽͘s̹͚̻͙͒ͥ͆̿̈̽̂͊ͧ͊͐̇̓ͩ̄͠o̳͉̦̰͉̺̻̝̜͉ͤ͛͑ͫͤ́̕n̴̡̞̤̳̞̑̾͑ͪ̿ͮ̓̈̇͌̽̿ͦ͂ ̵̰͈̱̜̪̣̰̣͎͔͚͔͍̲͇͓͈̒̅̄ͤ̈͊͋ͬ͑ͨ̀͑ͩͦ̂ͪ́i̵̸̶͖͉͎͚̬̹̱͈͔͕̝ͪ͌ͯ̀͌͠s̡̨̨̝̩͚̻͉̳̓͌ͣ̏̃͌͒̒͐ͪͧͦ͗̍̒̉̀ͅ ̴̵͔͚͈́̏ͬ̔͞ů̡̬̝̯ͣ͂ͧ͛̈́̈̈́̾ͯ͐ͫ̚s̶̰͓̖͕̟̩̘̺͚̲̼̜̘̍ͩͦ̌ͬ̅̎̉̕i̶̩͉̫̤͕̫̘̤̘͕͍͍̼͕̙ͩ͐ͪ̑́̒͒͐ͦͦ̍͂̆̂͂ͨ̓ͮ͂͜ṉ̢̮̜͖̗͎̬̪̟̫̟͓̭̼̥͓̏̌ͨ͋͛̆̕͝͝gͪ̈̾̊҉̠̻̯̞͙̟͍̯̲̝̳̦ͅͅ ̜͚̳͔̪̩̣̔ͧͪ̆̏͐̄̀͟͞a̴̛̛͓̩͔̰̠̼̺̍̔͛͋ͣ̎̒̀͝ ̧̢̯͎̙̤̳̫̗̱̞̜̹̖̣̭̹́̆̍ͬ́͒̂ͮ̎͂ͣͨͦͨͥ͐͆̓ͪ͢͡z̴̛̗̯̼̰͇͈̿̓̄ͫ͑ͫ̇́ͭ̒͑͊̚͟ͅa͗͐ͫ̔̈́ͨ͂ͯ̂ͨ͆͋̈́̄͗͏̢̲͙̖̺̰̼̗̪̲͉̗̬̣̳͉ͅļ̵̘̺͇̱̦̱̝͊ͥ͒ͩ̐̽͐̚͢͜g̵̶̵͕͚͉̳̯̖̬̟̥̞̳͇̫͓̻̱͖̮̉̿͛ͫ̎͛̚ͅo̍̉̊̋̀̓ͤͭ̓̾̓ͬͨͮ̿ͦͯ̓͢͟͏͖̲̯͓̼͓̖͉̟̳̫̰ ̔͌ͣ̎͊̈̐ͩ̈̎ͣͭ͗̃҉̵͖̲̼̹̦͈̭̫̘͇͈̼̗̜̞͘͜͢tͬ̈́͗̿ͩ̾͐ͨͥ̈́̓͞͏͏̭̳̫̻̤̝̠̺̬̭͇̝̤̝̥͟ͅȩ̸̷̺̭͚̪̖̬̥̞̖̥͚͙̬̞ͨ̾̊ͪ̏͢ͅx̎͆͑̈́̍ͯ̐͑͊ͪ͒ͬ̄͆͂ͬͥ̚͟҉̧̬̗̫̠͎̜̜̫̺̤̣̼̦͓̘̳̬t̴̶͇͓̭̘̘̝͖͔̘̜̰͕͕̫̱ͣ͌ͩ̔̓͒̒̓̔̋ͭ̕͜ ̷̡͓̮̻͈̰̥͍͖̹̜̍̔̈ͬ̒̐̾́̏ͮ̾̓́͘͡ģ̷̶͇̹̲̥̮̠̻̼̘̦͍̤͈͔̳ͧͦ͌̑̍ͧ̏̽ͣ͌̌̚͡ͅe̶͉͍̫͗̇̈́̑̈́͛͋̏̌́ͤ̀͌̀̚͞n͎̣͕̻̮̪̻̺͖̩̱̺̋͑ͥ͘ͅe̸̱̯̬̻̮͔̖̫̋̑͛̿ͣ͑ͥ̐̋ͩ̌̓͊ͨ̚͘͘͢ŗ̌̂̿̈́ͥ̾ͩͬ̍͏̞̯̟̩͔͇̩͓̟ͅą̴̛͈͙͚̘̻͎̺͇̰͚̲̮̿̂̀ͤ̒̒̋̚͟ẗ̰͍̬̹͇͔̤̜̮͔͖̮͈͍͈͈̿ͤ͛͞͝o͈̰̬̤̓͒ͫ̋̃̔̓͐ͯ̎͢͝r̵̴̼̭̜̜̟̜̳͈̯̖̼̮̥̠̞̮̻̄ͭͩ͊ͭ̀͛̚͢.̟̬͕͈͎̣͚̭͉͚̦̫̗ͤ̑̂̓̓̓͌̑ͯͮͣ͜͞


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

False... I cbf

The next person has trouble reading their own text


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows I'm farsighted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows i am short sighted...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

True.

Next person is reading my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(there's nothing in there, quit searching already!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants to know what tales of xillia is liek


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Nah, just messin' with ya. True.

The next person will tell me what it's like.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 27, 2011)

False - I isn't knows!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The next poster knows that is sun doesn't kill you if you jump into it!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











The next person posts with an image.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler: True












The next person does not post an image


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler: False.











The next person posts a video.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler: True



[youtube]http://youtu.be/aYAGB11YrSs[/youtube]



The next person inexplicably wants a sandwich.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows I have school in one and a half hour. (In that case, what am I still doing here!?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

True... >_>;  ...wait what?

The next person is not going to post for hours >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

True, only for four hours...short day today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows that gbatemp is, unfortunately, blocked at my school. >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

True... which takes me back to when my school's homepage was blocked at my school >_>; 

I still have the pic to prove it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

O.o; Really?

'kay, I really, REALLY have to go now, before I'm late.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

True (and yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

the next person requires the elements of harmony


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2011)

true *tling*
the next person will tell my what the hell happened to your avatar !!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

It... umm... needed to be about 20% cooler?

The next person suspects nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The nex pesron supects everyting.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

True

The next poster suspects nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

True.

The next nothig suspects person.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next nothig person suspects


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person su--This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: you suspect nothing._


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

True

The next post wants to make cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thread is being viewed by 34 guests or less


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

True, exactly 34 guests.

The number of guests will decrease as I make this post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

True, and there are now none...

The next post will attract more.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person knows I always scare the guests away...
(rawr, i is big scarie pony)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

True

Next person thinks my cute little pony attracts views


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 28, 2011)

False - Not my view anyway....



Next poster has to clean house tomorrow!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if he can diagnose, he can clean himself!!!

The next person has to teach a parrot ironic phrases tomorrow


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 28, 2011)

False - I'm too busy teaching my monkey swordsmanship! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Next poster wants me to teach them swordsmanship!!! 




Spoiler



^ i c wat u did thar! ^


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

False, i already have a shotgun, duh!

Next poster will gimme 15 bucks and a cheap rum bottle


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

Falsw, its whiskey

Next poster will apply for an internship in my company, Bronies Inc.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

False.

But if it becomes successful, I shall usurp control of it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

True.

The next person suspects nothing.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 29, 2011)

True - I really won't.




The next poster has lost interest in the KH series.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will post a pony.


----------



## ars25 (Sep 29, 2011)

false 

the next person will have at least one pony anywhere in there sig or ava


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

True.

The next person is a hobo with a shotgun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

False >_>; i dont have a shotgun >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

False...I don't even have one.

The next person sees through my disguise.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is going to quote me >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

True. In the PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person noticed the massive amount of ponies in our PMs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has played a game before for so long that they start to see parts of the game in real life... damn flashing overlimit bar...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

True.

The next person likes flashing lights.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

False >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

True. (Or maybe the moon. Or the sun. Or space.)
Wait.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has a banana bag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

True... why do i have a banana bag?!

The next person would like a banana from my banana bag


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

True.

The next person has a megaphone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

True

So the next person is a mmm byatch... the likes bananas...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

True.

The next person hates bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False 

The next poster knows where they can go bananas...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

TRUE, ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!!

The next person knows I'm actually over here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

True...

But you found no bananas there ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

*;O;*

The next person is ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

;O;

the next person is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

The next person is


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person like dynamite...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

True. (not the song)

The next person hates rap.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 30, 2011)

False - Rap was the genre of music i first loved. Then came along rock and folk-lore.



The next poster will post a picture of their fav. rapper!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False, 


Spoiler: video



[youtube]http://youtu.be/9zI3_pnUU3k[/youtube]



The next person wanted me to post a candy wrapper...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 30, 2011)

False 


Next poster loves something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

True, I love chaos and disharmony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person believe me >_>; and then drinks some chocolate rain...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 30, 2011)

False - The fuck?!? Fucking ponies flying on rainbows and shitting everywhere!!!!!  




Next poster wants to play pony hunt with me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

False.





The next person has more than 10 pages of ponies in their photobucket account.


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 30, 2011)

False

The next person will post a pony.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 30, 2011)

False 



Next poster will post a nude pic of Selena Gomez!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

False, don't have one.

The next person has one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False, don't know who she is either.

The next person is shocked at this...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

True.

The next person suspects nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next post stole a cats pajamas


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

false, i'm just borrowing it...without permission.

next person didn't see it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Ture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has had their fission mailed...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't say.. don't know what fission is.. nuclear? 

Next person smells funny


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False, i smell serious...

Chuck Norris serious...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

True, chuck norris's serious even as he rub his thick beard on a baby tummy

Next person love doing that on baby tummies too, with less seriousness


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False, i have neither a beard, nor a baby tummy to try it on

The next person has a beard


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

More or less, it grows too quick im half spanish and lazy to shave every few days >.<

Next poster shave his ballz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False >_>;

The next poster does though, but are too embarrassed about it so they will reply with false.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

False and very false, i can prove it with a snapshot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster wants to see it


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False

The next poster shows it anyway, and shortly thereafter, has their warn increased


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

False, it's sad but i don't have the balls to do it.

next poster will say he want's to see balls.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False >_>; i hate balls...

The next person takes this the wrong way...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

True, you homophobic insensitive nutsack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next poster cry cuz been scolded hard


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False >_>; 
*checks profile*
*see's male*
Ah, err... sure why not >_>;

The next person takes my profile seriously


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

True, or i should not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next poster has no gener set cuz really no genitalia at all


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

False, I set my gender based on a poll, which can be found in the deep darkness of the EoF.

The next person remembers that poll


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

True

But the next person doesn't.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

False

next person didn't vote on that poll


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person did


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

True i forgot what though...

next person is a girl


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 30, 2011)

true (girl=guy in real life xd)
next person has a 3ds+ a ps3


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

True

The next person has a waffle iron


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

False. ;O;

The next person has one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

False ;o;

The next person wishes they had one


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

True. ;O;

The next person is ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

False, i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants a pony cantina band


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 1, 2011)

False, im fed up with ponies >.<

Next poster will scold me for that


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

False >_>; different people, different tastes, i dont like everyone being the same anywayz...

The next person, on the other hand, wants everyone to be the same...


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 1, 2011)

False, i want female versions of not me

Next person made sense out of this


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

True

The next person is a male version of me >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

True..wait no, false...wait no...what? But...your profile says...

*head explodes*





The next person does not see this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

False,

The next poster knows why my profile says male


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it because of this thread?

The next person knows it's true.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that thread~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks the result is correct


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, everything on the internet is true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This statement obviously makes me 21 years old.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks I am really 20


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

True. After all, it's the internet.

The next person thinks everything on the internet is true.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 1, 2011)

False   

The next person (just like me) found out that youtube thought it it was fine to just log me in using my 
google account. (How did it even do that? Not cool.)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 1, 2011)

False (Youtube + Google did this on purpose!)

The next person wants to buy a new smartphone but can't afford it due to lack of finances.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

False, I don't need one.

The next person prefers android over ios.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

False, >_> I prefer a phone that can call people...

The next person is a young wippersnapper that uses one of em new fangled smart phones


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

false, i can't afford and don't need smartphones

next person will explain to me what wippersnammer is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Trueish? 
whippersnapper:
A young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident.

The next person is satisfied with that definition of wippersnapper...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

true. that i'm satisfied, but i'm not a wippersnapper.

next person is eating chips. and loves squid.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

False, and never tried it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person tells me to try squid


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

true...eat them...i don't eat them myself. i need someone to try it for me.

next person will notice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person does not notice


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

True

next person will find it


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

False

The next person does not even


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 2, 2011)

false i found it

the next person wants a snake head as pet


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

false, i need the body too

next person saw it

ps. alex...did you read the latest chapter of ft? it's awesome! you'll love it especially if you're a natsu fan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Why did I feel like i just got spoiled? meh >_>;

The next person recommends fairy tail to me


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

true, but i don't watch the anime, i can only say the manga is very good.

next person watches naruto, shippuden.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

;; HELLZ NO, FALSE!!! (i did see the first few eps when it was released... >_


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 2, 2011)

only one chapter so true

the next person is an optimistic pesimist


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

False, i am realistic... but i border on pessimistic...

The next person finds it most illogical


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

wat.

The next person bumps this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 5, 2011)

Bump

Next person stole my jar of mayonnaise...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person suspects nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

False, i suspect nothig

The next person knows that my forced use of nothig will amount to nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has succeeded in confusing me (multiple times).


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

True

The next person finds me confuding


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

True.

The next person wants me to speak like a n00b.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

False

The next person does so anyway


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

f4l53

t3h nxt prsn iz t3h 1337 h4x0rz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

7|2u3

|\|3>


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

()/= (0|253!

7|-|3 |\|3>


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

/=4|_53

7|-|3 |\|3>


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!

The next person broke the chain.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 6, 2011)

True

Next person is about to say false.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 6, 2011)

true
the next person cant post or say false


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

That's what you think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person says false.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 6, 2011)

FALSE'D! I have fullfilled your prophecy, oh majestic hoofed one!

Next person knows FrozenIndignation, Hydreigon, and several other unnamed members got me into this MLP:FiM thing everyones addicted to now, and also knows how hard it is for me to get out of it!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person knows I got pulled into this pony craze in the exact same way (and by the same person, too!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

^__^ yay true

Next person knows which episode made me a brony


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ^__^ yay true
> 
> Next person knows which episode made me a brony



False...I haven't the slightest clue. Barely watched episode 1-5 yesterday after growing the balls to do so, granted my bro and dad weren't around.

Next poster knows that Rainbow Dash can actually run and fly faster than Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

false, i'm not sure about run but fly, yes.

next person plays with his controller when alone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wait... WHAT?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person thinks i need to stop posting in this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

False. poast moar.

The next person thinks I need to construct additional pylons post more.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wants to surpass my EoF post count


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

False, I'm only shooting for 10000. Then I'll be happy forever.

The next person is the Rydian of the EoF. wait...the Rydian of the EoF IS Rydian...but what if...
*head explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

True... no wait false, i *head explodes*

The next person tries to fix my exploded head


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

What head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has more EoF posts than Toni.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But less than trollydave


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

True.

The next person knows I'm slowly making my way towards 4000. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

True

The next person knows I'm slowly working towards 7000.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

True, but like me, you'll be there before you even know it. ;O;

The next person is already there!
...Spoke too soon.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

*False! *Since I don't know what you're talking about at this point.

The next person will post about something completely different from my post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

True

I like waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

True.

I like trains.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false, you like what happens in trains.

there are 2 dogs that hunt at night in the streets of london.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 9, 2011)

false rhere is no dog

true of false:
im an 16, 43 year old boy (0,43= weeks)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

yeah true, w/e

The next person can shoot pinkie pie at me


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false, i don't have that pinkie pie shooter.

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False

The next person has a pinkie pie cannon


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false.
why would you fire a pony??

next person will answer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True, So you can blow the universe up with pure concentrated awesome.

The next person tries shooting me...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

nay, ponies should be kept safe because they are delicate. like rarity.

next person agrees.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, ponies seem to be made out of dark matter

The next person knows why I have come to that conclusion


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false....

next person WILL agree to me that ponies should not run around and just stay and look good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, if they were to do that no significant progress would be made~~~

The next person has a differing opinion to me.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

true, well...

coconuts are soft.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True

The next person has been hit in the face with a coconut before.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false. the only thing i remember hitting my face was another girl's face.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True, which reminds of the time I exploded when i was thrown.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

true.

it was a nice experience isn't it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Yea ;... 

Wait a minute  i got no experience points for that


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

true. 

well, at lest you helped.

or did you really?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

true, i guess you could say

*puts on sunglasses*

I was dynamite.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false, you da bomb!

ft sucks


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True

F/I sucks


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

true 

paarish sucks


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True 

Chikaku-chan sucks


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

true  

i suck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True 

This thread sucks.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

yes yes very true 

this site sucks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True 

The internet sucks


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false. it's the only thing that doesn't 

apples fly


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True 

Gravity does not exist


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false, though i ate it, so it's true now.

hello kitty is awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True

powerpuff girls are awesome


----------



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2011)

True

I'm cool


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

*FALSE! *Nothing is cool about being a troll.

The internet will be used on a reality TV show one day.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

True.

Gravity sucks.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

True! Some gravity keeps us on the ground, we want to fly too ya know!

Trolls on the internet are people that needs lot of love and understanding.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

in a sense, true

The next person tries to burn me for being a witch D:


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

false

mayhap kick little pig heron although end.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! Since I'm not a witch-hunter nor a pyromaniac.

The next person wish that MLP were real inside some concluded place in Ireland.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

True, but I set my monitor on fire. 

The next person has 200+ notifications.
LOL DOUBLE NINJA'D.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True :/

The next person has less


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

True.

The next poster joined in '11.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE! I'm not that popular, who cares.

The next person will think about getting a Nintendo 3DS from me. >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

>_> from you?

The next person thinks im cheating


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE! You can't use a dark luna without knowing about the orbs of virtue.

The next person will be wondering, 'WHY IS CANONBEAT HERE!?!'


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

True. 

The next person suspects nothing.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

False. I suspect everything.

The next person confuses me.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE! It's not that surprising.

The next person has at least once complained about their 'warning'


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, i complained about the comment left though...

The next person suspects nothig


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE! It's nothing there to suspect about.

The next person is a HUGE 'Ace Attorney' fan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

OBJECTION!!! err, i mean... false? 

The next person actually suspects nothing


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! I suspect a pony spolier for now on.

The next person wants to read 'Cupcakes' without being a sissy about it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, i already have  it just too terrible to unleash upon bronies


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

True, I guess..



Spoiler



The next person opens this spoiler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE! Which is ironic since I was expecting about twenty spoilers from within those spoiler a brony pic.

The next person won't know what to do without interwebz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False,

take over the world by manipulating everyone


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

waitwut.

That's MY job! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True 

We'll make it both of our jobs~


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

False?

The next person never read Death Note.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE! I never saw the anime either 'WRONG!'

The next person wonders what did Pinkie Pie do with the knife?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, i was pinkie pie


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! You didn't know what the knife was used for by Pinkie Pie.

The next person won't know what I mean however they will still guess what I mean since its their to know what it means.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

*ignores*

The next person thinks im more insane than pinkie pie


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! Since Pinkie Pie is know as the pony who is Kratos partner.

The next person can't answer my previous post since I make it easier next time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, i just dont wanna 

And now im gonna mess with peoples minds


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE! Because you f'd up my mind @[email protected]

The next person is still wondering what did Pinkie Pie do with that knife.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, i AM pinkie pie...

>_> i used purple dye...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! You didn't say what happen to that knife.

Pinkie Pie is awfully silent on these forums.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, Of course she isn't silly filly,

People never believe me when i say im pinkie pie


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

True.

And people don't know about my additional pylons that I'm Celestia.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! You can't be the skittle maker.

If the next person is Pinkie Piee, where's the knife?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Its down in the cellar  along with dashie~

The next person knows i lied about being pinkie  im actually Luna


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

True.

The next person knows I sent her to the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

True,
but the internet is awesome on the moon.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! I didn't know the moon exist, I thought it was the sun's shadow.

The next person want to save Rainbow Dash without getting caught.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False,

dashie cant really be saved now anywayz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE! I WILL CALL THE PONY POLICE!

The next person will do it, you will go to Pony Jail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, they can never imprison me cuz

IM ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: Sorry, but...












The next person fucks the police. 
EDIT: ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

FALSE!

The next person will save Rainbow Dash.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

False, 

The next person ate my cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

False. 

The next person drinks explosive chocolate milk.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

false, well i don't want a blasted drink.


Spoiler










+ 


Spoiler










=


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

False 

Evil + tree = Ex-death


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

false.

e=mc


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

False

F=MA


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

False

Next person will say False


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

True, false.

The next person is the next person.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

True

The next person doesnt hate me


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Of course not. 

The next person is proud to be--
wait, what?





I was going to say "a brony." Oh well...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

True (I think)

The next person should


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

FALSE! This is fake.

The next person is a cupcake eater.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

True.


The next person is--HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

TRUE! LOOK ST ME LOOK AT ME!!!

The next person is a pony with a rainbow coming out from its ass.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

False,

Next person is an avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

True? 

The next person likes staring at my ass. 
ninja'd. again.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

True 

The next person likes staring at my arse


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

True. 

The next person is very, very naughty.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 12, 2011)

true (you don't want to know the details  )

The next person is naughtier than me!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

True

The next person is a poo poo


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

True! Now show me the land of ponys!

The next person will not know anything about rainbows.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

False, I am rainbows.

The next person is seeing a double rainbow.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 12, 2011)

False - It's in my mouth!!! 


The next poster will post a pic of their fav. car!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

True.





The next person likes this car.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

True, it kicks major asses!

Next person missed me on the temp


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

True

The next person wants me gone.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

False, i wub my monocle EOF pony maxtor

Next poster wants ME gone


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

False D: you're too awesome to be gone.

The next person thinks i am insane


----------



## pistone (Oct 13, 2011)

false ,i know it for shore 


Spoiler



not really 


the next person want to know what the hell happened to the avatar of .........all ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

False, i am gonna go~ with the flow~

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

True 

The next person makes sense of this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

...This thread had some sense to begin with? O.O

The next person provides an explanation for this bullshit!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

True, there is no sense.

The next person makes sense of there being no sense


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

False, as I said before, there is no sense to begin with.

The next person tries to make sense of a thread that makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

True, i am also trying to make sense of not making sense of making sense of not making sense of making sense of not making sense...

YO DAWG!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard you like making sense, so I tried making sense in a thread that makes no sense so I can make sense while not making any fucking sense at all. ;O;

The next person is making sense out of this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

True

Which is hard, because there is no sense


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

True.



Spoiler: But there is some sense in this spoiler.



some sense.


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

False. The spoiler only contains sense.

The next person likes popcorn.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

True



Spoiler: This spoiler is nonsense



nonsense


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

False D:

Teh next person also has one of those


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

False, penguins can fly without machines.

The next person really DOES have one of those.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

False. 

The next person wants one of those....things...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

True, but i already have one... but that one is pink~!!!

The next person tried building one


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 14, 2011)

False - I don't want to~


Next poster wants to become a mage!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

False, I want to be everything


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

False, im better than mage  IM A WIZARD

Next poster stole my crystal balls (yes, with an "s")


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

False 

The next person likes crystals


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

True, i used to have a wand with a crystal on the top

Next poster has it!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

false. i don't use wands, i just wave my hand.

next person does too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

False, i glare at the fabric of reality and it bends to my will

The next person does something that requires even less effort to enact the same result


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

True. I just stare blankly at something until something happens/explodes. 

The next person is giving me a blank stare.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

True,

The next person explodes.


----------



## pistone (Oct 15, 2011)

true ....of jelly 
the next person is jelly


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

True






The next person did not mean it literally...


----------



## pistone (Oct 16, 2011)

true .....exactlly 
the next poster has a strange avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

:/ true i guess

The next person likes my avatar


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 16, 2011)

FALSE is looks like a evil version of derpy.

The next person doesn't know who Tara Bells is


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

True, should i?

The next person does not know who Frédéric François Chopin is...


----------



## wasim (Oct 16, 2011)

true

next person is Frozenindignation


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

True. 

The next person suspects nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

False, i suspect nothig

The next person likes ducks...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

True.

The next person is a duck on quack.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

True.

The next person likes kittens.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2011)

True! Who doesn't?

The next person never the complete series of Dragon Tails.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

:/ true

The next person never completed superman 64


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

FUCK NO. 

The next person knows how much that game sucked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

True, infact, i beat it 

The next person knows how insane i am now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

True. 

The next person wants to light something on fire.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

True 

The world


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 18, 2011)

True.

Bananas.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 18, 2011)

TRUE! Ooooohhh...Banana!

The next person don't know the reason of my return. *Evil smile*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 18, 2011)

True. I suspect nothig.

Banana bag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 18, 2011)

Tru da mooooooooooooooooooooon!!!

the next person has a bag that contains bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

*checks*
It's a bag with a megaphone. 

The next person is going TO THE MOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

False.

The next person is with me on the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm already there. 

The next person has a portal gun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True

It's made out of muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

Explosive muffins.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True

Explosive banana muffins.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

Explosive banana bag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

Explosive banana bag, made out of prinny.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

True. 

Explosive banana bag, filled to the brim with feces.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

False 

Now for something completely different.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

Burning feces.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True

On your doorstep.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

... 
*puts on gloves, and tosses bag to neighbor's yard*

He suspects nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True

But i suspect nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

Nothig suspected.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

crap. double post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True

The next person likes muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

The next person has a muffin launcher.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: True












The next person has a pinkie pie launcher.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: True.











The next person can count to muffin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True

The next person can count to banana muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

The next person pulls a zipper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

True.

The next person see's something disturbing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True. 

The next person knows what I just saw.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

False, and in some ways, I'm scared to ask what you just saw.

The next person knows how awesome a MLP:FiM/Castlevania crossover would be.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty cool, I guess.

The next person wants to light something on fire.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

True,


Spoiler: 











the next person loves that image


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True. 



Spoiler: The next person knows where this was from. Seems vaguely familiar...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

True... i think 

Its from this song?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True. 

The next person makes me wanna shout!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

... oh... umm... true?

The next person wants to break the fourth wall


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

True, except then wouldn't I be talking to myself. Waitaminute....

The next poster knows I want a Rainbow Dash decal for my 3DS.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True (since you told me  ).

The next person spams angry faces.





GRANVILLE!!


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

False, I am not going to spam Angry Faces.

The next poster knows that "IT'S A TERRIBLE NIGHT TO HAVE A CURSE!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

True... >_


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

True, it's a miserable little pile of secrets!

Next person plays way too much Disgaea.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

False ; I usually just beat the storyline and move on~

The next person does not play enough touhou


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True.

The next person drank coffee today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

False >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True. Drink moar coffee!

The next person stole some coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

True, machomuu's

His coffee's antipiracy was easy to crack


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True. Just whack the beans as hard as you can with a hammer.

The next person has a hammer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

True,

but it sings.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

True. 

This parking meter can talk.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 20, 2011)

True - It's pretty high tech!


Next person loves someone, but the person either knows and doesn't love them back or the person seems to far fetched...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

True  but Id rather they be happy and oblivious...

The next person did not expect me to say that >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

True, I guess. 

The next person uses the (unfinished) dark theme.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

False  is it any good yet?

The next person does not care about the theme


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

False, it matches my firefox theme. 
(But it's still incomplete. )

The next person is checking out the dark theme.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

False, I might later though...

The next person has a pony theme


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

True, but it's not supported by FF8. 

The next person likes using IE.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

False :/
eww...

The next person imprisons ponies in stone.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

False, mostly because I cbf. 

The next person will tell me to do it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 23, 2011)

FALSE! For what are you talking about!?

The next person will think of ponies the same way I think of candy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

False, i like ponies more

The next person is a extinguishing a fire


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 23, 2011)

True - But i'm almost all outta pee!!



Next poster doesn't know any other way to extinguish a fire other than using their fire hose.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

False, >_>;

The next person douses fire with napalm.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

True, but it only makes the fire spread even more. 

The next person really has to pee. (In this case, would you mind taking a piss on that tree I accidentally on fire?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

True D: but i hate that tree~

The next person loved that tree D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

False, actually. 

The next person will let it burn.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

True.

The next person throws a hobo in the fire.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

False, this is cruel 

I wish someone threw me in a swimming pool


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

True, knowing you, a "hot chick"...

I want a 3D printer


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

True, but I also use it to "print" myself a 3DS. 

The next person wants one of these fakes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

False, i want to make something better

The next person sues me for copyright reasons.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

False, but that guy over there might.

The next person tosses a shoe at him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

True, but the shoe explodes

I wish to confuse


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but the rest of this corruption only appears if you use the dark theme. (or if you highlight it.)

I wish for someone to see the rest of my wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

False,

there is a certain charm in having people not know what it says


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

True, what do you mean?

Next person is confused !??


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

True, but

The next person sees that I made a wish.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

False, you did?

Next person wil have dinner in a  minute, almost 7 pm


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

False, it's noon here.

The next person is going to have dinner in a minute.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

True indeed

Next poster guess what is the menu


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

True. Pound cake.

The next person can confirm this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

True

But i ate it in the spam thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

True. I ain't even mad. 

The next person will bake another pound cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

False

The next person makes blanca make another pound cake


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

False, I cbf. 

The next person also cbf.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

True

The next pony is a pony


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

true 
the next person is not a gamer as cool as im


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

Hard to answer in Boolean, can I use a Fuzzy bit?

The next person does not know what a Fuzzy bit is.


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

true 
the next person will tell me what Fuzzy bit is !!!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 25, 2011)

False.
The next person uses GBAtemp.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

False, my evil clone does. >3

Do you eat with chopsticks?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

True, sometimes.

The next person suspects nothing.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

False, I know all! >D

The next person thingy is weird


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 25, 2011)

False, I am not a thingy.
The person below me has used a computer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

False,

The next person suspects nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

False. I suspect nothig.​The next person suspects something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

True, but it is also nothig

The next pony is nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

True. I am all that is nothig.

The next pony is also nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

True

The next person wants a user called nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

True, but aren't we both nothig?

The next person is a spy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Ture  

The next is that wish which reason does thou arte make sense of my statement


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

True, but unfortunately, it prints paper.

The next person tries to make sense out of this post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

true, but it does not print paper.

Latin is awesome.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

True, but it can't print paper.

The next person can print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

True, but i cant print paper

Paper can print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

True, but it can't print paper.

Paper can't print paper from paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

True, but it can print paper

A tree can print paper


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 27, 2011)

True, with some help though.

A pony can give milk


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

False, but it cant print paper

I shall print paper with truth~


----------



## duel (Oct 27, 2011)

False, truth can't print paper.

If a Woodchuck could chuck would, it would chuck 35 wooden blocks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

False,

15 is most i managed to force it into chucking :/


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

False, CHUCKY 2 is the best one of the series!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

True

It became really bad


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

True. 

It prints paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

True, but it prints paper

It does not print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

True, but it prints paper.

Paper prints paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

True, but it prints paper

printers print paper/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

True. They also print money.

Paper prints money...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

True, but it does not print paper.

The next person avoids posting in this thread because they have no idea whats going on... and because they dont print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

False, I can't print paper anyways...

The next person will soon have more posts than TrolleyDave. (and can also print paper.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

True, but it does not print paper.

The next person is soon going to reach 4000 EoF posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

True. 

The next person is going to reach 10000 EoF posts first.
Meant 10000, not 100000.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

True... one day... one day...

The next person is staff who alters my EoF post count to 100000 as a way of amusing themselves


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

True.


Spoiler







The next person wants an EoF post count of 100000.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

False, im fine with 10000  anything more than that is just a bonus that prints paper.

The next person is sick of printing paper


----------



## xalphax (Oct 28, 2011)

True, most printing paper is uncomfortable to touch

The next person is learning a new foreign language


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 28, 2011)

ture; learning the language that allows me to print paper from my mouth.

The next person wants to print paper from their mouth.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

False, i stick with English to learn since im like 10 yo

Next person learn French

edit: ninja'd meh.. and false i print it from my nut sack


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

False, i just use the odd word

The next person speaks polish


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 29, 2011)

false, because im american 
the next person will be american


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 29, 2011)

false, because im american 
the next person will be american


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

false, me is Azn
btw nice contradiction there (even if it was an accident or technical problem) 

The next person wishes to become an Asian with the ability to print paper.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

False, I'd rather a European with the ability to print cardboard.

The next person wanted to be a cow when they grew up.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 29, 2011)

False, I actually really wanted to be a bird, or a rabbit, or both.

The next person is a cow.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

True, but now that you know my deepest secret I must kill you.

The next person has eaten a fish alive.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 29, 2011)

False, I can't stand to eat fish in any state.

The next person likes bananas.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

True. Care to see mah banana bag?

The next person wants a banana.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

True

The next person hates apple


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

False, I just don't care for its products

The next person hates apples


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

False, apples are delicious!

The next person tried to stuff an Apple in his Apple Computer to upgrade it without the proper Peripherals.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

True...

IT... WAS... AWESOME


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

N/A

The next person believes in at least one conspiracy theory


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

True... no wait, false... no wait  ... grr >_


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 29, 2011)

FALSE! Nothing is sane when it comes to ponies.

The next person here has never played Sonic Shuffle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

True

The next person tells me if i missed out on much by not playing it~


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

True, no you didn't IMHO

The next person will flame me for my opinion


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

False, it does not look interesting anyway~ 

The next person likes waffles


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 29, 2011)

False! I like French Toast.

The next person will want to see moar MLP manathon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

False.


Spoiler







The next person is suspecting nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

True, i suspect nothig

THIS IS THE ULTIMATE-


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

True and false, but also true--
*head explodes*

The next person wonders how my head can explode more than once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

False,

I know because I am a scientist, involved in scientific science that only a scientist could do~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

True. 

The next person is a scientist, who studies science in the name of waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

True, I am indeed a scientist that studies science in the name of waffles... and science...

The next person has played Sonic Adventure 2~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

True. 

The next person has been listening to city escape lately.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

True~     

The next person wants to get sonic generations~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: This video. 



[yt]V3YMRp36Ad8[/yt]



The next person has it preordered.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

False... BUT!!! I have the 360 version downloaded and am gonna play it within the next 8 hours when I get to my 360~ 



Spoiler: uneeded information



lent it to a friend in exchange for borrowing some of his blurays~



And I was hopeing to get this


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Just two more days...

Should I get it for the 3ds too?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

D: depends on if its any good~

My wallet is going to hurt this month~ >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

True.

Not as much as mine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

False~ games cost about twice the amount here~ >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh damn. 

BUt...why? That's freaking expensive!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

No idea >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

False. I wasn't really expecting one~

The next person haz cookies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

True, I got them for joining the dark side~

I wish for moar cookies


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but now I wish this thread turned to a "corrupt a wish" thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

False

I wish to be amused


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

*puts on crown*
WE ARE NOT AMUSED.
*takes off crown*

no


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

no.

yes


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

no.

this is patrick!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

True.



Spoiler: The next person...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Eeyup.



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Eeyup~

Big macintosh is an awesome pony~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Eeeyup.

The next person wants him to say eeenope!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Eeeyup.
> 
> The next person wants him to say eeenope!



BANNED! Wait...false, Idk. 

The next person wants nuff nuff in ugh ugh with a little bang boom zapow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

False, but i suddenly feel like getting some donuts

The next person gives me waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

True, but I thought you said you wanted donuts... 

The next person wants french toast.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

True 

The next person wants pancakes~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

True.

The next person wants some explosive waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

True 

The next person wants combustible donuts


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

True. 

The next person wants everything to be explosive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 31, 2011)

False, i don't want explosives to be explosive~

I wish to confuse others


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 31, 2011)

True, you're confusing me for not knowing who the hell I am!

The next person is a secret MLP member in Hubworld.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

NO, THIS IS PATRICK!

The next person will tell me how to shot web.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 31, 2011)

False, for I am not Spiderman.

The next person secretly dreams about going to Ponyville one day.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 2, 2011)

False,

i dream of creating equestria with my mad science~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2011)

True.

I hear loud static in my dreams.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

True, that's the evidence you hear noise from TWEWY.

Nobody knows the trouble I have been through day.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 3, 2011)

False, you'r asleep as you dream

I have two heart


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

False, for it's not possible.

The next person here knows where the next chaos emerald is...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

True,

I have all the chaos emeralds


----------



## duel (Nov 3, 2011)

N/A
I have many things, but most of those things are nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

False,

I am 4T7


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

True.

This is Sparta!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

False,

This is equestria


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

No...

THIS IS PATRICK!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

False

This is madness


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

False.

THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 4, 2011)

No, This is Patrick!

Not sure if True or False


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

False.

Linux is awesome.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

True. 
But I have to use windows. 

The next person prefers linux over windows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

True... generally at least... *shakes fist at fedora* 

My hatred of fedora is unfounded~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

True.

The next person accidentally.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

True

The whole.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

True.

The letter P


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

palse

Sonic Generations


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes.

Me gusta.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2011)

True, Me Gusta Loco!

Trololololo? What?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

AAAAIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...
La-la laaaaaaaa, laaaaa, la la...

The next person sees dead people.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

They dont realize they are already dead.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

But I can show them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

True 

You show them a picnic basket


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

True. 

The picnic basket is explosive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

True

It explodes in their faces


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

Nothing happened.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

True 

I dont get it


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

I suspect nothig.


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

I was in the basket.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

True. D:

I feel bad for tossing it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

I feel bad for seeing why tossing it would have no effect


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

I have no strong feelings one way or the other.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

I have no indication of that being either true or false

I have no opinion on this topic.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

True.

There is no sense being made in this false statement.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

False, it's stating for itself it is false

Next poster is false


----------



## haflore (Nov 6, 2011)

True.

My existence is a product of the world's insanity, meant to maintain balance.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

True.

I am the embodiment of insanity.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

True...

I am the embodiment of chaos.


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 6, 2011)

false a pony cant be the embodiment of chaos.

true or false my iq is over 300


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

False, anyone who thinks a pony is incapable of being the embodiment of chaos cannot have an IQ over 200 let alone 300

I wish IQ test could be used to measure stuff :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, it measures your IQ.

This statement is false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

True

The above statement is false


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

True. The statement below is false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

True

The next statement has nothing to do with waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Waffles. (false)

The next statement is waffle-related.


----------



## Terenigma (Nov 6, 2011)

True. i had waffles earlia!

The next poster will have a pony as his avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

True. 

The next person loves ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True 

The next person wants more luna in eps~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

YESYESYES! 

The next person wants celestia to actually do something for the main(mane?) six.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True...

Though i expect her to troll


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

Maybe she'll troll discord?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

maybe 

if anyone can out troll discord, its celestia


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

But fluttershy managed to piss him off.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True 

Fluttershy is difficult to troll |:1


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

But pinkie did troll her once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

False, fluttershy is a year older than her 

i have confused the next poster


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

I suspect nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True

I suspect nothing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

I suspect nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True

I dont suspect nothig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True. 

I suspect everything that is nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True 


I  nothig, but it doesn't print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

But nothig does print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True

But paper prints nothig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

And we print paper.


----------



## haflore (Nov 7, 2011)

True.

I printed my last presentation using one of you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

True, but we didn't print paper

Paper print paper?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

True.

But paper doesn't print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

True... 

So using the above we can accurately determine that paper prints paper.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

True.

Therefore, ponies can print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

True, but it doesn't print paper.

And that's why ducks float


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 11, 2011)

True, they float!

Pigs have wings!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

True~

But no one seems to believe me~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

True, although I tend to believe what you believe in without knowing. 

The next person is trying to make sense out of my statement.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

False, it makes perfect sense to me 

My insane stat is high enough to comprehend anything~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

True

I like trains


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

True.

I hate everything. 

D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

False D:

I love everything D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

True.

I accidentally this thread.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

False.

_I_ accidentally this thread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

False...

_I_ accidentally this thread!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

False...!

_I_ accidentally this thread!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

FALSE.

_*I*_ accidentally this thread!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

FALSE!

*I* accidentally this thread!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

False...

_*I*_ accidentally this thread! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

False...

Combo breaker


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

True.

You liek bananas~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

false....

*I* accidentally this thread! O-O


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

True

Which means i am going to go bananas


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

True

Which means I accidentally you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!

I swallowed a megaphone.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

False

You accidentally FrozenIndignation.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False, Frozen accidentally goatse Pinkie Pie.

Fluttershy is an icon that stands for defenseless but seductive to kill.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

False

Fluttershy is seductive to accidentally you!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False, I'm not into ponies.

You is into Bronies goatse'd on bronies.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

False

I'm into bronies accidentally onto bronies!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False.

I'm in for the money and ponies.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

False

You're into bronies accidentally onto bronies!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

True?

I dont even


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

False?

I don't even


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

False?

I don't even


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe?

I don't even


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

True? 

I don't even


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

True.

I don't know you!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

False

I know you



Spoiler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False, you do not.

I know that you like loli, you pedobear.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

False. 

I AM PEDOLUNA!!! Scourge of the 7 year olds!!! 
 
or was it 7 seas~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False.

You like mudkips.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

FALSE!!

I LIEK LOLIS!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False, what's a loli?

You like to be called 'sojkghdsflkgjdfgkjgshdflkjsg'


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

TRU-- I mean, FALSE!
It's not like... like I love being verbally abused...  

And you must like to be called Master... my personal master...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False for you can be a boy, a young boy at that.

There's no truth to the interwebz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

False

With great power comes great OMIGOSH PANCAKES!!!


----------



## haflore (Nov 13, 2011)

True. Pancakes are a common result of power.

I enjoy *[CENSORED]*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

TRUE

I myself enjoy... OMIGOSH PANCKAKES!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

False, I like FT.

You have no games.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

False.

Whipping walls allows you to find food~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

True, if you're only a Belmont.

Why am I turning into a pony?!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

False, there's no reason in you turning into a pony.

You were a pony to begin with.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

FALSE, I'm Popeye see my crow!

I have a bad feeling there's going to be a TV sitcom about rule 34. I just know it >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

False, sitcoms are too stupid these days for them to so much as consider rule 34

The internet is for pr0n...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

True, who didn't know that.

The internet will replace TV's.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

False, as long as there are fat unemployed people who have no aspirations in life, there will always, ALWAYS be television...

I shall one day turn all humans into ponies...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

False, until scientist can create a creature that can use psychokinetic powers...your dreams are inert.

I will one day travel across the land searching for my purpose in my life.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

False, you've already failed to do so, at the very moment you have become part of the Internet.

I am part of the Internet.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

True, you're a target for pedobears all areound.

There's a ninja pedobear and advice pedobear.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

False,  same bear 
I like trees...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

True, only to do your business.

Ponies seem to stare at random objects.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

False, they only stare at how awesome I am.

Canonbeat234 only stares at how awesome I am.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

False, I only stare at the sun.

If you teleport into Ponyville, you will be turned into a female pony. NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

True, I... I can assure you that... with my body. 

I think I might have regained my femininity...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

WE BELIEVE THIS IS TRUE

WE WELCOME OUR SUBJECTS!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

False, I don't want to be a pony!

You do.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

False, I already am... thanks to you ~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

FALSE! I don't want to be something that has big eyes, a mane, no hooves, a symbol on their rear.

When did I change you into a pony?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> False, I only stare at the sun.
> 
> *If you teleport into Ponyville, you will be turned into a female pony. NO EXCEPTIONS!*


I did it and it was true ~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

*EXplodes, won't be able to post until the next page*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Costello said:


> -
> 
> the next person's reply either tends to true, or to false


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

maybe,,,

I am one of twelve accounts on this website~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True. 

The next person can name 5 users that like to sign in anonymously.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

False... 

Costello is watching this thread...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True.

I'm right behind you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

True 

I am where you least suspect...
NOTHIG!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True. 

But nothig is everywhere.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

True 

Thats... kinda disturbing...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True.

Not as disturbing as the two-word story thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

True 

That thread disturbs me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True.

Mostly because I kept saying "piss."


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

True?

I hear the word piss... i think of meme...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

false, for the piss comes out as a rainbow.

Who is Fluttershy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

True, she is cute 

I can confuse people...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

False, I totally get what you mean, FI ~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True.

You are awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

True,

But i am not awesome D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

False, you're awesome ~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

VERY VERY TRUE!!!

I  hydreigon~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True. 

Awesome face is awesome and I just got ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

*clicks on your profile* it sure is 

I could watch it for days~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True.

But I got dizzy from staring at it for about 10 minutes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

False, ... i think... >_> maybe?

I cant get dizzy from watching it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

True. 

But I can. D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

*visits Hydreigon's profile*

Um, yeah, true. O-O

It can dizzy you.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2011)

False I'm not dizzy.

The next person wants me to buy a handheld for him/her.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

False, I'm a she with a he's mind! 

I'm awesome.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2011)

False, you're a boy trapped inside a female mindset.

I wish to be a pony-no wait!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

True, you're a pony trapped inside a pony's mindset.

EVERYBODY IS PONY!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2011)

False I'm not a pony!

You're the boy with the blush disorder.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

False.... maybe? 

You're the thing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

True, he is the thing

but his biggest rival is the nothig


----------



## pistone (Nov 15, 2011)

true thats why they suspect nothing !
the next person is a pirate and hate the navy


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

False, I am a pony and love everything.

I love everything~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

I love applejack she's cute.

The next person don't know how to use swype.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

What's swype? ... im going to guess false...

Which is the true that tolls apon the false


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

False! For the amount of false will never be true.

Fluttershy is harmless or teasing her audiences?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

True

I want people to fall at a speed of 10m/s2


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

False, the average time it takes a person to fall asleep is 45 minutes. If you're going to crash then it's less than that.

I want to know Frozen's gender, I bet you it's a boy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

False, if you want to know, look at my profile 

I want to destroy the world~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

True, since my logic was that you're a boy.

I can't believe you're a girl.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

False, never doubt FrozenIndignation's gender.

I am female.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

False according to your profile D:

But you can change that


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

Tr-- 
False, I would never....!

FI won't notice a trivial change in my profile...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

True~ 

The next person wont notice ninjas...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

True. I don't even notice that I even exist. 

The next person is a ninja.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

True, 

You can tell because i am wearing a bright orange costume~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

True.

The next person refuses to BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

True 

The next person has  powers!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

BELIEVE IT!!!

I like drinking expired milk and saying "believe it" at inappropriate times... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2011)

Well... erm... true.... I guess... 

There is a snake in my boot


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 18, 2011)

true

the meaning of life and all existence is...


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True 
This sentence is true


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

False, it doesn't contain a period, thus it doesn't qualify as a sentence. 

I am female.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True  
I can fly faster than you on a rainy day !


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

False, I can't fly, so there's no way you can compare my flight speed to yours.

I am actually male.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False ....  it has to be false....
Tell me its not true 
Im not 24 y old


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

False 

Everything in my profile is true


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True (im too lazy to check  ) 
You are a pirate a copy right one 
.>
ok no one saw me editing this


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True

Time is relative


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Orly? 

I saw it.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True i read it every day 
I will become like hulk if i take too much radiations


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

False... I hope

I  Like fish.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False you hate fish
I like pinapple


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

False 

I like fully ripened 'bananas'


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

true who couldn't 
I read the Percy Jackson Series.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True

I can print paper


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False you read only sports nwespaper....like me 
I have 8% of phone battery left


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True, and you don't have a way to charge it ATM

I am the walrus~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

False

You're a Pony

AND NINJA'D AGAIN


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True

I used to be better at ninja-ing T_T


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True  but nao you arent 
Im superwoman


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True 

...



...

D:

...



I have an odd habit of whistling bad apple :/


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True .....
I will become like batman......rich


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True, but only if i become like the joker... a card~

I am two dimensional~


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False you are 3d in a 2d world
My world is in 2.5 d


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

False, your world is in 4D.

This is Sparta!


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True this is sparta prague (a soccer team  )
Im in the darknes listening how to leran japanese


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True, 



Spoiler: but this is muffin~


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False that was a muffin 
Texting on iphone sucks....bad

False that was a muffin  
Texting on iphone sucks....bad


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True D:

Thats what we do with apples, we uhh... we pick' em *fake smile*


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True *fake smile*
They suspect nothing -_-


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

False.

I suspect nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True

Next poster suspects nothig print paper


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True
The next poster will fight for the rezistane dressed like a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

True. 

I am nothig. You suspect me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

False, you're nothig. I can't suspect nothig.

Everythig is actually nothig.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

True this is sparta
The next person will add a 'd to its comment


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

False, its his evil twin

They fight an endless battle for justice!!! LOVE!!! PEACE!!! and cupcakes~


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False only stupids fight for love and peace ,true man fight for the 
cupcakes
Viva the cupcakes!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

True

I only fight for love and peace cuz I'm a girl.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

False, you also must include cupcakes!!! for great justice!!!

I fight for my friends~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

True

I fight for my sexfriends too.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Are your "friens" cupcakes?if yes than true 
I fight for me and my evil twin only


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

False, your evil twin is dead after a tragic incident. you are suffering from a mild form of schizophrenia and believe him to be still alive due to the guilt you bear for killing him~

I can make anyone cry~


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

my evil twin its still with me ,that was just a bad dream 

True you make people cry 
I will become my evil twin


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

True

It's... so painful, FI... please stop... AHHHH! MOARMOAR!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

True. 

Someone needs a good ass-kickin'.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True 

I point my hoof in your direction and shout OBJECTION!!!


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False ,you are objecting in the wrong direction  
Im on my last % of battery so please dont cry for me if dont post anymore


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

D: DONT TELL ME WHAT NOT TO DO


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

False you dont have to cry for me
One day i will charge my phone and that day is close 
You need to stay strong and keep posting as one day we will figh.....sorry post together ......for the rezistôncê


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

True

So until that day i shall get stronger post more, so that the battle may be swift!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

False, before your battle, you will get banned for excessively spamming ponies outside the eof in order to increase post count.

Farewell FI. ;_;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

So long ;_; I hope i shall be missed~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

True

You will be missed~ (T^T)


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey guiz im back!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

That was... um, 'fast'.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

True

Time machine


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

True

Steins;Gate


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

True

Waffle iron


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

True

Waffle Iron... it scars my tainted body.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

False

It makes cupcakes


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

False

It makes me.... happy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

False

It makes me derpy


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

False

It makes you happy too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

True 

I am too shy to post outside EoF


----------



## pistone (Nov 19, 2011)

True
@frozen by now has beaten some records!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

True  i guess~

The next person tells me which records :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

False, I don't care much.

The next person will know about my life.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

False, you don't _have_ a life. 

Canonbeat234 loves to be verbally insulted like that.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

False, not by a male anyways.

S4mid4re enjoys trying to be a girl.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

... false.  

I _am_ a girl.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

False, you're a guy inside your profile.

The next person is a cheesecake fan.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

True, I love cheese cake ~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

False! You is a boy, not a real boy so....

Brightneko is a boy


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Is she?! ._.

I want you to show evidence!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a girl no matter what~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

No you're not. You is transgending.

Whatever it is, it can't be good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

False... everything is good... every thing is 

I WANT EVIDENCE!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

I want evidence too!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False, the evidence aren't enough to prove your jurisdiction.

I want solomon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

granted, but he cuts your baby in half

I wish for yogurt


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, but now its sour cream.

I wish for my life to be easy for once!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, you just died. Now you're in ease~

I wish Canonbeat234 would acknowledge me as a pure, innocent girl!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

true ._.

I confused people~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

True, so stoip it.

The next person is a horny badger.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, I'm a horny badger!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

false... please tell me its false... D: OH GOD, MAKE IT FALSE!!!

I throw knife~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, you threw a knife.

It lightly scratches my skin. I let out a slight wince, as another scar forms on my tender skin...
"moar... Master... pwease?"


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False, it's holy water.

There's no false actions against ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

False

Ponies are more awesome than even I!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

False

You're awesome as they are~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False, what's awesome?

You have no money.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

True D:

Money tastes funneh :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False, don't put it inside your mouth.

You can dream of being an angry pony.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, you dreamed of being an angry pony.

I wish master FI-sama would violently shove all of that money into my mouth...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, now you're a storage for her secret stash.

I wish this place have more sense about other stuff instead of video games.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

False, 

I like randomness


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, you like randomness.

I wish master FI-sama would do me randomly painful things...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, FI just given you a barrel of 'nothing'.

I wish for food.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted... here you go~

*throws my body at Canonbeat234*

Is it... is it good?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned! *Pushes s4mid4re* What am I touching!? Goo...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz... stop violently shoving me onto a bed! please be nice to me.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

banned for this is so wrong!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz there's nothing wrong in mutual love.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False! This love is only temporary which is now over.

the next person knows what I am eating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

True

And its because i am spying on you... silently... like a ninja... piloting a turkey~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

True? Ouch stop poking me!

Frozen loves to throw cylinders of ' oxygen' at people, it's really her scent.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

So _you_ are my secret stalker that silently pilots a turkey like a ninja...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

It is true!!! its my... terrible secret...

*throws oxygen cylinders*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

*dodges cylinders* false for those are not oxygen.

Frozen deeply loves s4mid4re.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

True 

....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

I knew it, case has been solved.

I want my money for this case.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Money...? What are you talking about? The only thing I give is... love.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

True. 

Now someone needs a good spanking.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

True

But who?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Me ._.

Oh... oh god no... PLEASE... wait a minute... I WAS THE TURKY ALL ALONG!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Turkey~!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

no

There is no turkey.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

YES TURKEY~!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

D:

I was a squirrel~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

You are a pony~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

True 

I love ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

False. 

The next person/pony suspects nothig.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

False

I suspect everythig


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False.

Double fault!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

False

Triple chocolate~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

True.

Frozen is too young to understand about porn!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

False

He doesn't have to...
as long as I'm besides him.


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

False you cant handle it 
I want a new gun


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

True, it just nothing but a pesky pistol that keeps on getting double feed.

I wish Frozen and S4mid4re stop hiding behind their feelings toward each other. I will believe Cat Boy Male will be pleased.


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

False they are NOT hiding their feelings 
I wish i wasnt a lov...war machine


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False you're obsess with war, which makes you into a machine of mechnical warness.

I wish blahness of blanity where Frozen is now blahbloski.


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

False you are doing it wrong,this is not "corrupt a wish" game 
I have a awesome red ball


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

True

I... I've seen it. 

































































When you were asleep.


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

False i wasn't asleep 
I have a black apple


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

False

I know it.... I just do. 



























































I'm your secret stalker.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False, you only post right after the person.

Frozen is hiding the true identity about her/his madness.


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

False 
You will send me a hate message


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False, what's a hate mail?

s4mid4re is looking at that man in the mirror, he's not admitting his ways.


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

False
A hate mail is a pm with bad words for talling me how much you hate me so go and write it NAO!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll write you a 'love' mail~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False.

You know nothing about Darkness.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False

You don't know how much darkness I have to be seducing guys into love...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

False, 

"cake" is delicious


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True 

sure is~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True 

Maybe we should


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True

I... I can't resist my libido anymore.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False! A female don't have a libido???

This SENTENCE is TRUE!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False

Females have libido too~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True~ T_T

Poptart cats leave trails of rainbows


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True

And love~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True~ 

Nyan~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nyan! (False)

Frozen is a female?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True~ 

Wanwan~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wanwan? (What? True?)

Frozen loves s4mid4re.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True  

I  everything~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False, you don't love me.

You love the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True  and i do love you~

And i love commenting on your status~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

And I love you....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False, you don't love me Frozen. If you do love me, kiss s4mid4re on his eye.

Do it do it do it do it do it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

*kisses s4mid4re on eye, forever blinding him*
D:
*uses bizarre medical knowledge to fix eye*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, I wonder if Frozen can kiss s4mid4re on the butt? 

I wish to see it happen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

False T_T

I want sharp objects


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not until you do the kiss.

I suspect it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False

You suspect nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

True.

But nothig suspects paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True

But i print nothig


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False

You print nothig, which is somethig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

False, nothig is not somethig

It is everythig's evil twin ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True
































































;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True 

;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False!

Frozen will FUS DO RAH the next person.

False!

Frozen will FUS DO RAH the next person.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False

Pizza is a vegetable.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned!

I am a vegetable D:



*BLEGH*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False!

Candy is a fruit.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False

Candy is love.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

False

Candy is expensive D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False.

Frozen has to kiss someone on the butt.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False

vegetables have to kiss someone on the butt.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

False.

Frozen age is fake.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Vegetables

Vegetables are vegetables!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

False, they are tomatoes ;O;

I am a tomato ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False, they are pizzas ;O;

You're a pizza ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

Congress is always correct ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False, Congress is a vegetable. ;O;

They are always vegetables! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

They are also pizzas


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fus do rah! False!

Frozen is too young to understand about porn!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

False ;O;

Vegetables are Congress! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True

I am trying to grow some congress ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

I have already succeeded but it corrupted the US. Please help harvest a better congress! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

Its genetically engineered ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

We need sperm to fertilize it! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; False

By which i mean true ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

By which I mean, we need sperm!! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

False

By which i mean white sticky stuff~ 


Spoiler: 



I lieks demon's soul's ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

White... sticky... stuff?? ;O;

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; True

Its found in demon's souls ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

demon's souls... 

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

Its kinda easy when you get used to it ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

But... but you're all ;O; ing

... I'm all ;O; ing!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;o;

We're infected ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

WHAT IS HAPPENING TO US?! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

We cant stop ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Somebody make us stop! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; 

Somebody... ANYBODY!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

MY STATUS UPDATE! IT STOPPED AT 100!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

Now what do we do?! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

... we ;O; moar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

;O; Syndrome is totally ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O; 

It is so totally ;O;


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 21, 2011)

OBJECTION!

IMA FIRIN' MAH LAZOHR! ...
fudge, that's old..


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

True ;O;

It was a cold fudge laser ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 22, 2011)

False! What's that?

Frozen is still too young to know anything about porn.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

False, i know what a pr0n is~ 

A proton and a neutron


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 22, 2011)

False, at your age porn is nasty.

Frozen believes that she knows porn better than me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

False, 

I dont like porn


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

False

Yes you do, you pervy~!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

False ._.

SLANDER!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

False?

I got enormous nuts!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

False! How do you run?

Frozen likes to tease people about her secrets.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

False

Frozen never teases me of her secrets... because we are in a special relationship


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

false.

frozen and I are in an awesome relationship


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know whats going on~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Wait, I'm Narayan-sama's personal bitch maid, while being Frozen's secret partner, but Frozen and Narayan-sama are in a special relation....

I don't get it either~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

i think it's because we're drunk....


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

False 

I am never drunk


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

False 

Nobody can resist being in a relation with Narayan-sama. There's no way you're not drunk.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Flash! Stop it!

S4mid4re avatar and sig shows how much she's into loli


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya haven't seen the whole picture, my friend.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

False, it's a trap!

Stop it already.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

I... It's not a trap... how can you be so mean to me?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

False! I hate you.

S4mid4re has loli dreams about Frozen.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

True. 

And there's only one way I would know.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Hydreigon, stop peaking into my dreams... they're usually... naughty.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

True because you'y have them also.

I am very disappointed for the both of you!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

True.

But you should be more disappointed in me.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

False! I am only share the disappointment.

Loli don't exist in real life!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

True.

But they do in s4mid4re's world.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

True 

Not only that, I can grape them in 'my world'


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

True. 

And I would know because I've been to your little world.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

False!

Stop this at once!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned coz keep whatever you saw a secret. I don't wanna be arrested.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

False! what did I see?

Mah boi.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

You... you didn't see a thing...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

True 

But i did~


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

True~
Good thing I didn't


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

True. You peeping tom. 

The next person notices the "web war."


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

True~
You sure I saw it D:?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you did, so true.

The next person wants to see him banned just to see what happens next.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

False D:

or do i?


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

False~
He is my fwend  

Edit: p1ng is his fwend as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

True T_T

But pingy likes increasing my warn level~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

False. 

I haven't received a single warn.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

True

I have posted some loli pics, but no warn yet...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

True 

I spammed ponies in the spam thread and got warned for it


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 24, 2011)

false you cant get warned for the spamtreat

i said i like spam i like spam in the spamtreat


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

False. 
Also, I was there when FI got warned.

The next person had a post removed in the EoF before.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

False... unfortunately, none of my loli pics were removed. ;O;

The next person wants their eof thread locked.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

False! If only it ignites a flame war.

Isn't lolis consider illegal in the US?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

True, but it wasn't hardcore hentai loli, so it's fine.

Why, America, why is it that hentai loli is illegal. WHY?! ;O;
The next poster knows why.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

False! The government says so.

The next person is enjoying their Thanksgiving.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True

Fuck yes to no school~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

True. No friends and no work is awesome!

I want someone to love me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

You already have a lover...


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True I do have one 
S4mid4re loves loli


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURETRUETURE TRUETURE TRUETURE


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True...
I like loli


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

You love them~


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True... Dey so cute 
How about shota?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Shota...?!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True because I hate shota 
Loli


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

False! If you love loli then you have to love shotas even more. That's the fundamental law.

Next person won't understand this truth.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True. Because I don't understand liking shota when I am straight


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

True. Notice people who love perversion, later on find themselves loving same sex stuff. 

Still is confused,neah?


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

False
No I don't love the perverted loli like s4mid4re. I just like the cute sfw ones 
In other words they are just cute drawing of little girls. Not to mention I have a girlfriend


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False 



Spoiler:


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True there is a problem D:
The problem is that the next poster will be awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False 

The next poster takes the title of "awesome"


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True 
The next poster will be Frozen


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

The next poster won't be me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False  

I can summon forth nothig


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

False. Nothig isn't a word  
I wish that I could stop listening to this album over and over again


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

We don't wish here!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True. Wow I am mindfucked I thought I was wishing


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False

I wish people would stop confusing these threads T_T


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

False. You purposely did that >_


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

I wish for that too. T^T


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True.
I like trains


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True

I really do wish to confuse


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True.
Trains like me


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True 

wait


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

False. No waiting allowed 
Banned coz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False 

I baked you a pie


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True 
Gimme Gimme Gimme~!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True

Me wantz pie too~


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True 
Huwwy up FI~!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True

its PINKIE PIE flavor
[yt]HvEoGzl7P1s[/yt]


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I can't see the image D:
I mean true


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False 

I liek pinkie pie


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False.

You're only allowed to love me...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

False! I can't love someone who's into lolis.

The next person believes that having a girlfriend or boyfriend means they can cosplay their fantasies.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

All of my fantasies are reality, thus I don't have to fantasize them.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

False! Since when do young girls blush affectionately?

The next person wants to be loved.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False, I already am~ 

The next person prints everythig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True, but i dont print paper

The next person prints nothig


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True, but I print paper

The next person prints somethig


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True, but they suspect nothing

I wish to print nothig


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True, but they suspect everythig

I wish to print everythig


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False

I wish for a taco with everythig


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

You got a nothig with taco


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True... 

I shared it with nara-kun~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

False

_I_ shared it with Narayan-sama~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False!!! FALSE!!! FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was me


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

False! This is getting stupid, no one is in love!

Frozen pretends to be a female.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

False T_T

Canonbeat234 is incapable of acknowledging that I am female


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

True.

And I keep walking into threads when s4mid4re is naked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True 

Those threads are awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

True.

These threads include...actually, no. Make that every single freaking thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True

I liek freaking threads


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True
I can't wait until Maddy gets here D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True.... but Kevan....? Maddy's coming over?!

I have to clean up all of this cum on the floor before she comes! D:


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True. QUICK CLEAN IT NOAW OTHERWISE SHE WILL FIND OUT 
She will be in within an hour and 10 mins


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True, we have an hour an 10 mins! 

*Maddy arives*
... ಠ_ಠ


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

False she won't be here yet 
Maddy will be here in 5 mins pwesh


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

True, we have 5 minutes! 

it's already been 10 minutes since you posted...


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

True but I was hoping that it would become true . She seems to have slept in and that means D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

True, she's not interested inside this internet thingy.

Frozen is not a female, I need proof!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

False 'cause Frozen is definitely female... I checked 
I am downloading movies right now


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

True, torrenting is bad, mkay?

I have no 3DS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

True

I've been playing mine for hours o_o


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't know.

Frozen is a girl?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

It seems the concept is too hard for you to grasp  ...

A cat is fine too~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

False!

Frozen's age is trollbait.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

False... 

*juggles several sticks of dynamite*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

True.

s4mid4re is getting horny from your juggling.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

True

*Shoves Frozen so that the sticks fall*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh pickle sticks D: not again

*explodes* *lands in nara-kun's arms unscathed*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

False! You didn't give us a statement.

S4mid4re is now a loli fan.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

False

I already am/was


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

True

And you have pics to prove it~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

False!

I never saw the pics.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

True


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

False! I'm not interested.

Loli is hell bait.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

True. 


Hydreigon said:


> And there's only one way I would know.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

True, you rule'd 34 MLP.

Hydreigon dreams about MLP's.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

False

He doesn't have to dream; it's all reality for him.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

False!

You're a dream


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

True.

I am a dream.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

True!

Now begone stupid pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

False

I am pony~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

False. 

_I _am pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

WE ARE LUNA~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

AND _WE_ ARE CELESTIA. 

ALSO, WE SWALLOWED A MEGAPHONE.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

TRUE

WE DEMAND A GREATER SUPPLY OF MEGAPHONES!!!


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

False...

There's too much  noise already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

FALSE

YOU"R PRINCESS ENJOYS THIS!!!


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

False...

I heard sanity was declining lately. =O


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

True.

Sanity is overrated.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

False...

Sanity is an important thing D


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

False. (At least to me it isn't.  )

Sanity isn't something to be valued~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

True....

EHEEhahahEAHAha~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

You like bananas?

WELL THAT'S GOOD, CUZ YOU AIN'T FINDIN' ANY BANANAS...


ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

False! Cheese exist on the moon.

No more stupid transformers.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

False

More stupid transformers


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

False

More pony transformers


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

False! Michael bay is overrated.

There will be a sitcom about the internet and memes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

True, but it will become outdated before it airs.

I wish for a bottle of rum~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted, it's 160-proof rum. Don't pass out~

The next person drank one shot of it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

False,

i set it on fire~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

True.

Now drink it~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

True~

I get drunk of expired milk, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

True.

Now take off that silly costume!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

I cant D:

The bright orange costume has become one with my skin... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

True. 

I can't stop staring.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

True 

This is so embarrassing  BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

True.

*continues staring*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

....?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

... ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

..... ?_____?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

True

Believe it!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

False! Believe what?

Jesus became the first troll?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

False, he got stapled to a cross... with nails 

I like nails ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

True

I like pain


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

True?

The next person wants a Nintendo 3DS, why?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

True

Because I don't have one T^T


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

True.

The next person hates being alone.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

False

I condone loneliness, actually.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

True. I do condone loneliness.


> I... don't get people... ~TWEWY



...unless it's le sexy time with my la girlfriend.

The next person chews ice-cream without any difficulty.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 28, 2011)

False! That's not Ice cream.

Next person don't know what they want for Christmas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

False,

I don't want anything


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

False

You want Narayan-sama!
_and I won't let you!_


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

True. 



Hydreigon said:


> And there's only one way I would know.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

True 

Its cuz you made muffins D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

True. ;O;

And because you printed paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

True

But you suspect nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

True.

And you suspect everythig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True

But everythig does not print paper D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True. D:

But everythig suspects paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True

But paper nothigs prints D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True.

But paper prints ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True

But ponies print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True. 

So ponies print ponies?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True 

The next person has a cutie mark


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True.

On my ass.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True 





D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True~

hrth=mthr

hrth=mrth


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Bananas on the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

YOU AIN'T FINDIN' ANY BANANAS...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True

Beeeyetch!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True.

I'm a beeeeee-yetch that likes mmmmm...bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True

And thats why your gonna go bananas... ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

True.

But I was already ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

True

But you had yet to go bananas~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Who says I did? 

...Maybe I did.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 29, 2011)

Glade! Idiots are you now.

This topic is random to tempers.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

False  nothing is ever random,

it can all be calculated~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

True.

*attempts to do so*
I AM ERROR.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

True.

Trolls needs friends.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

False.

Not now, not ever~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

False!

No one will ever know why girls hate losing on hurricanes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

False.

School sucks. It really does.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

True ;

Vacuums suck D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

True?

Frozen is mean in real life.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

False

Frozen is um... um... more than that.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

False! I would not know that about her.

Too bad nobody knows about the real Frozen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

False D: 

Maybe


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

False D:

I know more than what I want to know...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

True. 

And there's only one way I would know.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

True 

Its because you also like ponies~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 3, 2011)

False!

There's no light.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

False!

There's no darkness.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

False

There's nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

False!

There is everythig.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 3, 2011)

False.
You're an eof poster.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

False

I'm not an eof'er even though my eof posts exceed my active posts ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

False

You are my rival for nara-kuns love~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

False

Never


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

False

MINE!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

false

...

NEVER.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

False 

Forever


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 4, 2011)

False. False, and False!
The next person has been on an electronic device at one point in their life.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

False. 

The next person suspects nothig.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

False.

I suspects everythig about nothig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True.

But nothig prints paper.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True

But paper prints nothig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True.

Yet it also prints everythig.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True

Nothig also prints everythig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True.

And paper also prints ponies!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True

And it also prints lolis!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True.

So it prints loli ponies?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True. 

You're also all -mode aren't you?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True. 

I feel very...uh...perverted today.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True. 

The next poster won't be a  like us.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

False. 

The next person is


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True 

Are you psycho?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

False

I'm


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True. 

I'm


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True

I'm


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

True. 

I'm


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

True 

Am I the only one wondering where everybody else is? D:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

True 
The next person will say false~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

no

The next person will say nothing.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

true
the next person ......


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

​


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

​


----------



## duel (Dec 4, 2011)

... False?

The next person will say something?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

True, with with transparent text.

The next person noticed


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 4, 2011)

Derp?

I herp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

True

I muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

True.

I came.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

I think im getting a reputation in the MK7 community


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Haven't even started playing, so i don't know. ;O;

The next person wants me to play...even though he/she knows that I can't... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

False D: you said you finished your HW ;O;

But you probably need to get some sleep or something ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

True. but all study for me this week. ;O;



Spoiler: This is me everyday after school.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

True 



Spoiler: This is me everyday


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 10, 2011)

False, thou art teh SWEET pony! 

I art teh hungry pony?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

False, you art a cactuar.

I art thou, thou art I?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

True~

We're a happy family~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

True.

Because of you~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

False

It's all thanks to me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

False

Its all thanks to nothig


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 11, 2011)

False

Its all thanks to GBAtemp


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2011)

False. 

I wish to be free and not into  the reapers game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

True

But you will have to get through at least 3 reapers games


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 17, 2011)

False! For the proxy had been damaged, so there's no reapers to keep balance.

With that saying the UG & RG are being merged into one disasterous display. You can't ignore the fate of the game!


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 18, 2011)

False...

TL;DR...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

False


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Believe it!!!

Expired milk.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

One whole liter. 

Now drink all of it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Believe it!!!

CANT STOP POOPING!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

True

You ate too many waffles! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

False

It was this expired milk, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

False

I believe nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

True

It tells you nothig


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

False

It tells me that I'm told nothig.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2011)

False! You already have been nothing for the longest. I'm only admiting the truth to you right now.

Nobody knows the reason why people look at life as a dream.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

False.

This entire world is my dream.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

True.



Spoiler: The next person has this button on his/her keyboard.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

'TIS A LIE!!!
WE ENJOY THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

TRUE.

YOU STOLE MAH MEGAPHONE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

'TIS A LIE!!!

USING THE ROYAL MEGAPHONE IS TRADITION!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

Then where did my banana bag go..? D:

'Tis madness!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

True.

Waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

Tis sparta!!!

Muffins are delicious


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

True.

Raspberries.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

True.

Pineapples.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2011)

False!

F - Fornication
U- Under
N - Naruto


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 21, 2011)

False

F - Fponies
U - Uponies
N - Nponies


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

False!

TWEWY - 'The world is yet unknown,'

However we seem to study social studies to find out about evolution on life and who civilization thrives on the basics of law and balance. Then later on we have studied History about how this country have formed and overcome the challenges of this ever changing society. Lolwut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

*head explodes*

At age 4, success is not peeing in your pants.
At age 12, success is having friends.
At age 16, success is having a driver's license.
At age 20, success is having sex.
At age 35, success is having money.
At age 50, success is having money.
At age 60, success is having sex.
At age 70, success is having a driver's license.
At age 75, success is having friends.
At age 80, success is not peeing in your pants.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

False, at all ages, success is trying your best to be a reliable person.
I'm serious in the EoF now 

I got Xenoblade Chronicles for Chritsmas! wooo


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True

I got a headache ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

But it can't be any worse than the massive headache I had a week ago...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

False

I've been sick for almost an entire month~
I'm getting sick of seeing so much snot and phlegm :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Damn. 

I hate getting sick... >.>
On the other hand, I got one of my teachers sick for two days. A paper that was due on the day she was absent was due on the day she came back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

I recall every time something like the above happened, the substitute was ordered to collect the work anyways :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Our substitute didn't. :/

She just said to wait till she comes back to hand it in.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True

Uni keep complaining about the amount of blood on my submitted work :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True? 

My half-assed attempts at writing essays have rewarded me with a B.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice 

I remember my high school teacher telling me to simplify my short stories... claiming them to be far too complex for examiners :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

I always end my short stories with everyone dying for no particular reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True 

I leave mine confusing but also give a piece of information that makes the story take a different perspective if read again with said knowledge


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

I am so screwed for our huge exam in the spring. Gotta write three essays in two hours~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True 

In one of my exams, one of the supervisors started talking to me :/ and then got annoyed when i told him i was in the middle of an exam and he was disturbing me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

It could have been worse. My instructor was making a damn phone call during the exam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

One of my final math exams was covered in blood because the supervisors refused to offer me tissues.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

At least you didn't have to deal with some idiot who tried to copy off of my answer sheet. Just because I'm asian doesn't mean I know everything. 
By the way, this was a placement exam in math.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True :/

People never tried to copy me because they knew i would either have the highest or the lowest score in the class... making copying me a complete gamble :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

Usually, cheating is deterred by different test forms. :/ Apparently, this guy didn't know I had a different test than him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True

It is literally impossible to predict how well i will do on a test.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

But I always know the reading portion of an exam will screw me over. >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True

Reading an exam is for chumps, answering every question with a pony drawing is where it's at!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

True. 

So is taking the exam itself. Just write "Jesus" down for every question.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

True, Jesus is everywhere!!

Ass and feet stink even though you wash them!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

True, see, this can happen due to several factors

The most common is fungi.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

False, it naturally blow noses

My arse smells cookies?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

False. 

I  ed as soon as I read that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

True

I  ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

True.

I also  ed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

True

I


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

True.

You


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

True

Weegee


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

True.

Sucks to be him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

True

I am missingno


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

True.

100101100101010100101001100101001010101001010011101001010101001100101010010100010101010010100101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101010100101010101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011010110100110010010101011011101001010101001010110101101001100100101010110111010010101010010101101011010011001001010101101110100101010100101011


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

True

I am in the 6th slot


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

True.



Spoiler: gotta watch ponies


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 28, 2011)

False, i don't watch pony i AM pony

Am i???


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2011)

False. (You're a cactus plushie)  

idon'tknowwhattoputhere.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

True... wait false... 

Trolololo


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Lolololololololololol, lololololololololol, lololo

LOL!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

True

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

True.

We're no strangers to love...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

True

You know the rules, and so do I


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

True.

A full commitment's what I'm thinking of... 

Wha...!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

True.





Shufflin'...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

True



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

True


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

True.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 31, 2011)

False.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Costy..? 

COSTY!!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 1, 2012)

True...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 2, 2012)

true


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)

True.


----------



## pistone (Jan 7, 2012)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no one remember my real name 

edit:  hellooooooooo ..................anyone ....................helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

False, i cant remember what you never told me 

This thread needs moar attention :/


----------



## pistone (Jan 10, 2012)

True i... Andi say that i need more atention 
You will tell me your real name so i can copy and paste your identity


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 11, 2012)

False.

Even if you knew my real name you would find nothing.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 12, 2012)

True, because you dont have a real name.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

False

Because only a handful of people know it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

True.

Only one person on the temp (other than me) knows my real name.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

True

And it's not me. T^T


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

True.

It's -snip-
If you were fast enough to click on this topic, you would have seen my name.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

False

I saw it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

True.

But I print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 13, 2012)

True

And I still don't know your name D: so i cant print paper...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

True. 

Chi-chan knows.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

True

I'll ask him through PM


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

False, im no Chi-chan. And Chie chan from Persona 4 is mine!  

I'm a geek in love with Chie-chan?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

True..?

I meant Chikaku-chan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

True 

He's been ignoring me for weeks now... >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

True..? 

Pardon me, I seem to have bumped into this thread!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 17, 2012)

True 

I accident


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

True.

You accident


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 18, 2012)

True  D:


You want 10.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 18, 2012)

False.

You are a loli(con).


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 18, 2012)

False

I am not s4 D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

True.

(-x2+5x-2)/ln(1)


----------



## broitsak (Jan 26, 2012)

ummm false?

The next person masterbated at least once in his or her life.


----------



## pistone (Jan 29, 2012)

False ,also 
the next person has more than 3pirated movies!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

True. 

The next person has never pirated anything in his/her life.


----------



## Majorami (Jan 29, 2012)

_ said:
			
		

> The next person has never pirated anything in his/her life.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

True. 

nothig


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

tis a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKKkNHw91cM

Thy backside is whole and ungobbled, thou ungrateful whelp!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7zHARLUs0

SL-9


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX61rSt8go0


----------



## broitsak (Jan 31, 2012)

can u guys stop with all the videos?
the next person thinks these videos are getting annoying


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

True. 

I print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

True

I am the paper.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 1, 2012)

True. 

I print you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

True.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Believe it


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Believe it

I wear a bright orange costume and drink expired milk.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

One whole liter.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

CANT STOP POOPING!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

You're still wearing pants.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

Pants to be darkened.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

But we don't wear clothes...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

True,



Spoiler: But I still wear socks


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.



Spoiler: This is why I never get any sleep.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 4, 2012)

True
I love waffles more than anything in the world


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

Do you like waffles? Yeah, we like waffles!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

Do you like pancakes? Yeah, we like pancakes!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

Do you like french toast? Yeah, we like french toast!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

Can't wait to get a mouthful~


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

WAFFLES!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

True

WAFFLES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

True.

WAFFLES!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 9, 2012)

False!

My left ball feels heavier than the right? (*hint* view spam thread)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 11, 2012)

False

The next person likes peach, from the Mario series.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 13, 2012)

False
The next person has rubbed smores on his penis once


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

False.
The next person can't say "The sheikh's sixth sheep is sick" x5


----------



## broitsak (Feb 13, 2012)

False
The next person cant say "i wanna math debate" 10 times xD


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

True, I got shot by mathematicians when i say it once.

My ribbon... does not spin.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

True.

I'm still awake (somehow). ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

True, but I don't drink coffee. 

I have no idea why I'm still procrastinating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

... True 

I like waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

True. 

You like waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

True 

You like pancakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

True. 

You like french toast.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 14, 2012)

False, I never had french toast.

The world will end by a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Quincy (Feb 14, 2012)

darkicecrystal said:


> False, I never had french toast.
> 
> The world will end by a zombie apocalypse.


True, It will on December 21

While the world is ending, starbucks coffee will be very popular


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 15, 2012)

True

But it will still taste terrible :/


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 18, 2012)

True

You have heard the waffles song on YouTube!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 18, 2012)

True 

So has the next person


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 18, 2012)

True

I like waffles?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 18, 2012)

True? 

I like pancakes?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 18, 2012)

True 

I like french toast?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 20, 2012)

True.

WAFFLES!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 20, 2012)

True


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 20, 2012)

True.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 20, 2012)

True.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 20, 2012)

What has this topic turned into?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 20, 2012)

A prediction thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 21, 2012)

True


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2012)

False


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

False


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

False.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

True


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 22, 2012)

True.

Destroyed the world. Twice.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

True.

You can explode twice...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 23, 2012)

True.

Is that even possible?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 23, 2012)

True.

The next person has homework.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 24, 2012)

False

The next person has a job.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

The next person has a job they like.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 25, 2012)

True...? 

The next person thinks all scientists are evil.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 25, 2012)

False. If scientists were evil, I'd be stuck the way I was born... which would REALLY suck.

The next person thinks the color black is cool.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 25, 2012)

FALSE! , Teal is cool!

The next person is below me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

Fal- ... DAMMIT!!!

The next post is on a different page


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

This is the first post of page 394.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

True

This is the just your imagination.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

YOU ARE ALONE IN THE WORLD.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

TRUE

*hugs luna plushie*


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

That wasn't a plushie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

True 

You know what it was


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

It was you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

True 

... wait


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

Self hugs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

Forever alone.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

False.

You're on the moon with the space core.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

True...

It keeps talking about space >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

True.

It wants to go back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2012)

True 

But its the only thing to keep me company


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 26, 2012)

True.

I am the space core.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 26, 2012)

False.

It's me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 27, 2012)

False

It's insane


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 27, 2012)

False.

It's inane.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 27, 2012)

False

It's *throws wine glass* A MISERABLE LITTLE PILE OF SECRETS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 28, 2012)

True.

But enough talk. HAVE AT YOU!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 29, 2012)

True

I must go now, my planet needs me.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 29, 2012)

False.

You live in Outer Space. You don't live on a planet.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 29, 2012)

True.

You wrote this reply WITH YOUR MIND.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 11, 2012)

True, I typed it so Itechnically used my mind 

The next poster did something interesting this weekend


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 12, 2012)

False.

Ponies.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 12, 2012)

False (HA!)

I am a productive user of the GBAtemp community.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 13, 2012)

False.

The next user has a life.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 13, 2012)

True, (unless I am actually dead and I don't know it) 

The next user uses firefox


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 13, 2012)

True.

The next person uses internet explorer.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 13, 2012)

False. thank god.

the next person is drunk.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 13, 2012)

False, the only thing I'm addicted to is aloe.

The next person has been dunked.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 14, 2012)

False surprisingly. Need to save money 

The next person has never been drunk.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

R4Liam said:


> False surprisingly. Need to save money
> 
> The next person has never been drunk.








True!

The next person will use a meme.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

False.

This consequently, annoys the next poster.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

False.

I am the walrus.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

True

I am thesaurus


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

True. ಠ_ರೃ

I am reptar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

True D:

I am tagzard


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

True..? 

I am sausage head.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

True 

I am monkat


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

True.

I am sop.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

False. 

This thread is getting
BORING.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

The next person can make it interesting.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

The next person denies that this is more interesting.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

This thread turned into a discussion of how interesting it seems.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh so true.

The next person can think of something else to talk about.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True

I accidently built a time machine out of a car :/


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

False. Cars are so last year. I built one out of a hovercraft.

The next person likes frozen cream puffs


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True

The next person can eat anything if its frozen.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

Does that mean I can eat you? 

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True 

wait, that's


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True

If i fight the power... i can row a boat


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

What Hydreigon said about four posts ago sounded kind of perverted.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True. 

What I said was intentional.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True...


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

Er... True.

FrozenIndignation


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

True, i guess 

Next person loves NeoSupaMario


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Tr-... false

I... what?! h-chan


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

T-true... 

You can't stop looking at me with those eyes...


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Tr-... false
> 
> I... what?! h-chan


But... You've been insulting me in the GTFO NSM thread.

The next person hates my guts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

False

I just find you mildly annoying


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

False, I don't hate anyone. (I never mean 90% of what I say in the EoF)

The next person believes I'm lying is a freaking ninja.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

True.


FrozenIndignation said:


> False
> 
> I just find you mildly annoying



I should change my title to "master troller who uses memes and everyone hates"


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True... but that you do realize that you are neither a master troll, nor that everyone hates you right?

The next poster dident see my edit.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

But the ninja just got ninja'd. 

*saw your edit*
False, I saw everything.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

False. I would never ever troll someon...okay, maybe a little.

The next person has green eyes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True

I got ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

This thread has ninjas everywhere!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

Then I'm  an intermediate troller who everyone finds veeeeeerrrrrrry annoying.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

True

i want to see those eyes and the next person too


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

True....

Wait, who's ninja-ing who? (true/false?)


----------



## philip11 (Mar 15, 2012)

True
am I getting Kid Icarus: Uprising?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Affirmative. Cause it's awweessomee~

I get ninja'd again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True... err...

BELIEVE IT!!!... please believe it ._.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

True...? You did not kill Mufasa?

But I did slice open Frozen


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True, I BELIEVE IT!

I am going to get ninja'd!!

I knew it.


----------



## philip11 (Mar 15, 2012)

True
Am I getting Colors! 3D the MINUTE it is released?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

False, 

The above statement is true


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

False.

This statement is true.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

True

Next person is wearing pinkie panties!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Tr-... false
> 
> I... what?! h-chan


True

this FrozenIndignation persons a girl


----------



## philip11 (Mar 15, 2012)

false
are you awesome?
EDIT: false I was typing when you posted


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

False.

I must go to the mountains and train to be awesome.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 15, 2012)

'd


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 15, 2012)

false. 
The next person is hungry.


----------



## philip11 (Mar 15, 2012)

true 
Luigi is hacking is Wii


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

Who wants some ramen?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Me!!!!

There are 7 users reading this


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

There was a love story in this thread a bit ago


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

True

Loves chocolate


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

Are we even attempting to answer questions anymore?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

False

R-... right?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

Waffles.


----------



## philip11 (Mar 15, 2012)

True
is your sig annoying?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

Multiple ninjas getting ninja'd by other ninja~


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True

Ninjas... ninjas EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

True

I love ninjas and you too!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True 

This topic is full of love


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

Uh... True? 

I'm in an akward position.


----------



## philip11 (Mar 15, 2012)

false
people post to fast in this topic


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

True.

But I'm going to hide out on the high seas now to avoid ninjas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

True

I am taking advantage of this topic


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

True....echi~!

My boat ships here, see yas.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

True

FrozenIndignation wants to go out with someone on this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 16, 2012)

FALSE!!! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 16, 2012)

True. 

I totally believe you.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh so false.

This statement is true.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 16, 2012)

True

False


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 16, 2012)

False

False (ha ha! the false has been DOUBLED!)


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

True!

Someone here likes me a bit.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

FALSE. 

This statement is true.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 16, 2012)

False.

Double posted!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

True!

So someone DOES like me~?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe. I'll answer that after my Samurotts destroy the EoF bunker.


Samurotts have destroyed the EoF bunker.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 16, 2012)

True.

Samurott is now level 39


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

Bill Cosby would like to trade his jello pudding pop for your Charizard.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

True

For more cosby click my sig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

True. ಠ_ಠ

I ಠ_ಠ'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

I  ed.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

I  'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

That was my gameboy D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

True. D:

*checks again*
Holy crap, it still works.


----------



## Krestent (Mar 17, 2012)

All too true.  

I'm as big of an Apple fanboy as iFish (if you say false then you don't know me at all)


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Well since i don't know you at all... False? 

I can fly... but not for very long...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

For five minutes, to be exact.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

Its more of a fall if you want to get technical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

*falls flat on his face*


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

True

*trips while holding hot coffee*


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

*hot coffee somehow does not spill*


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

Thats because i used super glue


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

*takes cup, flips it upside down*
You made a layer of super glue over the coffee..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

False, I stirred the glue with the coffee 

It took alot of glue ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

I wants to drink it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

True

But will it blend?


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

True.

It won't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

False

I know because I've tried


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

True.

I don't know because I've never tried


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

True 

I experienced the long lost war of kangaroo...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

True.

*sniff*
Something's burning. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

True.

It's Peter Parker's hair.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

True

I am half waffle iron...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

True.

This is spiderman thread?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

False


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

True( I am taking a shit) XD

The next person is a brony


----------



## pistone (Mar 25, 2012)

false ........id like to 
the next person thinks for the others !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 25, 2012)

False, they think for me~

I think the above is false


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 29, 2012)

True he is secretly a brony

The next person loves me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

True... maybe...



Spoiler


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 29, 2012)

Truely false.


Not this ninja thing again D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

False... i... i think...

Peach pie is better to scream out loud than kurea.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

False.
I think.

Can't talk, squeaking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

True

I am
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcgBOXT_XEM


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

True.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RsJfhf1eIk


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

True.

I act similarly to this pony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUtj1noVEe4


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

True. 

What happens when I walk in and... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbMcEPpMd74


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Spoiler: You go inside pinkie's eye




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gmUEioVWs



One pony + hundreds of apples, just doesn't add up...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

False, but don't you use your fancy mathematics in front of me! 

I want to play this video in my math class...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

True.

You can make any mathematician in the world look at you with disgust if you shout out "Pi is exactly 3"...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

True.

Same goes with shouting "_e_ is exactly 2"


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

True, but the downside is that you also get the attention of the scum of the earth... 

e is a powerful number


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

True.

I wants a pi shaped pie ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 2, 2012)

True ._. so do I...

I want a waffle.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 2, 2012)

True.

But it's blue. 

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

True 

I don't want it anymore.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

True.

I wanna unsee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

True.

But you can never unsee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

True. D:

But I'll try anyway...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

True...

Its impossible D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

True...

MOVING ON..! 
I liek turtles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

True.

The next poster wears glasses.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

False.

But I have (somewhat) crappy vision...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

True 

I wear glasses


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

True.

I think I need glasses...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

True.

I don't really need my glasses.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

True. 

I have 20/60 vision.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

True

I have no idea what my vision is o_o;


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 3, 2012)

True.

All I know is that it's pretty bad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True ._.

I can see dead people D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

I am Magneto, master of magnet!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

That's why you keep wiping out the data on your hard-drive.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True. D:

Yet, my hard drive is always filled to the brim with...something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

That's why you have several external hard-drives


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True. 

But they can't hold more than 200GB at a time.. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True ;O;

But none has exploded yet


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

But they ARE on fire, though...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

But that's normal


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

A cow jumping over the moon would seem perfectly normal to us.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True...

That's only because the moon is gonna crash into the earth 3 days from now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

Totally reminded me of this:


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True 

I can't time travel D:
...yet...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

Try again Tuesday morning...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True, but i need to tell you something really important:

I have traveled back in time to tell you that the great and powerful trixie has-


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

Now I'll never know what horrible disaster will happen in the future...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

But at least you're gonna look like solid snake.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

I'm also gonna try to warn my past self but fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

I'm gonna tell our past selves that the great and powerful Trixie got a name drop in the latest episode.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

But first, I'll just read one line off of this script and leave.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True

Line.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

"Ha HA! The fun has been DOUBLED!!!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

Your princess enjoys this.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

Let us join together in fun!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

How else may we enjoy it?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

*points*

As your princess, we command you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Tis a lie.

Please be gentle


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

s4mid4re... 

Haven't seen him in ages...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True...

I miss him


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True...

I'm assuming he has some pretty important exams to study for.
Like I do..,​


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

I've always wondered what the reaction to a blood soaked exam paper is...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

True...

Can't be any worse than one covered in vomit.. (this happened last year during finals...yuck)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

True...

But at least you never drew pentagrams on an Religious Education exam.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 4, 2012)

True.

There's nothing wrong with a pentagram.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

It never affected my scores...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True...

If feathers=fucks, then pegasi are covered in fucks...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

True 

So all non pegasi ponies don't have any fucks to give.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

That's because they're not covered in fucks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

not yet anyways...

I don't give a flying feather.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

Neither does fluttershy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

True

But since she is a pegasi, she has plenty of fucks to give.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

Apparently, she's denying it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

True

Tis a lie.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

Thy backside is whole and ungobbled, thou ungrateful whelp!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

False

I am identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

You are identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

False

We are luna.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

I am the walrus.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

True,

I am thesouras


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

I am legend.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

True

I am the forgotten.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

True...

I am nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

I am the dark, negative, hidden and sealed form of nothig.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 5, 2012)

True.

Kinda like a a person made of dark matter....sealed by the time sages?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Except sealed by this forum's legendary "Banned!!" memebers.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Too bad there aren't any more of them...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

I shall one day become one... once I befriend some more staff member...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Befriend? As in...flattery?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

False

Befriend as in "Blackmail".


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True...

"Blackmail" as in "extort"?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True

The x makes it sound cooler~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

About 20% cooler


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

They accident give me "Banned!" status in 10 seconds flat.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True..?

I wanted to be "Banned!!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

"Banned!!" >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Admin


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

"Banned!!">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>"Banned!">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>"Sent to the moon!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

I have been sent to the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Multiple times.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

I should avoid Tia if I don't wanna go to the moon again.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True...
Wait a second...

False!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True 

I kinda wanna set this as my profile's background


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

WE APPROVE OF SEIZURE INDUCING GIFS (AND USING THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE INDOORS)!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

TRUE,

TIS TRADITION~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

TRUE!

TOO BAD WE DON'T USE IT ANYMORE UNDER NORMAL CIRCUMSTANCES..


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True 

We wish for royal subjects to give us praise~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

It involves scaring them once more...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True

It shall pave the way for us to have... "fun"


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

But you'll be very, very sad when you find out that they're still scared of you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Tia insisted we use the royal canterlot voice around our loyal subjects.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

We still do.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Forsooth.

We doth enjoy the intricacies of our enigmatic sophistication.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

WE CONCUR!

AND WE SHALL CONTINUE TO ADHERE TO TRADITION!! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Forsooth.

We hath grand exceptions of those whom partake in our rectal plesentries.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Quite so...

For the rectal pleasure hath experienced an increase of twofold!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Forsooth.

We hath determined that the frightening rectal pleasure doth, alas, also experienced an increase of twofold.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Indeed...

I must say... the clandestine rectal amusement hath experienced an increase of twofold as well...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Quite.

The monocle rectal amusement hath also experience an increase of twofold.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

I must agree... ಠ_ರೃ

Ich bin ein Berliner!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

NEIN!!!

I don't know any german >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Neither do I, and yet I'm taking it as one of my languages. o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True ;

Sonna... sonna BAKANA!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 6, 2012)

Hai...

This is MADNESS!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Madness?

THIS IS LEMONADE!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Freaky alien lemonade?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

With extra tentacles.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 6, 2012)

True.


Mmm, Galatic Kraken sounds yummy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

I like the way it pops when you over-cook it~


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Spicy angel wings also sound nice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

Its almost... heavenly~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True.

But chicken is much more economical..!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I7Ue2wX6iQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

The statement below is true.

The statement above is false.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

Objection!

The above objection has been objected to and has been deemed  invalid!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Muffins!!!

The length of a can only be greater than, or equal to b if c is chocolate pudding.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

Now what if a was greater than c?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

The world, as we know it, would implode.

The above statement is true.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

Because the gravitational force holding the universe together is greater than the repulsive force of dark matter, thus, one day the expansion of the universe will cease and an inverse Big Bang will occur. Ladies and gentlemen, I give you, corn the BIG Crunch ( Delicious AND deadly)!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

Same goes for division with zero.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

Working with zero in the same division is so inefficient. His productivity is like....zero.
Now, division by zero is a different matter.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Oops...my mistake... 
Tired from all of the homework I've been working on these past few days... :/

And true.

Every time I divide by zero, I leave FI to fix up the hole I created in the universe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

Its hard work


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

But I help...a little...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True 

Nothig ends up quite the same


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

So does everythig...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

Its all so very confusig


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

The letter 'n' does not exist... 

The letter '' does ot exist..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

It's rarely used.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

I require moar coffee ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

Use magic to get more coffee.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

But that won't be necessary, I have another pack of coffee beans...
*brews more coffee*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True, 

I wish I had coffee *drinks monocles*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

*drinks coffee flavored piss*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

Hydreigon drank... *looks at profile* his coffee flavored piss, better drink my mushroom cloud flavored piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

Better drink my own monocle flavored piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True,

Hydreigon drank monocle flavored piss? better drink my own monocle flavored piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

We're drinking monocle flavored piss? Better drink monocle flavored piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

We're drinking piss? Better drink a mustache...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

You're drinking a mustache? Better drink some sulfuric acid...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

You're drinking sulfuric acid? better drink cyanide.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

You're drinking cyanide? Better drink molten potassium chloride...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

You're drinking molten potassium chloride? Better drink whatever it is sweetie belle made...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

You're drinking...wait...
YOU'RE DRINKING WHAT!? Better drink this colorless and odorless liquid that I don't think is water...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True...

Drinking something that you don't think is water? Better drink something I don't think is coffee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

Drinking something that you don't think is coffee? Better drink something that isn't piss...
Who am I kidding? *drinks piss*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

Aliens.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

When life gives you freaky alien lemons, make freaky alien lemonade.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

I deja vu.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

*flips through pages*
True...

Time to break out the Brain Age!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True

My Brain age is 80  I'm REALLY good at it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

I don't even have a brain age, so anything I say here may be coming from my waffles that are slowly becoming sentient...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

True.

The waffles were created in the ancient fires of morcolt.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

They seem to be harder than anything man has ever known...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True...

But there is tales of a syrup, that may make them ideal...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

This "syrup" wouldn't happen to be s4mid4re's...uh...sticky white stuff, would it? 
In that case, I don't want the waffles anymore...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True...

The sticky white stuff is not what you think!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

It's...condensed milk...what a relief.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True...

It makes the waffles delectable.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

*pours hot sauce all over waffles*
What? It's good!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

Whats this? twilight sparkle is evolving?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

I pressed B ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True

I am infected with a fun multiplier.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

Of x2.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True

Secret internal fun.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

FAP
Frightening anal pleasure.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

It... it all makes sense now...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

FAPFAPFAP


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True 

Believe it!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

I'm going to pass out and fall asleep in class again...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True 

I'm gonna have to go inside my TV again, fight monsters, and summon my persona by crushing cards~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

I told you that was a window, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

And that is why I need to wear glasses...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

Right over your monocle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True 

Luna needs a tophat.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

She also needs a monocle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

True

And tea.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 10, 2012)

True.

But one cannot drink tea in space without special apparatus.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True

You need to use a pitchfork.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

And a monocle!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

And torches... plenty of torches...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

But who needs torches when you have the sun?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

angry hillbillies 

The moon landing is a fraud!!! luna beat them all by hundreds of years~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

The sole purpose of the Apollo 15's moon landing was to bring luna back home...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True

It was cold and lonely on the moon


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

False.


Moon rabbits have already colonized the moon and have developed an advanced civilization.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True

Until we wiped them all out...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

I wonder how...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

WITH ADORABLENESS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

Cats on my face! Heeelp!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True

meow...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

*purrs*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True

*catnip*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

*hisses*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

*bunnies don't make any noise... =_=*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True...

But they sure are cute when nomming..


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

False
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pQ1e71PQiE

That is sufficient proof


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True... >_<

Dragons...dragons everywhere...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

But not a bite of dragon steak to eat....


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

Suddenly, bananas


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

I want a smoothie now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True

Its on the moon.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

Why didn't you say so sooner?
It only takes 3 days to get there~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True

But with celestia's help...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

I can send you there instantly! 

You somehow always manage to get back within the same minute I banish you, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True...

Or you can wait a thousand years...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

But...there is a portal that we've previously mentioned that could be used...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True...

Why is leads to where it does is anyone's guess...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True.

I need to reposition these portals...everything in my attic is flying around ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True... 

But the portal gun broke.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

True...

I require the blueprints! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

True...

s4 has them D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 12, 2012)

True.

He gave them to his lolis ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 12, 2012)

False

He gave them to me 
... then found out I'm not a loli D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 12, 2012)

True.

But who knows, you might be one...


----------



## Axel Bow (Apr 12, 2012)

False
this topic......was taken over........by ponies.......


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

False...

If you want taken over, look at the spam thread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

She made me do it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True 

Teleportation can make you dizzy.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

Especially if you leave some parts behind


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True... 

Blood loss is like teleportation~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

So is blacking out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True. 

Therefore Blacking out=teleportation.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

Black out on the toilet=teleportation...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

Well... the teleportation of the contents of one's bowls from one cavity to a disposable one...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

And these 'contents' are flushed away...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

But that is only one of the many wonders teleportation has in store...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

It's magic, I ain't gotta explain shit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

But you have to explain friendship.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

It's magic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

Discord is too short to reach the electrical outlet.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True...

I am nearing 7000 EoF posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True

I looked at your profile just to check.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

I checked your profile to see how many you have...and you have...a ton of posts... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

False.

I have 133 less posts than you


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

I was talking about EoF posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

On an unrelated note, I need sleep


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 13, 2012)

False.

I got tired of kicking people's tails in Kid Icarus..


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

I'm trying to create the perfect staff for me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

True.

I need to get kid icarus.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

True.

I need another copy to get more AR cards! (yeah right...)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

True.

Because AR cards are important enough to warrant purchasing something unwanted~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

True..?

But I never bothered to get any other pack of AR cards...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

True. Except the club nintendo offer and pre-order bonus.

I wish for a 900 value weapon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

True.

All of my weapons are valued at 190-260...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

False.

My main weaps are 272 and 273 respectively. (On a side note 3.5 stars/+4 melee combo outdamages 6 star melee)


Ah hate being smartbombed.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

True.

My flintlock staff is valued at 304, 3.5 stars ranged, 5 stars melee, and has an overall defense modifier of -3. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

... True...

I don't want to get kid icarus because I'm left handed >_


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

false (I dunno what is kid icarus)

the next person replies after 24 hours.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

False

The next poster replies within 24 hours


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

true.

the next person is a member of the EOF bunker.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

False... wait... true?

I... I'm a pony


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

false..I am a zombie..(wait..the pic is gone.)

The next person will reply in less than 3 minutes..


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

True

Time machines are bigger on the inside...


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 18, 2012)

False, they look like toilets either ways

I'm addicted to coke? (pepsi)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

True...

I can never shake the feeling of deja vu...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

True.

You need to shake harder!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

False

I need to stop being an attention whore.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 19, 2012)

False.

I'm THE attention whore here! 
Not really...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

True 

But you don't print paper omelets.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 20, 2012)

True.

But I still print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

True

I print nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 20, 2012)

True.



> Lightningshy is best Lightning


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

True 

Look at my horse, my horse is amazing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 20, 2012)

True.

The history is that I cant go back to $11.25/hour because I eat too much fast food and its really hard to pay my bills...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

True 

The next person has really cute pets


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 20, 2012)

True...that is, until they start fighting... 

My pets aren't allowed to be kept in Australia...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

True D:

They would multiply far too quickly...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 21, 2012)

True.

And they're not poisonous enough.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

True, infact, not poisonous at all :/

I wish for a pet that could make waffles...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

I have 11 hamsters, yet only one of them is female. (That one is getting all of the action... )


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True 

It was originally thought to be male ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True. 

It had babies. Lots of them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True 

Too many to name...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

Too hard to differentiate...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True

But they're so damn cute


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

Especially when they huddle up in a corner and sleep /)^3^(\


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True...

I wants moar pics >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

But sadly, my only camera is water damaged...
(I DO have a video somewhere...not sure where...)

Oooh, just found pics that my brother took of my hamsters...after the mother gave birth...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True 

I'm not sure if i wants


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True...



Spoiler: But I did find a pic of them being very very sleepy on their wheel... 











I know I suck at taking pictures >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE~ 

My pets can sense when I has food ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

My hamsters can sense my presence... O_O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True...

My cat knows what I'm going to do in advance


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

My hamsters hide when I'm nearby ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

My cat trys to sleep on my lap at any opportunity she can get...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

I have two separate cages for my hamsters, some keep fighting...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True

My cat occasionally attacks my dog ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.



Spoiler: I found a video of my hamsters scurrying around in the second cage 







That wasn't me filming, by the way. My brother left the cage open and one almost climbed out... >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True

Twice


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

You know you can't resist the cuteness of hamsters... 


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True...

If they weren't banned here, I'd want to have one as a pet~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

If they didn't have such a short lifespan (2-3 years?), I'd have more...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True...

... thats two electrical devices you've mentioned that have died from water damage


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True...don't ask how they "broke." 

I try to keep all of my things safe though... >_


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

But fate always conspires against me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True

Lady luck is bi-polar...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

She always screws me over (somehow)...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True...

She alternates between blessing me and screwing me over, with absolutely no middle ground...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

True.

But I screw myself over sometimes...so I really can't blame her.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

True...

But everything I do has an element of luck in it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True.

Queen Chrysalis and Princess Cadence


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True...

I can mostly play FFXIII-2 with one hand, and use the other to type~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True.

I can't get the song "This Day Aria" out of my head...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True...

I've been playing too much FFXIII-2 to listen to it non stop...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True...

My brother...wait...MY BROTHER IS PLAYING IT AND NOT ME!! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True 

If my sibling didn't live several thousand miles away, I bet I would have made her love ponies by now 
... Actually... 


Spoiler: ; she's still using the same avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

O_O True...

I actually made some of my friends bronies a few weeks ago...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True 

I think I might be responsible for doing that on this forum


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True.

You certainly did make me one. 
The first minute, I asked myself: why am I watching this, and why do I like it?
Later, I answered my own question: because it's fucking awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True 

All my friends are bronies ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True.

Not all of my friends are, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True

To be fair, my friends weren't bronies before I introduced them to ponies...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

"Once you party with ponies, you'll be seeing rainbooms!"
(True)

Turns out I'm not the only brony in my school...some people in the school administration are bronies...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True 

Awesome administration is awesome...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True.

They played the MLP theme on the PA once. 
Unless it was someone screwing with the PA...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True

The reactions must have been priceless


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True.

Some people were like: 
..and some were like:


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

True~

... Now I can't stop listening to "this day aria" and "B.B.B.F.F" f_f


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

True.

My little cousin would not stop asking me which Cadence was the real one throughout the song...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

T-True? 

That reminds of this person I talked to once... he's was like: (about "pulp fiction")"the thing I love about the john travolta character... is that in one scene he's dead... and then he's alive the very next day"


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

True...

I have exams tomorrow... >_


----------



## Presto99 (Apr 24, 2012)

False. Exams don't exist. 

I just came here to break your guys' chain.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

True

I threw a duck


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

True.

I threw cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

True

It hit me in the face...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

True.

So...much...cake... O_O


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

False,

Not enough


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

True.

I'm nomming the cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

True 

I'll play video games with my left hand and reply to stuff with my right hand... I'll take some green tea... AND DRINK IT!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 24, 2012)

True.

Cause I'm ambidexterous~! :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True

It made the game much harder


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

But we all lost it in the end.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True

Because paper printed nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

And then nothig printed paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True

And in a world were both of these existed, a paradox was born... and this would only mark the beginning of how we all lost it in the end...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

It's an endless cycle of nothig and paper printing ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True...

But in amidst this chaos, somepony had a plan!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

*continues nomming cake*
mai caek...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Tis a lie

Thy cake is whole and un-nomed thou ungrateful sphere!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

False.

*noms on chewy cake toy* ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True

It has a weird taste that immerses you with a bizarre nostalgic feeling...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

*starts chewing on a rubber chicken*


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

FrozenIdignation


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

False. Who is this "FrozenIdignation" you speak of?
And who the hell is Hydregion?

Someone here knows...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True...

But they're currently suffering from amnesia


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

But I'm the only one here...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

False

I seem to be suffering from it too... That's why my special attack rose...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

*throws a pokedoll*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True 

*breaks free*
*Luna used royal canterlot voice*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

*Celestia used "TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!"*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True

It's super effective!!!
Luna fainted...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

*Luna escaped from the moon*
*Celestia got the hell outta here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True

Sonic sez


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

If somebody tries to touch you in a place that makes you feel uncomfortable, that's NO good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

So what do you do? First you say no, and then you get outta there~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

Don't use formula one race cars to chase hedgehogs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True...

Don't make hedgehogs drive carts.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.

Watch out for the iron balls.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True 

Don't play sonic 06


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True...

This day is going to be perfect...the kind of day of which I dreamed since I was small...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

True 

Everypony will gather round Say I look lovely in my gown What they don't know is that I have fooled them all.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

True.
This day was going to be perfect, the kind of day of which I dreamed since I was small​But instead of having cake with all my friends to celebrate my wedding bells they may not ring for me at all.​


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

I could care less about the dress I won't partake in any cake Vows, well I will be lying when I say
That through any kind of weather I'll want us to be together The truth is I don't care for him at all
No I do not love the groom In my heart there is no room But I still want him to be all mine.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.


We must escape before its too late
Find a way to save the day
Hope, I'll be lying if I say
I don't fear that I may lose him
To one who wants to use him
Not care for love and cherish him each day
For I oh-so love the groom
Oh my thoughts he does consume
Oh Shining Armor, I'll be there very soon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Finally the moment has arrived~
For me to be one lucky bride.~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.


Oh, the wedding we won't make, he'll end up marrying a fake
Shining Armor will be...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Mine. ALL MINE!!! EHEHEHEHA


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

You're not going anywhere...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

False

*throws boucuet*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

I WANT IT!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Rarity: MIINE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

So much for the element of generosity.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True 

*pauses for epic face*


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

True. 

Hydreigon loves FrozenIndignation


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

*hands over the bouquet of flowers*
ninja'd, but i don't give a fuck~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True 

Its probably best if we just ignore NeoSupaMario


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

True!

NeoSupa was trying to see if there was a "forum couple" and succeeded in finding one.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Do what now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

FI suggest we talk in third person, just like NeoSupaMario


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Hydreigon does what now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

FI watches Hydreigon play kid icaraus


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

T-True..!?

Hydreigon is distracted and dies on intensity 9.0, losing a little over 9000 hearts in the process.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

This is because she loves him.

EDIT: I was talking about FIs last post


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

False

It's because FI is a successful stalker


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

False

It's because... Um... FI likes someone?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

False

Still only because FI is good at stalking


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Hydreigon sucks at stalking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

False

Hydreigon is good enough to try and stalk himself!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Hydreigon's attempt failed, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

But it was still high level stalking~


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

I'm a stalker.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

I'm a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

I'm THE pony.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Apr 26, 2012)

False

What I ate this lunch time, filled my tummy!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

False

There is, infact, an interdimensional gateway that's preventing any food you consume from reaching your stomache


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

That gateway leads into your stomach.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Apr 26, 2012)

True

My butt is now hurting


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.



Spoiler: Relevant


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True... 

You take laxatives.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

False 

I'd rather drink a whole liter of expired milk while constipated and wearing an orange costume.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (true)

BELIEVE IT!!! (Whats this? Expired milk is evolving?)


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (True)

BELIEVE IT!!! (*mashes B button*)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (True/You're expired milk stopped evolving)

BELIEVE IT!!! (Spoiled milk is trying to learn mold, but cannot know more than 4 moves)


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (True)

BELIEVE IT!!! (All four moves are HM moves, BELIEVE IT!!!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (true)

SONIC BOOM


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 27, 2012)

BOOM *sound of plane blowing up* (true)


*Points to sky* BISON!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

*looks at mini tv*
YESSS!! YESSS!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True

*eats TV*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

I wanna post this every time a brony joins the temp.



Hydreigon said:


> Welcome welcome welcome, a fine welcome to you
> Welcome welcome welcome, I say how do you do?
> Welcome welcome welcome, I say hip hip hurray!
> Welcome welcome welcome to GBAtemp today~!
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True 

I wanna post "welcome to the herd" for every member that joins~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Some people think I'm a girl, I wonder why...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True... 

It shall forever remain a mystery~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True...

A mmmystery...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True~ 

Now with more mmm~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Mmmm?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True~

The real question is how the griffin got a silent movie


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Because he had a mustache?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True...

Now that I think... the griffin reminds me somewhat of "the artist"


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

MLP needs more silent movies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True 

... I love silent films


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

*sees flutttershy mouthing a few words for a minute*
>"Yay."


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True 

*See's twilight wearing a monocle*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

*sees pinkie wearing a monocle on each eye*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True

Sees applejack... being applejack


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True...

Sees celestia sipping monocles while wearing tea...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True

See's Luna... being luna 

And wearing a mushroom cloud


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Sees discord...still petrified.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Spoiler: true












I'd like sum pound cake~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Blanka made pound cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True 

Ryu'd like some pound cake~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

No one else did... ;O;


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

False,

Ken wants some of whatever Ryu's having.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True...

He regretted it later...
Edit: blast, ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Everyone's dressed in a bright orange costume...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Believe it!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Expired milk, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True

Can't stop pooping, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

True

But biologically impossible. Believe it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

False

Nothing is impossible when you're a ninja, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Except for holding it in, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Being a ninja is hard work, people expect you to hide and stuff... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

True.

Being a samurai is much nicer. People just expect you to charge in blindly while shouting incoherently.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True...

Being pinkie pie is hard... no one knows what to expect from you


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

True.

Being a tyrant is easy, just send everyone to the moon~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

True

Being the sister of a tyrant is hard, she keeps banishing you to the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

True.

But they gave you a portal gun D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

True

Being a portal gun is hard, everyone keeps using you...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

True.

My portal gun wears a monocle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

True

Being a monocle is hard, everyone keeps dropping you at the slightest sign of anything outrageous...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

True.

Being a mailman is hard, mr. mailbox never opens up for his breakfast.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

True

Being oatmeal is hard, everyone asks if you're crazy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

True.

Being a house is hard, you have to deal with people who try to burn you down with combustible lemons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

True

Being a house is hard, everyone expects you to solve their medical problems...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

True.

Being a patient is hard, you have to deal with house.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

True

Being dead is hard, you get kicked out off the episode...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

True.

Being a brony is hard, MLP drives me to procrastination.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True

Being a pony is hard, you keep getting watched by bronies...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 30, 2012)

True.

But in soviet Russia, Ponies watch you! (before being carted off to the glue factory >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

True.

It's your birthday, and I forgot to say happy birthday D:
So happy birthday


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True D:

I totally forgot too >_< but its the 30th here already so... HAPPY DAY AFTER YOUR BIRTHDAY~!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 30, 2012)

True  (Thanks~)

It's been a pretty good day.


Edit: no worries, it's still 29th here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True

I totally ninja'd you


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

True. (BUT HOW!? D

IT'S STILL THE 29TH HERE 
For 2 hours and 15 minutes, at least.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 30, 2012)

True.

Ninja double post avoidance no jutsu!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True 

All of these have been true for quite a while now...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

True.

This statement is true, while also being false.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Tralse

This statement is trololo


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

True.

We're no strangers to love.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True

HO HO HO HO HO HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

false (cause I'm bored now)

the next person will fill up my boredom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

False,

But I'll still try to~


----------



## kevan (May 1, 2012)

True

The next person is FrozenIndignation


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 1, 2012)

False.

Ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (May 1, 2012)

True 

I'm wearing a bright orange costume, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 2, 2012)

True, believe it!!!

I drink expired milk, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!!

You can't stop pooping, believe it!!!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 2, 2012)

philip11 said:


> true
> Luigi is hacking is Wii


Absolutely true


----------



## LunaWofl (May 2, 2012)

Absolutely False

The above is false


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2012)

True.

The previous statement is false.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

The above statement is also false.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

This statement is also false.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

This statement is false


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

False.

This statement is true.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

False

This statement needs to 20% cooler


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it by 1.2


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it by 1.2 again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler))


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it by 1.2 again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)))


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it by 1.2 again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler))))


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it by 1.2 again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)))))


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it by 1.2 again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler))))))


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it again by 1.2


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True...

1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)))))))
So... umm...
3.5831808(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply it again by 1.2


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler))))))))
Or...
4.29981696(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Multiply both statements by 1.2 again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True 

1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler))))))))
Or...
5.159780352(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

But you need to multiply both statements by 1.2 yet again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True 

1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(1.2(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)))))))))
Or...
6.1917364224(This statement needs to be 20% cooler)


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

And now you need to divide by zero.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True






always out of nowhere...​


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

But you need to break the fourth wall


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True

After a while it's hard to think of it as breaking the 4th wall


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

After a while, you just do it inadvertently~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True...

also good luck for tommorow


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

Tomorrow..?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True 

... Maybe...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True..? 

I'm still wondering what's going on tomorrow...I NEED TO KNOW AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True... 

Probably nothing to concern yourself over~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

But I'm STILL wondering...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

True...

IT WAS NOTHING ALL ALONG!!! 

... probably...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

True.

It was another test D:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Umm... true?

Wait... really?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

True.

But it was precalc, no big deal.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

True 

I love calculus~



Spoiler: oldish grumble



 (and I figured out how to do it several months before I was actually taught it >_>; )


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

True.

But they screwed up my schedule (yet again) and for some reason I'm taking statistics instead of calculus D:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 4, 2012)

False

I am who you think I am not but I believe what you think I believe when it comes to life


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

False

All i believe and think is muffin...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

True.

I muffin'd.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (May 5, 2012)

False

I'm lost


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

True

Welcome to the EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

True.

And enjoy your stay


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

True 

Being nothig is hard, you print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

True.

Being paper is hard, you print nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

True

What have i done?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

True.

What has science done!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

True

What has mayonnaise done?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

True.

What has ketchup done!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

True

What has the mustard done?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

True.

What have the condiments done!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

True

What has potato done?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

True

What has cake done!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Lied

What has appeture science done!?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Nothig. ;O;

What has the enrichment center done!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Cake

What has the lie done?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Printed paper.

What has the nothig done!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Printed cake

Why is everythig spiraling out of control?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Because you drank too much cider.

Why is the sandwich talking?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Because It's my only friend

Why does this cider taste aweful?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Because it has rocks in it.

Why am I still drinking it?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Because it was free

Did this turn into an ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer thread just now?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Yes.

But this ends here, star fox!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

True

Do a barrel roll!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

False.

Overload of ponies in EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

False

Too few


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

True.

Too mane-stream!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

True

Needs moar ponies everywhars


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

True.

Internet can't handle the awesomeness, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

False

It chooses not to~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

True.

But it's filled to the brim with ponies


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

False 

There's still plenty of room


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

True.

Enough is never enough


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

true

Forsooth


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Indubitably so.

ROYAL CANTERLOCK!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

True

KCORETNAC LAYOR


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

EURT



Spoiler: Canterock? 




THE ROYAL CANTERLOT HEADBANG!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

False, Luna hath awareness of what Luna doth do~

daer ot ysae yllaer era siht ekil nettirw sgniht


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

eurt

keaw eht rof si peels


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

eurt

I'm getting bored of space :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

True.

Wanna go home. Wanna go back to earth.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

True

I'm on the moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

True.

I'm in spaaace!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

True

Banana bags on the moon...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

True.

They contain megaphones...and bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

True...

*uses portal that leads to your fridge*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

True.

I emptied my fridge


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

True D:

*raids over possible sources of food... makes muffins*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

The world is just a giant muffin


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

True

With great muffins, comes great Derpy


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

With great Derpy comes...a great destructive ass?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

True 

I just don't know what went wrong


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

*drops anvil*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

True

*trys to find a chicken, comes back with scootaloo*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

*tries to find a dragon, finds fluttershy*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

True

*tries to find a dictionary, comes back with sweetie belle*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

True

I am heavy pie, and this, is my twilight...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

*tries to find a gun, finds twilight*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

vats zat, sandvich? kill zem all?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Tru

Hats, hats everywhere...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

And not a single one to wear...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

True

Monocle tea~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

True

Tophat coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

True.

But monocle coffee~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 16, 2012)

True.

Imploding limes


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

True 

Still trying to sort out the glitches >_


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 16, 2012)

True

Someone on GBAtemp likes me


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

True

But I have no idea who :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 17, 2012)

True.

tagzard


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

True...

Oh... my


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

True 

Don't tell him


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

True 

I don't know how to contact him either :/


----------



## TheRedfox (May 19, 2012)

Dafuq, you 2 are hijacking this thread and use it as talking place?!
xD


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

True...

We've done that to just about all the pinned threads :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 22, 2012)

True. 

One was shot down...but renamed to something absolutely beautiful ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

True 

It makes having it closed completely worth it, for the name alone


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2012)

False, what's its name anyway?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

False

"The Hydreigon/FrozenIndignation Pony thread"


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

True.

It's filled to the brim with mlp...past page 100


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

True 

With the occasional combo breaker~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

True.

No amount of pony is too much.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

True...

Posting them got me suspended recently... I think... well, actually i think someone was just having a bad day :/ BUT STILL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

True.

I do wonder what the EoF has come to...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

True

F/Iorschach's Journal. May 26th, 2012: Uninspired threads in the temp this morning, pseudo-celebrity-status members bitching makes me wanna tread on them till their stomachs burst. The temp is afraid of ponies. I have seen EoF's true face. The threads are extended gutters and the gutters are full of stupid and when the drains finally scab over, all the spammers will drown. The accumulated filth of all their bullshit and perversion will foam up about their waists and all the members and staff will look up and shout "Entertain us!"... and I'll whisper "no."


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

True.

*scribbles 'citation needed' in the margin*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

False.

By which I mean true.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

True*

_*citation needed_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

True

Citation needs to print paper.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

True.

Paper prints citation


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

True

Nothig citation needed.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

Needed citation nothig


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True

Everythig citation.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

Citation unneeded


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Untrue

I am the nightmare in your refrigerator... oh, hey ice cream


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

I emptied the fridge ten minutes ago, how did you..?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

I'm frozen, screw logic.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

I'm a three-headed dragon disguised as celestia


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True

I keep repeating prinny rule no.1


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

You must include the word dood in every line!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

I... don't remember any other prinny rules d00d...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True d00d.

Neither do I, d00d...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

Now I kinda feel like playing disgaea 4 again d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True, d00d.

Sardines, d00d!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

POPPYCOCK!!! ... d00d...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True, d00d

Celestia, d00d~
wait...Celestia...so I'm a realm for angels?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

But you incinerate them by sending them to the sun d00d
Taste like chicken d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

Tastes like...scootaloo...d00d?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

What i don't get is how we were left with so many dictionaries d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

We also have a dog operating a gatling gun here, d00d...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True...

*turns to camera*
ITS A TRAP!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True d00d

Use bombs wisely!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True

DO A BARREL ROLL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True

Try a somersault!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True

ENSENGA *twirl* *twirl* *twirl*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True

SHADOW CLONE JUTSU ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (true)

MAJINKEN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!!

THOUSAND YEARS OF PAIN!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*is stunned in pain*

Oh... my


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True 

W-why do you keep looking at me like that?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Cuz 

I'm... shy... 

STAY OUTTA MAH SHED!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

oh my, is that a hacksaw? 
/wrongfanfic


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True 

*cuts stuff*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

This one guy doesn't know my name despite me knowing his grandson and keeps asking me if I'm a boy or a girl...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True

He doesn't know what his grandson is called either :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

He gave me this...this...thingamajig that idk what I should do with.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True

He haunts you whenever you try to use a bike inside buildings...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True.

"OKAY, OKAY, I'LL PUT THE BIKE AWAY, JUST GTFO MY THOUGHTS!"
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True...

*tries to use fishing rod infront of someone*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True

*tries to use fly in a building*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses flash in a well lit room*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True

*tosses a master ball at a trainer's pokemon*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses master ball to catch lvl 2 Ratata*
;O; OH GOD WHY!?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses dig on the second floor of a building, falls through the floor*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*does not remove splash when trying to learn a new move* ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses splash*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*Uses electic attacks on ground type* ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses earthquake when everyone has levitate as their ability*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*trys to punch a ghost*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*tries to use explosion on a ghost*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses hyper beam when enemy is underground using dig*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses a full restore to heal 21 HP*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*tries to use potion to heal shedinja*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*tries to use key items in battle*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*tries to use water bottle, it heals pokemon*

;O; FOREVER THIRSTY


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses a stairs orb when a one-room orb was used a second ago*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses escape rope right infront of the exit*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses an escape orb on the last floor*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*does a barrel roll into a building*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*barely makes it past a building in all-range mode, then does a u-turn only to crash into said building*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*runs past eggman sign, forgetting to jump in special stage ring*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*repeatedly falls off the same moving platform*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*mystic arte cancel on second form, final boss, in tales of abyss*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

"don't shoot palutena"
*accidentally kills her with a fully charged flintlock staff on steroids*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*too overpowered to lose to unbeatable boss*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*plays a level on intensity 0.0, still dies*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*plays MK7, gets 8th*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

True ;O;

*plays MKWii, gets 12th*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*dies in tutorial*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*dies on the easiest difficulty*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*dies 1 second before a stage on the hardest difficulty finishes*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*dies from a traffic cone*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True  ;O;

*Dies from hunger just as you get a hunger restorative item*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*uses metronome only to realize my pokemon just threw my only exp share at the opponent*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*360 just shredded another game*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*360 gets a RROD within a week*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*360 red rings, turns off and on, works like normal*

WTF 360?! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*PS3's HDMI cable keeps blacking out, uses in 360, works fine*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*360 refuses to turn on, gets a RROD the next time I try to turn it on, then works perfectly fine from a hard kick*

Seems legit. ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*receives a message from an xbox live "admin," sees that it has piss poor spelling and grammar*

SEEMS LEGIT ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*gets hate mail on PS3, sends back a pic of luna saying "art thou mad?"*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*gets hate mail on xbox live, reads only to see an ignorant douche make crude assumptions of my sexual orientation or race*

wtf happened to this generation of kids ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

It got stupefied through generic FPS

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

I hate the FPS genre.

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

Bioshock, Borderlands, and in a sense, Valkyria Chronicles, prevent me from hating the genre...

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

*with some exceptions, I hate that genre

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

I hate all sports games though~

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

I'm not that interested in sports

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

True sports involve sharp objects in the opposition.

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

Slicety sliiiiiiice~! Dicety diiiiiiice~! Stabbity stab stab stab stab~

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

"Cut... slice... kill, kill... slice... kill... cut... slice..."
What hard mode in tales of vesperia made me hear when free running to avoid enemy attacks*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

VVVVVV was the first game to prove that I, in fact, do rage at video games.

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

It's still not on the pal eshop 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

According to recent shit threads, Nintendo is now associated with the government

LOLWUT ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

NINTENDO PURCHASED THE GOVERNMENT!!!

everybody panic

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

"We are now authorized to strip you of your clothes..."

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

"My body is ready"

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

"What's wrong with you?"

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

FIVE HUNDRED AND NINETY NINE US DOLLARS!!!

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

that is...um...if you don't mind... *squeak*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

Fluttershy is best pony?

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But...I think you misspelled "Pinkie Pie"

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Luna 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Celestia

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Cadance

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Vinyl Scratch

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O; 

But I think you misspelled Octavia

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Cheerilee

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Big Macintosh

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Applejack

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Applebloom

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Scootaloo

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled sweetie belle

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Rarity

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Twilight Sparkle

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Rainbow Dash

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled doctor whooves

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Spitfire

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Soarin

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Lyra

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Bonbon

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Derpy

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you mispelled Carrottop

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Cloudchaser

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled The Great And Powerful TRIXIE!!!

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Queen Chrysalis

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I think you misspelled Shinning Armour

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Daring Do

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Zecora

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I think you misspelled Pip

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Featherweight

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Diamond Tiara

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think you misspelled Silver spoon 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I think I just broke the combo

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

You probably just cant think of anymore ponies

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I don't know all of their names!

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Too much school

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True

I do

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

My existance remains a mystery 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True? ;O;

My existence is inconsequential

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

False ;O;

No, me!

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

False ;O;

Mine is though...

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

False ;O;

ME! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

False ;O;

Only me!!!

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

FALSE!!! ;O;

CAKE!!!

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

FALSE!!! ;O;

ETERNALLY ME!!! 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

TRUE!!!

Suprgamr's existence is lemon 

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

LIE!!! ;O;

NEW STATUS UPDATE 

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Time travel~

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True 

I just don't know what went wrong~

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

It also works for PMs 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I involuntarily time-travel

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But I gave you an awesome use for it 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I failed the most recent attempt

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I think your power is gone

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

It was fun while it lasted

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

And I'm still a minute behind

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I think I'm a few minutes in the future nao...

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Hyjinx ensues 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Hilarity ensues next

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Then everyone dies at the end

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

THEN THEY ALL FUCKED.

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

F-f-f-f-f-FALSE ;O;

 BAKA!!!

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

PML!

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

I BEG U DONT CRY

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

TRUE ;O;

I am kind.

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

"Banned cuz stfu"

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

gtfo

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

;O;

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

;O;?

;O;!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Ponies 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

MLP

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

It's ironic that with the lock of the spam thread, all other game threads are now spammed faster...

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

But the EoF took a turn for the worse with the amount of shit threads lately

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

THE EOF CANT STOP POOPING!!!

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

IT DRANK MY CARTON OF EXPIRED MILK!!

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Although it was technically yogurt at the time

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

Unflavored yogurt

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

It was horrible

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

It made the EoF shitty

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

True ;O;

It will take forever to clean

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

It will never be clean

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

No matter how much you scrub...

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

Forever a shit stain

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

YOU'LL NEVER BE CLEAN JUSTIN!!! NEVER BE CLEAN JUSTIN!!!

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

*washes mouth with soap*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

Badge abuse makes pokemon obey.

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

Pokemon abuse make badges obey..?

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

Death is a box of chocolates

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

Death is a filetrip link

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

I don't know why that happens...

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

True ;O;

Does it for other words too...

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

I don't remember any others though...

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

Neither do I

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

weird

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

[ft]Hydreigon's massive stash of ponies[/ft]

nothig ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

*[ft]Ponies[/ft]*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

[ft]nothig[/ft]

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

*[ft]Paper[/ft]*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

[ft]paper printing nothigs[/ft]

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

*[ft]Hamsters[/ft]*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

[ft]Pictures of FI putting stuff on top of her cat[/ft]

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

*[ft]Hydreigon's hamsters[/ft]*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

True ;O;

[ft]FI's cat[/ft]

;O;


Spoiler: also


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True 

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

True 

IT'S SO FLUFFY, I'M GONNA DIE!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

True 

 ... just,


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2012)

True 

I can't find a certain video where I had at least 5 of them being cute~


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 3, 2012)

False, bronies are cute!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

... true?

I can attack people with my health bar...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

I can attack people with bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

When you score a critical, the victim gets sent to the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

But it has a critical of... 0.01% chance ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

The chance increase to 100% when fighting Nightmare moon...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

It's always 100% if I have a megaphone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True

Megaphone + Royal canterlot voice = Deaf for life...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True

But megaphone + amp + royal canterlot voice = all glass shatters within a five mile radius


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True ;O;

That's why I'm on the moon...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

The moon = equestria?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

False

I just happen to be in multiple places at once


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True.

Just like spiderman


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True

Except instead of spider senses, I don't have trouble getting out of bathtubs...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True

Unless it's coated with a layer of ice


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

False

Yakity sax hax


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True

*plays yakity sax underwater with seaponies*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True...

Oh god... not again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

You haven't got an oar, do you..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True

*uses tooth-picks*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

Rainbow Dash always dresses in style


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

Chi hated it when I'd say that~ May he rest in peace...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

And let him never say anything about me~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

False 

No one knows my real name ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True~

He's the only one here (not including my brother) who knows my actual name. I have no idea how he talked me into saying it >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True he's kinda charismatic like that...

Unlike... me >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True 

All of my why ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True ;O;

Now if only I could use this information to seek out your name...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

False false false ;O;

You won't find out, you won't find out... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True ;O;

If I will, it'll be when you tell me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True ;O;

All I'll say is that I was named after one of the power rangers... >_>;
How embarrassing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Not at all~ That's actually kinda cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Really? ._.

Looks like I narrowed it down for you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True...

Except I'm too lazy, so I'm not gonna bother looking


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True...

I hope


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True...

You have my word that I won't press this further...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True~

But I might change my mind later


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True~

But for now, waffles are delicious


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True~

Can't wait to get a mouthful~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True

*noms on waffles*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

True

*noms on waffle shaped fish*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

True

*noms on waffles shaped Tia*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2012)

True

*noms on yogurt*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

True

*noms on kevlar*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2012)

True

*watches hamster nom a carrot*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

True

Watches cat nom on my arm~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

True

Watches hamster through a hole in its den~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

True 

The circle pad pro is way too bulky D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

True...

But I guess it's the only way for you to play KI...since you're left handed... 
(Either that, or you can do some insane hand yoga )


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

True 

... hand yoga sounds painful D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

True

Especially this position


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

True

*attempts it* 
>_>
_>; 
NO ONE SAW THAT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

True

I tried to do it as well :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

True

Lets never speak of this again


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

True...

Let us talk about other things...like waffles...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

True

And other intellectually stimulating subjects like "spatula" and "pancreas"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2012)

True 

"Stimulating" objects, eh?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

True

But... umm...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2012)

True 

Prepare your anus


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

True 

Molestia


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

True 

Pink Celestia


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

True

Cadence.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

True.

Shining Armor?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

True

Pink luna?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

True...

Rarity?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

True

Cut scene from season 2 episode 4 ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

True...

Rarity went as luna to the nightmare night festival ;O;


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 10, 2012)

FALSE.

There are now 3 people playing this game.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

False, 4.

There are now 4 people playing this game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

False, 5.

The next person suspects nothig.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 10, 2012)

True
The thread is unsticked


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True.

Now all we need to do is get it renamed...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 10, 2012)

true


shall the  name be @nukeboy95 is the best


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

False

It shall be the bright orange costume thread


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 10, 2012)

True.

Everyone is posting in it now because they are hipsters who support things after they die.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True

People are intimidated by sticky things


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True.

This thread was too sticky


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True

It's been cleaned up


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

Will you stop looking at me with that face..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

I-i-i mean  woops... wrong face


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

Oh, my...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

Quite o_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True o_q

Monocle p_q


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True...

Monocles + mushrooms P_Q
Is far more painful than it looks


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True p_o

Your monocle exploded.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True

The doctors tell me they will never walk again D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True.

They threw their legs at you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True... but they exploded into hot cross flavored tea


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True...

*sips his monocle flavored coffee*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True...

My status update... exploded...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

I love talking to inanimate objects, but only when people are watching~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True  

*watches*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

*stares*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True

*makes topic*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True

*likes post*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

Continues posting in thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True~

Silently gazes upon confused people in thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True~ 

 me gusta


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True.

Te gusta?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Si...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True~

No hablo español >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True

>_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True~

Nein, ich spreche deutsch!


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 10, 2012)

Du est krank in deinem hoft!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

False

Du bist krank in deinem heft!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

True.

Ich bin ein Berliner


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

True 

I'm jelly


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 11, 2012)

false
im jam


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 11, 2012)

FALSE! 
GBAtemp's EoF means everyone who posts in EoF are trolls.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

False, "troll" is a term reserved for crappy EoFers

amirite?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

False

It's reserved for the blind


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

False

It's reserved for NeoSupaMario


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

False

It's reserved for lord p1ngas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

False

It's reserved for the guy that recently proposed a shit idea for the wiiu


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

False

Black-Ice for mod 
(imma post this everywhere)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

False 

Lord p1ngas for admin ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

True

But those who ask for mod position, don't get it... same with people who have ponies as ava/sig


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

True

But I'd make a terrible mod.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

False

I'd crack down on Poken00bs and Neosupamarios everywhere


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

True.

I'd probably go on a rampage in tagzarded threads


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

True

I'd comment on every thread where @p1ngpong has the last comment


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

True

I would probably just delete spam topics and try to talk to offending members before warning them :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

True

TwinRetro silently watches thread 
I would stalk threads too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

True... you strike me as a stalker...

All in all, I would make a terrible mod >_


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 12, 2012)

False, you're pretty good.

I would make a terrible mod


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

IDK

Haven't seen enough of your posts to tell


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL 

SuprGamr232 should be a mod


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

True 

That... would be VERY entertaining


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 12, 2012)

True! 
He's a thoughtful troll indeed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

True 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9gN2hdybFY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2012)

Undecidable. I don't know by your posts 

PS3 is better then XBOX (i prefer PS3)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2012)

True dat.

NicoNico is better than YouTube.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

True

But youtube is a lazier option...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2012)

True.

I prefer the lazier option


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

True

Everyone does


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 13, 2012)

false, NicoNico is still visited by people who aren't japanese

the stuff on NicoNico is less weird than on Youtube.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

False,

But then, I only look up weird stuff :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

True...

I look up...wait, i'm not saying anything on what i look up


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

True

Ponies?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

True... 

Ponies...yeah, that's it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

True


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

True

uuddlrlrbastart


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

True.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Gravity Rush is awesome... but still has its flaws...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

True? 

I still wanna get a vita...then I'll play the summer away (and deal with the repercussions on the first day of school )


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

True,

It'll still be worth it!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

True.

I even have enough to buy one, but I don't think it's a good idea to blow all of it on games instead of next year's school fees...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

True 

... or... Is it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

True...

*reaches in drawer, pulls out at least $500*


Wha...where did all of this come from!? And where else do I keep money?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

True

*breaks pots*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

True.

So you're that one guy...err...girl who keeps breaking pots in my house... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

True

You would not BELIEVE the fortune I found by breaking your pots


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True 

You found a giant rupee, didn't you...?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

A giant gold rupee


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True...

*watches you exit and reenter just to break even more pots*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

They reappear out of nowhere


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True...

I didn't even set them there


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

Only the pots know what happens inbetween someone walking in, and out of a door


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True...

They're sentient


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True...

How do you think they managed to have rupees?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Pinkie...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Uhh... umm... I think he's on to us...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True

He?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

*checks profile page*



RUN FOR OUR LIVES PINKIE D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

YOU ATE THE MMM...!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

Deadpool made me do it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True

Spiderman told me to go take a shit in a chimney...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True...

Spider-man and deadpool teamup...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

Spiderman is just deadpool with a spider on his costume...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

False

Spider-man does not have deadpool's insanity~


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

True

You two (FI and Hydreigon) are like the only ones really using this topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

No one really bothered with this thread except for us


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

No ones on anymore....


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True...

Except for that one guy who came in with his massive ego a little while ago


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

People who flaunt their egos annoy me T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True...

Same with people who flaunt their...um...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

T_T Those people deserve a slow and painful death!!!

... Just so we're clear, we ARE talking about people who flaunt their crappy music... right?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True 

I hate them too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True 

Spam tastes weird...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True 

Needs moar angreh faisez


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True 

ANGREH FAISEZ!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True

:ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

:MOARANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True

:EVENMOARANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

:ENDLESSANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True

:ENDOFANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True

Lightningshy is best lightning


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

True

*writes essay only to have the text unintentionally form a pony*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

True

*colors in exam with blood*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

True

;O; IT'S A BUTTERFLY, SEND IT TO THE MOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

True

NSFW


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

True

Not safe for woona


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

True

Tia's hair tastes like cotton candy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

True

Luna painted me pink while I was asleep ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

True

It was my revenge!!!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

*Am I the most hated person on GBAtemp ?*​


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

False.

I'm pretty sure there's someone who was worse...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

True

I used to be hated~ ... and I still am... by p1ngy... I think


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

True...I think...

You're hated only when there are more people who hate you than people who don't.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> True...I think...
> 
> You're hated only when there are more people who hate you than people who don't.


*True say, true say...*​


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Just remember:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Reminds me of my cat...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

*compares this cat to pics of your cat*
They do bear a striking resemblance...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

But I can't put stuff on the cat you posted


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

But there's always photoshop...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

But I don't has enough skill


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True..? 

I have it installed, yet I rarely use it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

I suck at everything >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

False

You do way better than me in MK7 races


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

False

You just got unlucky...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

I might have...so maybe... 

I was the one who blue-shelled QA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

I've raced far too much


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True..?

I haven't raced much online :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True.

Last I checked, my score was


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

I AM ZE CHAMPION D:
*gets knocked out*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Kid Icarus takes away time for MK7...already have 220+ hours clocked into it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

I have less than 5 hours clocked on KI


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

There's this one level I can't complete on intensity 9.0...I've lost at least 100000 hearts trying to complete it :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Should have used a banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

But I used a rubber band that shoots straws instead ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

The controls in KI irk me too much >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

The stand that come with it doesn't even help..!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

It came with a stand?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

This thing :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

I thought it was just box filler :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

That thing made my hands cramp even more than star fox did :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

I don't want to get starfox because it doesn't have the original voice actors ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Almost everyone I know prefers the original voice acting to the newer one :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

And I haven't even heard the new ones :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Fox sounds the same...I think...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

... true?

"Do a barrel roll" just isn't the same


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

But still, DO A BARREL ROLL!!! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True ;O;

TRY A SOMERSAULT ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True ;O;

USE BOMBS WISELY ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

False 

WASTE ALL THE BOMBS ;O;


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 18, 2012)

True

on you


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

All of my why ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

I had another life


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

But now you only have two bombs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

*uses when all enemies are dead*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

*realizes he never used a single bomb in this playthrough, begins emptying them on andross*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Andross pauses the game to tell you to take a break.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Andross made my battery run out of power ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Andross's face is huge D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Andross's brain is huge


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

And it's texture is a bit more stringy than a human brain... oh well~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Apparently, it can explode too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Gives it that nice almost flame grilled flavor... slightly helps with that mushy taste brains have...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Beats having a brain that's constantly trying to kill you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

People always seem reluctant to have me eat their brains


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Maybe because they haven't tried it themselves?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True~

Some guy tried to shoot me with a shotgun the other day :/ what's up with that?
I ated his brain though... so easy come easy go I guess...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

That's odd...usually, they don't fight back...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

But this one kept proclaiming himself as the main character...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

False

I am the main character. 
Whoever that self-proclaimed mc is, is already dead.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

So who IS the main character?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

All i know is that it's wearing a bright orange costume... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

*helps himself to a glass of expired milk*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

It's so thick


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

It's technically yogurt~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Loli approved yogurt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

s4mid4re approved loli


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

False

This yogurt makes their breasts grow larger! Even if it's loli-approved, it's not s4mid4re-approved!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

False

That's our other product


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Just make sure the yogurt doesn't stimulate a higher growth rate on my lolis.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

*starts eating the wrong product*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

*s4mid4re disapproves*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

But does that make me safe or not


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True..?

It should, um...make you less dangerous...especially with sharp objects


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

False

wanna try and see?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Um...that might not be necessary, then...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True?

I sense a disturbance in the fork


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

DEPLOY THE SPOON ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

I AM your knife


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

But where the hell is the spoon?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

True

I am the spoon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

DO YOUR THING, SPOON ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

True

I... I'll do as you please, goshujin-sama.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Oh my...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

Umm... I... I'll be gentle...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

You're...um...you're going a bit hard on me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

It's hard to aim this horn


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

Why did I ever consent to this..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

For love~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

I don't remember saying "yes"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

I used chloroform


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

True

I still don't remember anything...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Perfect


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FALSE

Now I'm wondering what the hell I agreed to...


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

TRUE

Does the next person wonder that too?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True...

I'm wondering what I was wondering about


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True

My plan has worked perfectly


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True 

Oh gawd, the poken00b flood is here already...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

false

is this a great song

http://snd.sc/oFWQGF


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

ಠ_ಠ True, I guess...

I think I'm hungry for cookies now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

False... 

And soon... SOON THE WORLD WILL BOW DOWN TO ME!!! MUAHAHAHAUFFINS UFFINS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True...

The "uffins" will take over...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

true







summer time love'n?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True...

But next tuesday...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True 

But my room is a freaking furnace...
Bah, darned ninjas wearing bright orange costumes are everywhere...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

false

was that true?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True

But at least it's not filled with cupcakes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True...

Still better than someone throwing cheese at a UFO


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

FALSE

was that was a lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True

It was a cake


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True

And wheatley fell for it!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

false 

are @										*Hydreigon and @* *FrozenIndignation going out?*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

False...

I think... 
I mean, we ARE separated by the Pacific


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

F-f-f-f-f-FALSE

 umm... its... not that kind of relationship  or anything... b-b-BAKA!!!

Edit... oh... umm... you ninja'd me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True...

Well, um...this is kinda awkward...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

FALSE

*FrozenIndignation and * *Hydreigon sit,n in a tree K-I-S-s-I-N-G*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

False

Unless the tree is somewhere in the Pacific Ocean, I don't see how we're in the same tree...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

FALSE

STOP HIDING YOUR LOVE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

False,

I can't let anyone know my love for talking to inanimate object!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

false

you must show ur love


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True

It's okay to admit your love of inanimate objects, FI...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Tr... true... 

But... umm... only when people are watching


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

FALSE ALL WAYS



WHY DO YOU FEAR LOVING


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

False

I admit that I do love...


Spoiler



talking to inanimate objects as well...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True

Lets all talk to inanimate objects  but only when people are watching~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True...

Hello Mr. Toaster, today I get vengeance for sticking my hand in you while you're on T_T


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

all of the above



ponies or ponys


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True 

Sir cheese, why do you smell so much?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

true

dale grible shude get his own show


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True?

Oh gawd, I got ninja'd so many times >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True

It's ninja central here... but without the bright orange costumes... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## ars25 (Jun 20, 2012)

true
gbirish soasosaofas[offasfadsfasdf?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

false?


did u look at my knew sig?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True, but you should really get a breath mint...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True

I suspect nothig


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

false i like the smell of corn-dogs



SOO THEN IT IS TRUE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True...

I am an out of control party animal D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Dude, I like cabbage.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True

I liek drinking the blood of my enemies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True

Dude. I still like cabbage.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

true

I tried to build a cabbage from lettuce


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 20, 2012)

false

in soviet Russia cabbage builds you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True

It was painful


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

all of the above

hidden gif in a jpg


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

False

Hidden gif in a gif


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

true

hidden link?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

True

Hidden text?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

True

Hidden in plain sight?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

True

Hidden ninjas in bright orange costumes?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (true)

Subliminal messages amuse me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

True...

So does hate mail, or as I see them, "love letters"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

True

I love replying to hate mail with


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

True

I love replying to hate mail with


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

True

No one sends me hatemail anymore 

With the possible exception of...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

True?

Who?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

True 

It's the most obvious person


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

True

Yet I still don't know


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

True 

I've been playing Borderlands again ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

True

I've been going through the pokemon conquest and black/white 2 threads, and laughing my ass off at the clueless pokenoobs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

True

Those were always fun


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

True

Especially when they keep asking for a patch when it's on the first page...with "detailed" instructions


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

This is the true power of pokemon!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

Apparently, noobs are too stupid to harness it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

but they dont print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

They print out rom requests?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

But they still suspect nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

Until a mod warns them and sends their posts into oblivion


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*gets hit by a stray bullet*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*sees the bullet bounce*
wtf is this?  This bullet is squishy :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

It's a marshmallow bullet


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*noms the bullet*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True...

*freezes bullets, noms*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*toasts bullets, places it over a graham cracker and chocolate, noms creation*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*clones creation*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*noms cookie irl*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*is jealous of cookie  *


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*stops nomming*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*tries to make cookies*
*horn catches on fire*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*uses flaming horn to toast marshmallows*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*eats half cooked cookie dough*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

True

*eats raw cookie dough*


----------



## broitsak (Jun 25, 2012)

True
This thread was taken over my ponies....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

False... 

Ponies didn't start the fire


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2012)

true

ponies are an over-the-top expression of missing childhood and imagined loss of Innocence, but no brony to my knowledge has ever killed a man with his bare hands so what do they know about losing innocence? kids


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

banned coz of the repost


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Trollse



Mewgia said:


> but no brony to my knowledge has ever killed a man with his bare hands


I crushed a fly with my bare hands... that's close enough right?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True

I torched a huge group of spiders outside my house once, and I felt really awesome for that one moment ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True

I get bitten by a spider, but don't have super powers


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True

The last spider I got bitten by made my arm numb...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True

The last spider I got bitten by didn't do anything... and it was meant to be poisonous too >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True

But spiders can't print paper :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True

But spider-man can


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True

He can shot web too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True

How i shot web?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Ask spidey.

He knows


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True? 

I enjoy watching spiders try to get out of bathtubs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True

I enjoy washing them down the drain~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True

With bleach


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True

Along with ammonia 
wait


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True

The walls are moving  and my lungs hurt...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True 

Smells funny, like clowns *ba dum tssh*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

False

Clowns smell scary ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

True

At least mimes aren't as traumatizing as clowns...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

True

But they always hold up the line in burger joints...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 26, 2012)

false

hydreigon and frozen need to get a room


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

False

The EoF is our room


----------



## Wiip™ (Jun 26, 2012)

False

It's mine.


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

false is..............it will be mine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

False

What you don't know is that I have fooled you all


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

False

Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

false you can and you will


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

True

Luna is best changeling


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

True

Tia is worst hero to try to save the day ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

True

Love hax!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

false 
love hex!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

False

Love tex!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

false 
love the ex


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

False

love the text!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

true love to S ........tEXT


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

True... 



D:


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

false 
you love to go pony hunting .......


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

False

That's a downright lie, I never hunted any ponies to sell for high prices!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

true
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

True...

But uh...
>_>
_>
It'll have to be a hidden transaction


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

true 
but i just hope 
its ............cheap 
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

False

It's not


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

false it is 
its me or this awesome thread doesn't get so much love


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True...

Then again, it never really did all that much... it had it's moments, but it seems there's a lack of interest...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

false i can recall nice comments here also o lot of  's what do you want more from e thread
this thread will heave new live now that im here


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True

I have the most posts in this thread


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

false I have more post count in this thread 
you will like my sig.........NOW


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

False,

I now start complaining about it 
PIGGEH!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

false the word piggeh doesnt exist 
i will jump from my window and fly like a bird


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True...

But only if people are watching


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

false people doesnt care if i jump from 30 cm   ( i know my house is a little strange )
i will learn to code in c++


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... but you end up working in a company that forces you to code in java because the supervisor of the company only really knows java... or something...

I wish for a giant, animated, piggy


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

(i know how to code a little in java )
false that piggy is dead       
oh piggy why you ..............you was so young and delicious


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True

It's tastiness will always be remembered *salutes*


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true *salutes fallen piggy*
ill run at 45km/h with my own legs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True

But that would be your actual velocity, if you were to start running backwards in a train...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

false and i dont have a damn idea why
im reading "know your temp" right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True

But this does not explain the giant barrels of ice...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true indeed 
only 3 pages of questions if i only was there 
just my questions would be 4 pages long


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True 

Though I keep all my questions to one post ;


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

false you cant even if you wanted
my questions would be very personal .........very very personal


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

True

Oh dear lord, mine will be quite soon... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True 

It's gonna be fun


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true   
you better be prepared ,im saving all my questions to e .txt file  and until now its only 2040kb


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True...

Mine is 48MB...

Most of it is swearing though


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

True

I got ninja'd


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz after that you can write your biography


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

False

You're messing up the game threads


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz   i know im doing it on purpose


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True

But this does not print paper


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true 
i wish for a thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True...

But it'll be closed by a mod


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

True

He'll beg you not to cry ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

True

All while laughing at him~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

True

All while-- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Tru-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

All the grapes are-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nd i dont understand nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

True 

But navi told me to listen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

True

But I told her to stfu ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

True...

But she didn't


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

True

I gave epona's mane a stroke, but she didn't transform into an airplane ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

Mine turned into a tub of jelly... or maybe she became strangely obsessed with tubs of jelly


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

I'm jelly


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True 

I demand someone make marshmallows with jelly inside


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

But they're mine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True 

I wants to make some :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True 

:angrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True 

I NEED MOAR ANGREH FAISEZ :MOARANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

TRUE 

 :ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

Pineapple


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea? Spongebob Squarepants!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

You like ponies, don't you squidward?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

Is this the krusty krab?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

False

THIS IS PATRICK!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

False

THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

False

THIS IS EQUESTRIA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

THIS IS CANTERLOT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

THIS IS LAS PEGASUS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

THIS IS FILLYDELPHIA!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

THIS IS CLOUDSDALE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

THIS IS BALTIMARE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

THIS IS... I CAN'T REMEMBER ANY OTHER PLACES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

Ponyville was never mentioned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True 

OH SHI-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True 

Now I can't think of any more~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

Appaloosa


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True 

Pegasopolis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

cherry farms 
Damn, I blame all the mean old pegasususususususususususususususus


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

This dirt is the dirtiest dirt in the whole dirt world!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

True

The world is round, there is no up or down!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

True

In the name of the earth ponies, I think I'm gonna call this new place...uh...Dirtville!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

True 

Helpful as can be~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

True

You haven't got an oar~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

True

The seaponies are trying to kill me D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

True

Apparently, they turned the main 6 ponies, celestia, and luna into seaponies...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

True...

WE DO NOT APPROVE OF THIS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

True

Yet they do not _need_ our approval to continue turning other ponies into those...those things!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

True

Tis a disgrace!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

False



Spoiler: Tis a lie!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Forsoothe

WE APPROVE OF YOUR LIE!!! IS THAT NOT CLEAR!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2012)

False

I'm oblivious to everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2012)

Tis' a lie!!!

Thy everythig is WHOLE and unprinted paper thou ungrateful CAKE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

My neighbors sure had fun setting off a bunch of fireworks comparable in size to an AA battery...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True

And that's the origin story of captain hook and the biker gorilla~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

The muffins have arms.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

They no longer as tasty D:
WHY LEMONS!? WHY!?!?!?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

Because the limes said so


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True

But the blueberries haven't seen the last of the old yogurt covered sofa!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

But I don't think that's yogurt covering the sofa...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True

Tastes... salty... 
*Gasp* THIS MUST BE


Spoiler



BLOOD!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

Bloody piss


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True...

Tis an unfortunate side effect D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True :/

Eww...bloody piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True

I just sent people a realleh stupid letter through 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

I need to check swapnote more often :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True

Though I don't get as many letters as I used to >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

I am flooded with so many letters...and I can only download 20 at a time >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

brb, drawing pinkie pie...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

I have one of chrysalis, but idk where the hell I put it D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

That pinkie pie turned out pretty bad >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True?

You have no idea how hard it is to get celestia's mane right...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

False...

I tried it >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True...

I still don't have multicolored ink for swapnote~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True...

All the update did was allow you to change it to a different color >_< still impossiblely hard to celestia...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

I scrapped a drawing of her after failing countless times


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True...

So did i... same with luna too... >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

Just draw the luna in your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Challenge accepted...

And~ sent


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

.__________.
I don't even...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

That took me a whole 8 minutes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

I clicked your sig again...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

Creepy luna is best creepy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

Perverted Celestia is best Celestia


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True 

Psychotic Adachi is best- wait a min


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

Surprise is best pinkie...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

True? 

Bozo the clown is best cookies and punch by the door...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

True

When I thought of "cookies and punch by the door," I thought of someone standing by the door, handing out free cookies and punches to the face...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True...

Except without the cookies...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

Yay for free punches to the face


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True

My face is essentially now a punch card


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

*takes a bowl of punch, and dumps it all on FI*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True

Oh noes D: my card is soggy!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

You did say it was for punch, right?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True

My card is expanding D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

Mine is missing D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True

That's only cuz I stole borrowed your's


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

False True 

I totally think you're lying believe you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

False True 

It was for total world domination a tea party~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

False True

I still think that's a load of bullshit believe you're after total world domination ponyfication


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

False True

We require the blood cookies of thousands of orphan children rich people.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

False True

We require the blood of humans sardines ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

False True

It's the one thing we need to destroy the entire world!!! stops us from sparkeling


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

False True

Oh god, sparkly vampires WE ARE CHANGING THE SUBJECT, RIGHT NOW!! ROLLING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True~ 

MUAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True 

I had to do something to change the subject >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True~

got places to go gotta follow my rainbow~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

But this ends here, star fox!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True

DO A BARREL ROLL~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

TRY A SOMERSAULT!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True~

Sparkle~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

Hey, FI...what did the scouter say about his EoF post count?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

*checks profile page*

IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

True

WHAT!? NINE THOUSAND!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True

There's no way that can be right!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

False

But it is...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

True...

On an unrelated note, 28


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

True

I can count to muffins


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2012)

True

I can count to banana muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2012)

True

That last match we played was awesome, all three of us got first


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

True 

Fun times


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2012)

True

[13:59]  Hydreigon is Kermit the Frog


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

True

It's not easy being green :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2012)

True

Why am I kermit? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Because it's not easy being green


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

True.

The rum is always gone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

True

But you burned all the food, shade, rum


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

True.

But I signaled the royal navy and secured us a ride back to England!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2012)

True

They HAD to, since you're pinkamena diane pie


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

False. 

I am actually Kuchen the Mad!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

False

You are a talking cupcake


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

It's true! OAO

And you are about to be made into rainbows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

True

Everyone will be so happy


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

True!

And here take this box of crayons and picture of your family; it works better with those!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

True

And... and for some reason... it also works better when you're holding a puppy


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

True.  XD

Scootaloo is really a chicken.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

True

She is the super chicken


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

True 

This is how I imagine you with a megaphone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True 

Best dancing evah


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

True 

Brain bleach, I need it...either that, or a shit ton of coffee >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True

Or maybe, this could help~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

True

I went ahead and made myself some coffee anyways...also burned myself with scalding water


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True D:

I keep spilling boiling water on myself >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

True

This coffee is still way too damn hot ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

True

*gets soaked in piss flavored coffee*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True

Get soaked in piss flavored coffee? Better drink my own coffee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

True

*begins pouring huge amounts of cream and sugar into coffee*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True...

Think I'll go buy coffee or something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

True

That coffee failed to keep me up! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True

Had my first cup of coffee in months... I think I might have a caffine high because I suddenly feel REALLY sleepy :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

Coffee doesn't even work for me :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True...

It makes me sleepy... that counts right?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True...

I drank coffee right before I fell asleep...and woke up twenty minutes later. But then I went back to sleep...again ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True...

I was wide awake until I drank coffee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

I usually add lots of sugar...it gets to the point where the coffee is drowning in sugar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True...

Wait... there's coffee in this sugar?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

I love coffee with my sugar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True

... 
IDEA!!! 
... on second thought, that would be a terrible product


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True... 

I'd love to know what the product is...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True...

But I scrapped it 
It was some coffee food product ideas  mainly revolving around sugar and coffee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

I bet it also involved eating the coffee beans themselves


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

False...

It would have been far more costly to develop >_


----------



## ZeroLimits (Jul 11, 2012)

False.

I bet anyone could afford this "product."


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

... Well yes... True...

But to actually make it work would take a lot of time and effort >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

I still like my idea of eating the coffee beans :


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True

But you don't need to develop an idea like that  Just eat the damn beans


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

I shall eat the damn beans and never sleep again!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 11, 2012)

True.

The beans are poisoned and kill you, taking your need for sleep away.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

So...if I'm still here, does that mean I'm a zombie?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True...

Or you're actually a clone I made... depends on how hungry you are for brains


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

True

But I'm hungry for cupcakes...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 11, 2012)

True.

There were a few cupcakes in my house before, but a thief ate them. :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

True

... I didn't do it *wipes cupcake frosting from mouth*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

I spy a link to the super chicken video on youtube...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True 

Needs moar super chicken :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

I had no idea this job was dangerous when I took it. They told me nothing! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True

You didn't read the fine print


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

There was fine print?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

False...

We added it later~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True ;O;

But...that's totally unfair! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True 

And yet, no one has caught on yet


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

Except for me D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True 

But it's still too late


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True 

But anyone in their right mind isn't going to go through 500 pages of fine print...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True

It's fortunate I'm not in my right mind~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

I just happened to spot the correct section at a glance


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True...

Must have spilled some of my last victims blood on it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

What blood? All I see is red ink smeared all over this one page


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

uhh... err... ink... umm... yes... true 

And to think I was going to kill you


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

If you were going to kill me, you would be behind me right now smashing my head into my keybdskj;hfbsdnshmsdkjFDSkbljdjsbfjd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

False...

I would send chuck norris to do it for me :/

But I guess I'll just make him bring you back to life


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

But that will still make me a zombie, right?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

False 

You were a zombie before :/
Now you're a zombie2


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

All zombies can't resist the taste of human flesh and cupcakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True...

Neither can I for some reason 
*GASP* this can only mean that I am-
D:
ON THE MOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

Yay for megaphones


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True

Luna VS a megaphone


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

False

Luna IS a megaphone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True

Bestest megaphone evah~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

Megaphone on...hooves?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True... 

With alchemy, anything is possible~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

True

Even seaponies?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

True

But they fall under the forbidden section of alchemy... like human transmutation...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True

I just ate a popsicle. And... O_O


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True 

Psychic popsical sense~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True~

You know...I also thought of lyra on a surfboard...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True...

But I don't see why anyone would...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True 

Now I'm thinking of seapony lyra


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True

However, I still take this stance...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True

But they still exist...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

False D: T'was all a dream!!!


Science woona is best woona


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True 

I bet this can be applied to all the ponies I've launched into space


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True

What it doesn't explain is skippy the moon rock


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True 

You gave names to your pet moon rocks?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True...

SO MANY FRIENDS ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

TRUE ;O;

Yet they never talk to you... :/
But you can throw them around


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True ;o;

DON'T DO IT SKIPPY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True ;o;

*watches luna play with rocks*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True ;O;

It's one of the few pleasures we can enjoy on the moon!!!

and this


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True.

Oh god, why did this suddenly pop into my little head? >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

I dunno...

But now I'll have to spend the next few hours watching this


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True

It loops ;A; Make it stop, oh, make it stooooooop!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True 

It doesn't loop on my mobile though


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True



Spoiler: Apparently, you have some impostors


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True

Tis' a pain for my royal subject to constantly try and assume my identity...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True

How can I be sure you're not an impostor..? 

Actually, you're the only woona here, there's no way you can be a fake


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True 

We are glad to be trusted~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True

We do have a bunch of Rainbow Dash clones...are we infested with changelings?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True

I don't clone ponies 
... usually  ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

True

And we don't normally wear clothes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

True...

Well I usually wear a tiara...  but still~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

You're also wearing a monocle and a prinny hat ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True

But I don't wear them outside GBAtemp


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

But...wait...that means...


Spoiler



that you don't wear clothes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Tis' a LIE!!!

I wear a tiara... and those hoof thingies...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

But you're still technically naked if I can see your...uh...plot


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

T-true 

WE DEMAND YOU STOP STARING AT OUR ROYAL PLOT!!! ... you too tia


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True... 


Relevant.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

F-F-FALSE 

I- >_< HOW COULD YOU SAY THAT TO ME!!!
*storms off*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True 

Another awkward molestia moment...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True

Still not as awkward as that one time with derpy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True.

And she still doesn't know what went wrong...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True

But I maintain she has a wider and more destructive ass than me!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

I would also like to point out that her ass is one massive nokia


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True...

It crushed chuck norris...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

But then everything changed when the fire nation att--
*gets shot*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True~ 

*bends cake*


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jul 14, 2012)

False.
This has become the brony RP thread.
~gets the hell out~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

But we are changing subjects, RIGHT NOW!
Rolling around at the speed of sound... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True 

Hehehe


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True... 

I HOPE NO ONE DID.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True~

But I didn't see it 

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

>_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True

No one expected this orange to also be combustible... I'm such a genius!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

No one expected this lime to learn the secrets of time travel...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True

Maybe we're time traveling... and the person who thinks they are time traveling isn't...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True...we ARE time traveling~

Something went wrong and we're 15 hours apart from each other...either that, or time zones


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True

time zones don't exist silly


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

True

Then...wait, you ended up in the future? o_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

True

I gained the ability to time travel once I became insane~
Well... MORE insane


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2012)

False.

It is actually I controlling all space and time allowing you to think you have such abilities.
You are still insane also. :V


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 14, 2012)

false, frozen is probably more insane than you are, so you couldn't control space and time either.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

True

This cupcake is the true manipulator of space and time...

It tells me to scratch the pudding after midnight


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 15, 2012)

False

Apple is a good company


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

False.

I'll have you know that I really hate apple...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

True 

My old ipod still refuses to die >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

True

My sister's ipod mini still functions...it's been discontinued for a LONG time


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

True 

My ipod is haunted though :/ changes my selection of music randomly to stuff i've never listened to before... not that it allow me to play it... and then it returns to normal 
And that's why I don't use it anymore


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

True 

That sounds creepier than the time my phone kept turning itself on and off in the middle of the night...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

True

I think other stuff of mine is haunted  can't remember what though ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

True.



Spoiler: I don't even...






How are you online and not online at the same time!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Because I'm awesome 

Not as awesome as you though >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

False. >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

False!!!

I'm a master of self delusion~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

no

i am sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

True

Yes? this is dog.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 17, 2012)

FALSE,

no, this is patrick!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True.

I am not a krusty krab


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

False


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True 

ROLLING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SEAPONIES, GOT PEOPLE TO DROWN GOTTA SWALLOW SOME RAINBOW~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True

Can't stick around
*gets the hell outta here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

Welp, now I'm gonna have that stuck in my head for next few days :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 17, 2012)

true


will u buy me steam games (please?)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True

But...uh...she'll probably buy you a demo...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True... 

Maybe


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True

After completely forgetting my old steam login, I dumped that account and made a new one 
Luckily, I had nothing on there, so...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

My steam shouldn't be hard to find


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True.

Mine is a bit inconspicuous...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True 

Add me maybe?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True

Hey, I just met you-- *gunshot*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

And this is cra-*is shot*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True

I can't add anyone until I find out what I should do with my funds 
I also don't wanna use another person's account to add someone, so uh...this is...awkward...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

But you will eventually? 
That's good enough for me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True. As soon as I figure out what I want 

Aaaaaaaaaand...this is why I suck at shopping...for anything...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Fasle

I would think that a good thing  much better than wanting to buy stuff but not having the money >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True, having the money is a good thing...but all of the option leave me absolutely clueless o_o;

Not to mention I always ask myself: should I really get this? or maybe this? or maybe-- OOH, THIS LOOKS SHINY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

I also get distracted by shiny objects


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True

Shiny things are way too distracting...that's why I can never get things done with Latios around~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True 

... I like distracting people with "HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION"...


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> True
> 
> ... I like distracting people with "HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION"...


true
I eat newborn children


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True 

Well...erm...
I like trains.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

In former soviet russia, trains like you~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True.

Still the case here in capitalist america


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

But with a different suicide rate


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 17, 2012)

true
I lived in peace but then everything changed when the fire nation attacked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

I WAS THE TURKEY ALL ALONG


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True.

God damn fire nation always has to ruin everything >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

They're the fiends which stole mah gameboy!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

True

They broke my windows with rocks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

True

I created the matrix


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

I hated them, it always took too much work to multiply them together D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True ._.

I don't think I ever had a real use for them


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

Same goes for sinusoidal functions ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

False 

Those are quite useful


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

Yet I can't even think of a use for it off the top of my head >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True 

 
Great, now I'm thinking with portals again >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

FALL ENDLESSLY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

False

Make other people fall endlessly


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True 

But...how about doing endless cartwheels through portals?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True

I wish Tia would stop taking pictures of me doing stuff like that D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True 

But that would mean I would have to stop bringing my camera when I go into your room >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True  

But at least you haven't caught me doing... that kind of stuff...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

But...I don't think you've seen what's on my camera... 
And before you ask: no, I'm not a voyeur.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Are you a vo- aww... 
True...

I wish to see what you have on your camera


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

I just have...actually, it's "empty"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

F-F-F-FALSE >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

False.

I _never_ lie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True 

I always lie 
ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

False 

We approve of the act of lying! 
(Also, lightningshy says hi)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True 

Not-Jade-The-Necromancer the third does a little dance, makes a little noise~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

I feel dizzy again...also feel like I'm about to throw up...or something... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True 

My throw up is usually rainbow colored~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True

This happens to me every summer >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True?

>_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True.

I cause headaches.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

False?

Welp, with how often I get them, I suppose I wouldn't be able to notice either way :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

True...



Spoiler: I think I figured it out...



Your headaches are the source of your psychic powers


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

True 

You know too much


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2012)

True 

You'll never catch me alive!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2012)

True

I didn't plan to


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2012)

True 

In that case, you'll never catch me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

True >_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2012)

True

I am doing this just to be a jerk and break @FrozenIndignation and @Hydreigon 's streak of posts against each other


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

False

It's a well needed break, and it in no way makes you a jerk :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

True.

But I'm a jerk...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

True

And so am I


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

Tr-- wait 

No you're not! 
If you were a jerk, you would have told at least one person to gtfo by now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

True... 

umm... okay then... uh... gtfo... err... that is... if it's alright with you


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

True o_o




FrozenIndignation said:


> GTFO
> 
> BAN BAN BAN!!!


I was wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

True 

I edited that post incase anyone tries to find


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

False 

It's still there


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

True

 still made you look though~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

True 

I always fall for these type of things ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

True

So do I ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

True.

Suddenly, the lyrics of "Never Gonna Give You Up" just popped into my head


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

True

Never gonna roll around at the speed of sound~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

True 

Never gonna follow my rainbow~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

True D:

Never gonna keep moving on~


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2012)

True, you can't move being locked in the barn

You wub Zeal song.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

True

But one version makes me cry... stupid C&D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

True.

Don't cry FI, I hate it when you cry ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

False  

It's as good a way to clean the eyes as any...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

True

That is, until you begin rubbing your eyes...and getting eye infections a few moments later...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

True :/

WHY WON'T MY TIME TRAVEL WORK ANYMORE!? D: THE SPICE MUST FLOW!!! CONSTRUCT PYLONS!!! HAVE AT YOU!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

True :/

But now that you've mentioned it, I believe you need to construct additional pylons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

True

And I must do a barrel roll


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

True

You must also take this, for it is dangerous to go alone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Forsooth

We hath need to go yonder in our quest~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

True

But suddenly...a wild zubat appears...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

True

I ran out of repel >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

True

Run!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 24, 2012)

False
I'm alive.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True...

You're the first


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 24, 2012)

True
I have the ability to stay active on Temp


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True

But you haven't been using it the past few months!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

True

How time doth change...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True

Just a downside of time travel...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

True 

Mayhaps a lobotomy can help


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True

Or this frying pan~ 
*smack*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

True

Frying pans have a great attack stat D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True

So do golf clubs~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

True...

I'm only getting KH3D because of TWEWY


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True

Again, I _might _be getting it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

True 

It needs moar ponies


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 24, 2012)

True
Ponies can make for epic games


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2012)

False, they are full of puky rainbows!

Uniicorns, on the other hands..


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True

Robot unicorns?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

True

CRUSH. KILL. DESTROY. SWAG.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True.

Make it stop!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

True

I need the helements of armony


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

True

I'm guessing it's some knockoff of the elements of harmony... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

False

Stoned spike is best stone...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

True

Twilight is best machine gun (either that, or worst movie ever)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2012)

True...

Scootaloo is best super chicken


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

True...

Sweetie Belle is best...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 25, 2012)

False, Celestia is!

Next temper/brony will agree


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2012)

False, 
It's obviously Luna


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 25, 2012)

True what
da next person will say trueee
or he will say sleepin wit da fishees


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

False.

I didn't say either one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

True 

It's hard to die when you spam cure.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

True.

Alexa is watching this thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

False

Not now at least~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

True.

It hates us. I hate it too


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2012)

True
I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

True

No one does, we all just pretend to...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

True.

I've been here for so long, everything that happens here seems completely...normal


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

True

I've been in the EoF so long, I don't know how to post outside it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

False.

Your post count of 415 says otherwise


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

True 

Still have a long way to go though...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

True...

To...500? 1000? 1500? 2000? 10000+?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes,

one of those


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True.

Yay for specifics.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True 

Pokemon sounds better with ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True 

Yay for nostalgia~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True 

I feel like replaying crystal now ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True...

However, he always manages to kick my sweet ass every time. Always. :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True >_>;

I don't remember having any problems against him ; strange though... I usually only use one pokemon when I play


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True.

EXP grinding: I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True

I love how in gold/silver/crystal, you get 2x exp when you hold an exp.share ... really annoys me how it just divides the amount in subsequent games :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True.

However, the lucky egg item gives a 1.5x exp boost...but that still doesn't compare to the exp. share :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True

The exp scaling bugs me in black and white ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True.

But I never notice with my 1024x exp hack active


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True ;

There's no need to make it that easy... 8x already makes it mindlessly simple


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True

Pokemon love rare candies~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True.

The ones I have taste like fish~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True

They're made with omega 3~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

True

It tastes funny :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

True

14000


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

False and don't care  

The best gb game ever is pokemon yellow


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

False

It's obviously a boy and his blob


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

Curiosity starts at a really young age, I guess


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

Things start to change when you get your first "jellybeans"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

But...jelly beans are awesome...except for the dirt-flavored one, that one tastes funny :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

I'd say the same goes for the "ectoplasm"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True

Erm...don't mind me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

err... umm...  stop poking that with lemons...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True.

I'll throw the lemons at it then


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

>_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True D:

Then I'll make a wish to make them explosive! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

But my genie is stoned atm D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

Then I'll ask the almighty penis!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

Umm... I hope it doesn't work in same way a genie lamp does >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

It works...much differently.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True? 

So... umm... how bout' em sea ponies?


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

In other news, I'm not wearing pants... more on this after the weather


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True.

I'm not wearing a shirt OR pants! Back to you, FI.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

I'm NAKED 
...
I don't think I normally wear clothes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True.

You mean your socks don't count as clothing?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

I... don't know D:

Do they count?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Spoiler: 



Nope. 



Oh god, my KYT's coming up! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

I don't recall being asked questions about myself though


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

FALSE SHIT

I'm SUPER SYANE GOKU


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

False

You strike me more of as a krillin


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True

You've been touching a dragon's balls lately...


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 30, 2012)

True
You're a herm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

False

Needs moar crazy


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Fales 

Video games are aditeve


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

False

They are addictive though... some of them...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True.

Although, I think it's safe to say a lot of them are overhyped and shit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

Although, I play bad games intentionally


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True. 

*cough* Call of Duty *cough*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

False

I pretend that series doesn't exist


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True.

What series?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

I... can't remember


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

True.

It's best if we just...drop the subject...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

True

I should trick more people into playing superman 64... with blackmail...


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

False because I'm a bad ass


I would merder the ice king to piss of gunther also to sing shut your fucking face uncle fucker and fart on gunther


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

False.

Oooh, are you writing in some secret code that we all must decipher? Those are fun!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

Carry the fire, play with peeler, catch the contruct, destroy the 51881th, need cutting instruments, 61


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True 


...

...
D:
GAH, screw it, I've always sucked at these!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True


HOW DID GET BURNED!? D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Whoops, left the furnace on.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

I left my fire on "hot" 
let me just set it to "freezing"
 MR. FIRE, WHAT'S HAPPENING TO YOU!? 

D:

WHY CRUEL WORLD!? WHY!!!???


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True.

Why are bad things always happening when you're involved in some way? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Because I'm secretly the devil... although by stating that, you will no longer think I am the devil... except I just made you think otherwise... except this chair tastes funny...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True.

I thought you were the pyro


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

It seem's you weren't tricked 

Well played 

Here~ Have a giant lollipop~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True

This lollipop is HUGE! It's much, much bigger than me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

*sprays rainbows everywhere*


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

False because I don't care

Id get my ass handed to me. By a bunceh of shitheads


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

I dont really know what you're saying... so I'm gonna go with true...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

*yawn*

I might be tired, but I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

Fishing is hard :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True



Spoiler: Because I'm here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

DAMN YOU FUNNYJUNK!!! ;_; I don't see the image...
So long and thanks for all the fish~


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2012)

True i cant see the image either.
This thread seems to belong specifically to FI and Hydreigon...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True, mostly because we can never get to pull anyone in...

Also fixed it. >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True 

DAMN YOU PSYCHIC POWERS!!! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True.

Cue massive headache in 3...2...1...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

False... 

I've had a massive headache for the last two hours 

... still going~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True

But I was talking about myself 
damn ringing noise... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True.

Normally, I wouldn't mind a headache here and there, but this one is absolutely annoying...


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2012)

True
Perhaps a migrain?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Probably.

It gets worse when I watch the ceiling fan spin~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

WINGS!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2012)

True.
Pegasus wings?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

True.

I feel...tired :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

TAKE A NAP!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

False 

YOU DO IT!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

True

Okays~ *gives self concussion*


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 1, 2012)

False

*Kidnaps Hydreigon*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

what heh heh a say false heh heh

I kill bevis and butthead for annoying me


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 1, 2012)

False. I barely even understood your post.
The new spider thread is scary as hell...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

False because I'm stupid
Id kill someone by kicking them in the nuts 100 times


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 1, 2012)

False, i suggest you watch americas got talent and watch the guys whose talents are taking substantial hits to the balls.
I enjoy reading the back and forth convos on this thread between hydreigon and FI.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

True its worth a bounch of laughs because of argueing

Id kill someone to avenge my brother


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

True

... I will avenge the abandoned cookies!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

False doesent make sense to me it sounds stupid.


I would beat up peter griffon just to piss him off.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

It kinda makes sense if you drop a cookie in earthbound


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

False skyword sword was better




I hate people


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

True?

I like pancakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

True.

I've been kidnapped, and no one gives a flying feather.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

False

*offers a flying feather*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

True 

Someone here had a flying feather to give?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

True

I have hundreds of them


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

True 

You said before that you never give them, though...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

True

I also said that I always lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

True.

Sometimes, I really wish I had a portable lie detector...but that thing would be going off every time you say something


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

True

Great, now I want to make a device that'll continue playing chopin's funeral march each time someone lies :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

True.

Though, it would be more appropriate if I had it play every time I do my homework at the last the minute...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

True

I play it when there's a game I wanna buy, but need to pay bills...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

True D:

That reminds me...I need to get my laptop replaced...but first, school fees. >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

True 

My laptop is awesome... for cooking bacon on ._.;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

(Peter griffion) false


In super man 2 thares a story with a selavain east that superman rips off his cheast and throes at the bad guy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait, what.

My brain hurts.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Its somethig I got from family guy I posted it for laughs 

I kill to piss off the cops


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

False

I'm broadcasting subliminal messages to encourage people to walk around naked...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

False it sounds worng and why would people fall for it


(Stuwee) I shal take over the world and vitorey shal be mine (brain) I herad that like 10 times


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2012)

False. Nothing you said is true since your grammar was so terrible...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

Kinda true but atualey


Well I talk better then I type


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2012)

True. I would expect nothing less


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 2, 2012)

You just killed the game by forgetting to add a statement: True. 

The person below really has no idea who I am, but they think I'm kinda funny.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2012)

False.

But I still think you're funny


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

False because I don't laugh that eazy 



I'm link from zelda oot


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

False

I am an evil villain, hell bent on destruction.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2012)

False, you are a kind and cute prinny.

I am a soul reaver with a vengance.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

True because that sounds fliping awsome.


I don't live in hell I made that up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True

I do though ._.;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

False


I just watched teen age muntent ninja trutles


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True

Pizza... pizza everywhere...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

true



do you hate me


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

False 

Science I keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel you with poison


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

False

You need the science to make the poison~
Does this rag smell like chloroform to you? :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

true



hope she makes lots of spaghetti


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True

That's mama luigi to you~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

false


mario full name is mario mario mario

luigi full name is luigi mario mario


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True only if you wanna count that abomination of a movie...

I'm not actually insane.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

false



stop lieing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

False

I'll always lie  but you'll never know what I'm lying about~
WHITE LIES FTW!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

True 

I've actually attempted to figure it out


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True

I believe that has a side effect of causing insanity


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

True.

So is attempting to disguise yourself as a shiny latias in order to create those creepy ass hydreigon-latios-pony babies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True 

He caught on quite quickly :/ TOO quickly... I sense a spy is among us!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

True.

I wonder who it is


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

False 

You know what's bull shit amasing wourd of gumball it sucks more ass then any other cartoon I can't stand the fuckin show they sould cancel that shit and bring back dexters labatory but they won't so that's bull shit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True

It must be shiny latios!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

True.

No eons were hurt in the filming of th--
Wait a sec...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Tru... wait 

Time travel is sentient


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

True

But I was talking about the two eon pokemon 
Maybe I just suck at wording :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True

And an eon = a lot a time


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

True 

Tell that to ShiningEon (also latios) :3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

False I don't give a **** 


(Jake)And I'm stupid (monster)and I'm stupid


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

True.

That redundant statement is redundant.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

False


I have a cat named kirby


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

True

But it doesn't suck as much as it's namesake.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know what this goes for so I say false



I just said somethin from jeaf dunam on the you are banned threed


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 3, 2012)

false 
cause im too lazy to check

orange juice is good for your health


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Stop being lazy and look because it is true 
False
Its bad you you lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Tralse

My cat is purring around at the speed of sound...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

True

My turtle flipped itself over


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

True 

I want a pet crab so I can flip it onto it's back, and attack it's weak point for massive damage


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

True

I want a Chinese water dragon, they look freaking awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

True. they DO look awesome ._.

I'm not awesome.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

False.

You're so awesome, you drive backwards! ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

False ;O;

You're far more awesome at driving backwards!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2012)

false


it must of been...










FAIRY GOD PARENTS


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

True.

Timmy Turner is...voiced by twi?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 4, 2012)

False


Its fariy odd parents not fariy god parents


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2012)

24


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12.

And I was hoping someone would not notice


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

True

If you pay me enough I might just pretend not to have...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

False.

One bit or no deal!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

False

50 bits


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

False.

One bit!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

False 

666 bits


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

False. 

ONE BIT!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

False did not care



I'm leveling up my sword in maga man zero


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

False

YOU'RE NOT GETTING ONE BIT!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

I was on page edit for two hours and for those two hours I was playing video games


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

False

9001 bits!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

It is true doumb *** I keel you


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

False 

56 kbits


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

False I still I keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel yooooooooooooou doumb *** also shut your ****ing face uncle ****er


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

False

256 Kbits


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

FALLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSEEE STUPID also everyone look at this 



Spoiler



I'm putting this on youtube


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

False

512 Kbits


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

False its been recorded on my 3ds and I'm going to put it on youtube very soon the first one sucked so I'm rerecording


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 5, 2012)

False

1kb at 240p recorded with a toaster.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

false its uploaded here's the link for proff http://youtu.be/O3xsUk-pVhY


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

True

... what exactly were you trying to achieve thar? 

256Kbits but that's my final offer!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

To make fun of this this was all a set up for a joke video


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 5, 2012)

Flase 
die


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

False you die and get out of here


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Hardy har har I got everyone face plaming I've scessfuly became the fourm joker


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

True

Let's pretend he doesn't exist


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

(Faceplam)

(Eric cartmen) hey why you son of a ***** I KICK YOU IN THE NUTS

(Me) yah cartmen piss them off


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


>


mega facepalm


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


im gonna go eat


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

I keel every one because eric cartmen swared at everyone faceplaming


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I keel every one because eric cartmen swared at everyone faceplaming


. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

True 

Also


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

true


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

True

MUST LIKE ALL THE POSTS!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

(Bensen) if anyone clicks like on anybodys post your fired 

(Me) yeah bensen piss them off


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

False

Too late


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

True

False is true


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

False

True is false


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

True

I am false


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

False

I am true


----------



## rastsan (Aug 6, 2012)

true
truth intermixed into your obvious falsehood.  sigh.  As you can never be completely true or completely false.  
2 weeks of dreams every night of my many futures.  but all these dreams are just dream variations of my future death... these dreams have me dreading sleep yet again


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

True

I told peaceful rest to piss off a while back...


----------



## rastsan (Aug 6, 2012)

False
I wasn't talking about peaceful rest I was talking about the opposite.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

False you've been drinkin


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

False

Rest is but another sect of data T_T how I long to be able to contain it without the world going haywire...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

True

But you already drive the world insane


----------



## rastsan (Aug 6, 2012)

true I have been drinking - the last three days actually...
and that is right it is technically data.

let it go haywire... chaos is for those who don't fully understand the the real meaning of the word change.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

I just said that for laughs just to impersonate peter griffion


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

false (there better shows than family guy)



post MORE MEMES


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

False 



Id watch south park rather then family guy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

True

I like stabbing people the voices tell me to as well~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

false


true?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

True.

Totally true.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

True

The insane voices in my head tell me to make pancakes 
BUT I WANNA MAKE WAFFLES


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

True

Why not both?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

True

I don't have the ingredients for both


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 6, 2012)

True

Make them small


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

True.

Then you can have tons of waffles and pancakes


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

FALSE



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYBlDV7Cge0 ????


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

I saw that ep on tv.

So I'll say true

Id play the n64 south park games http://youtu.be/cs6PBsW2R0M


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

True

I found them to be subpar personally... and by subpar I mean horrible abominations...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

True 

I can't find the humor in most shows funny... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

True

I usually just replaces the jokes with better stuff in my head 
... or if i cant be bothered, I use laughing gas :/


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

False I don't know why people would not find it funny meby its because I'm a screen nerd


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2012)

true



moar ninjas?


----------



## rastsan (Aug 7, 2012)

false 
I am not a ninja.  Nor do I want to be.  
I am a complicated person.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2012)

true


im hungry


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

False I played south park on my phone


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2012)

false


netflix is great


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Wouldn't know... 

It's not available in Australia


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

True

I've used it before its ok but I quited the free trial because it did not have dragon ball z


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

True

Guinea pigs are cute.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

True.

The large lumps of shit they leave behind aren't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

True

unless you feed them prune juice...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

True 

My package got delayed because they shipped to the wrong address!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

True

My mlp collectors dvd box-set thingeh has been stuck on "in progress" for the last few months T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

True

Shipping complications...why must they always be poorly timed? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

True >__>;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Um false


I deleted the joke youtube video


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

True 

But unfortunately, I've never seen it, nor will I ever


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

True...

It was too lame to be a joke :/


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 7, 2012)

false,

I haven't seen it yet, or will in the future...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

True

This reminds of the time I tripped on my face...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Flase I don't know

You Know what's bull shit the you are banned threed it started to have sexual pics in spoillers you know what would be better make it go back to the way it was now that's bull shit


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2012)

False, I don't get what your talking about

Do your parents no that you're gay?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

what?


was that for *cherryw17?*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not gay it makes me feel like a pervert plus my cherch will tell me to go to hell for it id rather play vailent video games rather then look at this crap that give me a bonor and its embarissing


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

false

just to tell you dont believe every thing your told


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

True.
Most advice that people give at religious places is normally useless.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok I'll stop it then just can't let the church find out


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

true


space wanna go to space


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

True.
You don't have a rocket to go in, though.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

FUCK rockets im gonna use POTATOES


wanna come?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

False.
I'm scare of heights, so I can't go to high places like space.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

false



GET IN


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

False

Mommy said not to go into white vans that say "free candy" on the side windows :3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

false it not a van




any ways your mommy is in here eating my free candy


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

True.
I keep posting things after someone else does and need to edit my post. >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

true


gotta be fast


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Ture as fast as super sonic


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

FALSE

AS FAST A GBATEMP ADMIN ON A TROLL THREAD


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

False.

Usually, it's the mods that take care of it


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

TRUE


soo that means you gotta be slow?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

False

I've been watching sonic x


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

FALSE


why do you lie


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

True

Fast fast fast fast, making a song about going fast~ faster than the speed of sound~ 4kids asked us to make a song about going fast fast fast aoij;gawigjaelhaeiruhga


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

false

*Hydreigon is offline *


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

...Bullshit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

True...

Supposedly, I've been both online and offline at the same time


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Speaking of bull shit



Spoiler



[media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsdzaEVeFEE [/media]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

False 


```
[media][/media] or just paste the url
```


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

True its fixed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

True

But it failed


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

True not letting it play

I'm going to sleep


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

True

Rest in peace.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

True.



Spoiler: I immediately thought of this


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

false


rip = rot in peace


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

True

I'm awake now that a woke up its ADVENTURE TIME


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

False

It's forum time


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 9, 2012)

True
Duh

Your parents know you are Gay


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

False

They're dead :/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 9, 2012)

False.
They returned as zombies.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

False
They turned into unicorns


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

False

Actually, alicorns...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 9, 2012)

Um I don't know I'll say FALSE.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

False.

Someone needs to use google


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

True

Time to google myself


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

True 

*googles self, finds pictures of the pokemon Hydreigon*

I even expected this, too


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

True 

So I got more results that I thought I would


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 9, 2012)

True.

There are so many links that should be filtered by safe search.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 10, 2012)

false


kids need to learn not to touch


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 10, 2012)

True.

That would just make them want to touch more since kids always like to do what people tell them not to.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 10, 2012)

True.

So you should technically tell kids to touch all the time.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder how many notifications *juicy_mokro * has gotten from this...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

If he isn't following this thread, none.

If he is, then he'll have way more than I did that one time...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

True

 I thought he lost his account ;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

False, I don't care!

I'm using better engilsh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

True

It's a good change  I likes it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

True. 

What sayest thou!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Forsooth

I doth happenstance an elaborate concoction.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok I say false.

I did not get it or understand what you just said.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

Indeed.

Our little mistress hath resorted to her own ways of communication...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok I kinda understoud that.

I'm going to kill the person who made family guy for making me stupid.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

Blasphemy

Methinks someone in the environs is translating it for her.
EDIT: Ninja'd. >_<

False.

His army of stupid fans is unstoppable.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

True

I'm moving from whare I live.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

True

I've learned the true nihility of pop tarts


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

Learnt*
(Learned is an adjective and learnt is a verb)

Anyway...

False.

Pop Tart cats are tasty.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Unknown,

They don't sell them here >_


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

True.

That's too bad, but you aren't missing out on much.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

True 

I'm sure there's a specialty shop around somewhere that sells them  just need to look out for their existence


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2012)

True. (Although it'll probably take more effort than it's worth.)

I haven't been able to eat any recently because I've been fasting


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True

Whatever I ate recently left me sick to my stomach >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

True

I still prefer melon bread to pineapple bread


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True

But I absolutely love egg custard tarts the most~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

True

I have a strange fascination with maple syrup


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True.

I have a strange obsession with jelly and other viscous substances


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

True

Jelly molestia


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True 

The gif in my sig best expresses my reaction to that statement p_o


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Um I say false, because I don't know


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True.

That's only because that gif is hidden...quite poorly, though.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

False i can clearly see it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True.

So much for making it "hidden"


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

True
Just try moving it up 2 mm and to the left a few pixels and then it should be invisible.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True

But there's still no way to hide the blue hyperlink, though D:
...Unless I find a 1x1 transparent image and link that to the gif...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

True.
This is getting very technical


----------



## Law (Aug 12, 2012)

False. It's pretty simple actually http://i.imgur.com/ixEdc.png (right click, Save As)


edit: I am not good at this game


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

True.
But it still hurts my head since ive been arguing with a spambot for the past half hour


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True.

[censored] [censored] [censored]


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

True
[Censor?] [Censored]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

[censored]

[censor] [censored] a [censored] and [censor]...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

FALSE!
[CENSORED!] [Censored] [Censored] and [Censored]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

[CENSORED!] 

[CENSORED] did [censored] but [censored] and [censored] started to [censored] in my [censored]


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

[CENSORED???] 
[CENSORED] BATMAN [CENSORED][CENSORED] with a [Censored] pancake[censored][censored][censored] diddlybop.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

[censored!] 

Maple syrup [censored] SPIDERMAN [censored] a [censored] with [censored] [censored] waffles


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

False!
Batman
















[Censored]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True

He's not taking any calls, he just flips people off now


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

True...
Wait who?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Batman D:

And I have the slightest urge to kill the fly that's buzzing around my room


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

True.
With your bare hands, fly swatter, bug spray, bug zapper, or chinese torture?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True 

With violence.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

True
How sadistic...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

True

Ya know, you can't spell sadistic..WITHOUT "STIC"!!
*whacks self in the head with a stick*


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

true. you cant spell Slaughter without Laughter >:3 I believe thats a bands album as well...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Apparently, the band's called "I Set My Friends On Fire"...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I dont like plain screamo bands. But I do like heavy metal.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

I like classical...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I like classical video game music such as Zelda music


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Speaking of Zelda music, you could (or were able to) get an Ocarina of Time CD when you regitered it on Club Nintendo. The songs are kinda short, though.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
But I prefer the soundtrack to twilight princess, and majors mask.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I think that the top-down, 2D Zelda games are more fun than the 3D ones.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

But I still love majora's mask over the other zeldas.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
You've met with a terrible fate haven't you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

Silly Ben...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

I'd like to buy that Majora's Mask cartridge off him.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
You shouldn't have done that...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Now I'm going to have dreams about people doing... bad stuff to me.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
The happy mask salesman is a badass.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

But he just stands there... mocking me...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
But he's still a badass!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

He turned mario into a mask


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
If you play the song of healing backwards, you burst into flames.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

Oracle of Ages is my close second


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Links awakening is my second.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

That's the first one I played


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
Same here, I've always loved it.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

The first time I played Link's Awakening was when I downloaded it on my 3DS via virtual console last year.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 13, 2012)

True
Unfortuantly,i dont like Zelda.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

I can't seem to get into skyward sword though


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
I never got to try it


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I skipped kyward Sword because I suck at motion controlled games.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
I played twilight princess on gamecube


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Midna was a nice character from that game, but Zelda's better.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

False! 
Zelda barely does nutin in Zelda games.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Well there is that one time she tranports Link back to the past in OOT, but she's useless except for that.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Well there's also the part in twilight princess when she quickscopes Gannon with that bow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

She also has a use in spirit tracks


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
I have not played through spirit tracks either.
It sits on my acekard though...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I didn't enjoy the DS Zelda games, but they had good puzzles.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
I enjoyed phantom hourglass
Spirit tracks not so much.
I didn't like minish cap...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

I lost more and more interest as the series went on...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I'm hoping that any new entry in the series really drives home with something awesome.
And elaborates more on the past of the happy mask salesmen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

But it probably won't


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Then again, shigeru can always pull something out of his brain.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
It'd be awesomeif Nintendo are developing Zelda games with the different types of gameplay the series has gone through (like how they make 2D and 3D Mario games, but with Zelda.)


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
I want a 3d Zelda game that's original on 3ds


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

True

Well, here's to hoping that it won't be another port...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
It will be another cel shaded game :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

I hope...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
Cel shaded would only be ok if it's a sequel to windwaker


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

False

But then, I like that art style


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
Well if that works for ya. While the cel shaded games entertained me, it just didn't satisfy me enough.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
Personally, I think this looks nice, but I prefer the original art style over it.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I want a game like majora...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
One of the best things about Majora's Mash is the apocalyptic feel the game has.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
It's the most unique game of the series and I love it for that.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

True, but i never owned the N64 to begin with.
I own an Atari lynx with klax and california games for only entertainment?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

False, that system sucks!

I have all of adventure time season one on my 3ds


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True, but the statement before that is false.
Atari freakin rocked and started the whole generation of home console gaming. (well them and magnavox)


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry I was thinking of the jaguar but lunax is good now I feel bad for mixing up consels.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
Don't feel bad you are forgiven.
Even though I enjoyed the jaguar as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

Where did you learn to fly?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True 
From a foo fighters song


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
I'm looking at the sky to save me.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

True
But the clouds refuse to help you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

True

The clouds look like marshmallows... and my victims before they stopped breathing :/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
At least they didn't find it painful, when being suffocated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

False...

Who said anything about suffocation?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
How else did they stop breathing?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

They shuffled off their mortal coil


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

True.
After that, I bet they tansformed into clourds and flew away.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

False

They kinda... just... bled on the floor for a while :/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 16, 2012)

True.
I want to know how your day has been.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

False

Besides of which, I only just got up recently


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

True 

My day is ending, while yours has just started D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

True...

That's only cuz you control the sun while I control the moon


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

False.
Luna controls the moon.
(Bet you were thinking onf the pony, right?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

True

I am the pony.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

True.
I'm hoping you'll give me a ride to the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

True

But 72 hours remain.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

True.
Robot Unicorn Attack is addicting...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
The metal version is better :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

True

Always, I wanna--
Oh, the metal version? Heh, whoops


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True?

I don't really know, but I'm gonna pretend that I do... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!!

I has an orange ninja costume as well :3


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
It will waste hours of your life. You should definitely play it!
EDIT: Ninja'd. >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

Except I couldn't be stuffed to play it more than 10 minutes :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
Im not an app player


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True...

As far as I know...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True
Indeed...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True.

Perhaps


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
Quite


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

Undoubtedly?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

False.
Nah i doubt it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

So do I


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
fleedledeedle


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

I blame the alcohol


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
And society


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

These hot dogs tasted funneh...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True
Cuz they needs chili mang


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

... wait, this isn't chili


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

True
...
...
..
What is it o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

It's...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh the spense!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

*dies before revealing what it was*


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
*Resurrects FI*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

True

*has lost all her prior memories and is incapable of telling anyone what it was*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

False because I'm back. 

I like Conkers Bad Fur Day because, it has mature content in it


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 22, 2012)

false


funny how the other game with him was a kids game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

False

Actually, the n64 game was originally gonna be kinda a... "kids game"...
Although, I'd much rather play a good game than a "mature" game... 
(and most of you yungin's probably don't know half the references in conkers bad fur day ._.; )


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

True

*throws up*
God, these hardcore mature games always make me hurl...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

True

They personally make me wanna commit mass genocide 
... or maybe I could stop those people from breeding... maybe put something in the game cases...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

True.
Pesticide is a good alternative.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

False,

Not quite effective enough.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

True

Needs more neurotoxins


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

True.
And sugar


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

True

And cake.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

True

And pudding. Lots of pudding.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

True.
And cool whip.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

True

And a weighted companion cube


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

True

And the space core.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

True.
And the mother of all wars.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

True

And a potato.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

True.
And an anti potato.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2012)

false


GLADoS potato?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2012)

True

I blame the bird


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 23, 2012)

True.
To be exact, you blame Raven.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

False, I dont know and don't care

I blame conker because he's awsome.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 25, 2012)

True.
I still think Super Mario 64 is the best platformer of its generation.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

True

My computer is a dell dimension 2400 also this is true


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 25, 2012)

True.
I bet that it has Windows XP.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

True it does and works pretty good.

I'm playing knuckles chaotix its preaty fun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

True

Osu is somewhat addictive


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Um a say false sence I haven't played it.

My fav KC car,is migthy the amadillo because he's a copy over of sonic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

True?

I like trains


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2012)

True.

10000.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

True.
It's over 9000.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh yeah that's from dragon ball z, vegeta goes like, ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2012)

True

WHAT 9000!?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 26, 2012)

False! The equation of over 9000 divided by the substantial cosmos of the universe, multiplied by P times L times R times Q, formulated into a moose, does not equal over 9000!
It equals -759020747582001.1


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

False, what the hell man its just a cartoon.
I'm redoing my m1 lp with cam studio and vba for the emulator


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 26, 2012)

True. I know its a cartoon I watched it on Toonami many moons ago.
Toonami Was a great Programming block, im glad its back on adult swim.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

True

My lp part 1 that was crap is redone and on my youtube page go thare for proff its I'm my sig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2012)

True

I still don't wanna watch it


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2012)

false


you watched it


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

(Just to join in on the joke) true

This came from chuggaaconry.(I watch to much of him) WHY YOU SON OF A PICKLE!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

True

Well pickleberries. people are so unoriginal these days >_>;


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

True.

Im Nexy and i know it~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

True

I'm a paragon of insanity and the voices in my head know it.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

False, which head are you talking about?

I hate ponies but i love unicorns.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

True

What this leaves is the question of alicorns...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

False

I fail at life.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 30, 2012)

False.
You win at life.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

True

I have lp curse.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

True

I imagine any LP i would make would be ignored.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

False

I'd watch them just to hear your voice


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

true


pie?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

True? 

I like apples


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

FALSE you hate them


poison pie any one?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

True

*eats poison pie while drinking the antidote


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

false


dead


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

False

The antidote was a fake.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

TRUE


im gonna slap you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

True

With a wet fish


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

False!
It's dry


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

True

And old.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

True.
But doesn't smell fishy...


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

False 

I'm watching bleach right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

true

*watches a bottle of bleach*


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

True.
Bleach is mostly water. And we are mostly water. Therefore, we are bleach.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

True.
Chavo keeps sending me swapnotes.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

True.
And you respond to NONE of them!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

True.
Cuz its getting annoying!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

False! 
I dont send that many... D: 
Im not anywhere near as bad as.some of the other people I have on my friends list anyway. I dont even send one everyday! I send like 1 every couple days!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

True!
I know your a good person. Im sorry


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

True.
I wonder if TaeWong can swapnote...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

False.
If he could his "floopy disk" would evolve and he will send us dirty pics


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

FALSE
I REFUSE TO BELEIVE TAEWONG WOULD SEND ME SUCH PICS!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

FALSE
THATS LIFE FOR YA, ITS WHERE SPAMBOTS SEND YA DIRTY PICS!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

False

If I wer a bot wud I be werin dis hat lulz

Also, add me on 3DS chav?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2012)

False

Chav doesn't actually have a 3DS, it's a 2DS!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

false 

I'm eric cartman


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

False
your ninten
and sure ill add you FI


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2012)

True 

~YAY~


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

True

My fav sega series is sonic.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

True.
Ive been slacking and have not added FI yet and feel like a moose...


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

True I'm pretty lazy myself, to tell you the truth.

I'm listening to endless possibilties. Man sonic unleashed was awsome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

False...

It was pretty bad... WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 7, 2012)

SO DAMN TRUE

AM I GETTING CHOCOLATE?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

True

But only if you press the A button to jump.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> False...
> 
> It was pretty bad... WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!? WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!?



WHAT THE HELL!!!!!!!?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

False.
IM PRESSING A AND I HAVE NO CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

True

PRESS THE A BUTTON TO JUMP


cherryw17 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > False...
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppKrnPbJD2c


----------



## pistone (Sep 7, 2012)

true 
>>


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 8, 2012)

I could go Super Sonic.

[Media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl38_BM6swU [/media]


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

False, you are not sonic, you are ninten.
You yell PK stuffz then zap your own ass when I try to knock you off stage. And it angers me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2012)

True

This is false.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

False.
How dare you falsify things?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2012)

False

I don't.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

False

You do

PSP is a good system for emulation.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

True. 
For handhelds.
I believe Xbox is the best console for emulators.
Of course, computers trump all


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

True, I used to have an original xbox when I was a kid.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

false

for emulators android beats all


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2012)

False

Call me back when android can emulate PS2 and Wii, otherwise it's quite clear PC is best for emulation.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 11, 2012)

True

My android can't emulate n64 games.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

True!
TaeWong is the person who wants to start swearing in different languages.

False...
Google Translate has a Did you mean spelling checking functionality. Disable spell-checking by installing Firebug into Firefox.


----------



## Arras (Sep 24, 2012)

True.

TaeWong will start posting in the EoF bunker eventually.


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 6, 2014)

false he is in a better place .....the "you are banned" thread
i wish i had a second warning


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> false he is in a better place .....the "you are banned" thread
> i wish i had a second warning


 
Granted but it comes with a suspension


----------

